# Crysis 2



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

Well i was checking out some leaked videos of crysis2 on youtube and checked out first 25 mins of gameplay. 

The visuals absolutely blew me away. So did the gameplay. It was fast, looked responsive and was better than crysis. If dx9 visuals looked this good, i can't imagine how will the final product will look like when released on march 22 2011.

Even the frostbite 2 engine cannot compare with cryengine 3 and everything was completely destructible with its own physics engine.

Don't want to spoil the fun but in the first 25 mins, the way the story progressed had to be seen and heard to be believed.

Nothing can stop crysis 2 to become game of the year 2011 and its one serious contender for the title.



TDF user's IDs who are willing to play Multiplayer Demo: (In the order they disclosed)




*TDF ID *
| 
*myCrysis ID*

vamsi_krishna   | racchamanishi 
sameer.pur   | sameer1pur
Ethan_Hunt   | lordofthething
cyborg47   | cybo47
quan chi  | obscurecage007
jojothedragon  | JojoTheDragon


----------



## asingh (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

^^
Ya saw some of the footage. The dynamic destructibles are amazing. Looks smooth too. It surely will shine in Dx10 or greater.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

^^yeap..the gameplay was very fluid, and way better than crysis..
and for the graphics, its looking great even on dx9..but dx11 is what im waiting for


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought there will be Anaglyph 3d support. But sadly, no.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 14, 2011)

man this game has created lots of noise.
This thread will probably explode when DX 11 vesion is out. DX 9 version is sending everyone crazy.

March 22 should be the most big day for CryTek.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 14, 2011)

^ Nah. Its usual buzz. Nothing out of the world. it is just the beta version talking. As there wasn't any Demo or much of Sp gameplay out there, people go excited when they first played that pre released thing. Thing will go normal after couple of days


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 14, 2011)

For me, it's just: *ZOmfGwtfBBQ!!!!*

But, FB2.0 = 64 players, THE best MP and much-better-than-Crysis-2's-destruction destruction. Period.

Can't wait for 1st March.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> man this game has created lots of noise.
> This thread will probably explode when DX 11 vesion is out. DX 9 version is sending everyone crazy.
> 
> March 22 should be the most big day for CryTek.



just the way crysis 1 did eih? 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> For me, it's just: *ZOmfGwtfBBQ!!!!*
> 
> But, FB2.0 = 64 players, THE best MP and much-better-than-Crysis-2's-destruction destruction. Period.
> 
> Can't wait for 1st March.



64 player multiplayer is a good thing for a game like battlefield, but i dont think it will do any good for a game like crysis 2. The size of the maps in C2 are from small to med, and 64 player multiplayer would be total a mess in there..so 12 players should be perfect!..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I thought there will be Anaglyph 3d support. But sadly, no.



I guess the final product will support nvidia 3d vision. The original crysis did.

For more multiplayer info on crysis 2 watch this *VIDEO*.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> For me, it's just: *ZOmfGwtfBBQ!!!!*
> 
> But, FB2.0 = 64 players, THE best MP and much-better-than-Crysis-2's-destruction destruction. Period.
> 
> Can't wait for 1st March.




Technically and visually, cryengine3 is superior to frostbite2  imo. Maybe battlefield3 will have 64 players(MAG had 128 players) , but the nanosuit powers and open world environment of crysis2 is a difference maker. The multiplayer aspect is totally different in crysis 2. Check the above link i have posted for more info.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 15, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> For me, it's just: *ZOmfGwtfBBQ!!!!*
> 
> But, FB2.0 = 64 players, THE best MP and much-better-than-Crysis-2's-destruction destruction. Period.
> 
> Can't wait for 1st March.



BF series pawn everyother game in terms of multiplayer. 

Sadly crysis 2 will have only 6vs6 maps. Fans are crying out loud to increase the limit (me included) but no response from crytek yet. Well see what happens on 22 march.


----------



## Avishrant (Feb 15, 2011)

I hope some day I will be able to play it. Really, this game has made a lot of noise. Nowadays, it is somewhat like a benchmark for CPUs and GPUs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 15, 2011)

6 players are far TOO less..looks like Crytek taking easy way out..

But 6+6=12


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 15, 2011)

You can't say its less or anything now. We will have to test it out 1st hand and make out verdict. I have a feeling that 6vs6 dudes in nani suites is more than enough. If required crytek can increase the limit with updates i think.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 15, 2011)

yup..6 vs 6 nano dudes will be more than enough..., i dont want it to turn out like crap of duty mp.
btw heres a new trailer..have fun.
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmGAfgv9uPo&hd=1


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 15, 2011)

crap of duty? 
well said


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 17, 2011)

PC demo on March 1 
Crysis 2 PC demo coming March 1 | Crytek


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2011)

Its MP.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2011)

so what? Its free.. we can have a look at how good the game is.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 17, 2011)

hope dx11 is with it!


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> so what? Its free.. we can have a look at how good the game is.



You of all people all ready have.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> Its MP.



Try out a MP game once and i'm sure you will have a different verdict.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> You of all people all ready have.



nah.. bro. It has glitches, bugs and is highly unpolished. I grabbed it just to see how it looks.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

is nanosuit any different than than its predecessor?
i mean in features not as graphical entity


----------



## asingh (Feb 17, 2011)

^^
It is slightly different. Power and speed are combined, I guess.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah. And we can upgrade nano suit now for crazy new abilities. A sleek menu shows up if we hit Select button. IIRC, There are nearly 20 abilities to unlock.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh man oh man.....!!!!
this is gonna be epic


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 18, 2011)

Crysis 2: PC: Flipkart Games

pre-orders open here...............


----------



## asingh (Feb 18, 2011)

^^
Yups the pricing is sweet.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 18, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> PC demo on March 1
> Crysis 2 PC demo coming March 1 | Crytek



Goddamm! March 1st is a holy day for me. Crysis 2 demo and BF3 news blowout! Hell! I'm fill'd with excitement. 

And for all, Crysis 2 PC's MP is *8v8!* Not them console beaches having 4 people less. 

@vickybat: We never know what FB2.0 holds but one thing's for sure, it'll have life-like destruction ever in a game. BC2 had great destruction, here's hoping BF3 will have even-awesome destruction (it'll have). And.... errr...... yeah, I'm not comparing Crysis 2's MP with BF3's, I'm just saying FB2.0 is an overall bettah engine.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Imo cryengine 3 will be better overall. As far as damage is concerned, nothing beats cryengine3 and everything is dynamic. It even has an in house physics engine and its much better than previous crysis. 

So i stand with cryengine 3 as the superior game engine. Lets wait to see the verdict when both games come out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 18, 2011)

Interms of destructibility, frostBite 2.0 FTW!  (im a crysis fanboy btw)
but both of 'em are must buy for me


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

*Behold the power of CRYENGINE 3*

*i53.tinypic.com/acqus8.png

Some features of *cryengine 3*

*  * Simultaneous WYSIWYG on all platforms in Sandbox editor
    * "Hot-update" for all platforms in Sandbox editor
    * Flow graph
    * Integrated vegetation & terrain cover generation system
    * Real time soft particle system & integrated FX editor
    * Road & river tools
    * Vehicle creator
    * Multi-core support
    * Real time dynamic global illumination
    * Deferred lighting
    * Natural lighting & dynamic soft shadows
    * Volumetric, layer & view distance fogging
    * Normal maps & parallax occlusion maps
    * Screen Space Ambient Occlusion
    * "Uber Shader" technology
    * Eye adaptation & high dynamic range(HDR) lighting
    * Motion blur & depth of field
    * Character animation system
    * Character individualisation system
    * Parametric skeletal animation
    * Procedural motion warping & IK solutions
    * Facial animation editor
    * Subsurface scattering
    * AI editing system
    * Dynamic pathfinding
    * Automated navigation mesh generation
    * Natural world effects
    * CGI quality time of day system
    * High quality 3D water
    * Dynamic volumetric light beams & light shaft effects
    * Integrated multi-threaded physics engine
    * Streaming environments
    * Interactive & destructible environment
    * Deformables and soft body physics
    * Rope physics
    * Performance analysis tools
    * Sandbox development layers
    * PolyBump
    * Offline rendering
    * Resource compiler
    * Data-driven sound system
    * In-game mixing & profiling
    * Dynamic sounds & interactive music
    * Environmental audio
    * High Speed Texture Rendering
    * Key frame-accurate sounds in animations
    * Sound moods
    * Ray tracing
*

Take that FROSTBITE 2.0.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Seriously? Multicore support, Deferred Lightning, Soft shadows, Natural lightning, SSAO, HDR, Motion blur, depth in field, Dynamic Path finding, Integrated Physics engine, Destructible environment, High speed texture rendering, Environment Sounds...  

most of the features, tools in that list are there in every video game engine.. next time.. mention AA support, MSAA support, Foliage support, Ambient Occlusion support, etc... jesus.


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2011)

We need real-time simulation of Brownian movements in games too!


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Imo cryengine 3 will be better overall. As far as damage is concerned, nothing beats cryengine3 and everything is dynamic. It even has an in house physics engine and its much better than previous crysis which used havok.



Are you sure the previous Crysis used Havok. Doubt that..?b Always thought their physics system was designed from the ground up and more fitted to CryEngine, and not as generic as Havok.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Seriously? Multicore support, Deferred Lightning, Soft shadows, Natural lightning, SSAO, HDR, Motion blur, depth in field, Dynamic Path finding, Integrated Physics engine, Destructible environment, High speed texture rendering, Environment Sounds...
> 
> most of the features, tools in that list are there in every video game engine.. next time.. mention AA support, MSAA support, Foliage support, Ambient Occlusion support, etc... jesus.



well, the list did mention 'realtime global illumination', which saves a hell lot of time for the developers, and not many game engines do that...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Are you sure the previous Crysis used Havok. Doubt that..?b Always thought their physics system was designed from the ground up and more fitted to CryEngine, and not as generic as Havok.


That's correct. Both, Crysis and Crysis: Warhead used Crytek's own physics integrated in the CryEngine.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Saw the story trailer.....just WOW


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2011)

And... err... oh, FB1.5 has the best animations, you'll know this if you've played the BC2's MP part (ask Jojo). And FB2.0 is using ANT tech. or somethin' which provide awesome animations. Hell, I'm a Crysis fanboi like nobody but FB2.0 seems to be a wee bit better than CE3. CE3 doesn't haz full real-time destruction (though it has minor destruction which I saw in the leak'd gameplay). After playin' BC2, I can't stand launchin' a rocket and the wall not breakin', I can't imagine how ossum BF3's destruction will be. Oh yeah, JETS!!

EDIT: Just watched the story trailer, and my Gggod! *CRYSIS FOREVER!*


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Are you sure the previous Crysis used Havok. Doubt that..?b Always thought their physics system was designed from the ground up and more fitted to CryEngine, and not as generic as Havok.




Yes, you are right buddy. Cryengine 2 did not use havok and had its own physics engine. Thanks for correcting. Post edited.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Seriously? Multicore support, Deferred Lightning, Soft shadows, Natural lightning, SSAO, HDR, Motion blur, depth in field, Dynamic Path finding, Integrated Physics engine, Destructible environment, High speed texture rendering, Environment Sounds...
> 
> most of the features, tools in that list are there in every video game engine.. next time.. mention AA support, MSAA support, Foliage support, Ambient Occlusion support, etc... jesus.




Crysis 2 takes multicore support to a whole new level. Way more optised than any other previous titles for multi cores.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And... err... oh, FB1.5 has the best animations, you'll know this if you've played the BC2's MP part (ask Jojo). And FB2.0 is using ANT tech. or somethin' which provide awesome animations. Hell, I'm a Crysis fanboi like nobody but FB2.0 seems to be a wee bit better than CE3. CE3 doesn't haz full real-time destruction (though it has minor destruction which I saw in the leak'd gameplay). After playin' BC2, I can't stand launchin' a rocket and the wall not breakin', I can't imagine how ossum BF3's destruction will be. Oh yeah, JETS!!
> 
> EDIT: Just watched the story trailer, and my Gggod! *CRYSIS FOREVER!*



I have played batlefield BC2 and i am well aware of frostbite engine. Even tried medal of honour multiplayer which has FB 1.5 i guess. Haven't tried vietnam yet.

And i can gurantee that FB 2.0 cannot match realtime damage of cryengine 3. I have seen the FB2.0 demo and although its very good, cannot match cryengine 3.

Have you tried the original crysis? Try shooting the trees and see what happens. Have you tried the same in battlefield bc2? What happened there?

Thats the difference.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Crysis 2 takes multicore support to a whole new level. Way more optised than any other previous titles for multi cores.



Thats what every developer says. 




vickybat said:


> I have played batlefield BC2 and i am well aware of frostbite engine. Even tried medal of honour multiplayer which has FB 1.5 i guess. Haven't tried vietnam yet.
> 
> And i can gurantee that FB 2.0 cannot match realtime damage of cryengine 3. I have seen the FB2.0 demo and although its very good, cannot match cryengine 3.
> 
> ...



Fascinating. Try running... crysis in a medium config. You'll know the reason.

At the end of the day, what counts is, "how many people are able to play your game", not "how many branches are breaking." And EA, Crytek Both learned their lessons.. they realized that the poor performance of the game's sales might be something to do with the System resources that the game demands.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Well it happily runs at high on mine and warhead runs at enthusiast settings with 2xaa but at 1600x900 resolution cause my monitor is not full-hd.

Crysis's single player campaign is way better any day than battlefied bad company 2. And btw bfbc2 is also a resource hog and need  more than decent system to run on high settings. I gave the branch breaking example because of people pointing towards battlefield's destruction and damage level superior to crysis.

And those branches stole hearts of everyone who saw the game for the first time. The most realistic foilage you would see in a game back then and still looks best.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

^ BFBC 2 ran three times better than what crysis did on lower end systems. Many of my friends.. who had tough time running crysis at Ultra low.. managed to run BFBC 2 at reasonable settings with acceptable frame rates.

And yea.. every one loved breaking branches. I was looking at the videos drooling.. only to realize that my lower end PC will not even manage to maintain a constant 15Frames mark.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Well it happily runs at high on mine and warhead runs at enthusiast settings with 2xaa but at 1600x900 resolution cause my monitor is not full-hd.
> 
> Crysis's single player campaign is way better any day than battlefied bad company 2. And btw bfbc2 is also a resource hog and need  more than decent system to run on high settings. I gave the branch breaking example because of people pointing towards battlefield's destruction and damage level superior to crysis.
> 
> And those branches stole hearts of everyone who saw the game for the first time. The most realistic foilage you would see in a game back then and still looks best.



Yeah, Crysis is THE best looking game. But you have not seen the demo of FB2.0 yet. Just some screens. And no, CE3 doesn't has good destruction. Crysis had only tree destructing capabilities, you couldn't destroy the buildings. And for your info, all the destruction which you saw in the trailers are animations, not real-time. FB2.0 IS THE ONLY engine which has real-time destruction (and of course, RF: Guerilla), FB1.5 was animation too.



vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ BFBC 2 ran three times better than what crysis did on lower end systems. Many of my friends.. who had tough time running crysis at Ultra low.. managed to run BFBC 2 at reasonable settings with acceptable frame rates.
> 
> And yea.. every one loved breaking branches. I was looking at the videos drooling.. only to realize that my lower end PC will not even manage to maintain a constant 15Frames mark.



BTW, vamsi, you upgraded your PC? Which GPU ye havin'?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Well it happily runs at high on mine and warhead runs at enthusiast settings with 2xaa but at 1600x900 resolution cause my monitor is not full-hd.
> 
> Crysis's single player campaign is way better any day than battlefied bad company 2. And btw bfbc2 is also a resource hog and need  more than decent system to run on high settings. I gave the branch breaking example because of people pointing towards battlefield's destruction and damage level superior to crysis.
> 
> And those branches stole hearts of everyone who saw the game for the first time. The most realistic foilage you would see in a game back then and still looks best.



Bc2 has the best destruction created till now. You can destroy everything here. When did crysis feature razing a building to the ground? Never. hell you can pawn dudes in bc2 just by shooting the tree and the tree hits the dude and kills him. We call this destruction 2.0. 
Crysis is also a very good game, and its campaign is way better than bc2 because crysis is a sp game and bc2 is mainly a multiplayer. I'm sure who ever bought bc2, bought it for the mp only. And bc2 is 10x better optimized than crysis. You can play the game without a hang on mid settings on a mere 8600GT where as crysis makes the card weep. 
But to be frank and tell the truth, i bought my 1st gfx card just to play crysis.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> But you have not seen the demo of FB2.0 yet.



See it *HERE*.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> And no, CE3 doesn't has good destruction.



Can you justify your statement?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

^ Upgraded last year. HD 4890.

And yes, RF:G needs a eipc OMG. No game in the business comes close to the RFG's destruction.



vickybat said:


> See it *HERE*.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you justify your statement?



Thats not the destruction demo. Thats just one of the Engine features. Destruction demo is not on the internet. It was just showcased(I guess).They call it Destruction 3.0. They called it Destruction 2.0 In BFBC2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> And yes, RF:G needs a eipc OMG. No game in the business comes close to the RFG's destruction.


Stranglehold says HI to you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Stranglehold says HI to you.



yes. It was. But Stranglehold will not allow me to blow up the entire building into bits of concrete where the gunfight is going on. The game world object's are distributable in stranglehold.. But the gameworld itself is destructible in RFG


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Stranglehold DIDN'T require an entire structure to be blown up, in RF:G, there was a necessity, as a lot of missions were centered around it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

^ yea.. thats why I said, it has more destructibility than stranglehold.

Anyways, Stranglehold was one of the games that gave testament about Havok Physics engine.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> See it *HERE*.
> 
> Can you justify your statement?



say u hid in some bunker..or a building...I want to kill u..
If its CE3, i ll have to get inside and take u out!
If its FB 1.5 or 2.0 i ll just take a bazooka and blow the entire fcking building up ...man im smart 

Vamsi said it happened to him, he got himself hid in some bunker, thinking that he escaped a tank...but that tank blew the whole bunker..lol.

Its not that CE3 sucks are anything, its just that it doesnt need to have those kinda destructibility, it definitely has some really cool physics (like the deformations caused by explosions, even on consoles etc etc).


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

Yup.. thats one of the best moments in my gaming life...

There was this tanker.. firing at the crew. So, to be safe... I just entered a house.. to take a vantage point. as I'm in the house.. i felt a bit safe, and was roaming around for any collectibles... But shortly, that damn tank fired on the house I was in. Blowing the whole building up, including me. I was like... WTFZOMGLOL!


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2011)

Not quite fair to compare BC2 to Crysis in terms of Engine for functionality. The former was released years later. Also I could raze down buildings in Warhead. 

Plus I found BC2 to be the buggiest game I ever installed. Never ran out of the box. Huge patches which were never incremental down loads, sound issues, CTDT, BSOD. After the last 1GB I could never run it. Utter junk. At least Crytek releases tested and post- developed builds. 

Though both games have not much in terms of story line. Just pure eye candy which we all need at times.......!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Not quite fair to compare BC2 to Crysis in terms of Engine for functionality. The former was released years later. Also I could raze down buildings in Warhead.



Those were steel sheds..the actual buildings were not destructible at all.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

@Asingh, Guess you ran out of luck bro. It ran without issues on my rig. Except the black square blocks issue, which itself was ATI's driver screw up.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that this sequel would easily surpass it's predecessor? I hope they have a giant ass boss battle, like the one we had in the first game. I still remember my FPS plummeting to single digit in that level, but still I continued playing it.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> say u hid in some bunker..or a building...I want to kill u..
> If its CE3, i ll have to get inside and take u out!
> If its FB 1.5 or 2.0 i ll just take a bazooka and blow the entire fcking building up ...man im smart
> 
> ...



I get your point buddy and you're kinda right. Crysis never needed such destructions as it had a different theme. It never had that many buildings except for that school level. The thing that blew me away back then was the alien level where gravity is lost suddenly and you explore the innards of the alien cave. Brilliant visuals.

Now from the trailer vids i have seen, crysis 2 has *incredible damage levels* and its not fair to count it out. The open world gameplay of crysis also makes it stand out from the rest and it was very much well made unlike far cry 2 which too was open world but s***ed big time.

Cryengine 3 should not be counted out as its a very powerful game engine and has immense potential. If the leaked dx9 visuals look so good and polished, imagine how the final version will turn into. 

A strong contender for game of the year 2011 just like the original.

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 PM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> Why do I get the feeling that this sequel would easily surpass it's predecessor? I hope they have a giant ass boss battle, like the one we had in the first game. I still remember my FPS plummeting to single digit in that level, but still I continued playing it.



I totally agree with you buddy. Even my framerates plummeted during the final boss battle against that alien warship. But it was great fun. Enemies in crysis 2 are lot smarter than the original and the suit is even more advanced and has some 20+ upgrades. So the possibilities from a gameplay perspective are vast imo.

Just saw the leaked video and the story sounds really really promising. Is it gonna support DX11 or upto DX10?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Now from the trailer vids i have seen, crysis 2 has *incredible damage levels* and its not fair to count it out..



As I said it earlier, those are animations. The crumbling of buildings in BC2 are animations too. FB2.0 is the only engine venturing to the "real-time destruction" road. Real-time as in, if you hit a building to the left, it'll crumble differently, if you hit to the left-right, crumbles differently and like that. 

Hell, you makin' me look like I'm a Crysis-hater! Sh*t! I love Crysis, I'll remember it till Judgment Day or till the end of my life, but this BF3 is a new kid in the block and it has grabbed my attention as much as Crysis did.

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> @Asingh, Guess you ran out of luck bro. It ran without issues on my rig. Except the black square blocks issue, which itself was ATI's driver screw up.



+1. Bad luck, asingh. 

Darn! I'll quote this again, vamsi. 





> BTW, vamsi, you upgraded your PC? Which GPU ye havin'?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> As I said it earlier, those are animations. The crumbling of buildings in BC2 are animations too. FB2.0 is the only engine venturing to the "real-time destruction" road. Real-time as in, if you hit a building to the left, it'll crumble differently, if you hit to the left-right, crumbles differently and like that.
> 
> Hell, you makin' me look like I'm a Crysis-hater! Sh*t! I love Crysis, I'll remember it till Judgment Day or till the end of my life, but this BF3 is a new kid in the block and it has grabbed my attention as much as Crysis did.



 He he sorry for that buddy. You truly are a crysis fan. One can make it out from your avatar and your siggy. 

Well i will try crysis 2 on march 22 and pass the verdict about damage. But i have a feeling that crysis 2 will have much more damage and destruction levels than the original crysis.

In one of the videos i had seen of crysis 2, alcatraz wielded a grenade launcher and was firing them on a fight scene. The grenades were doing considerable damage to a building nearby and its pillars showed incredible real time damage. Check it out.


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Those were steel sheds..the actual buildings were not destructible at all.



Okay sorry about providing incorrect information. But I am not at the point in FPS gaming where I focus on breaking building/vegetation vs. shooting opponents.



vamsi_krishna said:


> @Asingh, Guess you ran out of luck bro. It ran without issues on my rig. Except the black square blocks issue, which itself was ATI's driver screw up.



Yes, will be careful with BC3. Buggy.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Just saw the leaked video and the story sounds really really promising. Is it gonna support DX11 or upto DX10?


I stopped watch any/every video on the Internet of the leaked copy or any other random gameplay videos. Didn't really feel like spoiling the fun for even a single level. I have watched all it's trailers though, which looks freakin' awesome. Just hope the game delivers.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Yes, will be careful with BC3. Buggy.



It ain't BC3, it's BF3, true sequel to BF2. For God's sake I don't want another Bug Company with bad console port and 32 players AAAAND no prone. BF3's heading in the right direction with 64 players, prone and jets.

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------




Ethan_Hunt said:


> I stopped watch any/every video on the Internet of the leaked copy or any other random gameplay videos. Didn't really feel like spoiling the fun for even a single level. I have watched all it's trailers though, which looks freakin' awesome. Just hope the game delivers.



This, I did.


----------



## asingh (Feb 19, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> It ain't BC3, it's BF3, true sequel to BF2. For God's sake I don't want another Bug Company with bad console port and 32 players AAAAND no prone. BF3's heading in the right direction with 64 players, prone and jets.



Easy Frank, Easy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 19, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn! I'll quote this again, vamsi.



Hey geek. Sorry.. I replied you in my post. Forgot to quote.

I upgraded to HD4890, last year(April).


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 20, 2011)

CryEngine for NGP!! 

CryEngine Joins List Of Compatible NGP Game Engines - PushSquare.com


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 20, 2011)

could anyone please post minimum and reccommended requirements of this game with proper link to where to get more infor mation?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 20, 2011)

Minimum system requirements
MyCrysis - Crysis 2 PC Min Specs Revealed!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

All hail NGP. It can run crysis now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Easy Frank, Easy.



*static.funnyjunk.com/CommentPhoto/43af7c49_d8ce_19b1.jpg



vamsi_krishna said:


> Hey geek. Sorry.. I replied you in my post. Forgot to quote.
> 
> I upgraded to HD4890, last year(April).



Oh, darn. I remember naoh. Thanks for replyin' though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

> Minimum system requirements
> MyCrysis - Crysis 2 PC Min Specs
> Revealed!




Thanks! I should be able to run the game in minimal settings..


----------



## hellknight (Feb 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Nothing can stop crysis 2 to become game of the year 2011 and its one serious contender for the title.



Yeah.. it really is one of the biggest Game of the year contender.. But, Activision will release Modern Warfare 3 this year.. so, I think that history will repeat itself & it will win the Game of the Year title


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Yeah.. it really is one of the biggest Game of the year contender.. But, Activision will release Modern Warfare 3 this year.. so, I think that history will repeat itself & it will win the Game of the Year title






WoW!

I don't think Black Ops was as succesfull as MW 2.

Hope Activision get the formula right in MW 3!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> WoW!
> 
> I don't think Black Ops was as succesfull as MW 2.
> 
> Hope Activision get the formula right in MW 3!



Devil Kotick just wants to milk CoD more. Sh*t. It just went down the drain, from greatness to badness. That's sad. 

---------- Post added at 12:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------




hellknight said:


> Yeah.. it really is one of the biggest Game of the year contender.. But, Activision will release Modern Warfare 3 this year.. so, I think that history will repeat itself & it will win the Game of the Year title



It'll never. People are now *officially* bored of the same old CoD formula. But there are still some........


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

^

Call of Duty: Black Ops sets sales record of $360 million

---------- Post added at 12:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

its a link


----------



## hellknight (Feb 21, 2011)

@NVIDIAGeek... The thing is that Modern Warfare 2 left us in one of the most exciting cliffhanger endings.. YOu can't deny the fact the Activision has literally kicked EA's arse in the FPS department.. Crysis 2 may become their saviour though.. 

PS :- I'm too waiting impatiently for the game to launch..


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Its true. Battlefield series cannot compare with the dramatic story telling and engaging campaign of modern warfare 1 and 2. They are in a different class.

Crysis has got some punch in the story department and has definitely got the visuals to support the same. So, yes it can be A SAVIOUR.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 literally took us gamers by storm.

'Cliffhanger' visuals leave us gasping for air.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, this forum has it's share of HC CoD-ers from around the world. I can't help that. But I'm bored of CoD and so are many non-TDF people.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Crysis 2 has to do good.

It will be a graphics benchmark I am sure but gameplay...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ After watching the trailer vids and some part of leaked footage, i have absolutely no doubt on the gameplay part. Crysis 2 will be awesome in gameplay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 21, 2011)

Let's wait and watch, hope for the best!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

No wonder what makes people like cod so much..game of the year?..thats stupid.
Just because call of duty sells well doesnt mean the game is good. Modern Warfare was a good game, I admit that. But the rest of the titles released after that are nothing but super-milked cod4's. Activision even fked up the multiplayer with all those noob friendly perks, killstreaks, weapon attachments.
Dramatic story telling and engaging campaign a.k.a a mindless story, and a campaign that is so bloody linear, that I see no point in playing a game like that.
The next cod will probably the last best cod around..coz its gonna suffer a same fate that guitar hero did 

---------- Post added at 07:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Heck even duck hunt was way more innovative than the call of dutys these days...


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2011)

^^totally agree with you


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> No wonder what makes people like cod so much..game of the year?..thats stupid.
> Just because call of duty sells well doesnt mean the game is good. Modern Warfare was a good game, I admit that. But the rest of the titles released after that are nothing but super-milked cod4's. Activision even fked up the multiplayer with all those noob friendly perks, killstreaks, weapon attachments.
> Dramatic story telling and engaging campaign a.k.a a mindless story, and a campaign that is so bloody linear, that I see no point in playing a game like that.
> The next cod will probably the last best cod around..coz its gonna suffer a same fate that guitar hero did
> ...




Pora raii......


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> No wonder what makes people like cod so much..game of the year?..thats stupid.
> Just because call of duty sells well doesnt mean the game is good. Modern Warfare was a good game, I admit that. But the rest of the titles released after that are nothing but super-milked cod4's. Activision even fked up the multiplayer with all those noob friendly perks, killstreaks, weapon attachments.
> Dramatic story telling and engaging campaign a.k.a a mindless story, and a campaign that is so bloody linear, that I see no point in playing a game like that.
> The next cod will probably the last best cod around..coz its gonna suffer a same fate that guitar hero did
> ...



I kind of don't agree. Every game doesn't have to be sandbox in nature to succeed. As i said its in a different class and got a very engaging story . The reviews speak the same.

I don't see anything wrong in cod mw2 and black ops. Both are very well made and deserve the sales figures they have achieved.

Crysis is totally different and should not be compared to those titles. Its approach is totally different and the gameplay suits the sandbox styled levels.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Pora raii......



lol..endhi ra poyedhi neeee..

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> I kind of don't agree. Every game doesn't have to be sandbox in nature to succeed. As i said its in a different class and got a very engaging story . The reviews speak the same.
> 
> I don't see anything wrong in cod mw2 and black ops. Both are very well made and deserve the sales figures they have achieved.
> 
> Crysis is totally different and should not be compared to those titles. Its approach is totally different and the gameplay suits the sandbox styled levels.



Exactly, not every game has to be a sandbox, there are hell lot of games that are linear yet challenging(half life is a good example). 3400/- rs for a six hour campaign, where you keep shooting enemies who dont even offer any kinda challenge (those guys just keep coming like zombies..WTF?!), and a broken multiplayer 

lol at the "very engaging story"..cmon man, get out of that box!...

Yes the reviews are always 8.5s and 9s. Because if they talk bad about any game, or give it a bad rating, fans will get pissed off(happened with KZ3 and GT5) and chances are that they might stop caring about those reviews.

And no, I havent compared cod to crysis at all...it was only an opinion, when ppl started saying cod was game of the year worth...BS!

All this is a personal opinion of mine, you like it, go buy it...have fun


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ I already have them and finished playing every cod game out there. I never disliked them one bit. But yes, the campaign was too short and lack of dedicated servers for cod mw2 for pc was some shortcomings. But everything was quite well made.

I never said cod worth game of the year. Imo, that title belongs either to crysis 2, uncharted 3 or any special aaa game to be released this year. Batman arkham city is another.

KZ3 did got some harsh reviews but it wasn't bad at all as it got 8.5. It deserved a 9 imo. Nevertheless, it still gonna sell good and break records of its predecesssor.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> KZ3 did got some harsh reviews but it wasn't bad at all as it got 8.5. It deserved a 9 imo. Nevertheless, it still gonna sell good and break records of its predecesssor.



Few of them criticized the lack of a good story, and fans were all so pissed about..lol.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

I have nothing against COD, but in Black Ops.. they stepped on too much towards Dramatic Story Telling. It was fun for a while... but getting PWNTED every time at the middle/end of the level throughout the game on a fairly regular basis in every Misson will not give dramatic feel.. but a pain and it Made me to yell "STOP. I want COD 1,2,3 back." 

Modern Warfare, WaW had perfect levels of those things. MW2 had the same thing, but story was a let down. Black Ops had too much of those things. And yea, Activison is going to learn some lessons in couple of years. They have learned couple of lessons with DJ hero, Guitar Heroes recently. Guitar Heroes 3: Legends of Rock was such a success, that it was the best selling entertainment product back then... no game, no movie crossed 1billion mark at that time. Activison went greedy and made one Guitar Hero game every year incl. 2 in that very same year. And finally.. they had to cancel the game few days ago and close Red Octane. So gone a Wonderful IP and a development house.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 21, 2011)

EA did the same thing with need for speed, glad they're back though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

NFS is a different thing. But with games like Guitar Heroes.. they need to pay royalties to the artists which will take most of their revenue. Not to mention, people will hesitate buying 2 or 3 games every year, coz of that steep price for Guitar, Drum, Mic controllers.

BAD ACTIVISON.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> It'll never. People are now *officially* bored of the same old CoD formula. But there are still some........


This. Tired of 'average' new CoD games every year and they still sell. For me, only CoD4 was good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

^ CoD 4?

Which one is that? Modern Warfare 1 ?


----------



## mitraark (Feb 22, 2011)

Crysis 2 seemed to have  the best graphics for any game i have seen by far even on my paltry 5670.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^ CoD 4?
> 
> Which one is that? Modern Warfare 1 ?



Yes..Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Yeah.. it really is one of the biggest Game of the year contender.. But, Activision will release Modern Warfare 3 this year.. *so, I think that history will repeat itself & it will win the Game of the Year title*





hellknight said:


> @NVIDIAGeek... The thing is that Modern Warfare 2 left us in one of the most exciting cliffhanger endings.. YOu can't deny the fact the* Activision has literally kicked EA's arse in the FPS department..* Crysis 2 may become their saviour though..


well, imho all the CoD games after CoD4: Modern Warfare were average.

For me, for a FPS game to be the GOTY it should have two things - good single player campaign and a kick-arse multi-player with lots of re-playability factor. [there are other things too]

We get a new CoD game every year which even sells @ $60. My point is, campaign wise it has been same old shite, multi-player is nothing interesting for me.

A good multi-player game is one which you can play for many years to come. Now with a new CoD game each year, you can only play it for 8-9 months and people will move on. May be because of the urge to get the latest CoD game?

We didn't have a new game after BF:BC2. We had an "expansion" which was only $15. BF3 will only come this winter. BF:BC2 is much much much better than any CoD game released after CoD4.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

Modern Warfare 2 is replayable atleast 5 times according to me.


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly I still have CoD:BO installed, but yet to get past Vietnam. Found it repetitive and extremely linear. 

But end of the day, any FPS released still will sell. Probably the most liked of all genres. War and boys JUST gel.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Honestly I still have CoD:BO installed, but yet to get past Vietnam. Found it repetitive and extremely linear.
> 
> But end of the day, any FPS released still will sell. Probably the most liked of all genres. War and boys JUST gel.





I feel Black ops is bit of letdown after amazing Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:


> We didn't have a new game after BF:BC2. We had an "expansion" which was only $15. BF3 will only come this winter. BF:BC2 is much much much better than any CoD game released after CoD4.



Battlefield Bc2 can never match call of duty mw2 in terms of storyline and game pacing. .There were more omg momemts in mw2 than bc2.

But bc2 had some realistic weapon control and some breathtaking backdrops. Actually everything for it went well except for the pathetic story.

Lets hope the next BF3 learns its mistakes and provides a gem in all grounds.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Battlefield Bc2 can never match call of duty mw2 in terms of storyline and game pacing. .There were more omg momemts in mw2 than bc2.
> 
> But bc2 had some realistic weapon control and some breathtaking backdrops. Actually everything for it went well except for the pathetic story.
> 
> Lets hope the next BF3 learns its mistakes and provides a gem in all grounds.


After you finish the game 2-3 times, it comes fully down to multi-player which you can play for 500 hours. (I was talking about multi-player in my statement which you quoted)

CoD offers you a 7-8 hour single-player gameplay. And a new CoD game every year, reduces the time you can enjoy the multi-player because the players move on.

And there's a multi-player game which I have personally played for more than 2000 hours.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

ALCATRAZ!!!!!!!!!!!! 

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




ico said:


> And there's a multi-player game which I have personally played for more than 2000 hours.



Team Fortress!
gonna get orange box this sunday..


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

$30 on both the BF:BC2 and Vietnam expansion more well spent than $110 on MW2 and Black Ops.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:


> After you finish the game 2-3 times, it comes fully down to multi-player which you can play for 500 hours. (I was talking about multi-player in my statement which you quoted)
> 
> CoD offers you a 7-8 hour single-player gameplay. And a new CoD game every year, reduces the time you can enjoy the multi-player because the players move on.
> 
> And there's a multi-player game which I have personally played for more than 2000 hours.




I am a single player guy. So my opinions are a bit different. Thats why i liked cod , more so because of the storyline. But true, bf2 has a better multiplayer than cod and is less linear as well. 

Multiplayer aspect of any game affects positively on the replayability aspect.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

Check these out: New Crysis 2 Images Show that Crytek Means Business | PlayStation LifeStyle



cyborg47 said:


> Team Fortress!
> gonna get orange box this sunday..


I've played Urban Terror actually. TF2 for only 50 hours. (But TF2 has to be the best multi-player FPS game I've ever played. )

It is great that you are getting the Orange Box. TF2 was released 4 years ago, and you know you still are NOT late to the party.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:


> It is great that you are getting the Orange Box. TF2 was released 4 years ago, and you know you still are NOT late to the party.



Actually, I never had any plans to get orange box, but as soon as had a look at this mod, im dying to get it!...it totally blew my mind away!

heres the official link 
Dear Esther
wikipedia link
Dear Esther - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The atmosphere is killer!..Do check the videos on youtube too, I bet u wont be disappointed.
PS- anyone whos expecting a fun game, STAY AWAY FROM THIS.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I am a single player guy. So my opinions are a bit different. Thats why i liked cod , more so because of the storyline. But true, bf2 has a better multiplayer than cod and is less linear as well.
> 
> Multiplayer aspect of any game affects positively on the replayability aspect.



Agreed.

And with broadband speeds here in India my playing is also single player limited.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a fact, people. *img26.imageshack.us/img26/9790/codww.jpg

CoD4 had the best plot and MP. Seriously, Activision (or Devil Kotick) pays these game reviewers. MW2 was 7 in my opinion. The MP was pure horses... with over-powered guns and perks. I agree BC2's SP was not that great, but I clearly understood the story, I couldn't understand a darn in MW2's plot. BC2's MP kicks even CoD4 <- *a fact too!*

BF3's gonna kick all MP games' arses for sure. But, I don't care about SP in that game. BF means MP business. Anyway, @ico, them screens look kick-arse!


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> And with broadband speeds here in India my playing is also single player limited.


You don't need anything above 256kbps to play most multi-player games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

ditch the lame cod..and get back to the awesome crysis 2 discussion!!!!!!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Feb 22, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This is a fact, people. *img26.imageshack.us/img26/9790/codww.jpg
> 
> CoD4 had the best plot and MP. Seriously, Activision (or Devil Kotick) pays these game reviewers. MW2 was 7 in my opinion. The MP was pure horses... with over-powered guns and perks. I agree BC2's SP was not that great, but I clearly understood the story, I couldn't understand a darn in MW2's plot. BC2's MP kicks even CoD4 <- *a fact too!*
> 
> BF3's gonna kick all MP games' arses for sure. But, I don't care about SP in that game. BF means MP business. Anyway, @ico, them screens look kick-arse!



do u mean to say Call of duty 1 and Call of duty MW2 are on same level?


----------



## CA50 (Feb 22, 2011)

seems like a COD discussion thread


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

^^nah..its cod sucks, crysis FTW thread! 

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------

anyway...hasnt anybody here in TDF played the x360 mp demo!?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 22, 2011)

I read the Crysis 2's req. are less than Crysis 1.. I used to play Crysis @ 1680 x 1050 on my desktop with GTX 260 Core 216 & Athlon II 640.. So should I assume that Crysis 2 will run well on this rig too?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Yes. Because developers said that they will optimise this game for mid range and low end systems. And according to them it should give decent fps.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

NEW TRAILER GUYS!...the story is just getting better and better!

YouTube - Crysis 2: Prophet Returns Trailer

[YOUTUBE]SbgR-1Q5CEQ[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added at 12:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------

still not sure if hans zimmer really composed the tracks himself or not.
Wiki shows that he is the "executive score producer for crysis 2".


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> still not sure if hans zimmer really composed the tracks himself or not.
> Wiki shows that he is the "executive score producer for crysis 2".


Isn't that the same guy who did music composing for The Dark Knight & Inception movies???


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Isn't that the same guy who did music composing for The Dark Knight & Inception movies???



Yes baby!..the legendary Hans Zimmer!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ then Music of Crysis would be damn good I must say.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

^^If hans zimmer really is the composer.

I heard a few ppl(lucky bstards!) who completed the game say that the music is epic!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 23, 2011)

Meh. It will be just like MW2. Zimmer will compose one or atmost 2 tracks. Lorne Balfe composes rest of them. It is just a marketing strategy. But i hope that Inon Zur composed the tracks.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh yeah.. Hans Zimmer!!.. and its still a month for Crysis 2  damn it..


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Meh. It will be just like MW2. Zimmer will compose one or atmost 2 tracks. Lorne Balfe composes rest of them. It is just a marketing strategy. But i hope that Inon Zur composed the tracks.



I guess yeah..but atleast he's looking over the project..so it should be good enough.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




hellknight said:


> Oh yeah.. Hans Zimmer!!.. and its still a month for Crysis 2  damn it..



The PC multiplayer demo is releasing on march 1...no worries.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 23, 2011)

Shiiiiii*****t! Hans Zimmer is one of the best composers! That trailer makes me drool like nothing else! I only wish I had better GPU than HD5850. 

EDIT: I think Prophet's voice-actor has changed. 

*ALCATRAZ!!*


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> I guess yeah..but atleast he's looking over the project..so it should be good enough.


Completely agree. I mean he is a legend in composing so even if he is looking over the project then we can expect that to be damn good.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 23, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Shiiiiii*****t! Hans Zimmer is one of the best composers! That trailer makes me drool like nothing else! I only wish I had better GPU than HD5850.
> 
> EDIT: I think Prophet's voice-actor has changed.
> 
> *ALCATRAZ!!*



Hey man don't say like that. If your 5850 won't suffice, what about my 5750?


----------



## asingh (Feb 23, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Oh yeah.. Hans Zimmer!!.. and its still a month for Crysis 2  damn it..



Wonder why one of the dreams of Inception looked quite like a level from MW:2. 

Snow.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 23, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Hey man don't say like that. If your 5850 won't suffice, what about my 5750?


And mine 5770. LOL


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 23, 2011)

From the trailer-
I think we will be able to play as prophet as in a flashback.
From where crysis ended, going back to the alien ship, finding out where tha aliens are going to attack next...
DAMN..the ending videos are up on youtube, and its so hard to keep away from them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Incase 5770 hd owners are worried about being able or not being able to play this game.

Minimum Graphic card requirement- 8800 gt



how many of us members were blown away by Cliffhanger? How many of us have played Modern Warfare 2 in full graphics?

I don't have it but played it in a friends lappy with everything maximised for 5 hours. Was blown apart. Managed to finish the game. And since then have been bitten by CoD bug.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> how many of us members were blown away by Cliffhanger? How many of us have played Modern Warfare 2 in full graphics?



ME!!!...it blew me away coz it was such a crap! ..lol.

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Get half life 2 episode 2, thats called a real cliffhanger ending! 
that blew me away!


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

whats so 'crap' in MW2?

Thanks for suggestion. Will try to get the game after my exam


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 24, 2011)

sry if u felt offended.
i meant that the ending didnt do anything to me...its just another normal ending, shoot the bad guy..DONE!! 
the only part i liked was when roach and the other guy die...rest is all meh!
and im shocked u still havent played half life 2!...
start of with HL2, then ep1 and ep2...

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

Multiplayer demo for 'PS3' confirmed.
link - Multiplayer Crysis 2 PS3 demo confirmed PlayStation 3 News - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

nah not offended 

havent been able to play many recent games.
My Celeron wont be able to handle many new games.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 24, 2011)

u ran mw2, hl2 wont have any problem!
HL2 engine is the most optimised engine imo.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

ran MW2 in a friends laptop.
My desktop just about manages to run GTa IV at playable fps.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 24, 2011)

Maxed out MW2 at full HD.. I think that Crysis 2 will run fine on 1680x1050 on Palit GTX 260 Sonic edition..


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Crysis 2 vids seem good on Youtube. The web is full of spoilers


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2011)

Well as far as story is concerned I do agree with cyborg but gameplay of MW2 is damn good I must say.

Has the demo of Crysis 2 released yet or not???


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

Demo release date is I think 1st March


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well as far as story is concerned I do agree with cyborg but gameplay of MW2 is damn good I must say.
> 
> Has the demo of Crysis 2 released yet or not???



yeah it was a good timepass. 

The pc demo is releasing on march 1st.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> The pc demo is releasing on march 1st.


You did a bad thing by telling me that music was done by Hans Zimmer Now I am waiting and can't sleep Damn. LOL but thanks eh.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

Crysis 2 will sell big no matter what. There way TOO many expectations. Nothing can stop it now.



> Multiplayer demo for 'PS3'
> confirmed.
> link - Multiplayer Crysis 2 PS3 demo
> confirmed PlayStation 3 News -
> Page 1 | Eurogamer.net




is it going to be like GT5 Prologue? A game that contaims only multiplayer? That also limited.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ Yes absolutely.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Crysis 2 will sell big no matter what. There way TOO many expectations. Nothing can stop it now.


Well yes but that depends. You know crysis lived upto its hype. It was hyped that crysis would deliver the best graphics that gaming has ever seen and it delivered that so if crysis 2 will deliver what is expected from it it would be a big hit. But if it'll not then anything can happen. I mean many games got hype but were not a big success.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 25, 2011)

Nowadays, if a game has MP then there'll be MP demo. It a game has only SP, no demo. Some games I mean. 

Use a treatment to cure that CoD bug. The treatment's either playing BF or any other shooters, you'll then feel that bug was really a BUG! lawls


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Nowadays, if a game has MP then there'll be MP demo. It a game has only SP, no demo. Some games I mean.


Yeah. Thats right another example is Battlefield.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2011)

Another trailer: 

[YOUTUBE]A7gLl6wyx1k[/YOUTUBE]

Are they spoiling the game in the name of marketing? I don't want any more of these. I want to find out by playing that game!


----------



## hellknight (Feb 26, 2011)

How many trailers are they going to release? Release the game, damnit..

Oh.. and by the way.. check this out..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2011)

^CoD = horses***. 'Nuff said.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 26, 2011)

hellknight said:


> How many trailers are they going to release? Release the game, damnit..
> 
> Oh.. and by the way.. check this out..


looks like MW3 is gonna be announced in 4 days....maybe.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

how can this be possible?


----------



## hellknight (Feb 26, 2011)

Because there is a gamedev conf in about 4 days from now.. besides.. I just placed the order for Crysis 2 PC version on Flipkart today.. How many of you are getting the legal one and for which platform?


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2011)

oh crap!..GUYS!!!..its FAKE!!!!
heres what craptivision says.


> All is not as it appears; according to a statement from Activision, this year’s Call of Duty is not yet revealing itself. Comments a spokesperson for the publisher: “There seems to be a great deal of speculation about the next Call of Duty project. Let me be clear that we are not revealing yet. Anything indicating otherwise is a hoax.”
> 
> A hoax? Now who’d be the one to to benefit from something like that?




---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------




hellknight said:


> I just placed the order for Crysis 2 PC version on Flipkart today.. How many of you are getting the legal one and for which platform?



me PC! 

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




Piyush said:


> how can this be possible?



who knows!..may be craptivision pissed in its pants when they looked at the bf3 teaser....lol


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

^^nice one
funny name too


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 26, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> who knows!..may be craptivision pissed in its pants when they looked at the bf3 teaser....lol



I bow to thee.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 26, 2011)

We can't count it out though. Can be a shocker.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 26, 2011)

vickybat said:


> We can't count it out though. Can be a shocker.



shocker interms of sales?..yes, it will always be, unless people stop wasting money on it.


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2011)

hellknight said:


> How many of you are getting the legal one and for which platform?



Order placed for PC version from Flipkart


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2011)

Pre-ordered it from EA store. 
Digital Copies FTW!


----------



## DigitalDude (Feb 27, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> Pre-ordered it from EA store.
> Digital Copies FTW!



same here 



_


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2011)

heres an interview of the Senior Field Applications Engineer for Crysis 2..pretty informative!

[youtube]cdonrcwLJPo[/youtube]


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 27, 2011)

Crysis 2 Multiplayer Demo Goes Multiplatform on March 1


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2011)

@cyborg:

If you want to embed a video, embed it like this:

*[ youtube]cdonrcwLJPo[/ youtube]*

Else it will not work.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Feb 27, 2011)

^You should add this to the FAQ of this forum. It really helps new-comers or new to this BB code (like me).

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




cyborg47 said:


> heres an interview of the Senior Field Applications Engineer for Crysis 2..pretty informative!
> 
> [youtube]cdonrcwLJPo[/youtube]



Zankz. I waz looooking for zis.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 27, 2011)

ico said:


> @cyborg:
> 
> If you want to embed a video, embed it like this:
> 
> ...



aye aye captain!


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

^^
Just click on the BB code link at the bottom of the page. It explains usage of all tags.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 28, 2011)

Tomorrow we get the MP Demo. Ready your modems for some mp fun. 

PS:i won't be joining cause my rams just went kaput. Gotta wait till new rams arrive


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 28, 2011)

Post all ur EA ids as soon as ur into the game


----------



## hellknight (Feb 28, 2011)

What is the recommended speed of broadband for playing it online? I've 512kbps unlimited..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 28, 2011)

hellknight said:
			
		

> What is the recommended speed of broadband for playing it online? I've 512kbps unlimited..


Its enough. guys play at 256kbps without any problems.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2011)

Demo is out now. Grab it from here: Crysis 2 MP Demo

Size = 1.55GB. Downloading it now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2011)

ETA 8 hrs 
if anyone has finished downloading the demo already, post a few screenshots (maxed out! ) ASAP!!!
oh crap!..my modem is giving me problems now!!..damn
how much do i get a new modem for?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2011)

10 minutes left for the download to complete and I have to rush to office right now. Dam it! 

Will get back and check out how it is. Also anyone up for MP demo session?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Whuw! Its out!

1.5 G.B is gonna take some time. 

21 days left to the launch of most anticipated game of this year!


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

Download is about to complete.

@Ethan_Hunt...    I will try..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2011)

Sh*t. 23% done. I'm gonna jump on the boat tomorrow I guess.

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> Tomorrow we get the MP Demo. Ready your modems for some mp fun.
> 
> PS:i won't be joining cause my rams just went kaput. Gotta wait till new rams arrive



Aww! I'm so gonna miss ye.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wont be joining either 
got my project to finish, will be there by 4th or 5th.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

heres a performance test from geforce.com , looks well optimised.
GeForce.com - Get the Most Out of Your GPU


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Aww! I'm so gonna miss ye.


Don't worry. Already got C2 pre-ordered. See ya in the full version.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2011)

damn!!!..the music in the main menu is kick ass!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

Pause menu music is Kickass x2 compared to mainmenu music.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 1, 2011)

Multiplayer biches fix a time today and lets meet at techenclave!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

Game is now installing as I am typing. Any one here up for MP?


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

I am not able to register on mycrysis site.
Anyone facing this problem?
I am stuck at this message.. "Account being created."
Also tried through another net connection through my friend, but he also is facing same problem.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

yup. I'm facing the same problem. The wheel keeps on spinning. It never stops


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

^ Looks like the site is overloaded.

The intro video was nice though.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

We should be ready to get our asses returned in pieces (As warned by Intro video  )

There are lot of people complaining bout them getting owned. Guess the skills are now concentrated in only few player's hands.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

^ LOL.. and if there is LAG.. , then what will happen........


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2011)

Darn this 60kBs!!

EDIT: B***h-arse sh** this, BitComet. Now it's all 0.5%! It was 25%! 3 hrs. of download gone waste! When the hell am I gonna play C2? Oh noes! World's comin' to an end!

*ARRRGHHH!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zeratulx (Mar 1, 2011)

Played the multi demo just now...its fun...but to much like call of duty.Graphics are awesome tough


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn this 60kBs!!
> 
> EDIT: B***h-arse sh** this, BitComet. Now it's all 0.5%! It was 25%! 3 hrs. of download gone waste! When the hell am I gonna play C2? Oh noes! World's comin' to an end!
> 
> *ARRRGHHH!!!!!!!!!!*



Can't you download from official site?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2011)

already have an account at mycrysis 
but my modem dsl is fluctuating, making it impossible to play


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

just managed to create an account (finally). My nick: racchamanishi

there are plenty of servers. Nearly 100 when i was browsing. Most of which were full. I played "crash site" mode for couple of minutes, where we have to secure a pod. But lost connection in middle of the match. Visuals are kind of better than they were on beta. But disappointment is there is no DX11/10 support. Neither does have "very high" settings or customizable visual settings. Things are just the way they were on beta.

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/8743/crysis2demo201103012055.jpg
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/8743/crysis2demo201103012055.jpg
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/2237/crysis2demo201103012057.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Can't you download from official site?



I'm downloading from EA's site but not with Chrome, but with this. Anyway, when'll this demo come to an end?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn Graphics are incredible. Well I saw videos but videos never give you that much details as photos.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm downloading from EA's site but not with Chrome, but with this. Anyway, when'll this demo come to an end?



Download with IDM or FDM 

I have no idea when the demo ends. May be after a week or two of retail release.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> just managed to create an account (finally). My nick: racchamanishi
> 
> there are plenty of servers. Nearly 100 when i was browsing. Most of which were full.



whoa... not 100... i saw more than a 1000... 
but haven't been able to connect properly yet. 
btw.. my nick is -     sameer1pur


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 1, 2011)

My ID is lordofthething. Hook me up b*tches!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2011)

@ those screens...OMFG!!!!!!!!!...cant believe those are dx9...
imagine dx 10 or 11...
this game is going to be a masterpiece!


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 1, 2011)

I think I'll wait till my XPS arrives, this 8600 GT is on it's knees.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> @ those screens...OMFG!!!!!!!!!...cant believe those are dx9...
> imagine dx 10 or 11...
> this game is going to be a masterpiece!




Well, I'm disappointed that Demo didn't had DX10/11. And didn't allowed any kind of Graphics customization.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lack of graphics customization is indeed a disappointment. 
may be the full game will have it.

dude but it still looks great man, even on dx9.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 1, 2011)

It looks great on DX9. But it will obviously perform and run better on DX 10 for me.


----------



## asingh (Mar 1, 2011)

^^
Great to see it is living up to expectations. How are the suit capabilities different. Weapon mods..?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It looks great on DX9. But it will obviously perform and run better on DX 10 for me.



Is there an official confirmation that it will support dx10? because i havent heard or read of dx10 anywhere.
or is it just dx9 and dx11 like dragon age 2?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ It will support all three in the final game. For beta, its just dx9 and dx 10.

The visuals are jaw dropping. March 23 is near.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like i gotta clean up and defragment the hdd...the fps werent that smooth for me


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Great to see it is living up to expectations. How are the suit capabilities different. Weapon mods..?



I haven't even reached level 2. Facing disconnections on a constant basis. 




cyborg47 said:


> Is there an official confirmation that it will support dx10? because i havent heard or read of dx10 anywhere.
> or is it just dx9 and dx11 like dragon age 2?



Yea. All most all the DX11 supported games are going that way.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2011)

Amazing screenshots!

Is that DX 11? Havent seen anything like it!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^NO!!!!...they are all dx9 screenshots, or probably dx10.

All of you who're playing the demo post the resolution, graphic settings, and the FPS ur getting.

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

And heres a shocker!.."No DX11 support for crysis 2 during launch".
Crytek is going to add it through a patch after the release. 
source - 
Report: Crysis 2 To Ship Without DX11 Support, Coming In Post-Launch Patch - eXophase.com

bottom line - CONSOLISED!!!!!!!


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I haven't even reached level 2. Facing disconnections on a constant basis.


At least you could try on ADSL.. 

I am stuck with this piece of crap data card.. 
Connected with 20-25 different servers, dropped Session within 10 seconds.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^NO!!!!...they are all dx9 screenshots, or probably dx10.
> 
> All of you who're playing the demo post the resolution, graphic settings, and the FPS ur getting



Running at a resolution of 1920x1080, with Vsync turned off and with "hardcore" preset.  Got 28-32FPS constantly. Except the stutter now and then, when camera pans to a long draw distnace view point.

And no.. it wasn't running on DX10. We can tell if the game is running on DX10, just by looking at the Fraps FPS count. Demo was a plain DX9 thing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^the shutter is annoying!


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 2, 2011)

Crysis 2>pure console port>at least the MP DEMO.
1.aim assist on(wtf!!) in pc?
2.telling about 'pc version will be non-compromised,best ever ....bla,bla,bla,bla...'. And what we get? Pure dx9 mp demo-pure console port and even no assurance of dx11 with main release??!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> Crysis 2>pure console port>at least the MP DEMO.
> 1.aim assist on(wtf!!) in pc?
> 2.telling about 'pc version will be non-compromised,best ever ....bla,bla,bla,bla...'. And what we get? Pure dx9 mp demo-pure console port and even no assurance of dx11 with main release??!



Crysis 2 is now multiplatform!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^the shutter is annoying!



Yea. At times. The thing that makes things even worse is, Blur. Blur gets really irritating when we try to rotate camera while getting a low FPS count. Mix that with latency issues, and we are talking about some major pain in the ass.

---------- Post added at 10:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 AM ----------




mohiuddin said:


> Crysis 2>pure console port>at least the MP DEMO.
> 1.aim assist on(wtf!!) in pc?
> 2.telling about 'pc version will be non-compromised,best ever ....bla,bla,bla,bla...'. And what we get? Pure dx9 mp demo-pure console port and even no assurance of dx11 with main release??!



yea.. and the worst part is, where they turned the Aim assist ON by default.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 2, 2011)

Bignews-

Crysis 2 will release with DX 9 only. DX11 will be included later as patch.

Link- Crysis 2 to launch with DX9 only, DX11 to be included in a patch - Maximum Fail :: TweakTown USA Edition


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 2, 2011)

^yea, read it before....
And if crytek show us a big middle finger to our face...then epic fail...they will get no assist from pc gamers.
I just can't believe it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Its all business. No hard feelings. I was kind of expecting that something like this will happen. This just proves no one is exception.


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Bignews-
> 
> Crysis 2 will release with DX 9 only. DX11 will be included later as patch.
> 
> Link- Crysis 2 to launch with DX9 only, DX11 to be included in a patch - Maximum Fail :: TweakTown USA Edition



I hope this is a rumor. Crytek had ages to develop this, they could have taken longer. No ways will I play this on Dx9. Good I have not pre-ordered.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Should be a rumour. Crysis 2 is dx11 ready imo. No such comments from the developers as of yet.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> No such comments from the developers as of yet.


I also didn't heard about that from developers and if developers don't confirm then it should ship with DX 11 support.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Yes, these tweaktown guys write a lot of cooked up things.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

tweakdown isn't the source. 

This is the srouce.

Crysis 2 endast DX9 â€“ DX11 kommer "senare" - Mjukvara - SweClockers.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

Theres no official confirmation that the game will have dx11 from the developers either.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

And... err.. the game will not ship with DX11 support. Only after post-launch update will Crysis 2 have DX11 support. This shows that this is nothing but a console port. You lost my respect Crytek, good work consolizing Crysis. Cancelled my pre-order. BF3 is the way to go.

Moreover this game doesn't has Nomad, another disappointment from the start.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

played around 3 matches...the only issues i 've found that the hit detection isnt that good.
gameplay was all fun though. running at 1920 X 1080 advaced.
heres my username cybo47


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Theres no official confirmation that the game will have dx11 from the developers either.


Man you just broke my heart.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 2, 2011)

If they give dx11 through patch, then will it be any better than unoptimized dx11 featureas in metro?
They taking years and giving that dx9/xp crap?if that is going to ..., then hell no, no cry, go for bf3 ,go for shotgun instead...


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^Cant do anything for that mate. PC gaming close to its death


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 2, 2011)

^nope, it is a lot better than that of 2010 ...
Pc users, gamers will remain and revive i guess as console piracy and pre-release torrent leak is getting more and more abundent ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

may be I should say pc gaming has shifted more towards mmo's and casual games rather than calling it dead.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

There is no DX11/10! So, whats the big deal!? Just play the game. We can be disappointed but we should not be pissed off. Come on... We all know inside that there will be something like this if consoles are involved right from the beginning.. Heck.. I'll play this game, even if it is DX8 only.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 2, 2011)

Playing since morning.. bloody BSNL messing things up though.. my id is hellknight_mnd


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> There is no DX11/10! So, whats the big deal!? Just play the game. We can be disappointed but we should not be pissed off. Come on... We all know inside that there will be something like this if consoles are involved right from the beginning.. Heck.. I'll play this game, even if it is DX8 only.



I will wait till the Dx10 patch is out.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

^^dx11*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

asingh said:


> I will wait till the Dx10 patch is out.



DX10 will be present. But no DX11. Just like F1 2010, DX11 support after a patch. 

My suggestion: best time to upgrade to a better DX11 card, something like GF560Ti.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> There is no DX11/10! So, whats the big deal!? Just play the game. We can be disappointed but we should not be pissed off. Come on... We all know inside that there will be something like this if consoles are involved right from the beginning.. Heck.. I'll play this game, even if it is DX8 only.



Exactly!
I dont think majority of us will be able to run the game properly on dx11, then why whine about it?..the game looks phenomenal on dx9 itself.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> There is no DX11/10! So, whats the big deal!? Just play the game. We can be disappointed but we should not be pissed off. Come on... We all know inside that there will be something like this if consoles are involved right from the beginning.. Heck.. I'll play this game, even if it is DX8 only.



Don't use a match then, go light fire with stones.
Side by Side comparison: Crysis 2 vs Crysis 1 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Don't use a match then, go light fire with stones.
> Side by Side comparison: Crysis 2 vs Crysis 1 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



+1. CE3's a sad dumbed down CE2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't think the news is true. No official sources.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> I don't think the news is true. No official sources.



The leaked game and the MP demo, both in DX9. Textures are low res and there are no customization settings in the game, its a dumbed down console port.

Good thing I still have warhead left to play.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Don't use a match then, go light fire with stones.
> Side by Side comparison: Crysis 2 vs Crysis 1 - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net



Ok, first off.. no one is against the changes. Second, I said, I wasn't that disappointed because I knew it all along. Right from the day Crysis had gone Multiplatform. So, news didn't stuck me that hard.

Third, the screenshots... He is using lightning and texture mods for Crysis. So, its like comparing full fledged modded DX10 game with a DX9 game which is barely a MP demo. I will say.. not rational. 

I'm not supporting crytek here. But, just telling disappointed guys to chill. Releasing a MP demo is a lot to ask these days. But they did. We can't say that the game will be like this when it comes out. Lets keep the optimism running. Let them release DX11 patch. And then, get ready to fire.. if they screw up. 

DX8 thing was sarcasm. Rock and matchbox thing was funny.

Anyways... here are couple of screens. Completed a match. Finally.

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/2171/crysis2demo201103021610.jpg
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/892/crysis2demo201103021611.jpg

100xp left for Level 2. Which will unlock weapon customization


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> The leaked game and the MP demo, both in DX9. Textures are low res and there are no customization settings in the game, its a dumbed down console port.
> 
> Good thing I still have warhead left to play.



The leaked game was in dx9..yes, but it had customization options.

Low res textures?..have you even played the demo or the leaked version!?
or have u been watching the console gameplay videos and saying that?...or atleast define what the low res textures are, get a screenshot from the PC demo and put it over here, will get things cleared for us.

I was also one of them who were worried about that dumbing down the gfx for the consoles thing...but honestly, the game looks kick ass..lighing is specacular, textures are great (except for the pop-ins), sound is cool....

so stop whining, and have fun with the game.

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> *img25.imageshack.us/img25/2171/crysis2demo201103021610.jpg



Low res textures tarey_g??


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Third, the screenshots... He is using lightning and texture mods for Crysis. So, its like comparing full fledged modded DX10 game with a DX9 game which is barely a MP demo. I will say.. not rational.



All I know is that he is comparing a 3 year old game to a new one, and still the old game looks better, no matter what mods are in place. Crysis 2 should set standards as it did 3 years ago, I dont want to play another COD. 

Maximum disappointment.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Of course, they were going lite. They want to sell  more copies, do business. They don't want to endup limited to few gamers, like they were in first game.It will be disappointing, for sure to the people who were expecting to see standards being defined.

And 3 year old game with "very high" Dx10 settings will definitely look better than today's "high" dx9 settings game. Lets just keep waiting until retail release. Hope that they will include "very high" preset and will allow customization and will give DX11 patch ASAP.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> The leaked game was in dx9..yes, but it had customization options.



According to official Nvidia site :

"Unlike the first game, Crysis 2 doesn't have any graphical sliders or checkboxes to enable. Instead, there are three preset modes: Gamer, Advanced, and Hardcore."

You call this customization ? 



cyborg47 said:


> Low res textures tarey_g??


I don't play leaked versions

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

3 years of gap and you call this kick ass?





cyborg47 said:


> so stop whining, and have fun with the game.



I have fun playing Mario too, but that's not the point.

Some of us have higher expectations from sequel of a game which had jaw dropping visuals.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

Graphics hardly make any difference to me. If the gameplay is better, I'll be more than happy to buy this. I didn't like the original Crysis.

For me, it was pretty obvious that Crysis 2 will have trimmed graphics as Crytek was also developing it for consoles.

At the end of the day, having no expectations if the best thing.


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2011)

^^
Orange handle-ids look sh$$...!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> According to official Nvidia site :
> 
> "Unlike the first game, Crysis 2 doesn't have any graphical sliders or checkboxes to enable. Instead, there are three preset modes: Gamer, Advanced, and Hardcore."
> 
> You call this customization ?



Don't worry. Eventhough crytek ditched you, independent modders won't. They will release some kind of tools to pull off everything, Incl. Graphics Customization. Then again,its kind of disappointing.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ I read that the ini's are encrypted (bulletstorm did that too but I care less). Well i just hope the single player game is better, because that's what I really care about.
I was going to upgrade my pc for this game this month, now i think I will just wait for 590 to get released and prices to come further down for other cards.
Not playing this game until its patched that's for sure.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 2, 2011)

^Same here. I'm playing WARHEAD. Darn, the graphics are biutiful. lol

I think I'll soon here "No mod tools support" from Crytek. They're becoming more & more Activision.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys take a chill pill. I am pretty sure that the final version will be much more polished than these. The gamer, advanced and hardcore are for the multiplayer demo only and leaked beta only. 

I guess the final version will get enthusiast shaders which will take the graphics a couple of notches.

*@vamsi *

The screenshots you posted look amazing mate. Which GPU?


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@vamsi *
> 
> The screenshots you posted look amazing mate. Which GPU?


He has HD 4890.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Wow it still gets the job wonderfully done.


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2011)

ico said:


> He has HD 4890.



Yea he does....!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2011)

Well after watching comparison I am also a little dissapointed with Crysis 2. I thought it would create a new milestone in terms of graphics but sadly it doesn't seems to be true still I have hope for final release. I hope Crytek developers see the comparisons and make it better.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@vamsi *
> 
> The screenshots you posted look amazing mate. Which GPU?



HD 4890. It gets the job done. But Frames are taking a hit. At worst, frames are dropping even 20-22. And GPU fan is making a noise that will make angles cry.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




asingh said:


> Yea he does....!



What was that!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> HD 4890. It gets the job done. But Frames are taking a hit. At worst, frames are dropping even 20-22. And GPU fan is making a noise that will make angles cry.



The lag can be ignored in the single player but its so annoying in the multiplayer...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

Who cares about Multiplayer!? I hope it will not ruin the Single Player experience.


----------



## asingh (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> What was that!



Ask ICO.


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2011)

*Top Story: Here's Crysis 2 on PS3, News from GamePro*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Who cares about Multiplayer!? I hope it will not ruin the Single Player experience.



I do. 
I payed for it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> I do.
> I payed for it.



LOL. May be it gave you a wrong idea.. All i meant was, i don't care about MP.

Even I paid for the game, But not for MP exactly.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 2, 2011)

lol 
Well, i hope the final version is good though. I just can't stand MP games with gfx less that what BC2 provides.


----------



## varunb (Mar 2, 2011)

OK a question for those guys who tried out the multiplayer demo. How was it ?

Below expectations
As expected
Better than expected

As for the video options customization locked in the game, I don't care. I was able to use my custom autoexec.cfg file & modify the video settings. It was a pain in the beginning but making this file is like programming with using the right variables so I was able to get it right. I will upload my customization file when the game releases so that you guys can enjoy your gameplay.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 2, 2011)

It was as expected. But Pings are insane. No Indian servers. Very few asian servers. Most of the rooms will be full. When I managed to get into any room and start playing.. I will loose the connection from host.

But, I think, the last complaint is because of my BSNL 3G. Will try it with ADSL tomorrow. And will let you know.


----------



## varunb (Mar 3, 2011)

Thnx. I thought the multiplayer demo would surpass everyone's expectations but majority of the gamers are giving it an "ok" sort of rating.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2011)

registered, logged in & after a lot of tries i was able to join a game... i kept getting "connection to host failed" most of the times..anyway, i only played it to check out the graphics which did not impress me a lot, i was expecting more but still its pretty good... the foliage in the skyline map looked gorgeous...the water could be better..everything else was good but not extraordinary....still i am hoping the single player will live upto my expectations..


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

varunb said:


> Thnx. I thought the multiplayer demo would surpass everyone's expectations but majority of the gamers are giving it an "ok" sort of rating.



lol..all of us have only been talking about graphics here...
its pretty good gameplay wise..stands between cod and halo.
few weapons are overpowered, like the heavy gun, and shotgun. assualt rifle seems like a toy infront of those two...


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ imo it surpasses both of them. Weapon behaviour is unmatched. The heavy gun suits the nanosuit. The grenade launcher rocks.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

surpasses cod?..yes it will, but not halo.
c2 mp is missing the appeal that halo mp has


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 3, 2011)

Yea, lets hope...
SP is what i care graphically ....
MP ,gameplay main...
I m trying to hope...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Halo : Combat evolved and Halo 2 literally blew me away. The multiplayers were good during its time.
Bungie should bring out PC version of new Halo's as well.


----------



## DigitalDude (Mar 3, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> I do.
> I payed for it.



paid 


_


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Halo : Combat evolved and Halo 2 literally blew me away. The multiplayers were good during its time.
> Bungie should bring out PC version of new Halo's as well.



Playing HALO 2 these days. Ethan had recommended it. Love it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ I still play combat evolved on lan with my friends..10/10 for the fun factor.


----------



## asingh (Mar 3, 2011)

^^
Story is awesome too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Story is really great.

Combat evolved was awrded Game of the year in 2004 right?

The mission 'The libary' and all other missions after that are very difficult.
We are alone and have to fight against 2 types of Aliens. The death of captain is pretty terrifying.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Story is awesome too.



Yeah...every aspect of the game were very well done.
Gameplay, graphics(the graphics were kinda heavy back then, the way crysis was in 2007), music (awesomeness!!), the enemy AI, cutscenes (felt like a blockbuster movie), HUGE ad beautiful levels, cool vehicles....everything was just perfect back then!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

I still remember, in mission 'The Silent Cartographer' when the enimies with fuel rod embeded to their hands used to appear a very hard piece of electric Guitar and strings used to play which really got my adrenaline pumping.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

'nuff of Halo. This is crysis 2 thread.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Just got my ADSL connection. Gonna try Crysis 2 MP now.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

^good,

I'm downloading the demo now. Should be playable by today evening.
Vamsi i'm gonna knife you there! So watch your 6.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2011)

good ol mw2 players where are you.lets meet.new players also invited.Cyborg where art thou! jojo,..... lol

ID: obscurecage007

Meet me bches time to get pwned.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Hey man!!! where have u been?
anyway, were u inviting me back to mw2 mp or crysis 2 mp??


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^ Hey man!!! where have u been?
> anyway, were u inviting me back to mw2 mp or crysis 2 mp??



lol what do you think?the thread title says all. you will find me more in techenclave now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> ^good,
> 
> I'm downloading the demo now. Should be playable by today evening.
> Vamsi i'm gonna knife you there! So watch your 6.



LOL. trash talk already 

OKay... lets meet this evening. 

Got promoted to Level 3. I'm able to maintain 1:1 kill ratio. thank god. No disconnections now. Sweet. Thanks to Dataone. Bye Bye BSNL 3g.

*img828.imageshack.us/img828/1973/crysis2demo201103031209.jpg

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/8586/crysis2demo201103031216.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

wow!

What amazing graphics?! And its DX 9 right? Or Dx 11?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL DX11. Nope. Its Just DX9.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Can I take back my words, pl0x? I played it today mornin', so....... 

EDIT: ID - Gunslinger_Geek


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

Than game should/must work fine in my PC.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Can I take back my words, pl0x? I played it today mornin', so.......
> 
> EDIT: ID - Gunslinger_Geek


----------



## hellknight (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn Now I can't connect to multiplayer.. it says "check your connection" after initializing playlists.. any remedies? It was working fine yesterday..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> LOL. trash talk already


Get used to it. Its Multiplayer! And thrash talk is used to its limits here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Damn Now I can't connect to multiplayer.. it says "check your connection" after initializing playlists.. any remedies? It was working fine yesterday..




check your firewall.

And see your speed-

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test

post results here.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2011)

OK, my comparison. It's a less biased because both are in DX9 and I didn't use any texture mods for WARHEAD.

*Grass:*

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2Demo2011-03-0314-47-10-03.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2011-03-0315-02-32-99.jpg

EDIT: The grass in C2 is much better than Crysis, IF you see it in action. The movements are so fluid.

*Leaves:*

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2Demo2011-03-0314-47-28-71.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2011-03-0315-02-43-45.jpg

*Land:*

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2Demo2011-03-0314-48-27-07.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2011-03-0315-03-53-18.jpg

And... err....

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2Demo2011-03-0314-53-20-18.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2Demo2011-03-0314-45-04-79.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/Crysis2Demo2011-03-0314-45-13-10.jpg
Who'll challenge meh? 

So, Crysis 2 is INDEED MIND-BLOWIN'! I was just too biased yesterday. The animations are sooo smooth in C2. And it runs awesomely. So with mods and retail DX11, it sure gonna give BF3 a run for it's money.

Pre-ordered 'gain.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ which graphics processor do you have?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Dangerous Dave said:


> ^^ which graphics processor do you have?



Caveman time's or HD5850.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 3, 2011)

Even turned the firewall off & its still not working.. SOMEBODY HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Even turned the firewall off & its still not working.. SOMEBODY HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP..



Try turning off UPnP in your router/modem config.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2011)

Guys anybody up for a match.Even now i am getting check your network connection message.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Guys anybody up for a match.Even now i am getting check your network connection message.



That seems to be a problem at their end. I just played the game 1 hour ago and I'm getting this message too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Caveman time's or HD5850.




an NVIDIAGeek has Raedeon card? Damn!

Any ways you can easily play Crysis 2 at med resolution and high graphics.


----------



## reddead (Mar 3, 2011)

have 300 kbps connection,wondering if i can play w/o any probs???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

256kbps, is more than enough.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




jojothedragon said:


> Get used to it. Its Multiplayer! And thrash talk is used to its limits here.



I'll see you in the battleground, then.


Friend Invitations sent to:

lordofthething (Ethan_Hunt)
Cybo47 (Cyborg)
Gunslinger_geek (self explanatory)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2011)

quan chi said:


> Guys anybody up for a match.Even now i am getting check your network connection message.



i got that error multiple times yesterday..


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

so u all guys are not able toplay MP properly?
isnt it fixed till now?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not having any problems what so ever. Everything is going smooth.


----------



## max_snyper (Mar 3, 2011)

PPL im played crysis 2 demo mp on my age old p4ht+hd4670 on 1680*1050(gamer). getting no problem whatsoever....even on my old pc and it looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I'm not having any problems what so ever. Everything is going smooth.


got adsl ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Yup. Got it this morning. 

Just got promoted to Level 4. I'm being owned now and then  Anyways, game is fun.

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/2166/crysis2demo201103031211.jpg
*img4.imageshack.us/img4/1955/crysis2demo201103031802.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2011)

I repeat anybody up for a match.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

Me.Me. I'm ready.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Me.Me. I'm ready.



your id please.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

id: racchamanishi

gimme your ID


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2011)

here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136888-crysis-2-discussion-10.html


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

^ Why complicating things?!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

argh!!!...Im so jealous of u all...!! stuck with my final project!


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Why complicating things?!



actually its a bit big already.Had mentioned it in the previous thread why type again.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 3, 2011)

Rigs f-ed up. Can't join. 


Spoiler



[troll]
F me. Disassembled two entire rigs today as my new xms2 rams(3 sticks) weren't working. And after 10 hrs of frustration from 1pm till now discovered that one of the rams was kaput and so the rig wasn't working with all three rams installed. F***********. I ended up as a complete n00b because i thought the ram slot was kaput or the mobo isn't supporting the new rams so i switched the mobos with my dwnld rig. Hell of an experience. And of these 10 hrs, i wasted 5 hrs why the pc wasn't starting up after switching mobos and turns out that the issue was with the jumper cap. I removed it as a piece of thrash, now it turns out that, that tiny piece of thrash was the hot-damn key to starting the sh1t. Haven't thought what i'll do now. Just writing this out of frustration.
Where is the FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU thread?

[/troll]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

> The verdict? Not so great, unfortunately. The performance of the PS3 version is pretty underwhelming. The framerate is frequently low and choppy. There are jagged lines everywhere, and shadows are especially messy. There's a muddiness to the graphics that's hard to stomach in the wake of the PS3's other flagship showpieces, and worse, the variable framerate really hurts controller response



That was IGN's response after they laid hands on PS3 copy of Crysis 2. They stated outright that xBox 360 version runs and looks far better than PS3. And PC version easily surpasses the consoles.

Read more, GDC: Crysis 2 - The Rock, the Hard Place, and the PS3 - PlayStation 3 Preview at IGN


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ It was actually a prebuild demo. The final multiplayer demo for ps3 will launch on march 15th just a week before the final release.

Expect that demo to be more polished and compare that with xbox 360 demo . Xbox 360 mp demo is already out. When ign guys got their hands on the demo prebuild for 360, they had similar comments.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

@Vickybat,

You can't say that it is a pre build demo. No one brings a half baked cake to events like GDC and gives it to guys like IGN to have first hand on impressions. 

That build you were talking about was in Gamescom. Which was held in August,2011. So, We can't compare that build with a build which is going to be out for public in a week.

And, who can forget Crytek's statement couple of years ago "Crysis 2 is maxing out PS3 and it will be the best looking game on both the consoles"


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

quan chi said:


> actually its a bit big already.Had mentioned it in the previous thread why type again.


aaaaahhh. 


quan chi said:


> Multiplayer biches fix a time today and lets meet at techenclave!


All right. You don't have to delete yer post for that.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @Vickybat,
> 
> You can't say that it is a pre build demo. No one brings a half baked cake to events like GDC and gives it to guys like IGN to have first hand on impressions.
> 
> ...




Check the following quote from ign guys:-



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> Crysis 2 isn't finished yet. This build could be a few weeks to a few months old, and optimization is often rapid and pronounced toward the end of a game's development period.



This is what i was talking about:-



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> PS3 players will be able to come to their own conclusions when the Crysis 2 multiplayer demo launched on PS3 on March 15th, a week before the game releases on PS3.



I think a side by side comparison will solve everything. I am counting on *lens of truth guys* to clear this mist.

Will post the comparison link as soon as its out.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Check the following quote from ign guys:-
> This is what i was talking about:-



Could be and might be things are out of the equation here. They obviously don't know the age of the build. So, they are trying to reason the utter low performance with something.

What we know for sure is, they didn't maxed the PS3 and it isn't the best looking game as well.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Lets keep our fingers crossed for the final build.

See *THIS*.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2011)

btw, guys watch this- *CryEngine 3 for Cinema*


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ The lighting effects of cryengine 3 are really something. I was amazed by the falling sunlight in crysis 2 . It was so natural.


----------



## KD_The_Nomad_Soul (Mar 4, 2011)

Saw the Crysis 2 be strong trailer on digit march dvd, and the 1st thing I told myself............*OMG did u see that!!!!!!!!*. The cryengine 3 is best in business. The graphics are surely to bring my gt  240 to its knees.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2011)

Checkout BF3 graphics....i think they are much better than Crysis 2


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^cool..dont touch any other game till bf3 release  ... lol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

^I want Crytek to feel bad. They think they're the "We've the best tech and graphics in the business". Wrong.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

> ^I want Crytek to feel bad. They
> think they're the "We've the best
> tech and graphics in the business".
> Wrong



correct.
But how many games look good as crysis does in DX 9?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> correct.
> But how many games look good as crysis does in DX 9?



BC2 comes close with 45-50 fps. Now tell me.......

---------- Post added at 04:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> ^^ The lighting effects of cryengine 3 are really something. I was amazed by the falling sunlight in crysis 2 . It was so natural.



The rays are too strong in both CE2 and 3. The rays are not that strong in real-life (trust me, I've tried it).


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2011)

Had a few sessions in teh evening, man this game is getting addictive. Especially after u get a custom class with the upgrades.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

> The rays are too strong in both CE2
> and 3. The rays are not that strong
> in real-life (trust me, I've tried it)



Whatever it is, graphics look quite stunning in the screenshots!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 4, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The rays are too strong in both CE2 and 3. The rays are not that strong in real-life (trust me, I've tried it).



Also, in real life, there won't be any nano suits. Welcome to video gaming, the place where people will be in the pursuit of reality in most unrealistic way.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 4, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The rays are too strong in both CE2 and 3. The rays are not that strong in real-life (trust me, I've tried it).



Thats one of the most weirdest things i've heard!
Have u tried looking at the sun for, how much?.ah hour or something?!

Alien ships dont cause an entire island to freeze...never tried or seen that anywhere


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 4, 2011)

Photography with an DSLR camera with optimal exposure can easily create the 'rays'


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Also, in real life, there won't be any nano suits. Welcome to video gaming, the place where people will be in the pursuit of reality in most unrealistic way.



Ermh... BF3 does it right, mate. 

@cyborg: No, just kept my finger at that darn Sun and saw no rays. lol?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Ermh... BF3 does it right, mate.


Shoot yourself just one bullet and go to cover or just go to doctor lets see in how many minutes or seconds you are again ready to get another bullet in your torso.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

All right. Time to be strictly ON-TOPIC now from the next post.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

Back on topic-

Guys, does this game have fuel rod gun n rail gun?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

There are no fancy weapons in demo. Only standard arms.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> *Also, in real life, there won't be any nano suits.* Welcome to video gaming, the place where people will be in the pursuit of reality in most unrealistic way.



Here's a small quote from *crysis* wikipedia page:-



Crysis wikipedia said:


> Nomad is armed with various futuristic weapons and equipment,* most notably a "Nano Suit" which was inspired by a real-life military concept.*[8] In Crysis, the player fights both North Korean and extraterrestrial enemies in various environments on and around the island.



Read *THIS*.

So nano suit might be ( i say will be) a reality in future.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

^ Then, we should have this discussion when it is a reality.

Any one up for MP today?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Shoot yourself just one bullet and go to cover or just go to doctor lets see in how many minutes or seconds you are again ready to get another bullet in your torso.



Graphics can be done to make it look real, just like BF3. The gameplay WILL BE GAMEplay, it can't be real-lifeplay or somethin' like that. And, if you are one lucky SOB then, a Body Armor might save you from a frikkin' sniper shot! So much so for that.

I'm here talking about the sun-ray crap and y'all are talking about me telling BF3 is real-like (yeah the graphics are).

:/


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2011)

vickybat said:


> So nano suit might be ( i say will be) a reality in future.



lol...GRAW seems a bit realistic but Crysis, no way !


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ Then, we should have this discussion when it is a reality.



Offcourse we will buddy.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




Faun said:


> lol...GRAW seems a bit realistic but Crysis, no way !



Well its a military concept already.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 5, 2011)

how about prototype.... genetic mutation and all? just because you dont see it doesn't mean that it dont exist.... you cant see atoms they do exist


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

Played the MP demo, i must say was impressed. Its totally a new feeling for me because you'll have to use you suit skills in combination with your gunning skills and its a whole new level of toughness. The gfx is also well optimized. No shattering at all. I'm playing at Advanced @ 1080p with my C2Q 6600 + 5770 Hawk + 2 *1GB xms2.

Please someone fill the 1st post with user ids. Mine is : JojoTheDragon
Looking forward to play with fellow Digitians.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2011)

^I'd suggest you to buy GTX580 to play BF3 lol.


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2011)

jojothedragon said:


> No shattering at all. I'm playing at Advanced @ 1080p with my C2Q 6600 + 5770 Hawk + 2 *1GB xms2.


what is the exact frame rate?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^ I am getting more or less 30-34 fps at 1600x900 and advanced settings.

Gpu is overclocked @ 800mhz core and 1210 mhz memory.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

As, JojoTheDragon suggested, I updated the first post (by Vickybat) with member's multiplayer IDs. If I missed some one, please, buzz any MOD or vickybat.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 5, 2011)

The mp demo was released by crytek uk(formerly free radical) not crytek frankfurt(developer of singleplayer crysis2)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2011)

what does that mean?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> The mp demo was released by crytek uk(formerly free radical) not crytek frankfurt(developer of singleplayer crysis2)



They just worked on Multiplayer component. Frankfurt team developed the whole game, AFAIK. And, gamers don't care who developed the game, as long as the game is good.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> As, JojoTheDragon suggested, I updated the first post (by Vickybat) with member's multiplayer IDs. If I missed some one, please, buzz any MOD or vickybat.



Thanks Vamsi 

Btw i'm getting this weird server error. I joined a lobby and the game doesn't start. And the countdown freezes at 1 sec. Stupid server issue i think. 

@ico: will benchmark and post result as soon as i get to play the game again.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

Thats the issue with 0 ping servers. Don't join the servers with 0 ping.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Thats the issue with 0 ping servers. Don't join the servers with 0 ping.



Huh? All servers i see in the server browser are 0 ping.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 5, 2011)

The zero ping servers worked for me. After I enter the game, the ping appears around 300.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 5, 2011)

It will work even for me. But some 0 ping servers have this bug, where game won't start even after the game is full. Faced that problem in number of servers.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> The zero ping servers worked for me. After I enter the game, the ping appears around 300.



Worked for me as well 1st time I joined. I got around 357 ping. No wonder i got owned bad. 

High ping = low k/d ratio [this quantity is really inversely proportional, depending on pawning skills of-course. ]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 6, 2011)

Benched my sys on the mp demo
I am getting 23- min amd max 45 fps. And 34.5 fps avg.

BTW i reached lvl 7 and finally 0wning others.


----------



## varunb (Mar 6, 2011)

If you guys are using airtel/tata/mtnl, I suggest you go for singapore-based servers like Fragnetics.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ what abt ppl using bsnl?

anyway, found this tip on the internet, made the gameplay a little smoother for me 
add this " +i_mouse_smooth=0" into the target are in the properties of the shortcut.
eg : "X:\Program Files (x86)\Electronic Arts\Crytek\Crysis 2 Demo\bin32\Crysis2Launcher.exe" +i_mouse_smooth=0


----------



## varunb (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I don't know on which servers BSNL will give u low pings. Try pingtest.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2011)

German servers give me the least ping. When I join I get about 240-260 ping. When I join Indian servers (in BC2) it'll be 360. 

EDIT: Okay, some crazy sh*te happened. This Avira gave me a false-positive on CrySystem.dll and it effing removed that! And... err... IDK why, but I deleted the demo .exe after installing and ICA to download it again. So vamsi, remove my name from the first page.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 7, 2011)

Some tactics i found helpful in the MP

1)Always try to keep cloaked as long as possible. Manage your energy so that you still have about half the energy to use
2)When ever you find a foe and you are in cloaked mode, don't just go firing! You'll just lose all your energy and you might get killed instead of killing.
3)So, move in cloak, find a foe and when ready to engage switch to armor and kill that sucker.
4)Don't camp in clocked mode. You can't be seen i know, but your shadow can be seen. And you might even run outta energy before you even know it
5)So if you see an shadow near a wall and no person, question yourself later, just shoot.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2011)

6) If u want to go the badass way, get on armour, and nano vision (n) and fire away..that way, u wont even miss the ppl with cloak on. I got a lot of kills that way.
7)keep switching into nano vision and normal vision back and forth...really helps spotting out enemies.

feel free to add more


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

8) Always watch your 6. There are cloakers everywhere.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 7, 2011)

^^yeah..ur not the only one with nano suit in the game  ..lol


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 7, 2011)

I saw folkes killing me with the nano vision. Never knew how to use it though. Thanks cyborg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 7, 2011)

And... err.... what's with this 25 page sh*te? It's just 13 ainnit? Something from my side? Okay, use Scout for Skyline and own, that's all. Got 47/21 in C2 Beta. trololol


----------



## varunb (Mar 8, 2011)

Besides the nano-vision, I am sure none of you tries to skid past the enemy. The armor-enhance really slows me down & before I could try to skid, I get killed. Nevertheless, I was consistently getting the third rank in the entire game tonight.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2011)

Demo patch out now!...but no graphics customisation yet 


> Crysis 2 PC Demo Patch
> 
> The Crysis 2 Mutliplayer Demo Patch for PC is now live and will auto-patch when you launch the game! The Steam patch will also be rolling out shortly.
> 
> ...



source - *www.ea.com/crysis-2/blog/pc-demo-patch


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2011)

^And so I hope the DX11 patch will be out soon after the retail release.


----------



## reddead (Mar 8, 2011)

at what speeds do you get playable ping???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

Although they a bit interdependent, Speeds and Pigs are individual entities. 

Any thing above 256KBps speed and below 250ms pings will do.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> “Press Start to Begin” has been changed to “Press Enter to Begin” on the main menu
> 
> source - Crysis 2 PC Demo Patch



lolwut ? Crytek gone console centric, now consoling PC gamers


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

They must have over looked that "press start to begin" when porting.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2011)

Hope they don't do anything to mod tools. That's what keeping the PC players from boycotting this game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2011)

Us PC gamers didnt buy their crysis and warhead, so they got pissed of on us


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, most of Us pc gamers didn't had a chance to run it effectively. It is now, so ordered it.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




> Hope they don't do anything to mod tools. That's what keeping the PC players from boycotting this game.



May be some but not all.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Well, most of Us pc gamers didn't had a chance to run it effectively. It is now, so ordered it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Vice versa, mate. Some will buy if there's no mod tools, majority will not. You gotta check some forums.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder what the patch has done.
Performance of the game is improved, it runs quite smooth now.
But the weird thing is, all the servers I get are only 0 ping ones. 

Has anybody noticed any changes with their game after the patch?

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> Well, most of Us pc gamers didn't had a chance to run it effectively. It is now, so ordered it.




Yeah thats a good thing. No more 'will my system run crysis' BS.
gamer mode runs great, and still look close to 'high' on crysis 1.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

> Vice versa, mate. Some will buy if there's no mod tools, majority will not. You gotta check some forums.



really? Only few..a very few members buy games coz, they are moddable. Only a small amount of buyers come to forums. Among them, even smaller folks care for modding.  Its just for hardcore guys. No one cares about mods if they are just trying to have some fun. yes, they are important..upto certain amount they might affect sales as well. But, there won't be any staggering difference. If a user is enthusiastic enough in a game to get deep into modding.. he will sure buy the game no matter what  Albeit, moddability do counts for hollics


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Mod features don't affect much in the sales rate of the game. Most people don't have knowledge about modding games themselves, they just wanna have some fun with the game. But mods are refreshing sometimes.

---------- Post added 09-03-2011 at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was 08-03-2011 at 09:33 PM ----------

Got to level 10.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> really? Only few..a very few members buy games coz, they are moddable. Only a small amount of buyers come to forums. Among them, even smaller folks care for modding.  Its just for hardcore guys. No one cares about mods if they are just trying to have some fun. yes, they are important..upto certain amount they might affect sales as well. But, there won't be any staggering difference. If a user is enthusiastic enough in a game to get deep into modding.. he will sure buy the game no matter what  Albeit, moddability do counts for hollics



PC-ers I mean. Console beaches are like a toy, they do as you tell them to do. So, from console side there'll be good sales but not from the PC side, that's for sure.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

^^cool!..thats the limit for demo isnt it?

me in level 7.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]lTmar5ZtjSc[/youtube]

They say it is PS3 gameplay of Crysis 2. If it really is... Then.. Sorry Crytek for being harsh and impulsive. You guys made one of the photo realistic games on console to date. Times better than KZ3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 9, 2011)

^^Though its clear enough, still a little hard to judge the final look.
These guys(crytek) are insane. Its their first time going multiplatform, and yet they're making sure its awesome.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2011)

*OH MY LORD.* I didn't knew cryengine 3 has this potential. Man its way better than the demo released and the beta. Finally it can compete with BF3 and those triangle,square,circle,cross button pop-ups confirm it to be a ps3 version.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Awesome gfx! I knew crytek won't disappoint.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> [youtube]lTmar5ZtjSc[/youtube]
> 
> They say it is PS3 gameplay of Crysis 2. If it really is... Then.. Sorry Crytek for being harsh and impulsive. You guys made one of the photo realistic games on console to date. Times better than KZ3.



WTF !!!, everyone commenting on quality based on a cam capture of some dude playing on PS3 ?

Not saying that it wont be good on PS3, but this ?
Seriously WTF !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, even if it is a camera recorded video, the visuals are still clearly visible. If only there was a proper video, it could have been times better. Thats a real regret.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 10, 2011)

PS3 demo will be out on march 15..so that should clear things.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 10, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Well, even if it is a 'camera recorded' video,
> the visuals are still 'clearly visible'.



A 'cam capture' of screen and 'clearly visible' don't go together my friend. Btw i don't give a damn about how it looks on consoles , it should look good on a PC . 
I hope they release a texture pack like dragon age 2 + DX 11 patch on the day of release.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> A 'cam capture' of screen and 'clearly visible' don't go together my friend.



You should stop taking every word's meaning literally . I was calculating if it looks this good on cam record, it will look THIS good while playing. And that video had enough calirty to calculate 'this'

Its up to fans to resist. Many People shouted out loud at Bioware for low quality textures, forcing them to release an update. If fans manage to bring enough pressure on crytek. They might release ( If the textures in C2 retail release are Just OK)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 10, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> WTF !!!, everyone commenting on quality based on a cam capture of some dude playing on PS3 ?
> 
> Not saying that it wont be good on PS3, but this ?
> Seriously WTF !



This. Something has seriously gone wrong here........


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 12, 2011)

Heres a small tweak guide for the PC demo.
link - In-depth: Crysis 2 demo tweaking guide | PC Format

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------

New trailer out.
[youtube]Gc0cjDG85lY[/youtube]
Sandboxes FTW!!!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 12, 2011)

Darn! They've improved heavily, the graphics. I mean, the beta looks ugly compared to the demo. I wonder what the non console port looks like, i.e the retail version. I can't wait!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome trailer. Its just adds to the hype. 22 march it is.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah the trailer is well made, maximum speed !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2011)

Trailer has tones of killzone 2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 13, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Trailer has tones of killzone 2.



No.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 5 characters.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

Trailer does look good but not as good as Crysis 1 on full settings but still it looks promising.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ It will surpass crysis1.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't worry. This is just a trailer, i'm sure the final version running on our pcs' will look awesome.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 13, 2011)

yea... and you *WILL* spend another lakh or so upgrading your pc


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 13, 2011)

Is that a playstation fanboy I smell here???


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2011)

Well not lakh maybe about half of it.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2011)

well probably more than a lakh.... ( corruption deficit )  @cyborg i know a noob when i smell one .


----------



## webgenius (Mar 14, 2011)

BTW, Crysis 2 Nano edition is released. Not sure if any of you have noticed.



> While EA is preparing for the launch of Crysis 2 by this March 25th,  they plan to release something besides the regular copies of the game, the Nano Edition.
> 
> For the Crysis fanboys who are going to google about this, here is the list of contents available in this package
> 
> ...



Source: TechFanz


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2011)

What the heck Rs 7990. Thats a lot of money for a game.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 14, 2011)

lol talk about playstation 3 exclusive titles.... gran turismo 5 special collectors edition 10k , killzone 3 helghast edition 7.5k , call of duty mw 2 prestige edition 20k ... z

*@crysis 2 ps3 video reply ! *

even with the cam recorded video you can clearly tell out the difference between the current ps3 titles and crysis 2.... the shadows , the anti-aliasing and the lightning are too good to be true..... i went like wtf... really .... lets hope this is the way it turns out 

*@jojo and vamsi* .... it may matter for some games.... *for example counter strike* need i say more  ????


----------



## webgenius (Mar 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What the heck Rs 7990. Thats a lot of money for a game.



Exactly my opinion. It's too much for a game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2011)

^ Well. Its a collectors edition with several other goodies.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

"collectors edition" XD people sell their game collection for thousands of dollars abroad... the craze is here is not that much..... i remember i had a special edition just released gba sp back in 2005 and i went to germany for vacation and my cousin bro said he'll give me 450 euros  if i gave the game to him... a new one costed only 200 but it was out of production.... i made a wise decision that time 

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 AM ----------

Amazon.com: Game Boy Advance SP Classic NES Limited Edition: Video Games


----------



## gameranand (Mar 15, 2011)

Well Yeah there is not much craze for special editions here at all. Even I don't give a damn after all all I'll get are just some extra weapons or maps.



			
				NoasArcAngel said:
			
		

> i made a wise decision that time


You sold him your copy didn't you???


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 15, 2011)

it was a special edition console... so i sold him my copy    xD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 16, 2011)

*Crysis 2 reviews:*

Crysis 2 - Gamereactor UK - *9/10*

News: First Crysis 2 review - *9/10* in the new OXM - Official Xbox 360 Magazine 

Crysis 2 review - *8/10* in Official PlayStation Mag - ComputerAndVideoGames.com 

Hmm.... *AWESOME!!*

Just cannot wait!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 16, 2011)

I knew it was Hans zimmer!!



> EA and Crytek have teamed up with legendary composer Hans Zimmer, who created part of the dramatic score for the critically acclaimed first-person shooter Crysis 2, which has already earned Editor’s Choice awards and a 9/10 from both Official Xbox Magazine (UK) and PC Action (Germany). Recognized worldwide for his work on blockbuster films like “Inception” and “The Dark Knight”, Zimmer and his team featuring Lorne Balfe worked with the existing composers Borislav Slavov and Tilman Sillescu to create the intense and dramatic score for Crysis 2 which sets the tone for the game’s backdrop of a devastated New York City in 2023.



source - Legendary Composer Hans Zimmer Works on Crysis 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to hear that composer is Hans Zimmer. Now I can expect some awesome music from this game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you people gettin' any servers?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2011)

Join uSoL. These guys are the Crysis Warhead World Champion.
They are Indian and they are gonna rent servers for C2. But for members only. 

And i'm a member too.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Join uSoL. These guys are the Crysis Warhead World Champion.
> They are Indian and they are gonna rent servers for C2. But for members only.
> 
> And i'm a member too.



Linkz, plsz?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 17, 2011)

^ you will have to ask the recruitment officers first.
Ãœber Soldaten


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 17, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> ^ you will have to ask the recruitment officers first.
> Ãœber Soldaten



Danke.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 19, 2011)

Crysis 2 Music production part 2

MyCrysis - Dev Blog: Crysis 2 - The Music Production - Part II
........................

X360 gameplay footage
[youtube]kF67XFXq_ys[/youtube]

It looks better than I expected, unless you wanna pin point things.
Few things like the shadow and the reflection get updated a little slower than what it is forming from. Overall, looks great!


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 19, 2011)

Crytek is going full guns with the Nano edition....I mean 7990 is a lot of money...:0


----------



## gameranand (Mar 19, 2011)

Well gameplay does looks good. I hope that PC version will be better than this graphically as PC has more power.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok guys check the following:

1.*Crysis2 retail version VS killzone 3*

2. Retail version comparison OF CRYSIS 2 ( *PS3 VS XBOX360*).

Please post your opinion guys.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2011)

That VGArab is fail. Lens of Truth always brings out the truth. I like that site.

And, yeah, the demo was just a glimpse of awesome graphics this game holds. The consoles are looking like C2 PC demo! Wonder how the retail PC version with DX11 will look like. Crytek faced some heat recently that PS3 was uglier than X360. But I'm glad that what Crytek are saying is true. If all the words of Crytek are true, then PC will be better than real life. amaigaawd!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2011)

Just 9 hrs more guys. 
Crysis 2 - EA Games


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2011)

^After 9 hours you'll have your copy I guess. Since yours is digital it'll be instantaneous.

EDIT:

[YOUTUBE]JGy2F6fec3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2011)

Also got a free copy of Crysis 1 from EA for pre-ordering it. 
*img121.imageshack.us/img121/2568/16211034.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Also got a free copy of Crysis 1 from EA for pre-ordering it.
> *img121.imageshack.us/img121/2568/16211034.jpg



Is this offer still available ? How much is the pre order price ?
Rushing back to home if true


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2011)

No.  Pre-orders are over i think. 
Better luck next time


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2011)

Plethora of reviews are up. Awesome scores! Cannot wait!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2011)

Saw a few vids...game loooks great ...


----------



## tkin (Mar 23, 2011)

How much is Crysis 2? 999/-? I can't pay over 1k.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> How much is Crysis 2? 999/-? I can't pay over 1k.



Yeah, as all EA games are.


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> How much is Crysis 2? 999/-? I can't pay over 1k.



Flipkart has it for ~800.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Faun said:


> Is this offer still available ? How much is the pre order price ?
> Rushing back to home if true



Sorry for the wrong info. 
Pre-orders are still available at this moment. C2 will release on 24th in India EA Store. Garb it ASAP! You'll get a free copy of crysis 1.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2011)

Ermh.... I'm seeing some hate towards PC version of Crysis 2 abroad. Crytek should never have done console version. Money greed I guess.



Spoiler



They say motion blur's ef'd up, and as I said CryEngine 3's no match for CryEngine 2. No effin' destruction of trees! A blurry mess like KZ3 is all people are sayin'.


WTF Crytek?


----------



## ico (Mar 23, 2011)

It isn't groundbreaking like Crysis was.

Still looks better than most games out there imo.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> How much is Crysis 2? 999/-? I can't pay over 1k.



Rs.899/-



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ermh.... I'm seeing some hate towards PC version of Crysis 2 abroad. Crytek should never have done console version. Money greed I guess.



They developed the engine for the ancient hardware of 2005 (Xbox 360 and PS3). What can you expect? Even I wanted it to be a PC exclusive. Consoles really hamper the graphical development of modern games.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, i think that Cryis 2 went multiplatform because they wanted to give gamers of consoles the taste of the game. Plus, i would ensure a wider market and give a security against losses thanks to piracy. Therefore, this will ensure that we Crysis fans get C3.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

Is Crysis 2 officially released?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

In North America, yes. In India its 25th i think.


----------



## asingh (Mar 23, 2011)

No matter what all we all say.

End of the day it will be a drool fest once we hammer away with our keyboards.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

How much is EA charging the game for the retail version??
Coz flipkart is selling for 800 bucks..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

^EA is charging rs999 for the retail/online version.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 23, 2011)

It got even 9.5 graphically in some review.so, no prob in graphics,but reported to have crap AI...ruining all teste.
May have some magic patches for pc(who knows?)


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2011)

Check the following link. Its not that graphically great for PC users:-

How Crytek doomed Crysis 2's PC version - DasReviews

And definitely not the groundbreaking game we were waiting for. DX11 is a case in point. And it has already received a patch for the PC version in its very 1st day!!! Some of the issues fixed are related to its console roots!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
Really has the PC patch come for Dx10/11. Where..?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Really has the PC patch come for Dx10/11. Where..?



No, it's not DX11 patch, it's that "Start" to "Enter" patch with ping fixes. 

No, the AI is NOT crap, they're much better, users are saying. SDK will be released sometime in May-June, so modders will improve the graphics, the AI and others like they did with Crysis. Hell, they might even add some new weapons and sh*te.

EDIT: This countdown is better than North America's. 

*www.mycrysis.com/. The background's kickarse!


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> No, it's not DX11 patch, it's that "Start" to "Enter" patch with ping fixes.
> 
> No, the AI is NOT crap, they're much better, users are saying. SDK will be released sometime in May-June, so modders will improve the graphics, the AI and others like they did with Crysis. Hell, they might even add some new weapons and sh*te.
> 
> ...



AI may not be crap, but it has not improved over Crysis whereas graphics has gone downhill. In some scenarios, AI is plain dumb. For console owners the graphics may be OK who are running 5-year old hardware. For the PC owners, particularly those with a DX-11 card, this does not augur well. Moreover, what Crytek has promised earlier about development of PC version not being affected by console turns out to be hollow. How come a much-awaited game has to be patched 0-day for some silly issues? They should have taken a cue from what Codemasters did with Dirt2 and released the PC version a month or so later will all its glory, if there exists such a thing.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2011)

Check out the reviews for crysis 2:

*PC IGN*
*PS3 IGN*
*XBOX360 IGN*

*PC Gamespot*


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

@Skud
Nice link ..It really points out some big mistakes Crytek did for Crysis 2...
They should have stuck to only PC's for their games but who doesn't want more money..So they kicked quality for success...


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> @Skud
> Nice link ..It really points out some big mistakes Crytek did for Crysis 2...
> They should have stuck to only PC's for their games but who doesn't want more money..So they kicked quality for success...



Nothing wrong with making money, only problem is that they are making money at the expense of the very gamer base which have made what Crytek is today. Either they should not have talked about DX11 and all the bulls**t or release the PC version when it gets completed in totality. Paying for a lame console port is meaningless. No doubt, hardcore PC gamers are feeling cheated.

Some more links:- 
1. PC Gamers Nail List Of Crysis 2 Grievances To EA’s Door

2. I not play Crysis 2 until Directx 11 patch? - Guru3D.com Forums


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
Also because Crysis meant like a benchmark for us PC gamers...It provided a test to our hardware but Crytek threw it apart with all this new madness about consoles..
And imagine someone paying Rs.7990 for the nano edition....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

^ well the nano edition did get sold. 

Well, i would say, dx9 ain't that bad if the gameplay lives up to our expectations.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
Well yeah dx9 isn't that bad but i'm just saying that Crysis2 should have supported dx11 out of the box without patches according to the expectations of most of the gamers around the world...
but no worries i still think the game will totally rock..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Its not that they should have sticked with PC or anything else. They should have paid more attention on PC version because PC owners with damn good hardware were expecting better graphics and AI than crysis 1. If you want a example take Dirt 2. Graphics are damn good for PC and they released it 1 month after console release but they did the right thing with that game but for Crysis 2 Crytek did a mistake and didn't improvised but just concentrated on console. But I am not surprised because most game which goes under EA does the same thing.


----------



## Skud (Mar 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Its not that they should have sticked with PC or anything else. They should have paid more attention on PC version because PC owners with damn good hardware were expecting better graphics and AI than crysis 1. If you want a example take Dirt 2. Graphics are damn good for PC and they released it 1 month after console release but they did the right thing with that game but for Crysis 2 Crytek did a mistake and didn't improvised but just concentrated on console. But I am not surprised because most game which goes under EA does the same thing.



That's what I have said earlier. I think most PC users would have been happier have Crytek just take another couple of months to release Crysis 2 on PC and fine tune it in the meantime. If you compare to Crysis & Warhead, Crysis 2 is definitely a step backward as far as PC gaming is concerned. Gameplay is reported to be more linear as compared to the open world, sandbox style gameplay of the previous Crytek games. And I personally doubt any amount of patch is going to take care of all these shortcomings.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2011)

Guys what about your opinions on the reviews?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

Can't say anything on the reviews until i play the game first hand. 
Can't wait to start downloading tonight.

PS: don;t get me wrong. I bought from EA store.


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

The reviews are dumb and biased most of the time. Gaming likeness is really ones personal POV. Of course we will not get blasted like we did with Crysis 1 or even Far Cry...but it will be a good shooter to enjoy the summer with inside the house..!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

Review for such hyped games are biased many times and I thin that this is also in case of Crysis 2 because Crysis warhead and Crysis 1 got lower rating than this one and AFAIK they are better than this one. This game has certainly not lived upto its hype and reputation nevertheless it is a good shooter game. Why I am criticizing is because I expected much more from this game after playing the previous games and it didn't deliver me that this game was to set a milestone in terms of graphics and AI as Crysis and warhead did but sadly it didn't.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

tbh, Crysis' AI was dumb.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ Maybe because I played it on delta difficulty.


----------



## asingh (Mar 24, 2011)

^^
The AI should have been the best on Delta...!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

Harder the difficulty, better the AI. But now a days games have lost their difficulty touch.
Common thing this AI _locha_ is.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 24, 2011)

ico said:


> tbh, Crysis' AI was dumb.



I do respect your opinion, but that is one of dumbest statements i've ever heard.
Easy and medium are for kids regardless of what game it is, be a man! play it on hard and delta, trust me I've played the game on delta and you'll have to use the nano suit to the fullest, and thats the best part  . This is where a lot of people have understated crysis 1's uniqueness, theres the nano suit for u to use, not to go run and gun around. Try the game again, and play it the way you want play it, its a sandbox remember? 



JojoTheDragon said:


> But now a days games have lost their difficulty touch.



Especially the First person shooters, more simplified linearity, scripted NPC's, and those lame quick time events(hate those to the core!  )...and in the end, name it streamlining!

btw, I heard that there are five difficulty settings in crysis 2?..some 'post human warrior' difficulty!?



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ermh.... I'm seeing some hate towards PC version of Crysis 2 abroad. Crytek should never have done console version. Money greed I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relax..there was a way to remove the motion blur in the demo, and there will be a way to remove it in the full game  
Motion Blur is actually pretty annoying.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Also got a free copy of Crysis 1 from EA for pre-ordering it.
> *img121.imageshack.us/img121/2568/16211034.jpg



*jealous*


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Harder the difficulty, better the AI.



Or Harder the difficulty, more hit points required to bring down the foes ?
I
I


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 25, 2011)

has any one ordered from flipkart got their game............ am still waiting.........


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

They will not ship it before 25th -- start.

I play all my games on NORMAL. Proud of that...!

Am a lousy gamer.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 25, 2011)

okay, I thought of getting it by at least Sat evening...............


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> I play all my games on NORMAL. Proud of that...!
> 
> Am a lousy gamer.


I do too and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah AI has been toned down like a joke. Health regeneration a lot of ammo etc. These factors has made game very simple I remember when I use to play far cry I have to think twice before killing any guards if no one is watching me because I knew that once I shoot any one of them all will rush toward me. I used to curse Trijens because they they use 1 mag of my ammunition and now its not a problem.

Its nothing to be proud or ashamed its just that what do you want if you want challenge like hell then obviously you have to pump up difficulty otherwise its cool. I play Dirt 2 and Grid on basic difficulty because I know I am not good at realistic racing and at the same PC I play NFS MW on hard difficulty its just what you  want.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know what to say. The game runs exactly like Beta. No performance gain what so ever!


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I don't know what to say. The game runs exactly like Beta. No performance gain what so ever!



But is the broken stuff fixed. Graphics and all..?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

TBH, beta looks the same as this and performed the same. The only difference are, a changed EA intro, riddance of render details on the top right corner while on the game, fixed loading screen bug, audio and cinematic bugs. In a word.. yes, broken stuff has been fixed. Only broken stuff.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> But is the broken stuff fixed. Graphics and all..?



sorry but as far as i know there was nothing broken to be fixed.


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
What all Vamsi mentioned, was that not broken stuff...?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> What all Vamsi mentioned, was that not broken stuff...?



well by broken with what you are comparing it with.The multiplayer beta or the pre release beta.

sorry i only played the multiplayer one and found no such type of problem in it.

if you are comparing the pre release one then you are bound to get improvements.as pre releases almost always carries some bugs.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> has any one ordered from flipkart got their game............ am still waiting.........



i have ordered 3~4 games from flipkart (PS3) i got them in 4 days


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2011)

quan chi said:


> well by broken with what you are comparing it with.The multiplayer beta or the pre release beta.
> 
> sorry i only played the multiplayer one and found no such type of problem in it.
> 
> if you are comparing the pre release one then you are bound to get improvements.as pre releases almost always carries some bugs.



We were talking about leaked beta


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> But is the broken stuff fixed. Graphics and all..?


If you mean the leaked beta which ran like $hit in my ATI system(but surprisingly ran well in my friends 8800GT before it blew up), then I've heard they had been fixed, gonna have to get mine and try out.



vamsi_krishna said:


> We were talking about leaked beta


And since trying it out I'm very much scared, recently some newly released games are running like cr@p in my system, first black ops(before patch 4), then NFS HP(which, even after 3rd patch is stuttering like as if streaming and making it unplayable even at 800x600 ), also some insignificant stuttering in Bulletstorm(its playable but I'd rather not have this issue), so when I saw crysis 2(leaked beta) going that direction(stuttering as if streaming) it scared the hell out of me.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

*[inCrysis] Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Application*

Just found this on the Crysis forum and thought I'd bring light of it here. For those of you trying to configure the game to your preferences (as a result of Crytek's neglect for customization), here you go.

*inCrysis Thread*

IGN is also spreading the word.



> Were you hoping for more graphic tweaks in Crysis 2 than is offered by default? Well, user *Wasdie* over on the inCrysis forums decided to get around the system spec settings Crytek implemented.
> 
> In Crysis 2 at the moment you can set resolution, vertical sync and one of three System Spec settings (High, Very High and Extreme). *Wasdie*'s application launches an advanced settings window where you can tweak a range of specific settings from physics to particles to post-processing. I tried it out briefly and it does indeed function, though of course as with any user-made content, use at your own risk.



*IGN - Crysis 2*

As clarification, this application is not designed to make the graphics better than what they would be on extreme settings (which is what you would get if you maxed out everything in this application)--it is only intended to customize your preferences, should you need/want to.

*EDIT:* Version 1.3 released. Props to this guy for his persistent work (Crytek could use him).

*Download Link*


Spoiler



*Megaupload*


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[inCrysis] Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Application*
> 
> Just found this on the Crysis forum and thought I'd bring light of it here. For those of you trying to configure the game to your preferences (as a result of Crytek's neglect for customization), here you go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post, and its legal, as long as the tool does not circumvent the protection its legal, this is just a cfg editor, nice find.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Thanks for the post, and its legal, as long as the tool does not circumvent the protection its legal, this is just a cfg editor, nice find.



Post edited. ^_^


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

@tkin
NFS HP at 800*600???? Seriously. Man you got some serious **** in your PC because my PC is worse than yours and I play it on 1280*720 without issues.


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

quan chi said:


> well by broken with what you are comparing it with.The multiplayer beta or the pre release beta.
> 
> sorry i only played the multiplayer one and found no such type of problem in it.
> 
> if you are comparing the pre release one then you are bound to get improvements.as pre releases almost always carries some bugs.



Sorry did not realize you were referring to the demo MP version.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 25, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I do too and there's nothing wrong with that.


Well then you cant blame that the AI is dumb. Although for most games difficulty has more to do with damage then AI.


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @tkin
> NFS HP at 800*600???? Seriously. Man you got some serious **** in your PC because my PC is worse than yours and I play it on 1280*720 without issues.


There is something going on here, some users are getting this issue with NFSHP, fps is fine(60) but sometimes specially when going over 300KPH it stutters as if the game trying to load texture, may be some app is causing issue with it, I can't figure it out, maybe also due to my ati card(runs fine on my friends 8800GT), I can play Crysis maxed out for gods sake.

Also the game consumes only 600-700mb memory in my pc, in my friends Q6600+8800GT config it consumes 900mb+, maybe because he is using 64bit???


----------



## quan chi (Mar 25, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Hanging, since 2004.



you are a superhuman no human being can hang for such a long time.or are you hanging by wearing a nanosuit.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Well then you cant blame that the AI is dumb. Although for most games difficulty has more to do with damage then AI.


When did I ever complain about the AI being dumb? 

Raising the difficulty bar doesn't always translate the AI growing a brain of their own. In Ninja Gaiden II, it spawns a large number of enemies and you'll have to rely on your parry and counter-attacks to face off against them. So they are essentially the same set of enemies  with same move sets. The only difference being, you're outnumbered. In Shank, the more you raise your difficulty level, it clearly states what the consequence would be. On the highest difficulty, you'll have no checkpoints to spawn and if you die, you start all over again. Cool eh?


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @tkin
> NFS HP at 800*600???? Seriously. Man you got some serious **** in your PC because my PC is worse than yours and I play it on 1280*720 without issues.


Update: Completely fixed my NFS HP stuttering issue by upgrading avast, previous was 5.0, and I never updated the program, newer version is 6.0 and stuttering is almost gone, now its totally playable.



Ethan_Hunt said:


> When did I ever complain about the AI being dumb?
> 
> Raising the difficulty bar doesn't always translate the AI growing a brain of their own. In Ninja Gaiden II, it spawns a large number of enemies and you'll have to rely on your parry and counter-attacks to face off against them. So they are essentially the same set of enemies  with same move sets. The only difference being, you're outnumbered. In Shank, the more you raise your difficulty level, it clearly states what the consequence would be. On the highest difficulty, you'll have no checkpoints to spawn and if you die, you start all over again. Cool eh?


FEAR and Crysis had a good ai, which was actually showing some intelligence, most new games have $hit ai.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 25, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> When did I ever complain about the AI being dumb?



Not you re.. you quoted something that was chained to discussion regarding AI. Check the previous page.
And yeah, games usually don't dumb the AI on easy difficulty. 



> Although for most games difficulty has more to do with damage then AI.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> I do respect your opinion, but that is one of dumbest statements i've ever heard.
> Easy and medium are for kids regardless of what game it is, be a man! play it on hard and delta, trust me I've played the game on delta and you'll have to use the nano suit to the fullest, and thats the best part  . This is where a lot of people have understated crysis 1's uniqueness, theres the nano suit for u to use, not to go run and gun around. Try the game again, and play it the way you want play it, its a sandbox remember?


Being used to online games and playing against human players, I always find AI in single-player FPS games dumb.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> Being used to online games and playing against human players, I always find AI in single-player FPS games dumb.


Well you can't compare AI with human players can you??? If you ask someone who usually play offline then your opinion might change because AI really challenge player on Delta difficulty in Crysis.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well you can't compare AI with human players can you??? If you ask someone who usually play offline then your opinion might change because AI really challenge player on Delta difficulty in Crysis.


F.E.A.R for me had the best AI. Really played like human players.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 25, 2011)

ai and difficulty are two different things in many way.
In difficulty delta, u die in lesser shots,ur suit regenerate slowly , ur aim pointer is no more on screen..extra extra...ai is coding of virtual elements, their response, detection level, promptness...etcetc...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah they use to work like a team and shoot you from the place where you least expected.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 25, 2011)

ico said:


> F.E.A.R for me had the best AI. Really played like human players.



yea. Man it was awesome, u may don't believe me, dead space 2,crysis1 was a lot less enjnyable to me than fear 1...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Being used to online games and playing against human players, I always find AI in single-player FPS games dumb.



Same here. After you get used to beating humans, AI is just pathetic in games.


----------



## asingh (Mar 25, 2011)

Far Cry had bad a$$ AI.


----------



## Faun (Mar 26, 2011)

Package shipped from Flipkart 

I will be playing first Crysis game this time.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2011)

Well, darn exams. I gotta pick it up "up close and personal"-like, I guess.


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

Faun said:


> Package shipped from Flipkart
> 
> I will be playing first Crysis game this time.



You received the disc..?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2011)

Crysis 2 = EPIC! Rite?

The users of Metacritic just spammed Crysis 2's page with 0-6 rating, lolz. It's actually 8.5-10, srsly.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2011)

My graphics card went bad, so I picked up the Xbox 360 version and it looks amazing. There isn't any huge difference between the PC and the console version and it's way more fun on the Xbox 360. Doesn't quite look as stunning as the first Crysis, but improves a lot on gameplay.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok, played the game for 1 hr @ veteran difficulty. Guys having GPU 5770 or greater can play this game @ Extreme settings. I did it and got 24-29 FPS constant with Resolution 1920x 1080. Th gfx is really well optimized and awesome. I'm sure dx11 patch will look even more awesome.The game play is good as well. You will need to use your tactics to kill the enemy. Run and Gun don't work here. And the AI is really good. My game is patched to v1.1 BTW. 
Yet to try out the Mp part.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> You received the disc..?



I got mine...........damn however my i7 system's optical drive went for RMA 3 weeks back yet no response .............. they say when the stock arrives would let me know................


----------



## tkin (Mar 26, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Ok, played the game for 1 hr @ veteran difficulty. Guys having GPU 5770 or greater can play this game @ Extreme settings. I did it and got 24-29 FPS constant with Resolution 1920x 1080. Th gfx is really well optimized and awesome. I'm sure dx11 patch will look even more awesome.The game play is good as well. You will need to use your tactics to kill the enemy. Run and Gun don't work here. And the AI is really good. My game is patched to v1.1 BTW.
> Yet to try out the Mp part.


Back to the stone ages with graphics, I hate the explosions, crysis had better explosions(which GTA4 copied), the new explosion looks bad, also in some places graphics look like COD6/BFBC2, they made it good with lighting like Mass Effect 2.



azaad_shri75 said:


> I got mine...........damn however my i7 system's optical drive went for RMA 3 weeks back yet no response .............. they say when the stock arrives would let me know................


Go to your friends house and make an ISO from the disc and install, and I'm assuming it has an option for online authentication like other ea games??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Its not 'save anywhere' now. Its save no where. And, I have to admitt, its quite a pin in the ass. Why the hell did they remove quick save!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2011)

then we need to be extra vigilant .............


----------



## tkin (Mar 26, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Its not 'save anywhere' now. Its save no where. And, I have to admitt, its quite a pin in the ass. Why the hell did they remove quick save!


Console funda, pc owners eat your heart out.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

But this is ridiculous they should have given quick save option as they did in Crysis.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Let alone quick save. Even 'Save' option is gone for good.


----------



## asingh (Mar 26, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> I got mine...........damn however my i7 system's optical drive went for RMA 3 weeks back yet no response .............. they say when the stock arrives would let me know................



This is known as bad luck going bad. DL an ISO from the net, and use your legitimate key...!



vamsi_krishna said:


> Its not 'save anywhere' now. Its save no where. And, I have to admitt, its quite a pin in the ass. Why the hell did they remove quick save!



Every day I hear something new about this release which gets me more sad. No now quick save. Yesterday Ethan mentioned about hardly abilities to change graphic properties -- AA/AF, Textures, Particles. 

Totally consolized.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

@ Vamsi_krishna
So where do we save??? At some specific points just like in Dead Space and 2.


----------



## tkin (Mar 26, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ Vamsi_krishna
> So where do we save??? At some specific points just like in Dead Space and 2.


I guess autosave maybe?? Like batman aa. You can replay a level if you want like assassins creed brotherhood.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes. Autosave and checkpoints system. And, I am starting to hate it. Although they are placed well, Why taking off a feature that is very widely used!!?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Crap I hate this feature. This is the reason why I don't play Dead Space and 2 at that enthusiasm but well completed both of em.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2011)

This checkpoint system is a giant pain in the ass. You die just before one checkpoint and you're tossed 20 minutes back into the game. It's really frustrating.


----------



## tkin (Mar 26, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Yes. Autosave and checkpoints system. And, I am starting to hate it. Although they are placed well, Why taking off a feature that is very widely used!!?


Welcome to the world of console gaming, enjoy your stay.



SunnyChahal said:


> This checkpoint system is a giant pain in the ass. You die just before one checkpoint and you're tossed 20 minutes back into the game. It's really frustrating.


Is the game that tough?? Recently I've seen a lot of games barely providing a challenge even in hardest mode, I miss far cry.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2011)

tkin said:


> Is the game that tough?? Recently I've seen a lot of games barely providing a challenge even in hardest mode, I miss far cry.



It's not tough at all, but unlike most modern shooters, it requires tactics and strategies rather than mindless shooting. You need to fully utilize the nanosuit. 

As for dying, that happens occasionally but it's frustrating when you have to play the same thing all over again. I'm playing on the Xbox 360 and you know how shooters and controllers go together, right?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Its not the AI or something. Its the damage.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

use these mods to boost fps

inCrysis - Crysis Forums / Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application
Use this launched, set MSAA to 0 and fire up EDGE AA, same image quality but better frame rate.

With this:

*www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=67681

Boosts fps from 40 to 50


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 26, 2011)

Got a mail from nextworld that my copy has been dispatched. 
Should receive it tomorrow or a day after may be.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 26, 2011)

inCrysis - Crysis Forums / Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just copied my disc to external hdd and installed the game...........it needs online activation(known fact)............

every thing worked fine on full hd........it updated to version 1.1......


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> use these mods to boost fps
> 
> inCrysis - Crysis Forums / Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application
> Use this launched, set MSAA to 0 and fire up EDGE AA, same image quality but better frame rate.
> ...


Really?? You tried yourself or not??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2011)

A message to NVIDIAGeek: Be prepared to receive multiple orgasms, as this game will deliver you with exactly what you have been waiting for. I'm more than half-way through the game now and loved every inch of it. 

If it wasn't for my sucky-a*s MTNL line crapping out yesterday, I would have posted this message sooner.


----------



## sameer.pur (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate that motion-blur. Thankfully that graphics options customization App (CFG file Editor) saved the day. Thanks to whoever developed that. 
Currently in 8th Mission out of 19.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't darn play this, I'm currently saving to buy a gaming headset,, maybe I'll pick it up from my friend 2nd hand.

PS: I played the leaked beta and it had LOL stamped all over it, the AI was just so good(sarcasm)



Ethan_Hunt said:


> A message to NVIDIAGeek: Be prepared to receive multiple orgasms, as this game will deliver you with exactly what you have been waiting for. I'm more than half-way through the game now and loved every inch of it.
> 
> If it wasn't for my sucky-a*s MTNL line crapping out yesterday, I would have posted this message sooner.


He already went and bought a 6850 OC, looks like he's gearing up for those orgasms 

PS: BSNL line craps out almost every 2 days or so, is this their way of bandwidth shaping? Disconnect user to save bandwidth?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

Any one playing this game with controller?


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Any one playing this game with controller?


Console Users? I doubt any pc gamer will use a controller for a FPS.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> Console Users? I doubt any pc gamer will use a controller for a FPS.


_*hides in the bushes and raises hand*_


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> _*hides in the bushes and raises hand*_


 You use a controller for FPS games in pc? Doesn't it affect your aiming? 
Just asking, I have used the XBOX controller before and for shooters it ended up becoming too hard, I play with extremely high mouse sensitivity(3000DPI) and I don't get the same kind of feedback from the controller. 
To each his own I guess.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2011)

I think the x360 controller has aim-assist by default with C2.
Why play with that thingy unless you are afraid to die again and again.



gameranand said:


> Really?? You tried yourself or not??



Yes, it does boost FPS.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm playing with controller as well. With Aim assist turned off. Keyboard and Mouse require a alert pose in which I can't play for long. With controller.. I can lay back and play . Also, With keyboard and mouse I have to be  2 feet close to my 32" tv. With controller.. I can move a bit back


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, the ol' gal got its own perks. 
Enjoy mate. 

BTW pings are really mess up. Minimum ping for me is 297ms


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> You use a controller for FPS games in pc? Doesn't it affect your aiming?
> Just asking, I have used the XBOX controller before and for shooters it ended up becoming too hard, I play with extremely high mouse sensitivity(3000DPI) and I don't get the same kind of feedback from the controller.
> To each his own I guess.


I practically use the controller for every game that comes out on PC. As for aiming, well I've got used to it. Played tons of shooters on the consoles, so now I'm pretty much accustomed to the idea of using a controller for FPS/TPS games. I know it's not the optimal choice, but I guess it's more of a comfort choice, which I have got adapted to. The quick turns for aiming are definitely missed with mouse and keyboard, but the experience of enjoying a game, isn't hampered in any way.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

Well I tried to play Vegas 2 using my XBOX controller and I died many times without even killing about 10 foes so didn't tried any other FPS or TPS with controllers. I use it strictly for arcade type and racing games.


----------



## varunb (Mar 27, 2011)

We indians are always at the receiving end in terms of multiplayer gaming. There is no Indian server. The only decent server I found out was Fragnetics but that too is full with SG gamers most of the time.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

varunb said:


> We indians are always at the receiving end in terms of multiplayer gaming. There is no Indian server. The only decent server I found out was Fragnetics but that too is full with SG gamers most of the time.


Host your own server and play with friends in the city(COD4, GRiD, COD5), I get 30-40ms ping(when my conn isn't crapping out) and its very much playable.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

@jojothedragon
Which file have to be tweaked because in that link there are only coding and nothing about filename or something.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I practically use the controller for every game that comes out on PC. As for aiming, well I've got used to it. Played tons of shooters on the consoles, so now I'm pretty much accustomed to the idea of using a controller for FPS/TPS games. I know it's not the optimal choice, but I guess it's more of a comfort choice, which I have got adapted to. The quick turns for aiming are definitely missed with mouse and keyboard, but the experience of enjoying a game, isn't hampered in any way.


Practice makes perfect I guess, planning to buy a console when I get a job(apparently its easy to gets parents to buy 1 lac pc but not 20k X360 as its for gaming ONLY, if they knew what i do with my pc.....), maybe will get used to the controller then.

PS: Can you achieve the same accuracy with the controller as with a mouse?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> PS: Can you achieve the same accuracy with the controller as with a mouse?


No. I have many friends who play on consoles and when I ask them that they always say that we can't achieve that accuracy but good enough to kill everyone and not get killed but the accuracy which can be achieved by mouse can't be achieved by controller IMO.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @jojothedragon
> Which file have to be tweaked because in that link there are only coding and nothing about filename or something.


Thats a CFG(config file) tweak, you need to create a file called autoexec.cfg and paste it in game folder(open notepad, paste that text, save as autoexec,cfg and as all files), or you can directly edit the system.cfg file. The autoexec is temporary solution and works best, when loading, crysis2 gives priority to autoexec file and loads the variables from there before moving to the system.cfg file.

HOW TO: Fix FOV, Tweak Graphics, and use an Auto-Exec - Crysis 2 Message Board for PC - GameFAQs

More links:
crysis 2 autoexec - Google Search

This tweak was used widely to mod(change lod etc) crysis and crysis wh without altering textures.



gameranand said:


> No. I have many friends who play on consoles and when I ask them that they always say that we can't achieve that accuracy but good enough to kill everyone and not get killed but the accuracy which can be achieved by mouse can't be achieved by controller IMO.


Exactly, like sniping in COD4, without my mouse it would have been a bloody mess(on me).


----------



## varunb (Mar 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> Host your own server and play with friends in the city(COD4, GRiD, COD5), I get 30-40ms ping(when my conn isn't crapping out) and its very much playable.



Thanks for your suggestions but: 

1. The games you suggested are barely played. GRID is not my type of game. Infact most of my friends are playing countertsrike or l4d2. I do like l4d2 but its never easy to have 8 players available.

2. You forget that hosting is an issue because of very low upload speeds.
3. We don't have dedicated Indian servers showing up when the game releases like the way happens in SG & other countries. The servers show up after 3-4 months.

I dont know when this problem gets solved so that you, I & others can enjoy gaming properly.


----------



## tkin (Mar 27, 2011)

varunb said:


> Thanks for your suggestions but:
> 
> 1. The games you suggested are barely played. GRID is not my type of game. Infact most of my friends are playing countertsrike or l4d2. I do like l4d2 but its never easy to have 8 players available.
> 
> ...


I agree mostly but for Games like COD4/5/GriD/Borderlands/Gears of War my measly 256kbps upload is good enough, we played upto 4 players on each and faced no issues, but yes mp gaming is a problem here, with lack of local players and dedicated servers, in fact one of the reasons I want to move abroad is to play mp games  (apart from buying pc peripherals and cars at dirt cheap prices, chevy camaro 2011SS is just 20k$/9 lacs in US)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ I played GRID online without an issue. I mean it was like I am playing it offline no shutters or framedrops whatsoever. It was really nice experience.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 27, 2011)

*[PCG]Crysis 2 Update: DX11 update with enhanced graphics menu should come tomorrow*



> How admits now over a German Internet site became, a DirectX is to appear 11-updates for Crysis 2 tomorrow. The DX11-Patch brings to all appearances an extended diagram menu for the PC version of the new Crytek Shooters with itself...



*Source (Translated)*


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> A message to NVIDIAGeek: Be prepared to receive multiple orgasms, as this game will deliver you with exactly what you have been waiting for. I'm more than half-way through the game now and loved every inch of it.
> 
> If it wasn't for my sucky-a*s MTNL line crapping out yesterday, I would have posted this message sooner.



Dayum! I thought "orgasm" was not-a-good-word-here-like word, now I know it isn't. I woulda posted messages with that word a few times.  

Now here, 



Spoiler



Me get orgasms when I see my avatar and not vamsi's. Course it ain't no "THAT KINDA OMG!" shyte. 


Err..... maybe not vamsi's but.....



tkin said:


> He already went and bought a 6850 OC, looks like he's gearing up for those orgasms



Aww, man. I wish I had, but for 1440x900, it's younger brah HD5850's good enough.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> He already went and bought a 6850 OC, looks like he's gearing up for those orgasms
> 
> PS: BSNL line craps out almost every 2 days or so, is this their way of bandwidth shaping? Disconnect user to save bandwidth?



From 5850 to 6850.Lol lol  Why does he go backwards.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

The ending of crysis2 is very very confusing. Guys please explain when you complete the game. No spoilers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2011)

god dammit, positive reviews everywhere and i still didnt get my pre order...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 28, 2011)

vickybat said:


> The ending of crysis2 is very very confusing. Guys please explain when you complete the game. No spoilers.


What part are you confused about? The whole ending?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Yup the whole ending. Have you finished the game?

Got a bit confused in the last part.


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Dayum! I thought "orgasm" was not-a-good-word-here-like word, now I know it isn't. I woulda posted messages with that word a few times.
> 
> Now here,
> 
> ...


And 5850 happens to be more faster, I swear ATI cards are strange, ACB gives me more fps if I play at 8xAA rather than 2xAA, I think pushing AA makes the game more GPU dependent hence the better FPS.


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

Waiting to hear nVidiaGeek's review...!


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes(didn't try it, but read comments in some ahem sites), sad for original owners.

PS: PirateZ RuleZ


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Well as per comments from other sites this is actually true and quite hurting for users who have bought the game.


----------



## Skud (Mar 28, 2011)

OK, Finally DX11 patch may be out tomorrow along with the ability to tweak Graphics Settings. Check the following link:-

*Crysis 2 DirectX 11 and Advanced graphics setting patch coming in tomorrow!*

Some reasons to cheer...


----------



## varunb (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah earlier I thought that it was a joke about DX11 patch cos Crytek didn't confirm the news themselves but just read another news where Crytek has finally confirmed this.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

Well thats good. I think I did a good thing by not playing this game yet. Will play it now who knows maybe there are considerable graphics enhancements.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2011)

varunb said:


> Yeah earlier I thought that it was a joke about DX11 patch cos Crytek didn't confirm the news themselves but just read another news where Crytek has finally confirmed this.



That tomorrow was actually supposed to be today, meaning the news came out yesterday.
Still no OFFICIAL confirmation from crytek.

anyway, heres some new about the patch for 'pirates playing crysis 2 mp'
*www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=189434#p189434


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 28, 2011)

> We’ve been working hard to resolve as many of the post-launch issues as possible including some improvements to our game security. These updates will be made available via automatic-download later this week.


Yay!


----------



## varunb (Mar 28, 2011)

So kid is rejoicing...enjoy. Lets see when their directx 11 patch releases.


----------



## asingh (Mar 28, 2011)

Started playing the game today. Is quite PITA with Xfire waiting for the fix. Bloom flickers like crazy, even with it turned off.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Ya. amd cards are having issues with the retail version especially the dual and multi gpu's.

Haven't checked the retail version yet as my rams have gone kaput. Given for rma.

Transcend rma s***ks big time.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

my card is farting dust with this game.Or may be its my CPU. Either way.... not a smooth ride at hardcore settings.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2011)

Ran into a couple of issues yesterday but it's all sorted out and I'm having a total blast with the game now. Just completed the level 'Dead Man Walking'.


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2011)

What frames are you guys getting.

Extreme, 1080pi, ~38-40 FPS.

Though the game play is smooth. Both my cards are getting maxed out ~98% and the CPU usage for 4x cores is roughly 58% -- average. Never crosses 65% for any core.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2011)

tkin said:


> Yes(didn't try it, but read comments in some ahem sites), sad for original owners.
> 
> PS: PirateZ RuleZ



Ermh..... what? The ending'?!

EDIT: Nevah mind. It's the pirates joining leets, eh? lawlz


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> PS: PirateZ RuleZ




I dont think the pirated version can be used to play multiplayer unless Hamachi.....


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2011)

Some darko screenies...!

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Crysis22011-03-2913-32-02-59.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Crysis22011-03-2913-31-29-98.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Crysis22011-03-2913-31-10-64.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Crysis22011-03-2913-30-59-58.jpg

*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Crysis22011-03-2913-29-29-47.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont think the pirated version can be used to play multiplayer unless Hamachi.....



Nah, theres no key check.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you all for telling us how to run the multiplayer with a pirated copy of C2. Thanks guys. You guys are the real saviours. I never realized that Think Digit Forum had section where you can discuss pirated games and how to successfully run them. Thanks guys. You are the real heroes. 
Mods please encourage these fellow pirates. Thanks.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Thank you all for telling us how to run the multiplayer with a pirated copy of C2. Thanks guys. You guys are the real saviours. I never realized that Think Digit Forum had section where you can discuss pirated games and how to successfully run them. Thanks guys. You are the real heroes.
> Mods please encourage these fellow pirates. Thanks.



*content.icynemo.us/ego/first-i-lold-heavy.jpg

Chiiilll WINSTAN!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I never realized that Think Digit Forum had section where you can discuss pirated games and how to successfully run them.



Well, now you do. 

And, saviors*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Thank you all for telling us how to run the multiplayer with a pirated copy of C2. Thanks guys. You guys are the real saviours. I never realized that Think Digit Forum had section where you can discuss pirated games and how to successfully run them. Thanks guys. You are the real heroes.
> Mods please encourage these fellow pirates. Thanks.



Telling that the game's security has been breached is not equal to they participating in it. Don't always assume the worst case. If you have problems against some user or post, report them/those, instead of flaming or showing sarcasm.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got my c2 copy this morning, but unfortunately the dvd drive has gone kaput! 
Gotta get a new one tomorrow, will post the screenies


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

^ Mee too. But.. I am already halfway through the game.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Got my c2 copy this morning, but unfortunately the dvd drive has gone kaput!
> Gotta get a new one tomorrow, will post the screenies



cm extreme 600 might be the culprit.


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2011)

To reiterate what Vamsi has said. If any one finds a post against the forum mission/philosophy please use the report button. 

Our team looks at the reported posts as a group --- and takes a decision.

Thanks.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

*@jojo*

I'm someone who doesn't like piracy but that doesn't mean I'm an anti-piracy Nazi. You're behaving like one.  Forgotten about "Gentleman's guide to post in this section" ??? No one has acknowledged using a pirated copy. It was nothing more than a general good-faith discussion. Time to calm down.  thanks.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 29, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Telling that the game's security has been breached is not equal to they participating in it. Don't always assume the worst case. If you have problems against some user or post, report them/those, instead of flaming or showing sarcasm.





asingh said:


> To reiterate what Vamsi has said. If any one finds a post against the forum mission/philosophy please use the report button.
> 
> Our team looks at the reported posts as a group --- and takes a decision.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok, i understand. 

BTW, anyone gonna play the mp tonight?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2011)

The thing I hate about the game is that it doesn't pick up where Crysis left off. I mean, what the hell happened to Nomad, Psycho and Helena Rosenthal? What exactly happened to Prophet on the island? 

We are just thrown into New York City with a guy who gets the nanosuit but has no clue to what's happening around him. Literally, the SoB is clueless. On the top of that, the player doesn't speak unlike the first two games which is kind of a let down. You go through half the game with that Nathan Gould guy under the impression that you're Prophet. That's just moronic on the story writer's part.

I couldn't play on PC due to technical issues but I'm playing it on Xbox 360 and the graphics are just OK. Consolisation of Crysis killed the real fun. The PC port lacks the customization options that the first two games had. They also took away the quicksave option.

Gameplay is fine but nanosuit has been overpowered in this game. Stealth lasts way too long. Other than that, creativity has been dumbed down with the nanosuit. Another thing I noticed is that headshots don't make any impact most of the time. You empty a whole freaking round into those Ceph aliens' faces and there they are, standing as if they were in line to get an iPad. Slightly disappointed here as well.

Overall, this game is to Crysis what Farcry 2 was to Farcry. A disappointment. It's a great standalone game but it doesn't do justice to Crysis series.


----------



## Skud (Mar 29, 2011)

While on the issue of cheat/cracks here's something to ponder over:-

*Crytek does not care about Crysis 2 cheaters/hackers - GamingBolt.com: Video Game News, Reviews, Previews and Blog*

And now that Crytek has confirmed no DX11 patch is upcoming in near future, some more rumors on that:-

*Did Nvidia Pay Crytek To Delay DirectX 11 Support For Crysis 2? | Gamemunition*


----------



## asingh (Mar 29, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> The thing I hate about the game is that it doesn't pick up where Crysis left off. I mean, what the hell happened to Nomad, Psycho and Helena Rosenthal? What exactly happened to Prophet on the island?
> 
> We are just thrown into New York City with a guy who gets the nanosuit but has no clue to what's happening around him. Literally, the SoB is clueless. On the top of that, the player doesn't speak unlike the first two games which is kind of a let down. You go through half the game with that Nathan Gould guy under the impression that you're Prophet. That's just moronic on the story writer's part.
> 
> ...



Quite good points Sunny. I played it most of today (did not go to office -- do not ask why). Seriously am not too interested to fire up the game again, it seems a re-hash of successful games, and themes+genres.

1. Before the apocalypse starts we see a scene of New Yorkers walking on the side walks (crowded), kids playing on swings in green parks. Remember: Beginning of T2.
2. Point Man enters the subway. Broken rooms, scattered building, noises around the corner. Typical vanilla F.E.A.R.
3. Point man drowns and is drowsy. Hollow+echo voice. COD:Black OPs.
4. The way the soldiers speak amongst themselves is typical COD stuff.

The AI is super duper dumb. At times you see the high rise snipers running circles where they are standing. WTF. Gaming in 2011. Heck remember F.E.A.R. where the ATC guards would topple over tables to create defensive mechanisms. The suit is way too powerful. It recharges quicker than I can blink 4x times. 

I think the outstanding feature of this release is, the audio. Damn.........! It really has a punch, and is in-line with what is happening in the game. Truly inspiring, and motivational. Has excellent bass and rhythm. 

Probably once I finish this game, will keep it just for benchmark purposes.

Last but not the least, the buggy release. Totally broken. Howling -- patches. Fail of a legacy.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

+1 for AI dumbness. They are moronic idiots. They are so moronic that.. I want to throw my gun away.. run to them.. and sucker punch their balls.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2011)

@asingh Yes, I do agree it's a combination of various other successful titles but it's fun enough for you to complete the game. As for music, it's top notch and really well done. I'm kind of addicted to the OST.  

However, the game is a technical disaster. There are some severe bugs on the console version of the game as well. Like for a instance, in the Lab Rat level on the Xbox 360, if you die in the helicopter fight and reload, the game freezes. It just wouldn't load. I had to play that entire mission thrice. Wonder why developers don't iron out the bugs before releasing games. They should at least make sure that the console versions are bug-free.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2011)

Goddarn! 'a ain't ba'innis zhyt.

As I said long back, no Nomad = bad. *NOMAD FOREVAH!*


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2011)

Mind saying that again?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Yup the whole ending. Have you finished the game?
> 
> Got a bit confused in the last part.


Apologies for the delayed reply, but with work and other pressing issues at hand, I was unable to post a reply for your query. Any-hoo, let me try and take a shot at the ending. As always, I'm trying to piece together information from various places. 



Spoiler



At the end of the final chapter 'A walk in the park', we see Alcatraz entering the spire and his suit slowly starting to ignite as he crawls towards the center. What's different in the suit this time? Well the Tunguska Iteration upgrade that Hargreave had asked us to inject, allows the suit to now  reverse the spire's bio-weapon program and thereby triggering it to wipe out the entire Ceph battalion, instead of infecting the Human population. 

Post this event, we switch into a brief memory sequence, where we see Prophet explaining certain aspects. He states that his (Prophets) body was infected with Ceph's virus. He says "The Cephs got to me man" and from the intro flash-back (Prophet shooting himself), it was pretty clear, that the virus was spreading within him. So he gave the suit to Alcatraz when he found him, almost dead, and communicate with him through it, as his memories/DNA were already embedded in it. He wanted Alcatraz to carry on the mission and FINISH it, like it was intended to, in the first place.

He then reveals that the Cephs have been in different places on Earth for a very long time and they were not restricted to just Lingshan (Crysis) or Manhattan (Crysis 2). So this war was far from over, it was just the beginning. Remember how Prophet says "You and me, marine, we don't get to die just yet. We gotta go back"? That's a cue that both of them need to get back on the mission. 

After this, the suit reboots and you hear an AI voice saying "Assimilation complete". Then we see Karl Rasch broadcasting to Alcatraz's suit and adjusting the feed. He introduces himself and asks to identify who's inside the suit. You see Alcatraz rising up and a voice saying "They call me Prophet". This means that it's Alcatraz's body, assimilated with Prophet's memories and DNA. They are both one now, metaphorically speaking. Alcatraz was already a dead man walking, it was the suit which kept him alive, despite his internal injuries. This final process kept his body alive and fused Prophet's DNA, which were lying in the deeps layers of the suit.



This is the best explanation I could come up with. We could certainly get more opinions once we have more people competing the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2011)

vickybat said:


> cm extreme 600 might be the culprit.



May be, not sure about that.
The dvd drive im using is around 5 years old, and it stopped working a year ago 



asingh said:


> Quite good points Sunny. I played it most of today (did not go to office -- do not ask why). Seriously am not too interested to fire up the game again, it seems a re-hash of successful games, and themes+genres.
> 
> 1. Before the apocalypse starts we see a scene of New Yorkers walking on the side walks (crowded), kids playing on swings in green parks. Remember: Beginning of T2.
> 2. Point Man enters the subway. Broken rooms, scattered building, noises around the corner. Typical vanilla F.E.A.R.
> ...








*i53.tinypic.com/11l61yx.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cost??


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2011)

Crytek squashes rumours of a DirectX 11


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Cost??



Buy Crysis 2 Limited Edition in India. Best price Rs.899 only!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 30, 2011)

*@ Ethan Hunt*

Thanks a million mate. This exactly has to be it. Yes it makes sense now.

Can't ask for anything better. Thanks a lot again.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 30, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Buy Crysis 2 Limited Edition in India. Best price Rs.899 only!



flipkart is giving for 800/- only and my pre order was for 750/- only.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> We are just thrown into New York City with a guy who gets the nanosuit but has no clue to what's happening around him. Literally, the SoB is clueless. On the top of that, the player doesn't speak unlike the first two games which is kind of a let down. You go through half the game with that Nathan Gould guy under the impression that you're Prophet. That's just moronic on the story writer's part.


How will Alcatraz have any clue of what's happening around him? Their Recon team's mission was crystal clear; to find Gould and extract him out of there. There was nothing briefed about Ceph's presence. Besides, he blacks out when Prophet grabs hold of him and doesn't even remember how he got the suit. So If I would be him, I would pretty much be clueless about what happened too. Also, you don't go through "half" the game as far as Gould assuming you to be Prophet. There is a hell of a lot more revelations remaining in the game. Stick with it.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 30, 2011)

*[VG-CK] Crysis 2 DX11 patch not real*

Crytek clarifies PC Crysis 2 DX11 situation - for News - VideoGamer.com

Looks like a mod confirmed it on their forums.

MyCrysis &bull; View topic - DX11 Patch confirmed?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How will Alcatraz have any clue of what's happening around him? Their Recon team's mission was crystal clear; to find Gould and extract him out of there. There was nothing briefed about Ceph's presence. Besides, he blacks out when Prophet grabs hold of him and doesn't even remember how he got the suit. So If I would be him, I would pretty much be clueless about what happened too. Also, you don't go through "half" the game as far as Gould assuming you to be Prophet. There is a hell of a lot more revelations remaining in the game. Stick with it.



As several reviews have mentioned, the first half of the game is a drag, so I just kept going with it but it really picks up after 'Dead Man Walking'. The thing that pissed me off is that I was really looking forward to some explanation to what happened to Nomad instead of being given a completely new story to play with. 

As far as storyline is concerned, I'm kind of disappointed so far but I'm really excited to see how they wrap it up. I'll probably be done with the game by tonight.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Mind saying that again?



I am not buying this shyt. 

Darn! All those epic moments aren't in the game? Soooo sad.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^good.
I suggest you control your excitement for BF3 and ME3 as well, you never know what these consoles can do to gaming 

btw, got a new dvd drive, installing the game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^good.
> I suggest you control your excitement for BF3 and ME3 as well, you never know what these consoles can do to gaming
> 
> btw, got a new dvd drive, installing the game



No. I am buying it anyway. 

And, Sunneh, your avatar makes me read them comics all over again. Gotta do it soon enough.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2011)

^
Offtopic: Try them Superman/Batman ones. Epic stuff.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 30, 2011)

Now in the mission called "Hargreave". Is this game too easy or what!?
I'm playing on vateran and the AI is still acting like a joke. Still its fun nevertheless. The background music is a blast. Sadly there is hardly any  action. I find it to be more stealth and less gunfire action, or is it just me?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2011)

No, it's not just you. As I mentioned earlier, the game relies heavily on tactics and strategies rather than crazy-ass shooting.


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

The DX11 patch is a rumor, we won't be getting it, the engine was not designed that way.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> The DX11 patch is a rumor, we won't be getting it, the engine was not designed that way.



Yeah, a port, a frikkin' PORT! Ef Crytek and all their "It's developed on PC and ported to consoles" shyt. I just started playing Crysis again and darn, ain't this game awesome.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Mar 30, 2011)

/offtopic.......... when is BF3 expected?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> /offtopic.......... when is BF3 expected?



We have a thread for BF3, but Fall 2011 or Nov. 2011.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> The DX11 patch is a rumor, we won't be getting it, the engine was not designed that way.


Then why the hell developers confirmed for it????


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^I ll say that crytek are closing down because of negative fan feedback, and that crytek confirmed it, are you going to believe it? 

btw, started the game on veteran, and its pretty difficult(obviously).
Havent encountered any aliens yet, so cant comment on its AI, but the human AI is pretty much similar to the one in crysis 1(which is awesome).
The game is buggy!!..especially when you die and reload the game, i've encountered a few problems like getting stuck somewhere(NPCs or the user), sound of the gunfire doesnt stop(man that was annoying), weapon attachments resetting 

No complains about the absence of dx11 though, as if im gonna get constant 60FPS with all that dx11 bells and rings ON. But the lack of the graphics customisation is a BIG disappointment. Got some really bad framerates on very high(1920 X 1080), so downloaded some custom autoexec file, and the framerate is pretty decent now, around 35-40fps. 

I feel like PC gaming is actually killed by the developers more than the users. 
And NO, its not piracy!, its just that the devs wanting to make more business, not that its wrong, but watering down the games because of that is a bad thing.
Heck! these guys have not only watered down the game, but the ENGINE as well. 
For the amount of time they've took, they could have easily optimised CE2 for PC, rather than spending all their time on those lame consoles!

EDIT - Alt+tab'ed the game just now, what in the world have they done to the nano suit??...simplified like hell!  stealth kill somebody while cloaked, the suit goes normal, and cloaks itself back again.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> The thing that pissed me off is that I was really looking forward to some explanation to what happened to Nomad instead of being given a completely new story to play with.


This shouldn't come as a surprise to you, seeing how it was indicated from the very beginning that there was a new storyline and a new protagonist. Let's face it, Nomad wasn't that strong a character, that we needed any continuation for his storyline. He was mute throughout the first game and we don't even get to see his face. The same treatment is given to Alcatraz in this game. However, after Crysis 2 ends, you'll definitely want a continuation to the protagonist's storyline, if Crysis 3 would materialize, which I'm sure it will. Why? Complete the game and you'll understand.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Agreed, Nomad isnt such a great character, character development was too dull in crysis 1, got a little better in warhead, and [i hope] its good in c2.
Prophet>Psycho>nomad.
sorry geek


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^Agreed, Nomad isnt such a great character, character development was too dull in crysis 1, got a little better in warhead, and [i hope] its good in c2.
> Prophet>Psycho>nomad.
> sorry geek



Ai hate British accent. Nomad was cool.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^Finish C2, you ll fall in love with someone else, not alcatraz btw.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^Finish C2, you ll fall in love with someone else, not alcatraz btw.


I see your sig has changed. *wink*


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

^^nope, i changed it even before the game's release.
Could not control the excitement, so had to spoil a little, its jus the ending though, loved it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> This shouldn't come as a surprise to you, seeing how it was indicated from the very beginning that there was a new storyline and a new protagonist. Let's face it, Nomad wasn't that strong a character, that we needed any continuation for his storyline. He was mute throughout the first game and we don't even get to see his face. The same treatment is given to Alcatraz in this game. However, after Crysis 2 ends, you'll definitely want a continuation to the protagonist's storyline, if Crysis 3 would materialize, which I'm sure it will. Why? Complete the game and you'll understand.



Nope, Nomad wasn't mute but Alcatraz is.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 30, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Nope, Nomad wasn't mute but Alcatraz is.


and his (Nomad) last famous words would be?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Nope, Nomad wasn't mute but Alcatraz is.



That my friend is a real 'baseless' statement.
quoting ethan's lines again.


Ethan_Hunt said:


> Complete the game and you'll understand.



btw, getting bloody pissed off the bugs!...reload the game after death, and the quick time events are going kaut!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 30, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> and his (Nomad) last famous words would be?



I don't remember that but I remember him speaking from the Core level.



cyborg47 said:


> That my friend is a real 'baseless' statement.
> quoting ethan's lines again



Err....baseless statement? That's just a fact.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:
			
		

> Err....baseless statement? That's just a fact.


Bro complete the game then comment on this. Even Nomad didn't spoke in entire game well I can't actually remember Core level but even if you are right then also he spoke just a few lines.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Bro complete the game then comment on this. Even Nomad didn't spoke in entire game well I can't actually remember Core level but even if you are right then also he spoke just a few lines.



You guys don't even remember if Nomad spoke in the first game or not and you're arguing with me on that. I completed the game recently, so I remember better. He recorded his entire experience inside the core by describing the environments. Never mind, really.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Well then also complete Crysis 2 and then comment if he spoke or not. Is is that hard??? No hard feelings.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

^^The point isnt wether or not those guys speak in the game or not, but how much does it add to the story line. Nomad does speak in C1, but not much that would describe him as a character.
And I'd suggest people talk about alcatraz or prophet after a while, coz most of the people here are just getting started with the game.

btw, just finished the vehicle sequence, one word - AMAZING!!!, the sound and the visuals blew my mind


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well then also complete Crysis 2 and then comment if he spoke or not. Is is that hard??? No hard feelings.



Do you even realize that I'm talking about the original Crysis ?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah you are right. Maybe I got ahead of myself on just dialogues of that character.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

Anybody know how to set the number of bullets for each burst?...i got so much used to that in the original crysis that its getting a little difficult in c2.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2011)

You're missing the point out here. The reason I classified him as mute was to be sarcastic. He's voiced by Greg Sunmark. You don't see his (Nomad's) face, nor is there a strong conversation made to develop his character. A game's protagonist is strengthened by his actions and interactions in the game. If you pick a person like Master Chief, his name is synonymous to the Halo franchise. But it's just a name for a person who wears a suit, never utters a word and carries out orders. To me, that's just a name. Tomorrow, if Bungie decides to bring our another Halo with some other person in that suit, with mute personality, I'd care less if he's Master Chief or his son. 

In Crysis, Nomad doesn't interact with the game's NPC's that much, but rather responds to their com broadcasts. That's what I can vaguely recall. His verbal contribution was next to nothing. Don't believe me? Here's a collective list of his quotes used in Crysis grabbed from Wiki:



> * My chute's gone, my damn chute is gone! I got no main, no reserve! -- Nomad, Contact, panicking when something disables his parachute during the HALO jump.
> * If it's any consolation, they look like cheap knock-offs. -- Nomad, Relic, to Major Strickland when revealing that the Koreans apparently are using Nanosuits as well.
> * Yeah, you do that. -- Nomad, Awakening, when he is left behind by a VTOL, who promises to return to rescue Nomad.
> * It's like nothing I've ever seen before. It's cold, incredibly cold. The walls are irregular...like the outer shell. It looks almost organic..I hope you guys are getting this. -- Nomad, Core, describing the interior of the Alien Spaceship.
> ...


 
The bigger point I'm trying to push across is that, nothing in his character reeked intensity to bring out a sequel, with him as the primary protagonist. I, for one, didn't feel any special connection to his character. 

And I'll reiterate, complete the game. You'll realize there are much larger things happening here than Nomad, Psycho and Helena.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure, I'll complete it and get back to you.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bad new guys!
Crysis 2 Dx11 patch to take 2 - 3 months more!
now more hate towards crytek, poor souls.

source - Crysis 2 DX11 fix in 2-3 months - report PC News - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net

I guess this report can be trusted, coz its eurogamer


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Bad new guys!
> Crysis 2 Dx11 patch to take 2 - 3 months more!
> now more hate towards crytek, poor souls.
> 
> ...




Shocking!!!!

One of my friends got the game two days back and he is already through with it....I dont know how many guys will replay a game just for DX11 but I think it will be quite a few....

Very bad new


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope crytek will optimise the game better on dx11, considering the amount of time they're taking.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> I hope crytek will optimise the game better on dx11, considering the amount of time they're taking.




I think Crytek have played the wrong cards....People were overeagerly waiting for launch of Crysis 2 so that they can benchmark their new shiny hardware against each other. Crytek gave a DX9 game in the age of DX11.....DX10 would also have been appreciated by the people...but by three months the gaming community might lose their interest....


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think Crytek have played the wrong cards....People were overeagerly waiting for launch of Crysis 2 so that they can benchmark their new shiny hardware against each other. Crytek gave a DX9 game in the age of DX11.....DX10 would also have been appreciated by the people...but by three months the gaming community might lose their interest....



Nope, gotta disagree on that. Crytek played the wrong cards with crysis 1, sure the technology was outstanding and lots of people used it as a benchmark, but there a way lot of people who were not able run the game properly. It was a totally stupid decision to release a game that doesnt even run properly on 8800GTX (the then high-end card).
I dont mean they did a rite thing now, though the game is watered down, I can see a lot of people 'enjoying' the game without any performance issues (people with mid-range computers)


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2011)

how to check the difference between beta version & final version???


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree with you on that..this game might actually work in my Celeron.
Let's hope for the best.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2011)

Get both of them!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 31, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> You're missing the point out here. The reason I classified him as mute was to be sarcastic. He's voiced by Greg Sunmark. You don't see his (Nomad's) face, nor is there a strong conversation made to develop his character. A game's protagonist is strengthened by his actions and interactions in the game. If you pick a person like Master Chief, his name is synonymous to the Halo franchise. But it's just a name for a person who wears a suit, never utters a word and carries out orders. To me, that's just a name. Tomorrow, if Bungie decides to bring our another Halo with some other person in that suit, with mute personality, I'd care less if he's Master Chief or his son.
> 
> In Crysis, Nomad doesn't interact with the game's NPC's that much, but rather responds to their com broadcasts. That's what I can vaguely recall. His verbal contribution was next to nothing. Don't believe me? Here's a collective list of his quotes used in Crysis grabbed from Wiki:
> 
> ...



Nomad's sentences are epic. We know from the beginning that Nomad's unique.. or ....err.... the aliens chose him. "Chute's gone! My darn chute is gone! I got no main, no reserve" <- awesome!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> I agree with you on that..this game might actually work in my Celeron.
> Let's hope for the best.


Hmmm....I don't think so.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 31, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Nomad's sentences are epic. We know from the beginning that Nomad's unique.. or ....err.... the aliens chose him. "Chute's gone! My darn chute is gone! I got no main, no reserve" <- awesome!


Whatever floats your boat. 

Did you get the game yet or not?


----------



## tkin (Apr 1, 2011)

Some Crysis 2 Screenshots:
@ hardcore, 1680x1050, getting over 40 FPS on most areas(till now).

*i53.tinypic.com/w9fvyp.jpg

*i54.tinypic.com/34g4qv8.jpg

Mini-Review: The AA sucks(not uniform), texture is super low res(try zooming on the streets and if you have crysis installed try zooming on the streets or surface there and compare), sometimes even at 40FPS game sort of lags, like as if playing multiplayer, input lag occurs, also game is not smooth(not as smooth as Crysis was even at 30FPS, go figure), also mouse acceleration is there in a weird way, like mouse smoothing, sharp mouse movements are gradually slowed, where the hell is the mouse smoothing option? 
Just 2 hours in game and totally bored, not engaging like crysis, specially warhead was. For console gamers game is ok but for us pc gamers who expected great things from crytek this game wins the Superlame award v2.0

PS: Guys, how big is the 1.1 patch, I have a limited(2.5GB) conn, so I can't download more than 100MB


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ Its less that 100 mb. 
Its just 35.8 MB.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2011)

Started playing this and got the first true sniper rifle after a joy ride with that heavy armored vehicle


----------



## asingh (Apr 1, 2011)

Is not the suit recharge too fast, at least on normal. How is it for all of you on DELTA..?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> Started playing this and got the first true sniper rifle after a joy ride with that heavy armored vehicle



Sniper Rifle is awesome in this game.



asingh said:


> Is not the suit recharge too fast, at least on normal. How is it for all of you on DELTA..?



Me playing in Veteran, but not sure if the time the suit recharges is different for each difficulty. For me, its taking same amount it took in the multiplayer demo.

Got some strange bug on 'semper fi or die' level, mouse suddenly stops working, cant aim or shoot.  I only wish crytek would look at this   _|_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

Darn, I never people change so fast. Crytek were awesome, now they are not. 

Gotta wait for Casus Belli I guess.

Y'all should get this.

The Worry of Newport mod for Crysis - Mod DB


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2011)

sad thing...crytek is now 'just another AAA developer'.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> sad thing...crytek is now 'just another AAA developer'.



Ef Crytek, it's DICE now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol..the more you're excited about something, the more you'll be disappointed when that thing doesnt deliver!, so hold your excitement until BF3 releases.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

Well I am damn interested for BF3 but was never too much interested for this game at all. But I think DICE won't disappoint me. Only game for which I am seriously waiting and can't wait is Mass Effect 3 specially after playing the first two.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2011)

Stopped playing the game on 'semper fi or die' level. Already ignored the AI bugs and now this mouse glitch. Will wait for a patch, if crytek dont release one, gonna sell the game. Again, for crytek _|_


----------



## gameranand (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ What glitch??
Could you please elaborate.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ What glitch??
> Could you please elaborate.



1. On the most basic level, its the AI. Its impressive, but unpolished. The NPC's get stuck to walls, objects etc.
2. The friendly AI, appears first time on semper fi or die level, sometimes shoot and shout at nothing.
3. I get stuck sometimes, especially after reloading the game.
4. Death in this game is a real painful thing, reload the game after that and its completely fcked up. Quick time events dont happen, the key for meele kill ('v') doesnt appear when you are behind the enemies(complete WTF moment when you hit those guys instead of performing a meele.)
5. This one specifically happens in semper fi or die level, THE FCKING GUN DOESNT WORK!!!..well, the mouse doesnt work  cant aim, shoot. Other than that, I get stuck in someplaces, not the objects, but on plain grounds!
6. Again on semper fi or die, soldies keep shouting move up GO!..repeatedly, bloody annoying.
7. This one is pretty funny - Ever heard of object pop-in?..its an exclusive thing for crysis 2, some objects appear only when you get close to them.

Theres an amazing game underneath all those negative points, especially the level design-its phenomenal! Best one since half life 2.
Lack of polish has really screwed things up. And you guys already know about the graphics, competely half assed.


----------



## topgear (Apr 2, 2011)

now on the level Dead Man Walking and had a easy fight before that.



cyborg47 said:


> Sniper Rifle is awesome in this game.
> 
> Got some strange bug on 'semper fi or die' level, mouse suddenly stops working, cant aim or shoot.  I only wish crytek would look at this   _|_



Yep, I liked the sniper rifle and that's why I kept it along with a gauss rifle ( primary weapon ) and a RL


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> 1. On the most basic level, its the AI. Its impressive, but unpolished. The NPC's get stuck to walls, objects etc.
> 2. The friendly AI, appears first time on semper fi or die level, sometimes shoot and shout at nothing.
> 3. I get stuck sometimes, especially after reloading the game.
> 4. Death in this game is a real painful thing, reload the game after that and its completely fcked up. Quick time events dont happen, the key for meele kill ('v') doesnt appear when you are behind the enemies(complete WTF moment when you hit those guys instead of performing a meele.)
> ...


LOL. There are a lot of bugs. I heard about some of them but not this much. AI is dumb I know but this mouse glitch is just too much.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2011)

^ too sometimes find the melee button not working. 
But didn't find that many bugs.


Btw got the nano recharge upgrade and the last upgrade of the 4th slot.P forgot the name) and the game is super easy even on Veteran mode.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

I'll try it myself and post back.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2011)

gameranand said:


> LOL. There are a lot of bugs. I heard about some of them but not this much. AI is dumb I know but this mouse glitch is just too much.



Nope, the AI is pretty impressive and dont compare it to other games out there, coz AI has got a lot to do with the level design and you know the levels are bloody huge in this game. Its just the glitches that spoil the fun.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 2, 2011)

I was a bit excited to get crysis.But when i saw the posts mentioning the awful experience of its multiplayer.I thought lets try first before getting it.

Frankly speaking guys the multiplayer is kinda fcked up.Though i haven't encountered any hackers yet not sure though (i got killed many times in a single shot).But it is not pleasant.crysis multiplayer demo was such a fun.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ I saw a review on net and AI was so dumb that the reviewer was shooting the wall ignoring him and AI ignored the reviewer and didn't do anything at all. LOL


----------



## asingh (Apr 2, 2011)

It is so easy to stand in a corner in the SP, and the soldiers literally walk up like sitting ducks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 2, 2011)

> ^^ I saw a review on net and AI was
> so dumb that the reviewer was
> shooting the wall ignoring him and AI
> ignored the reviewer and didn't do
> anything at all. LOL


 Crytek must have done better than that.

Played it at friends computer and graphics was awesome.

He probably was playing at a higher difficulty, I found the AI quite difficult to beat, they got me whereever I ran, attacked.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 2, 2011)

In Crysis series, the more difficulty you chose the more awesome the AI are. 

See these. lol.

[YOUTUBE]GNRvYqTKqFY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LJkCWQcZYKo[/YOUTUBE]

I'm gonna get C2 thru interwebz tho. *forums.electronicarts.co.uk/images/smilies/shifty.gif



cyborg47 said:


> 7. This one is pretty funny - Ever heard of object pop-in?..its an exclusive thing for crysis 2, some objects appear only when you get close to them.



That's 'cause of them console beaches! 

EDIT: Woah, someone has privately modded C2. He didn't tell anything just posted this and vanished.

*www.theingamer.com/cache/multithumb_thumbs/1___images_cry2tex.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2011)

^^That was nt modding, all he did was just copy the texture file from crysis 1 and replace it in crysis 2 folder.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Crytek must have done better than that.
> 
> Played it at friends computer and graphics was awesome.
> 
> He probably was playing at a higher difficulty, I found the AI quite difficult to beat, they got me whereever I ran, attacked.


Actually they didn't. They just toned down everything from crysis 1 in crysis 2.



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> That was nt modding, all he did was just copy the texture file from crysis 1 and replace it in crysis 2 folder.


LOL.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 2, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^That was nt modding, all he did was just copy the texture file from crysis 1 and replace it in crysis 2 folder.



Ain't that a good news? I'll just copy the textures then and have awesome grass.

Pretty creepy, this mod.

*s3.postimage.org/ubgikgius/Crysis_2011_04_02_14_00_59_79.jpg
image host

*s3.postimage.org/91t7udi0v/Crysis_2011_04_02_14_00_01_34.jpg
upload image


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Ain't that a good news? I'll just copy the textures then and have awesome grass.



lol..yeah do try that.
btw, some dude at mycrysis forums said he'll make a texture pack with the existing crysis 1 textures and new ones, not sure when will he get that uploaded, but i ll keep an eye over there.


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2011)

LOL, at least in this case the grass is definitely greener on the other side.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 2, 2011)

You people MUST try the mod I posted. It's uber-ossum! Better than Crysis' campaign. lawls.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

I think crysis 2 has a graphical edge over crysis in extreme settings. Evryone things crysis is  better because of more greenery in the former. The latter stresses more into urban settings and you can't compare debris with beautiful landscapes. The game settings are different in crysis 2.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 2, 2011)

I miss them cheap korean nano-suits in C2?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I think crysis 2 has a graphical edge over crysis in extreme settings. Evryone things crysis is  better because of more greenery in the former. The latter stresses more into urban settings and you can't compare debris with beautiful landscapes. The game settings are different in crysis 2.



You even played the game!?
graphics in this game are stripped down like hell, dont even think of comparing it to crysis/warhead.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Yup played it at extreme settings in *Cilus's* system( our forum member) as my mobo is kaput. He has a phenom 2 1090t + 6870. He's planning to xfire too. We also have the dx10 patch.

Even the vehicles have a nice touch compared to the original. 

I believe what i saw. Go past *dead man walking *and you too will believe it.

Like i said , they are based on different settings. They can't be compared. The building's in crysis 2 are far realistic than crysis/crysis warhead.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

vickeybat said:
			
		

> I think crysis 2 has a graphical edge over crysis in extreme settings. Evryone things crysis is better because of more greenery in the former. The latter stresses more into urban settings and you can't compare debris with beautiful landscapes. The game settings are different in crysis 2.


I disagree on this. They are really toned down if you say about urban and landscape then what about water reflection what about ground textures. If you are talking about debris try to blow up a vehicle in crysis warhead and then Crysis 2 you will see the difference.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's some info:

Xbox 360 version of crysis 2 has no self shadows from light sources. - Check *here*.

Killzone3 vs crysis 2 vs crysis - Check *here.*



gameranand said:


> I disagree on this. They are really toned down if you say about urban and landscape then what about water reflection what about ground textures. If you are talking about debris try to blow up a vehicle in crysis warhead and then Crysis 2 you will see the difference.



Try extreme settings. I liked vehicle blowups in crysis 2 in the extreme settings. Same goes for water effects. The above screenshot i provided also was in very high and not extreme.

Believe me guys, crysis 2 is a looker in extreme settings.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Have you played Crysis 1 or warhead on extreme settings???
Man st any settings they are far better than Crysis 2. You can't compare crysis 2 with extreme settings with crysis or warhead at very high. Try them I have tried and tested thats why I am saying this.
Of course its a looker but not better than Crysis 1 or warhead.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Ya man i have played crysis/warhead in very high with 2x aa. Man i find crysis 2 better. The lighting effects are better in crysis 2. Look harder buddy.

I have the latest dx10 patch. Use that. You must be in dx9 mode.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

I also play in DX10. And I am right about graphics but everyone has his own eyes and ears and if you find Crysis 2 better than Crysis 1 and warhead its fine for me. IMO Crysis 1 and warhead are better.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 2, 2011)

^^ Okie dokie. No problem mate.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 2, 2011)

@Vickybat - What about the textures, have u found them awesome too?

btw, hargreave reminds me of g-man from half life series.


----------



## topgear (Apr 3, 2011)

^^ is there any way to adjust brightness and contrast ?? 

I'm about to clean up the alien insect hive


----------



## asingh (Apr 3, 2011)

^^
In game has brightness settings.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ is there any way to adjust brightness and contrast ??



Hit 'N' for nano vision


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 3, 2011)

Darn, vickybat, you acting like a blind fanboy. Of course the interior design in CE3 has improved a lot. The buildings you see far are just pictures which are not rendered by the engine unlike CE2. They made it for consoles hence they decided to go for linear city landscape. Everything in Crysis was rendered by the engine.


----------



## tkin (Apr 3, 2011)

All right, I am PISSED, I was playing crysis 2 MP today and the servers are run over with hackers. Crysis 2 MP cannot be played by us Indians due to high ping(300+), due to this, half the time I ended up shooting just a bit behind a guy as he was running and died very fast due to this fckin ping issue, then there's the god damn hackers. I've seen:

1. Auto aim, sniping me across the map with me having nanosuit overcharge(7 kill streak FTW).
2. Infinite cloaking(shooting in cloak)
3. Infinite health(took a complete mag of feline head on and kept shooting)
4. Massive melee damage(one shot melee kill even in maximum armor)
5. One shot kill with scar.

At the end of a round it was like 40/1 kd ratio for these guys, the ping makes this hard, the cheaters make this harder, from now on I'll never buy a multiplayer game without lan or indian servers.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 3, 2011)

Believe me or not I was getting 150-200 ping in German and UK servers in the demo. 

I get high ping in Indian servers in BC2.


----------



## Skud (Apr 3, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Darn, vickybat, you acting like a blind fanboy. Of course the interior design in CE3 has improved a lot. The buildings you see far are just pictures which are not rendered by the engine unlike CE2. They made it for consoles hence they decided to go for linear city landscape. Everything in Crysis was rendered by the engine.



Totally agreed. Except smoke nothing looks extraordinary. And that f***in AI!!! You can simply walk and shoot. Nobody minds. Also can't blow up vehicles like Crysis. Environmental destruction is nothing to speak about. Gameplay is OK, but the AI really mars the experience.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 3, 2011)

Things that modders have done with CryEngine 2 is far better than what is offered in Crysis2, this is what I was hoping Crysis 2 to be. See all linked galleries.

inCrysis - Guide to the game Crysis - Screenshots and ToD Art


----------



## topgear (Apr 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> In game has brightness settings.



I can't remember exactly but when we start the game for the first time it allows us to adjust brightness but we can't change it later - right ?



cyborg47 said:


> Hit 'N' for nano vision



That's really funny  - I don't use it very often as it turns everything black and white and the brightness in this mode is just overmuch - geez ! IGI 2 has better thermal vision than this


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2011)

^^
The VIDEO/Graphcis section have brightness.


----------



## Skud (Apr 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> The VIDEO/Graphcis section have brightness.



yes..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 4, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> Things that modders have done with CryEngine 2 is far better than what is offered in Crysis2, this is what I was hoping Crysis 2 to be. See all linked galleries.
> 
> inCrysis - Guide to the game Crysis - Screenshots and ToD Art



That's just glorious!


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 4, 2011)

This video is hilarious, console stupidity at its peak. hahaha

Crysis 2 in a nutshell 
[YouTube]hvSU6ufMCFU[/YouTube]


----------



## asingh (Apr 4, 2011)

^^
The dumb AI has been made stupid. Talk about a walk-through.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish all this was on PC



> Crysis 2 Patch Notes [FOR CONSOLES *****ES!!]
> 
> On Thursday 31st March we released a patch for the X360 system that fixed many issues raised by the community. Today we have also released a patch for PS3.
> 
> ...



source - MyCrysis &bull; View topic - Latest Patch Notes


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

^^ So any news about patch for PC I mean they are releasing patch for XBOX and PS3 so when are they going to release patch for PC??

Crysis 2 PC patch to go live today later


----------



## SteelyB (Apr 4, 2011)

*For CRYSIS 2 players from INDIA.. please respond for Crysis 2 indian Server.. at MYCRYSIS.com .. pls reply to this thread - *
Indian Server For Crysis 2


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> This video is hilarious, console stupidity at its peak. hahaha
> 
> Crysis 2 in a nutshell
> 
> ...


Goombas have better "AI" than that.


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

SteelyB said:


> *For CRYSIS 2 players from INDIA.. please respond for Crysis 2 indian Server.. at MYCRYSIS.com .. pls reply to this thread - *
> Indian Server For Crysis 2


Why bother? They won't do this, I can promise you that, try posting on fragnetics or bsn forums, they are least bothered, first the ping, then the hackers, I'll never buy another ea game without lan, Borderlands had lan, why can't crysis?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 5, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Why bother? They won't do this, I can promise you that, try posting on fragnetics or bsn forums, they are least bothered, first the ping, then the hackers, I'll never buy another ea game without lan, Borderlands had lan, why can't crysis?



I think Crytek is scared that PC gamers will use Hamachi to emulate LAN and play even *ahem* versions on the internet.


BTW, guys is'nt there a way to get Crysis 2 MP Demo(which DIgit gave) running so that I can play multiplayer


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Why bother? They won't do this, I can promise you that, try posting on fragnetics or bsn forums, they are least bothered, first the ping, then the hackers, I'll never buy another ea game without lan, Borderlands had lan, why can't crysis?



I can understand your frustration. You paid for the game... and you have every right to be mad at this mediocre game. Just keep your fingers crossed and hope they will address the issues.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> I can understand your frustration. You paid for the game... and you have every right to be mad at this mediocre game. Just keep your fingers crossed and hope they will address the issues.


You really think that EA give a damn about games after releasing the games for patches specially for PC?? I saw many and many of their game with bugs and no patches to fix them. Even in recent times we have many games like bulletstorm, Shift 2 and many others. Bulletstorm has been for more than a month and still nothing about its bugs.


----------



## SteelyB (Apr 5, 2011)

First of all LAN is dead.Most of the games are Console Ports these days and Developers  cant stop VPN programs from emulating LAN.

Second I know ea doesn't care about there games after releasing ( I don't Know Why everybody blames activision,Both are same) but This is the last thing we can do.

Third, There are lot server hosts in India but BSN is the only server provider that ea approves.I dunno if there is a BSN forum, but I doubt its level of moderation.

Finally I have wasted my $$ on this ShtLoad  {Sry mod}.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Look at the Dumb AI of Crysis 2
*www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/ba3018910d0b30c4e5b16eb883e7bafce650de560a348589f796f6d0acc79ac76g.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Huh!?..All I see is an image!

And that Video over there was a total fail!..seen a few like these, and the guys who makes this kinda videos dont show any proof that they're playing the highest difficulty..so stop calling the AI dumb and play it for yourself (on the higher difficulty I mean) .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Well I am playing at veteran and I came from his front front part after killing his team mates yet he didn't showed any kind of movement at all. So what do you call that??? In crysis it would be so hard to go that close to a enemy without detection unless you are in cloak mode.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes..because that AI glitch..screw crytek for that, but calling that dumb is total stupidity man.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

So what should I call them??? Smart?? Maybe dumb is strong but they are foolish at best.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

"Glitch" or "bugs"
Usually happen because of errors in code, and lazy developers not spending enough time to fix them


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2011)

lol,

*i52.tinypic.com/ndre54.png


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Then I must say that is damn game is full of bugs because I am at just 1st level and I have noticed about 3 to 4 bugs already. What the heck what were they doing while making the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol..thats what everybody (including me) has been whining about all the time, PC version has a hell lot of bugs, obviously because crytek is spending most of their time on the console crap. such a shame!
And these 'noobs' refer youtube videos, google search links, articles to base their statements.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> "Glitch" or "bugs"
> Usually happen because of errors in code, and lazy developers not spending enough time to fix them



About AI , you will see many complaints on internet, the worst is not the occasional bugs, but the AI reacting in virtual cells, the map is divided in cells and If your player is in one cell doing something the opponents in the same cell will only react to it, other than it they will just keep doing their routine animations. 
Limited console power puts limit on everything.

Check this video, listen to what he says, what will be the limitations if Crysis comes on consoles. He is actually explaining compromised 'Crysis2'.

[youtube]AVsT4D2_VTI[/youtube]


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ Every time I see that video, I feel like I want to kick cevat yerli!
They compromised the whole fcking game and boast about it.


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Look at the Dumb AI of Crysis 2
> *www.mediafire.com/imgbnc.php/ba3018910d0b30c4e5b16eb883e7bafce650de560a348589f796f6d0acc79ac76g.jpg



actually you can run circles around him for 10 seconds or so without getting noticed 

And Far Cry is 7 years old!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

@ cyborg47
And you were telling me that its a bug and not AI problem haha LOL. I told ya that crysis 2's AI is badass.



			
				Skud said:
			
		

> actually you can run circles around him for 10 seconds or so without getting noticed


Actually I did and thats why I posted that AI is dumb.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, its still a bug.
And when I said they compromised the game, I meant about the graphics(No bump maps, and parallax occlusion, because of which the textures appear flat, best example can be the tiny stone, compare them from both the games and see it for yourself.), physics(epic dumb down!..Let me tell you something, go back to crysis 1, throw a grenade around some trees, and see what happens within the blast radius. I wont tell you what happens, look at itfor yourself, it adds a hell lot of immersion into the game. Try the same thing in Crysis 2..meh!..nothing happens!)


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2011)

Found it really funny, some one on HardOcp forum 



> Anyone impressed by Crysis 2 probably also just discovered fire. -atomo


----------



## Skud (Apr 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^ Huh!?..All I see is an image!
> 
> And that Video over there was a total fail!..seen a few like these, and the guys who makes this kinda videos dont show any proof that they're playing the highest difficulty..so stop calling the AI dumb and play it for yourself (on the higher difficulty I mean) .



Well, in Far Cry and Crysis and Warhead even at normal difficulty things were tougher than this.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> err..were you saying that to me?


No offence bro I was saying that Crysis 2 AI is dumb and you offended me and then you agreed that AI is toned down so that was funny to me so I posted. No hard feelings man take it easy.
And yes you gotta agree that AI is really dumb this time try this in Farcry at normal difficulty and then report back or even crysis without Cloak.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol..no offence taken or show at all!
Knowledge is divine


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> try this in Farcry at normal difficulty and then report back or even crysis without Cloak.



I played Farcry in hardest difficulty in my second play-through, somehow completed it, it was very difficult


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> you agreed that AI is toned down


Ahem..I not only agreed but kep saying that the game has been dumbed down, not the AI.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2011)

how is that such things doesn't happen to me............. they notice me from far................. however at certain instances have observed ............

and where is Map ?
 am stuck at station where civilian evacuation is taking place and we need to fight that huge alien...............


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't kick nobody. It's these consoles and EA. Crytek chose to produce and make the game then every word they would've come true.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> how is that such things doesn't happen to me............. they notice me from far................. however at certain instances have observed ............


LOL. You are lucky then. I am dying to see that happen and yet it doesn't happen to me I usually take head-shots of the foes before going to that area.


			
				azaad_shti75 said:
			
		

> and where is Map ?


On the left corner.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> am stuck at station where civilian evacuation is taking place and we need to fight that huge alien...............


That huge alien is called 'pinger'. reminded me of 'striders' from half life 2, which obviously were way better compared to pingers.
Try using grenade launchers or missile launchers on its a$$, thats probably is its weakest point 
or use clay more over the same place. Should be easy on easy difficulty, coz in veteran every time I go close that thing, it releases some kinda shockwave and my cloak goes kaput and.....I die


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah it kills in a instant............ am going for battle with fresh mind set let me check......................lol...

killed the big bugger.......................lol........ more to deal........


----------



## tkin (Apr 5, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> how is that such things doesn't happen to me............. they notice me from far................. however at certain instances have observed ............
> 
> and where is Map ?
> am stuck at station where civilian evacuation is taking place and we need to fight that huge alien...............


The optimum strategy:


Spoiler



To fight the alien(pinger) you need to use explosives, you can use the swarmer(a machine that launches barrages of missiles at the enemy), you can find it up on the balcony, be careful though as hordes of aliens will keep on spawning as long as the pinger lives, swarmer carries about 60 homing missiles, if you can't kill the pinger even with the swarmer theres some jaws on the same balcony. try using your tactical vision, it points to weapons and strategies, also I think I saw some HMG on the balcony(other side) as well, use them to disperse the aliens if they bother too much.



One more thing: Go to clock, get a good position, go to armor and shoot, immediately switch to clock, you can save lot of energy at that, also note it helps a lot if you have armor enhance and nano recharge module with you.

Crysis 2 may have bad AI but strategies work very good in this game, if you plan ahead and play a level then the end result is very rewarding, like kill an enemy, plant a C4 on him, move away, let others come there and bang, kapow.


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Ahem..I not only agreed but kep saying that the game has been dumbed down, *not the AI*.



lol...


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 5, 2011)

'console'isation of the games has spoiled the party for us PC gamers 



_


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> The optimum strategy:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


yeah, thanks for the tips......... yesterday when I reached that level I used swarmer, however no effect......... however today when its back was facing me shot 2 rockets and then used cloak mode and got HMG and again shot its back and again brought second HMG  and followed the same, this put it to its end...............


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 5, 2011)

Faun said:


> lol...



That sounds a bit noobish sir.
'lol' continued with its reason makes sense.


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

Crysis 2 has issues with bloom, light bleeds like the sun's been hit with a pick axe, bloody devs, I hate cevat 'VAMPIRE' yerli.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

lol, I've dug tkin's 2 year old post.



tkin said:


> Crysis 2 will suck(graphics, not gameplay), we spent thousands(50k) of rupees to upgrade our system and Crysis 2 will be a sh*tty console port, so what was the use of upgrading the system? I bet even a 9600GT will be able to run Crysis 2 properly since it will be console port, mean no High Res Textures, sunshafts, that cool looking water reflection and glare, highly destructive environment, high vegetation density, trees swaying due to winds, realistic facial expressions of characters, weapon details, explosions and these are just to name a few. It will be just another shooter, looks like Crysis and Crysis WH will remain the most good looking game for years to come(2015 perhaps, when the next generation consoles will come out, MS and Sony said their consoles will have 10yrs lifespan so as game developement depends on consoles now and no one damn cares for PC expect Crysis 2 to be like GoW, with all that dark environment, low details and other effects that consoles can barely keep up with).
> 
> Long post short-Crysis 2 will just be another console shooter.
> I ph**ing hate Crytek, looks like an 1.5 millon retail sale(add steam sales to that) for Crysis only wasn't enough for them.
> ...



so, how true is this? ^^



tarey_g said:


> Found it really funny, some one on HardOcp forum
> 
> 
> > Anyone impressed by Crysis 2 probably also just discovered fire. -atomo


lol, yea. I had read this over there.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> so, how true is this?


Completely true. And you know I feel sorry for tkin he knew this 2 year earlier yet he bought the game and now he is so damn frustrated by the MP of this game


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> he knew this 2 year earlier yet he bought the game



Epic fail! 
If I knew this earlier, I could have gone for crysis 1 or warhead (crysis wars!) 
I m talking about the buggy release btw, totally OK with C2's graphics.

looks pretty 
[youtube]z6it1RYCjrg[/youtube]



Modders released the high res texture pack..have fun!
Crysis 2 First High-Resolution Textures Pack Released - DasReviews


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2011)

@tkin: Cool down, brah. We still have Crysis, there are awesome mods in development. And, CE3's editor will get released in May-June and then modders'll tweak it. They'll make it awesome, just like Crysis.

I dun hate Cevat, he gave me Crysis and Nomad. I hate Nate Camarillo.

@cyborg: You made my day, though there's exam tomorrow..... lawlz.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 6, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Epic fail!
> If I knew this earlier, I could have gone for crysis 1 or warhead (crysis wars!)
> I m talking about the buggy release btw, totally OK with C2's graphics.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. loading times are a bit frustrating.


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:


> lol, I've dug tkin's 2 year old post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand by my theory back then, I think I'll open a fortune telling business, I rock at this. Crysis 2 does not have the jungle because the console needs to stream the data from the discs due to lack of memory, so its a typical console shooter, GFX is ok but the ai sucks, they only pose a challenge due to their spawn positions(LOL, yesterday in a level the one enemy spawned right in front of me from thin air and met a terrible death from a shotgun). Also they did overkill the HDR to hide low res textures(Mass Effect 2 anyone?), try zooming on the street.

MP is ok but the ping is huge(250ms+), by god, the pings, also the cheaters have finally been knocked off and my fried who owns a pirated copy said its kicking the pirates out, now MP will be a bit fun.

Also I rofl'd the other day when in a headshot killcam I saw a bullet hitting me from a shotgun, A SINGLE BULLET, now thats epic.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Mass Effect 2 anyone?


What about it???


			
				tkin said:
			
		

> try zooming on the street.


Yeah I tried that. Some objects don't appear until you zoom in and they suddenly appear after zooming in. Weired.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 6, 2011)

*img861.imageshack.us/img861/1418/66418860.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 6, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What about it???
> 
> Yeah I tried that. Some objects don't appear until you zoom in and they suddenly appear after zooming in. Weired.


Mass effect 2 used an HDR technique which used heavy lens flare, crysis 2 copies that to hide its hideous low res textures, also if you zoom on street you can see the texture is low res, in crysis it was very high res. Metro 2033 also had high res textures, I love textures.


----------



## asingh (Apr 6, 2011)

^^
Yes I noticed that. The close up textures are really really bad. Boxed, cartons. And far too much bloom. Screams on the eyes.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *img861.imageshack.us/img861/1418/66418860.jpg


lol


tkin said:


> Mass effect 2 used an HDR technique which used heavy lens flare, crysis 2 copies that to hide its hideous low res textures, also if you zoom on street you can see the texture is low res, in crysis it was very high res. Metro 2033 also had high res textures, I love textures.


Metro 2033 is still afresh in my memory, simply awesome and excellent optimization.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 6, 2011)

Metro 2033 ran around 24-30 fps at all high (no idea if I crancked up the AA), and man o man, it was AMAZING!!!...
crytek should learn from those guys.

This place..awe-inspiring...anyone remember that location?
*www.ngohq.com/attachments/screensh...-2033-screenshots-metro-2033-screenshot-4.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Apr 7, 2011)

I just got my Crysis 2 from Flipkart.. it was massively delayed, the Bluedart courier service misplaced my package.. Just entered 2nd level, it feels awesome.. any advice for further missions?


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> This place..awe-inspiring...anyone remember that location?
> *www.ngohq.com/attachments/screensh...-2033-screenshots-metro-2033-screenshot-4.jpg



Hunter !



hellknight said:


> I just got my Crysis 2 from Flipkart.. it was massively delayed, the Bluedart courier service misplaced my package..



RIP flipkart because of lazy courier services.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 7, 2011)

first i am not understanding the crysis 2 story.second why the fck is alcatrez mute.Damn if he could speak there wont have been any crysis 2 i suppose lol.


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2011)

*Crysis 2 Patch 1.2 released :*

*Crysis 2 Patch 1.2*:
· Further improved anti-cheat measures
· Fix for spurious characters appearing when initiating text chat
· Fix for Chatlog doesn't disappear after kill cam
· Fixed occasional login issues
· Changed VOIP defaults
· Fixed some UI aspect issues on multiple monitors
· Added option for crouch toggle in MP & SP
· Fixed a bug where players lost Nano Catalyst points after restarting the game
· Filter settings in server browser are now retained
· Default player count required to start a game from the lobby lowered to 4
· Fixed issue related to “Deleting Reference Counted Object Twice” error that appeared for some users with strict router/firewall settings
· Fixed issue of not being able to melee after dying
· Fixed issue where some video cards were being stated as unsupported



*Crysis 2 Patch 1.1*:
· Server Browser shows incorrect pings - Fixed
· Some matches never initiate - Fixed
· Faster text chat - As speedy as can be
· Console re-enabled - Console has been re-activated
· Cheat detection - Now in place to ensure all users are on a level playing field
· Fix USB headset issues – Current issues have been addressed and fixed
· Fix hologram icon staying on screen after being used - Fixed
· Remove Auto Aim - This has now been completely removed due to overwhelming community feedback


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 7, 2011)

hellknight said:


> Just entered 2nd level, it feels awesome.. any advice for further missions?


Go with the flow. Once you meet the Cephs and start killing them, collect their nano catalysts and start upgrading your abilities. For me, those abilities being upgraded never made a difference at all.


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Go with the flow. Once you meet the Cephs and start killing them, collect their nano catalysts and start upgrading your abilities. For me, those abilities being upgraded never made a difference at all.



Honestly when I reached level 2, and the integration process started I found it really really dumb. Totally against the grain, totally. I liked the way how this time slowly capabilities are enhanced (like weapon systems) as the game progresses. Why they heck I want to integrate alien DNA to my system.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank God my ping's 153. BTW I just bought C2 personally, but can't open it till 13th, till my exams are ovah. (I'm very determined.. err...)

[YOUTUBE]SbdJ4B7qk8k[/YOUTUBE]

Trololol?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 7, 2011)

asingh said:


> Honestly when I reached level 2, and the integration process started I found it really really dumb. Totally against the grain, totally. I liked the way how this time slowly capabilities are enhanced (like weapon systems) as the game progresses. Why they heck I want to integrate alien DNA to my system.



Have you finished the game?..that integration thing will get clear as you progress.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Thank God my ping's 153.



Every server I find in my list is more than 300 



asingh said:


> Why they heck I want to integrate alien DNA to my system.



That aint your system yet 
It belongs to Hargreave


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]AIxGztm9mhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

so how's the multiplayer guys?
any crashes or errors of sort?


----------



## hellknight (Apr 7, 2011)

In the level Terminus.. deeply missing the quicksave option now.. how hard was that to implement..


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2011)

hellknight said:


> In the level Terminus.. deeply missing the quicksave option now.. how hard was that to implement..



That is why I am playing this game so less. Am a bad gamer, and have to keep restarting. Quite irritating.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

tkin said:


> Also I rofl'd the other day when in a headshot killcam I saw a bullet hitting me from a shotgun, A SINGLE BULLET, now thats epic.



Alien DNA + shotgun = shotgun firing pellets as well as 





> A SINGLE BULLET





hellknight said:


> In the level Terminus.. deeply missing the quicksave option now.. how hard was that to implement..



give me quicksave, take away nanoparticles.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2011)

They complain about dumb AI and then they complain about quick save. Pick only one please.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> They complain about dumb AI and then they complain about quick save. Pick only one please.


Well I have complains about both of em. I don't like AI and saving mechanics is gone which I don't like either how can I just pick one when both are problems.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, if the AI is pathetic(as most see), why the heck do you need a quick system. I mean even in "Post-Apocalyptic Human" difficulty, its still a walk in the park.

Then if the AI is good, then it must be a challenge, so you need a good saving system.

So pick only ONE. or else you err...


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Well, if the AI is pathetic(as most see), why the heck do you need a quick system. I mean even in "Post-Apocalyptic Human" difficulty, its still a walk in the park.
> 
> Then if the AI is good, then it must be a challenge, so you need a good saving system.
> 
> So pick only ONE. or else you err...



You are confusing a good AI with an "all seeing eye". A bad AI can equally deal the same or more amount of damage.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 7, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> They complain about dumb AI and then they complain about quick save. Pick only one please.



a sandbox game really needs quicksave. you can't put checkpoints everywhere. 



JojoTheDragon said:


> Well, if the AI is pathetic(as most see), why the heck do you need a quick system.



cause AI = pathetic, doesn't mean game will be any easy or it may even mean that enemy will spot you through walls. then? or if they spot you from miles away?



JojoTheDragon said:


> I mean even in "Post-Apocalyptic Human" difficulty, its still a walk in the park.



till now (Level 2), yes its easy. once you figure out how enemy will try to ambush you or the routes they'll take to get to you, all you need to care about is that your gun have plenty of ammo & your mouse is in working state


----------



## asingh (Apr 7, 2011)

Vehicle damage is awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

jojothedragon said:
			
		

> Well, if the AI is pathetic(as most see), why the heck do you need a quick system. I mean even in "Post-Apocalyptic Human" difficulty, its still a walk in the park.
> 
> Then if the AI is good, then it must be a challenge, so you need a good saving system.
> 
> So pick only ONE. or else you err...


Because its a ****ing sandbox game and I don't want to go places again to find ammo and those upgrades and also the checkpoints are quite far from each other. If it were a linear game then it would have been no problem but its not thats why I require save mechanics. Also sometimes I want to try a specific spot with different strategy to get the outcome accordingly and if there ain't a save system its ****ing irritating to kill those dumbs in way and walk for 1km and then approach through different strategy.


----------



## tkin (Apr 8, 2011)

Bwahaha, game is too darn easy, actually its gamebreaking easy if you have a silenced  pistol and a steady aim, take headshots at human enemies with the silenced pistols, they don't care, I killed all human enemies in the game with just a silenced pistol, the aliens were a bit challenging as their weakspots are in the back and they move too much, also I loved the pinger, but the game lacks an epic boss like Crysis had and an epic weapon to kill it.

Also I finished the game in one try today, due to that blundering nano catalyst bug, unlocked most upgrades, total game time was about 8 hours, Post human warrior mode.

PS: The tactical vision is overpowered, it makes the game easy as if you are using a wallhack, see enemy pointers through walls if you select them, WTF??


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2011)

Completed the game and it's fairly easy . Using only cloak mode I was able to complete the last level though there was a little fight at the end but all it took was some gun shots and melee attack combo - a easy fight like that is not challenging or can't be called a last  ( boss , err where ? ) fight IMO.

Now the only plus point of this game is nano upgrades which made the game even more easier though as I've patched this game I have not faced any kind of bug so far


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> due to that blundering nano catalyst bug, unlocked most upgrades


Whats that and what does this bug do??


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

^^


tkin said:


> unlocked most upgrades,



..........................


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

^^
Without collecting those crazy alien parts???


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes 

cool isnt it? thats one kinda bug, and there is another bug where all the nano catalyst you've collected will be reset to zero when you begin the next level...the funny thing is that it happens after patching the game lol.


----------



## tkin (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Yes
> 
> cool isnt it? thats one kinda bug, and there is another bug where all the nano catalyst you've collected will be reset to zero when you begin the next level...the funny thing is that it happens after patching the game lol.


No no, in my case it decreases after restarting the game(1980 to 1180), so I chugged along, also for some reason patch  1.1 and 1.2 lowers my FPS in a few places, so I played with the vanilla version(fckin dual core processor), collected a lot of catalyst and unlocked almost all nano catalyst upgrade, also note the melee bug is reset after changing the weapon a few times.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

Yay! This game sux. -_- No not really.

How in Sun's name does collecting alien parts 'crazy'? I'm an alien too, but collectin' aliens parts is kewl...


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

tkin said:


> No no, in my case it decreases after restarting the game(1980 to 1180), so I chugged along, also for some reason patch  1.1 and 1.2 lowers my FPS in a few places, so I played with the vanilla version(fckin dual core processor), collected a lot of catalyst and unlocked almost all nano catalyst upgrade, also note the melee bug is reset after changing the weapon a few times.



hmm..strange bugs!..I didnt face any nano catalyst related bugs the first time I played the game, and now im in my second play-through, started facing the problem.
Man crytek is badly fcked up, sure they're making a lot of money (thanks to all the fake advertising), but majority of the PC user base is angry like hell. check mycrysis forums, you ll understand.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> hmm..strange bugs!..I didnt face any nano catalyst related bugs the first time I played the game, and now im in my second play-through, started facing the problem.
> Man crytek is badly fcked up, sure they're making a lot of money (thanks to all the fake advertising), but majority of the PC user base is angry like hell. check mycrysis forums, you ll understand.



They are over-exaggerating. The game is good. I never met these hackers, but when I do, I'll just hop on to SP.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

I know..But if this game was developed from any other AAA developer, I dont think people would have whined this much. But its crytek we are talking about, NO previous game of their s  was such a buggy release as crysis 2.


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2011)

Hopefully I will be getting my copy tomorrow


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2011)

Apparently I applied the latest patch. FPS has shot up like hell. Now getting constant 60 with all on extremer....!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 8, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> I know..But if this game was developed from any other AAA developer, I dont think people would have whined this much. But its crytek we are talking about, NO previous game of their s  was such a buggy release as crysis 2.



Everyone will have trouble and fall. 'Nuff said.



asingh said:


> Apparently I applied the latest patch. FPS has shot up like hell. Now getting constant 60 with all on extremer....!



That's vice versa for most of the people. Lucky you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 8, 2011)

asingh said:


> Apparently I applied the latest patch. FPS has shot up like hell. Now getting constant 60 with all on extremer....!



Thanks for the info. I will update the game now


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> That's vice versa for most of the people. Lucky you.



Ya Xfire was buggy for this game. Using RadeonPRO to force it using the Bioshock spoof for the drivers. Bloom is still PITA, but the above corrects it.



vamsi_krishna said:


> Thanks for the info. I will update the game now


Yes, try it out.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 8, 2011)

*[MyCrysis] DirectX 11 coming for Crysis 2*



> We would like to announce that there will be a DX11 patch released for Crysis 2. We are working to get the best out of DX11, so we’ll wait to announce the features until a little closer to release.



*Source*

This is the real deal guys. DX11 patch will be coming. However, most people have finished the game already and IMO this patch won't do wonders. Bottomline for me is that the patch is pointless.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yup..its pointless. 
We're all second class guys for crytek


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I ain't getting fps boost up even after installing latest patch. Goddamn Crytek I didn't expected this sh1t from you guys.


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2011)

^^
What all you running it on..?


----------



## akshayt (Apr 8, 2011)

In going from 1.0 to 1.1, my FPS might have increased slightly or might not have increased at all, however, the game became smoother with the same FPS, a noticeable difference


----------



## hellknight (Apr 8, 2011)

Whoah... I'm on 1.2 patch with GTX 260 Sonic edition.. but still playing it on Very High settings in Full HD.. need to crank up the graphics..


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2011)

akshayt said:


> In going from 1.0 to 1.1, my FPS might have increased slightly or might not have increased at all, however, the game became smoother with the same FPS, a noticeable difference



What is your system configuration. Interesting.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 8, 2011)

Well mine is
Intel core2Duo E4400 2.0GHz
Intel DG965RY mobo
2 GB DDR2 667MHz Kingston RAM
Sapphire Radeon 5770
2.5 TB HDD + 500 GB external.
corsair 450VX
Viewsonic VA1912w (1440*900) 19"
Logitach MX518
and that is all.


----------



## tkin (Apr 8, 2011)

asingh said:


> Apparently I applied the latest patch. FPS has shot up like hell. Now getting constant 60 with all on extremer....!


Because Crossfire is finally working as it should and scaling properly but in single cards the fps has dropped a bit, specially in the level where you have to make explosions to distract guards.


----------



## asingh (Apr 8, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well mine is
> Intel core2Duo E4400 2.0GHz
> Intel DG965RY mobo
> 2 GB DDR2 667MHz Kingston RAM
> ...



Well you cannot expect much from the patch loads. Your CPU is not 4x and you have less RAM. Your system is a BT more than the game optimization.



tkin said:


> Because Crossfire is finally working as it should and scaling properly but in single cards the fps has dropped a bit, specially in the level where you have to make explosions to distract guards.



No, XfireX is still not working well. If you would have read my posts I am forcing the Xfire and game using RadeonPRO and exe. spoof...! Makes no difference.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *[MyCrysis] DirectX 11 coming for Crysis 2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This may give the game a second wind ( visually ) IMO 

I was thinking about playing it for one more time but now I'll wait until the patch comes out.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Well you cannot expect much from the patch loads. Your CPU is not 4x and you have less RAM. Your system is a BT more than the game optimization.


I know but patch doesn't fixes many yet and I getting good playable FPS but these are bugs why I don't play this game full on.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 9, 2011)

what is the size of patch 1.2?


----------



## ico (Apr 9, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> what is the size of patch 1.2?


some 360 MB, I guess.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 9, 2011)

OH! 1.1 was only 38mb and 1.2 360 mb ..............


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 9, 2011)

Apparently they addressed some serious issues (it seems).


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, DX11 rocks. And I'm gonna play it like Crysis 2 is used to be. Darn me.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Is crysis 2 dx11 patch out?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

^^ Not yet.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 9, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:


> OH! 1.1 was only 38mb and 1.2 360 mb ..............



Its only 40 MB. 
Crysis 2 v1.2 Patch - Big Download


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 9, 2011)

ico said:


> some 360 MB, I guess.





Was my internet speed gone upto to 4mbps?..I downloaded the patch in 5 mins


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah on some sites its 361mb and on some sites its 40mb and I downloaded the 40mb and applied it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2011)

I have downloaded both of them and applied them. patch 1.21 is also available


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

LMAO!!!!

*i52.tinypic.com/14sz0c7.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 11, 2011)

This game is getting interesting. I'm in the final stages of the game.. and it is fantastic. Unlike the initial missions.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> LMAO!!!!



Nice share man. Did'nt think AI would be such dumb!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

I only shared it coz the sentence was rhyming  'Maximum Game, Minimum AI!'...isnt that funny? 
The AI is pretty smart for an sandbox game (considering the huge environments and verticality), but sadly lot of people are not able to realize it because of the bugs which have plagued the game. Lazy Crytek!


----------



## quan chi (Apr 11, 2011)

I dont understand why people are complaining about the AI i am playing it in 'veteran' mode and almost on the verge of finishing it.Till now the AI is quite good as far as i am concerned.

If people play it at 'easy' or 'regular' mode and still complain about the AI then i dont have any words to say.

(Please dont get it otherwise it is perfectly normal to play at those difficulties. But complaining is another thing.)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

^^ Its not AI its the bug of this game. I mean many times AI won't respond to you run in circles around them ans they are like came to hang out and don't give a sh1t about. AI is good but not as good as Crysis thats the reasons of a lot of complains. There are also a lot of other bugs like take a silenced pistol and you can kill most without getting detected except some bigger enemies and bosses.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

quan chi said:


> I dont understand why people are complaining about the AI i am playing it in 'veteran' mode and almost on the verge of finishing it.Till now the AI is quite good as far as i am concerned.
> 
> If people play it at 'easy' or 'regular' mode and still complain about the AI then i dont have any words to say.
> 
> (Please dont get it otherwise it is perfectly normal to play at those difficulties. But complaining is another thing.)



lol..yeah. Half of the complains in this thread about the game's AI are based on videos and articles.



gameranand said:


> take a silenced pistol and you can kill most without getting detected



You can do that in both Crysis 1 and 2. The only difference is that cloaking and de-cloaking is a lot easier in C2 as its alloted to a key, whereas in C1 the time gap you get during that decloak-kill-cloak is more as it takes time to do that using the middle mouse button. And believe me, the AI in C2 is perfectly adjusted to that predator style of gameplay(In Veteran and post human warrior difficulties btw), the enemies shoot at you right when you decloak(given that you're out of cover.)
And this is only with the human AI, fighting the aliens requires a different approach (with silenced shotgun...cloak-run-slide-shoot! = awesome!!!!  )


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> lol..yeah. Half of the complains in this thread about the game's AI are based on videos and articles.


well, still it is pretty bad imho. When it comes to AI, I always look at FEAR and I expect newer games to outperform it atleast.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> The only difference is that cloaking and de-cloaking is a lot easier in C2 as its alloted to a key, whereas in C1 the time gap you get during that decloak-kill-cloak is more as it takes time to do that using the middle mouse button


Yes. Thats right the time gap was more than enough to get us killed but in this game I cloak kill and again cloak and voila I take care of most enemies like this. I actually like stealthy approach and I love the reaction of enemies in this mode.



			
				ico said:
			
		

> well, still it is pretty bad imho. When it comes to AI, I always look at FEAR and I expect newer games to outperform it atleast.


Agreed. I never see a better AI than FEAR and Far Cry.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 11, 2011)

ico said:


> well, still it is pretty bad imho. When it comes to AI, I always look at FEAR and I expect newer games to outperform it atleast.



Corridor shooter's AI  vs  sandbox AI 
I'll try and get that game anyway.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 11, 2011)

Till now the only bug i had encountered was at the end of the level 'Semper Fi Or Die' or where you had to follow a marine who was not proceeding and instead was standing at a point even though there were no enemies.




cyborg47 said:


> l the enemies shoot at you right when you decloak(given that you're out of cover.)
> And this is only with the human AI, fighting the aliens requires a different approach (with silenced shotgun...cloak-run-slide-shoot! = awesome!!!!  )



Correct! even they keep on shooting at your current position if you cloak in their sight.


Btw man i dont know about the silenced pistol/shotgun thing! seems interesting have to try.


----------



## ico (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Corridor shooter's AI  vs  sandbox AI


I couldn't care less about this. I need a challenge, nothing else.  Far Cry 2 gives you that challenge, if you really want me to name a *sandbox* game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Corridor shooter's AI vs sandbox AI


What about Far Cry and Far Cry 2.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Corridor shooter's AI  vs  sandbox AI
> I'll try and get that game anyway.



STALKER's AI was pretty good too. FEAR and STALKER for me.


----------



## adirawat20 (Apr 11, 2011)

is anyone else getting a problem of no multiplayer.
There not even a single server online
BTW SP of this game is cool. and 5000 nano catlyst for one kill is also awesome.


----------



## asingh (Apr 11, 2011)

Far Cry 1 was difficult. Never tried part 2.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Far Cry 1 was difficult. Never tried part 2.


Its a toned down version at best. But AI is good.


----------



## sparx (Apr 12, 2011)

Crysis 2 misses the tactical destruction with DX11 like in BFBC2, this should have been in it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

ico said:


> I couldn't care less about this. I need a challenge, nothing else.  Far Cry 2 gives you that challenge, if you really want me to name a *sandbox* game.



good..why dont you get C2 then?
AI from sandbox games are meant to be experienced rather than watched through the videos(coz they look crap on them!).
Look at the new RAGE arsenal gameplay video, the AI looks so dull, but you and I both know that it ll be great when played.



sparx said:


> Crysis 2 misses the tactical destruction with DX11 like in BFBC2, this should have been in it.



yup...the interactivity with the environment from C1 is completely missing in C2.  
never played BC2, cant say anything on that.



quan chi said:


> Btw man i dont know about the silenced pistol/shotgun thing! seems interesting have to try.



Against the humans, its the decloak-headshot-cloak(any weapon with silencer and single bullet mode, press '2' to switch between that and normal firing mode) thing.
Against the Aliens, its the ...cloak-run-slide-shoot! (with silenced shotgun).
Thats the best part of the gameplay for me


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2011)

tech2.com reviewed it...
Avinash Bali Says "AI is dumb..but graphics is awesome Newyork City detailing....etc"


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,

I am having problem with crysis 2, recently I bought new system and installed win7 64bit and crysis 2.
I  was plaing crysis 2 then accidently I pressed some key( cant remember which one) and  after that  the screen screen became vertically split.  I tried many key combinations to bring it back.. but didnt worked.. 

This happens only while playing game..

also tried deleting and copying the game. I am using 15'' CRT LG monitor.. and my signature has my pc config
tried google but no luck.

any solution..?


----------



## Kalyan (Apr 12, 2011)

try Ctrl+T. that was the nvidia 3d vision shortcut. just a thought. 
Though i see ATI card in your signature.. i presume this is the new system.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloody sh!t - full CPU usage ! when ever i get in to crowded battle my FPS is dropping rapidly from 85 to 25 !

Crysis 2 needs more optimization !

Also the CPU temps are 30% more than other games playing ! all 4 cores are utilized 100%


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

Installing and posting in this post soon 

Not much interesting. Damn Batman Arkham Asylum has raised my expectations for every game. AI is pretty random.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5024/5613050513_d2d5d150c4_z.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

Daymn ! looks like I need to upgrade to try my hands on the game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ I guess it wont be worth it.
Get the upgrade before BF3 releases..totally worth all the upgrade!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

I am thinking to go Ati way this time. Been a nvidia user for so long. Just have to buy a new Motherboard, RAM and Gfx card


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn my FPS is way head around !

*i.imgur.com/jvdvI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oNiAU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pftmL.jpg


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2011)

sparx said:


> Crysis 2 misses the tactical destruction with DX11 like in BFBC2, this should have been in it.


In BFBC2 you blew up wooden small houses, try blowing some concrete skyscrapers and suddenly theres plenty of factors that come in, like physics of falling debris etc.



cyborg47 said:


> good..why dont you get C2 then?
> AI from sandbox games are meant to be experienced rather than watched through the videos(coz they look crap on them!).
> Look at the new RAGE arsenal gameplay video, the AI looks so dull, but you and I both know that it ll be great when played.
> 
> ...


Why decloak? If you shoot an enemy with a silenced pistol it does not remove the cloak at all, you can get 2-3 shots easily(it takes a small amount of energy per shot) and with the nanorecharge module you can get back to killing in no time(that's why I don't use it), you can massacre entire hoards of human enemies using this technique without getting shot or detected(scout first), helps to have covert ops module.

The decloak-armor-shoot-clock is useful for aliens, get a LMG(mk60) and see the aliens fall, the LMG and silenced pistol kills the game.

PS: LMGs, if used effectively can take out all aliens except the heavies(incl, red cloaked ones)


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

damngoodnam99 said:
			
		

> Damn my FPS is way head around !


Well thats a quite a large amount of fps drop.


			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Why decloak? If you shoot an enemy with a silenced pistol it does not remove the cloak at all, you can get 2-3 shots easily(it takes a small amount of energy per shot) and with the nanorecharge module you can get back to killing in no time(that's why I don't use it), you can massacre entire hoards of human enemies using this technique without getting shot or detected(scout first), helps to have covert ops module.
> 
> The decloak-armor-shoot-clock is useful for aliens, get a LMG(mk60) and see the aliens fall, the LMG and silenced pistol kills the game.
> 
> PS: LMGs, if used effectively can take out all aliens except the heavies(incl, red cloaked ones)


Yeah I have to agree on this one. Silenced pistols and weapons are overkill in this game it just gets like walking and shooting no challenge at all.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well thats a quite a large amount of fps drop.
> 
> Yeah I have to agree on this one. Silenced pistols and weapons are overkill in this game it just gets like walking and shooting no challenge at all.



play the game @ hard level , The clock will be easily identified by the enemy !also the silenced guns are much useful in this 

I am on a final mission !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

damngoodman99 said:
			
		

> play the game @ hard level , The clock will be easily identified by the enemy !also the silenced guns are much useful in this


I have played on Hard difficulty but Silenced guns are really overkill in this game as I was able to dispatch most of the enemies without getting detected.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 13, 2011)

I too have played the game on Hard. With silenced weapons, its just a walk in the park.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

Woah - six months out of gaming is now really hard for me (finished the game)


Spoiler



Ended the game - really man no final boss ?? only 4 donuts finally really ?? this is not wat i expected !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

^^in terms of Ending

Crysis > Crysis WarHead > Crysis 2


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 13, 2011)

@Kalyan  thanks , but it didnt worked..  but  after removing gamedata in c drive it worked..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^in terms of Ending
> 
> Crysis > Crysis WarHead > Crysis 2



Okay, now I'm pissed.


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> good..why dont you get C2 then?
> AI from sandbox games are meant to be experienced rather than watched through the videos(coz they look crap on them!).


I know which games to spend my money on. 

PS: I'm playing this game.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 13, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Okay, now I'm pissed.



You didn't complete ? yet ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ Neither have I. With all the graphical and AI bugs in this game I better wait for patches then I'll give it a try.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

completed the game. but 1 thing i really missed from first Crysis: Snipers. theres hardly any. & thankfully encountered only 1 minor bug where a friendly soldier was holding a cloaked weapon.

lastly enemy AI is dumb. they don't try to flank you (at all). just keep hiding behind covers waiting for a grenade to drop by & blow them into pieces.


----------



## noob (Apr 13, 2011)

Dumb AI ever seen. Even Hitman series in those days got excellent AI. Not seen any recent games matching AI of Hitman.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

Anil Jadhav said:
			
		

> Dumb AI ever seen. Even Hitman series in those days got excellent AI. Not seen any recent games matching AI of Hitman.


 Increase your difficulty. The AI is good for Sandbox game


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> Increase your difficulty. The AI is good for Sandbox game


I have played it on hard difficulty and AI is dumb thats it. Even at higher difficulty. What is this some kind of special game where we have to up the difficulty to play the game. How many times you seen people saying that AI is dumb for other shooters like BF or COD. AI is challenging enough in them even at normal so why the hell I have to up the difficulty in this one. If I have to up the difficulty then the answer is simple that AI is dumb. Up the difficulty to max in BC2 and say about AI in that game or Far cry 2 or Crysis or Far cry. If I find AI challenging enough in them at normal and if I have to up the difficulty then isn't the reason behind this is because *AI is Dumb* in this fu(king game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ Im not bothered if you bring up battlefield, crysis1, farcry. But please please dont even bring call of duty into the discussion when you're talking about AI.

*CALL OF DUTY HAS ONE OF THE MOST LAMEST AIs IN THE WORLD.* 

Heck its not even a real AI in that game, its all scripted. It saddens me so much that people even consider COD this way.



gameranand said:


> How many times you seen people saying that AI is dumb for other shooters like COD.



A few times, and only from the mature[real!] gamers. Kids will obviously like it, coz the game completely fools you with the scripted NPCs. And thats one of the things that makes cod so popular.... *'simple' 'less taxing on brain' 'yet rewarding'*.

bottom line - 'call of duty for 14yrs old!'



gameranand said:


> I have played it on hard difficulty and AI is dumb thats it. Even at higher difficulty. What is this some kind of special game where we have to up the difficulty to play the game. How many times you seen people saying that AI is dumb for other shooters like BF or COD. AI is challenging enough in them even at normal so why the hell I have to up the difficulty in this one. If I have to up the difficulty then the answer is simple that AI is dumb. Up the difficulty to max in BC2 and say about AI in that game or Far cry 2 or Crysis or Far cry. If I find AI challenging enough in them at normal and if I have to up the difficulty then isn't the reason behind this is because *AI is Dumb* in this fu(king game.



Man I must admit, you're awesome [not mocking u]. Im having a real hard time playing in the post human warrior difficulty. de-cloak, and those guys wont even give you a chance to run.

@Tkin..wow, all this time i've been decloak-shoot-cloak ing and didnt even notice that you wont decloak when you shoot with a silencer. but its taking around half of the suit's energy for each shot.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Man I must admit, you're awesome [not mocking u]. Im having a real hard time playing in the post human warrior difficulty. de-cloak, and those guys wont even give you a chance to run.


Well you didn't used the feature that tkin use thats why you are saying so and I used that so game was easy for me. 


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> But please please dont even bring call of duty into the discussion when you're talking about AI.


Yeah I agree just came to my mind some random shooter game and I typed. 



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> @Tkin..wow, all this time i've been decloak-shoot-cloak ing and didnt even notice that you wont decloak when you shoot with a silencer. but its taking around half of the suit's energy for each shot.


Well you can always hide to complete the bar can't you?? Thats why game is easy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well you can always hide to complete the bar can't you?? Thats why game is easy.



LOL..its called a sandbox-type game for a reason. You've been playing the game in an easy way and call the game itself easy!?..cmon man thats lame!

May be I should blame the game for making it so open, giving more options letting players play the way the devs want them to play. Let Crysis 3 be a more linear shooter! 



gameranand said:


> Well you didn't used the feature that tkin use thats why you are saying so and I used that so game was easy for me.



Well, that 'feature' doesnt really bring down the difficulty from sky to the ground 
3 bullets with silencer and cloak, the suit energy will be zero!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> LOL..its called a sandbox-type game for a reason. You've been playing the game in an easy way and call the game itself easy!?..cmon man thats lame!
> 
> May be I should blame the game for making it so open, giving more options letting players play the way the devs want them to play. Let Crysis 3 be a more linear shooter!


Even if you don't play this way then also enemies hardly try to flank you and come to you. You just kill one duck regenerate health and kill another. At least in Crysis 1 they tried to come to me to kill me but not in this one.



			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Well, that 'feature' doesnt really bring down the difficulty from sky to the ground
> 3 bullets with silencer and cloak, the suit energy will be zero!


And you forgot one thing. 1 bullet to head is equal to one kill.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

Who knows..try experimenting!  the game definitely has that 'feature'.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Who knows..try experimenting!  the game definitely has that 'feature'.


Who have time to waste on this toned down game. I would rather play ME and ME2 again with different class than this one.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ your call commander!..you say you want to play a game, I say which one.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> ^^ your call commander!..you say you want to play a game, I say which one.


LOL.  Yeah. Sure thing right now busy with Sam Fischer you better also get busy with him.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 13, 2011)

*@ cyborg47*

Yup buddy i agree with you about the difficulty. Get past normal and the difficulty shoots up. The aliens also become quite annoying sometimes and pack quite a punch. The upgraded aliens in the later levels are pretty hard to kill as well.

I would say the AI is good and not as dumb as other members point it to be. But yes, i do agree that this game could have been a lot better in terms of storyline and fight sequences. They kind of toned down the original feel.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2011)

Wait, THAT was the ending? Seriously, Crytek?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

^^ you mean the lack of boss fights?..yeah it was lame.
Atleast they should have throw a few pingers!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 13, 2011)

Naoh, I'm *REALLY* pissed! Darn! Will carry on with SHIFT 2 me guess.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Anybody played the multiplayer of Crysis 2?

I want to know if it's playable in India as my friends and I might decide to buy this and I am the only one with an ok connection


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

axes2t2 said:
			
		

> I want to know if it's playable in India as my friends and I might decide to buy this and I am the only one with an ok connection


In most simple words.You can't play multiplayer in India. DO NOT BUY THIS GAME.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dammit.

Seems like I won't be buying Modern Warfare either.

Well single player Crysis 2 it is then.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> ^^ you mean the lack of boss fights?..yeah it was lame.
> Atleast they should have throw a few pingers!



Yes, I mean exactly that. They built up the excitement with all that Ceph-nanosuit fusion over the period of time and just gave it away at the end. I was expecting an epic boss fight with enhanced Ceph-like powers in the Nanosuit. 

They call me...Prophet.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Increase your difficulty. The AI is good for Sandbox game



what will you get by increasing difficulty? the aliens/Cell will take couple of extra shots before going down. the Alien Boss will last 5-6sec longer infront of that .50cal. but still they won't charge at you. this is exact the opposite of what i was expecting for C2. Crytek, pump your aliens with some *good quality* steroids 



cyborg47 said:


> Atleast they should have throw a few pingers!



1 pinger without any rocket too will be good enough but what you get? 3-5 cloaked aliens. even killing (2-3) nonosuited koreans from 1st Crysis was a challenge.

*Update*: anyone turned nanovision on when in Hargreave's room (with 4 nanosuits on display). the first right one glows. means there was someone inside it. it made me think that this was the end & i need to battle another nanosuited soldier as bossfight. sadly this was not Crytek's plan


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> In most simple words.You can't play multiplayer in India. DO NOT BUY THIS GAME.



That ain't true. I just played it yesterday (yeah, after my exams) and my ping in Dutch server was 156-198.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2011)

Completed in veteran difficulty.No ending credits lol.
this was nowhere closer to the trailer they had shown.was not much enjoyable.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> That ain't true. I just played it yesterday (yeah, after my exams) and my ping in Dutch server was 156-198.


Well you are an exception in this whole forum (No offence just saying you are lucky  ). Others are not able to play it because of high ping rates and there are no Indian servers for the game so its on you luck and trying your luck for 1000 bucks doesn't seem goos idea to me honestly.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well you are an exception in this whole forum (No offence just saying you are lucky  ). Others are not able to play it because of high ping rates and there are no Indian servers for the game so its on you luck and trying your luck for 1000 bucks doesn't seem goos idea to me honestly.



There's no luck in it. In BC2 I get 200-250 ping in Euro servers, in Indian servers I get 350. Luck? I don't think so.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 14, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well you are an exception in this whole forum (No offence just saying you are lucky  ). Others are not able to play it because of high ping rates and there are no Indian servers for the game so its on you luck and trying your luck for 1000 bucks doesn't seem goos idea to me honestly.



I am able to find servers around 200ms..but the problem is that they either take a lot of time to appear(around 5-10mins), or they're always full 

@gameranand - Open the server browser and wait for sometime..


----------



## quan chi (Apr 14, 2011)

What lacked in crysis 2 is i think the level design not the ai.Except for few all the other levels can be completed without even killing a single enemy or by stealth kill.


----------



## mohiuddin (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ i didn't play it yet...but, same thing hearing in many forums.hope, they fix them patching. Then, i may give it a try.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey guys those who have completed C2 pls rate out of 10 for the following points:

*
1.Graphics
2.Sound 
3.Gameplay
4.Replayablity
5.Gamer Satisfaction
6.StoryLine
*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hey guys those who have completed C2 pls rate out of 10 for the following points:


1.Graphics - 8.5
2.Sound  - 8.5
3.Gameplay - 6
4.Replayablity - 7
5.Gamer Satisfaction - 7
6.StoryLine - 3


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

It's boring to kill humans, when will I see the real action i.e. Aliens ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2011)

^When you need to investigate a crashed alien ship, you will encounter the first alien. 


And as for this

1.Graphics 8.5/10
2.Sound 9.5/10
3.Gameplay8.5/10
4.Replayablity 6/10
5.Gamer Satisfaction 8/10
6.StoryLine 6/10


----------



## asingh (Apr 15, 2011)

1.Graphics 9/10
2.Sound 11/10
3.Gameplay 8/10
4.Replayablity 1/10
5.Gamer Satisfaction 8/10
6.StoryLine 1/10


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 15, 2011)

1.Graphics 8/10


asingh said:


> 2.Sound 11/10


3.Gameplay 8/10
4.Replayablity 7/10
5.Gamer Satisfaction 1/10 (personal opinion; waste of 1000 bucks!)
6.StoryLine 7/10
7.Level Design - 11/10 (special mention  )

*btw, found an interesting article on CryEngine 3 on CGsociety!
*features.cgsociety.org/story_custom.php?story_id=6190 *


----------



## noob (Apr 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I have played it on hard difficulty and AI is dumb thats it. Even at higher difficulty. What is this some kind of special game where we have to up the difficulty to play the game. How many times you seen people saying that AI is dumb for other shooters like BF or COD. AI is challenging enough in them even at normal so why the hell I have to up the difficulty in this one. If I have to up the difficulty then the answer is simple that AI is dumb. Up the difficulty to max in BC2 and say about AI in that game or Far cry 2 or Crysis or Far cry. If I find AI challenging enough in them at normal and if I have to up the difficulty then isn't the reason behind this is because *AI is Dumb* in this fu(king game.



+1. I want a  game to have good AI at default normal level. Bottom line is ,AI is dumb. {Poor Testing of game}


----------



## Joker (Apr 15, 2011)

1. graphics 7/10 (expected much more)
2. sound 10/10 (gj here)
3. gameplay 5/10 (ai is poo)
4. replaybility 5/10 (wont play again)
5. gamer satisfction 5/10 (unsatisfied)
6. storyline 2/10 (same old sh!te)
7. level design 2/10 (poo. apart from last levels)

overall: 6/10.

hype wuz created...crytek didnt deliver.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally, got myself Crysis 2  

Just about completed the first mission.


----------



## shruti (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm halfway through this game and I must say it has been a disappointing experience for me.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome AI !!!
Spawning right behind me, in front of me, out of thin air and then disappearing, reappearing...lol.

Who did the testing for this game ?


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2011)

Just Installed the game ! Amazed to say that till now the Graphics are awesome and there is not even a single frame drop on a config like mine. Extreme Detail, good ai.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 15, 2011)

shantanu said:


> Just Installed the game ! Amazed to say that till now the Graphics are awesome and there is not even a single frame drop on a config like mine. Extreme Detail, good *CELL* ai, *bad alien AI*.



corrected


----------



## shantanu (Apr 15, 2011)

haha ! Didn't feel that way ! I am playing in the hardest mode ! So AI seems too much to me 

One thing is true that they spawn from god knows where !


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

shantanu said:


> One thing is true that they spawn from god knows where !



I am just back with infinite spawn combo breaking. Guess I needed to reach to the source to stop infinite spawning...lol. I hear some voices and turn behind but there is no one. I move a step ahead only to reveal the enemy behind...sucks to encounter enemies using cloaking without nanosuit...wtf.

Graphics are nothing like metro 2033. Best graphics in any game I played.

Aliens are even more stupid, they rick rolling and me shotgunning them down.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 16, 2011)

1.Graphics 7/10
 2.Sound 11/10
 3.Gameplay 8/10
 4.Replayablity 7/10
 5.Gamer Satisfaction 7/10
 6.StoryLine 7/10

I think that the story was good.. but not as awesome as they were claiming it to be.. Moreover, they even said that Modern Warfare 2's story sucked.. which I think, was way better than Crysis 2's story..


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

It's like Halo.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 16, 2011)

actually  crysis 2 is like an ice cream with mixed flavours.contents borrowed from many games like halo,modern warfare series,resident evil etc.But unfortunately it melts soon after you have taken two bites.Therefore massacring your enjoyment.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2011)

oops!.my bad, I'd give graphics a 10/10 considering the fact that its all running on dx9! and it looks almost as good as its predecessor on dx10, ofcourse putting aside the obvious technical things.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> I hear some voices and turn behind but there is no one. I move a step ahead only to reveal the enemy behind...sucks to encounter enemies using cloaking without nanosuit...wtf.



link



Faun said:


> Aliens are even more stupid, they rick rolling and me shotgunning them down.



thats why bad alien AI. only the ones who shoot those white laser kind of thing tries to flank you or charges at you. Read have brains.


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm bored with Crysis 2, and this is just my 2nd playthrough, I played crysis and wh atleast 5 times each, almost no variation, I'm bored.

PS: I absolutely love crysis 2's sound effects, the game blows even the original crysis away with this, and the new york cover from B.O.B is just impressive.
[YOUTUBE]nQsuHkhs_uE[/YOUTUBE]

PS: Die EA, DIE.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2011)

Eagerly waiting for FEAR 3..hope it wont disappoint me as Crysis 2

Btw which is good FEAR 1 or FEAR 2


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Eagerly waiting for FEAR 3..hope it wont disappoint me as Crysis 2
> 
> Btw which is good FEAR 1 or FEAR 2


Gameplay, story, ai: F.E.A.R 1
Graphics: F.E.A.R 2


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2011)

EA shouldn't die. 
If they die, then we'll have to start buying games at international price.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> Awesome AI !!!
> Spawning right behind me, in front of me, out of thin air and then disappearing, reappearing...lol.
> 
> Who did the testing for this game ?



also add 'firing from behind walls' 



_


----------



## shruti (Apr 16, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> oops!.my bad, I'd give graphics a 10/10 considering the fact that its all running on dx9! and it looks almost as good as its predecessor on dx10, ofcourse putting aside the obvious technical things.


err- DirectX is just an API. Graphics don't depend upon the DX version. Crysis 2 is a well designed DX9 game, so obviously it looks good.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 16, 2011)

Although I have just played a bit, IMO

1.Graphics 8.5/10
2.Sound 8/10
3.Gameplay 8.5/10
4.Replayablity 8/10
5.Gamer Satisfaction 8.5/10


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> EA shouldn't die.
> If they die, then we'll have to start buying games at international price.


You forgot rockstar?



shruti said:


> err- DirectX is just an API. *Graphics don't depend upon the DX version*. Crysis 2 is a well designed DX9 game, so obviously it looks good.


Why don't you google a little bit. DX9 looks good DX10/11 can look better if used properly(soft shadows, HDR).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yes. R* is another angel here in India. But R* games alone won't suffice our gaming needs.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2011)

shruti said:


> err- DirectX is just an API. Graphics don't depend upon the DX version. Crysis 2 is a well designed DX9 game, so obviously it looks good.



Yes. DX is an API. But when every one say DX11 is good, They are not just talking about this API. But a 3D rendering API (which is a part of DX API package) called D3D. D3D isn't just an API but a 3D rendering API or you can call it 3D Graphics Library. Now, game engine renders the entire game with this D3D. So, DX is indeed an important thing. And DX11 isn't that great.. but it sure has better rendering techniques than DX9,10.  So, games does depend upon DirectX, becase D3D is a part of DX.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> You forgot rockstar?


nope..rockstart have forgotten the indian market.
no RDR pc port, and now LA Noire. 



shruti said:


> err- DirectX is just an API. Graphics don't depend upon the DX version. Crysis 2 is a well designed DX9 game, so obviously it looks good.



Im not much of a geek, so wont argue about what API is and all.
But I was comparing how it actually looks, obviously games with dx10 look better compared to the ones with dx9.



tkin said:


> DX10/11 can look better if used properly(soft shadows, HDR).



Exactly!


----------



## shruti (Apr 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> Why don't you google a little bit. DX9 looks good DX10/11 can look better if used properly(soft shadows, HDR).


and why dont you read what I've said? have I said anything else? the newer API just saves developer time while implementing those better looking eye-candy like 'soft shadows'

google wont be of any help, sir.  developers just havent implemented those eye-candy in DX9. so all these DX9 vs DX11 comparisons are farce.


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2011)

I must say you gamers should stfu as hardly anyone of you know what you are talking about. Just concentrate on playing games.



Spoiler



PS: I'm not being rude. 





tkin said:


> DX9 looks good DX10/11 can look better if used properly.


The converse is also true.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2011)

ico said:


> I must say you gamers should stfu as hardly anyone of you know what you are talking about. Just concentrate on playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2011)

ico said:


> I must say you gamers should stfu as hardly anyone of you know what you are talking about. Just concentrate on playing games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Wise. LOL


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2011)

ico said:


> The converse is also true.



I guess yeah. Assassins Creed (dx10) and Assassins Creed 2 (dx9) are good examples. AC2 looked good though it was using dx9, and ran pretty smooth.
But then again Tkin mentioned dx11 as well, obviously things like tessellation will not be possible with dx9 no matter how much the developer spends time with it, may be it is I dont know, but never seen a dx9 game with tessellation.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2011)

shruti said:


> and why dont you read what I've said? have I said anything else? the newer API just saves developer time while implementing those better looking eye-candy like 'soft shadows'



I will not prolong this as you have lot of things to learn about. DX11 has indeed new techniques like Tessellation, New face texture mappings like Ptex. etc. And, though it isn't worth the hype and noise it is creating now.. it does boasts new features. In a word.. It has new abilities to render new eye candy.. but no way near to what MS is hyping it up.


----------



## varunb (Apr 16, 2011)

@shruti: Dont forget tessellation in DX11.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 16, 2011)

shruti said:


> err- DirectX is just an API. Graphics don't depend upon the DX version. Crysis 2 is a well designed DX9 game, so obviously it looks good.



Games do depend upon the api as far as rendering techniques are concerned. The game engine renders everything harnessing the api. So newer api's are the future of game development because they raise the bar higher by implementing new rendering methods like "tesselation"and so on. DX11 for example supports "multithreading" i.e divides the workload into different threads for simultaneous processing with fewer downtimes. The result is richer looking and more complex game engines can now be built.

The following is a quote from another forum:


> DX11 will improve the appearance of curved surfaces by throwing in more polygons. I think it's pretty much interpolating where additional vertices should be, then drawing them. The level of detail in the cobblestone demo looked to be about a 10-fold increase in the number of vertices, if not more. Doing this without bogging down the GPU would be cool.
> 
> Lastly, DX11 has multi-threading to allow more of the graphics card to work at the same time. They said many parts of a GPU are idle at any given time, and by breaking graphical processes into threads, more of the GPU can be used, resulting in a speed increase.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2011)

Alrigjt, soooo I love Crysis 2, wrigjt? 

Why does Crysis 2 has bad AI and BF3's 7 montjs away?

I still got Brohood. C2's worth buyin'?


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

Completed the game. Interactive cutscene could have been better. Enemy variety not much. You can complete last mission without fighting anyone except the last 4 aliens. No epic fight, not much satisfied with the gameplay.
1.Graphics 7/10
2.Sound 8/10
3.Gameplay 6/10
4.Replayablity 2/10
5.Gamer Satisfaction 5/10


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

@ nvidiageek
God, you got banned? When will you stop trolling? Join memebase and troll as much as you want, I get my troll fix there regularly.

On a side note did anyone play the secret game(easter-egg) during the Crysis 2 credits? If you didn't play it, its so damn nice.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

^^I uninstalled it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 16, 2011)

Faun said:


> 2.Sound 8/10



where did the 2 points go? 
I think they outdid themselves with the sound effects and sound track.


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> where did the 2 points go?
> I think they outdid themselves with the sound effects and sound track.



Metro 2033, Arkham Asylum, ME and AC 2 surpass in sound department


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> On a side note did anyone play the secret game(easter-egg) during the Crysis 2 credits? If you didn't play it, its so damn nice.



how??


----------



## tkin (Apr 16, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> how??


Press fire 5 times(during credits) and play, forgot the controls.

DID ANYBODY SEE THIS?
[YOUTUBE]jRTXpncI8BI[/YOUTUBE]

Please watch, laughter guaranteed.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 16, 2011)

tkin said:


> @ nvidiageek
> God, you got banned? When will you stop trolling? Join memebase and troll as much as you want, I get my troll fix there regularly.
> 
> On a side note did anyone play the secret game(easter-egg) during the Crysis 2 credits? If you didn't play it, its so damn nice.



WTF! i got no credits!! the game just ended after the final battle. is there any secret endings something like that?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

i played back the credits, fired....... err. some 150-160 times, total lasting nearly 20min & guess what. nothing happened


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 17, 2011)

I think crysis was better than crysis 2???


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> i played back the credits, fired....... err. some 150-160 times, total lasting nearly 20min & guess what. nothing happened


Sorry to have f'd up, start the credits from extras menu, press *UP ARROW* five times, start the game, press enter to fire and arrows to drive it.



mailme.manju said:


> I think crysis was better than crysis 2???


Is that a rhetorical question?

PS: Answer is YES.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Sorry to have f'd up, start the credits from extras menu, press *UP ARROW* five times, start the game, press enter to fire and arrows to drive it.



let me try 1 last time but surely that eastern egg was funny


----------



## vickybat (Apr 17, 2011)

*Crytek want 8GB of RAM in next-gen consoles*

*Source*


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Crytek want 8GB of RAM in next-gen consoles*
> 
> *Source*


Dream on:
To match that they will also need an 8 core processor(not PS3 like, but proper 3GHz+ PC like core), and a GFx card with atleast 2GB RAM to keep up, guess where does that put the prices at? So much for "Herp derp! My console is cheaper than your Gfx card"


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Someone should kick crytek in their ass. For god sake what the hell did you do with Crysis 2 after Crysis and Warhead and now you are demanding 8 GB RAM. If this would be the demand from Bioware I wouldn't have replied like this but Crytek. Holy Crap what did you do to the PC version with 24GB RAM for god sake and much better graphics abilities that you are getting tons of criticism and what not.


----------



## asingh (Apr 17, 2011)

I will put in 8GB on my rig.

Give me a game worth it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> I will put in 8GB on my rig.
> 
> Give me a game worth it.


I hope this shouldn't happen that we have to put 8GB RAM for a game on PC to play the game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 17, 2011)

8GB PC ram != 8GB console ram. Console RAMs are much much faster. Well.. atleast in the consoles like PS3


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

asingh said:


> I will put in 8GB on my rig.
> 
> Give me a game worth it.


Metro 2033 (Google for Metro 2033 8GB RAM)

Seriously, give me game worth 8GB, I'll get 16GB, bwahahaha, but the won't, its a conspiracy I tell you.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Metro 2033 (Google for Metro 2033 8GB RAM)


So its a real resource hungry game?? I planning to get it but what the use if it won't run on my PC.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

*facepalm*
Have you guys even read the article!? Crytek was talking about the console memory for godsake!! They felt 512MB for x360 and 256MB for PS3 wasnt enough at all, and that made them to make such comment. And here, you guys are taking it to the PC!..geez!
Keeping the PC failure aside, they've done an amazing job bring CE3 for the consoles.



gameranand said:


> So its a real resource hungry game?? I planning to get it but what the use if it won't run on my PC.



yeah, very resource hungry game!..got around 20-25fps with dx11.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Have you guys even read the article!? Crytek was talking about the console memory for godsake!! They felt 512MB for x360 and 256MB for PS3 wasnt enough at all, and that made them to make such comment. And here, you guys are taking it to the PC!..geez!
> Keeping the PC failure aside, they've done an amazing job bring CE3 for the consoles.


Yeah with a fu(ked up PC title without any explanation for that at all didn't they????


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> So its a real resource hungry game?? I planning to get it but what the use if it won't run on my PC.


It depends on whether you need to max it or not, to max out this game @ 1080p in DX11 mode, max aa, you need 2.8Ghz+ Quad core processor(or 3GHz+ dual cores with HT), 4GB RAM and at least GTX580(still can't do PhysX) or a similar or more powerful card. To use PhysX you need to use a secondary card(GTX460+) as even GTX580s cannot run this game maxed out with PhysX, if you go multigpu then you need GTX560 SLI atleast.

This game is more stressing than Crysis and likewise visuals are very good(mega high res textures and awesome lighting), visually this game is second only to Crysis.

However if you max this game out in DX9 mode you can do with GTX570 or HD6950 @ 1080P(no aa and no PhysX).

I can play this game @ 1680x1050 no aa, DX9, normal settings(medium) but as soon as I go high/very high or DX11 its unplayable, DX11 and aa turns this game into slide show for me.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ Alright bro here are my specs and I am going to play it on 1440*900
Please Give me idea about the performance.

Intel Core2Duo E4400 2.0 GHz
Intel DG965RY Mobo
2 GB DDR2 667MHz RAM
Sapphire Radeon 5770 1 GB Video Card.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyway, Crytek is probably gonna release a patch to fix the AI issues.
Two teams working on the dx11 and AI bugs.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Anyway, Crytek is probably gonna release a patch to fix the AI issues.
> Two teams working on the dx11 and AI bugs.


It would have been nicer if they had put the same team to work before releasing the game and had delayed the game release date on PC IMHO.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Metro 2033 (Google for Metro 2033 8GB RAM)



multi-monitor (say 3X22") setup can utilize 8Gb.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

And a texture pack as well 
heres a quote from mycrysis forums


> The team working on DX11 aren't the same team working on textures and AI


AI, DX11, Texture pack! sweet!
no more whining


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> It would have been nicer if they had put the same team to work before releasing the game and had delayed the game release date on PC IMHO.



game getting delayed is really common. but release a game on date with tons of bugs. what kind of strategy are they following?


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

^^The EA strategy!


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Alright bro here are my specs and I am going to play it on 1440*900
> Please Give me idea about the performance.
> 
> Intel Core2Duo E4400 2.0 GHz
> ...


DX9, no aa, medium(i.e normal) or low.

Do you think they will release DX11 patch, texture pack and ai fix for the lowest selling platform? Maybe DX11 patch but texture pack ain't coming.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Do you think they will release DX11 patch, texture pack and ai fix for the lowest selling platform? Maybe DX11 patch but texture pack ain't coming.



That quote I posted was posted by Cry-Adam (One of the admins of mycrysis forums).
What had you thought?..he was guessing it?


----------



## Soumik (Apr 17, 2011)

Finished Crysis yesterday. No patches.. just whatever came out of the box. I liked the game a lot actually. For me, compared to its predecessors, had more varied gameplay elements, more varied enemy, longer story, and i liked the modern New York environment more than the Lingshang jungles.
 Still, dissappointed at the limited variety and boss fight... could have had some challenging boss fight atleast. Kick ass music though .


Spoiler



I didnt understand what happened in the end... did Prophet's memories took over Alcatraz and brought him back to life? or he lived on AS the suit and Alcatraz was fine within it???


Edit: Spoiler tag.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 17, 2011)

BTW... no Homefront threads here? Thats one nice piece of a game.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Well actually the guys who have posted these videos have a powerful CPU while I have a Lame CPU. But still I got some idea that this game might run fine on my PC or maybe not.



			
				soumik said:
			
		

> BTW... no Homefront threads here? Thats one nice piece of a game.


Actually there is you gotta search
here is the link
*Homefront Talks*


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 17, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Its just prophet's memories that are still stored in that suit.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

^^Metro 2033 is optimized quite well.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2011)

Well then I guess I'll give Metro 2033 a try eh.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 17, 2011)

dx11 patch will not change the game to play again....... am happy with one round.............


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2011)

Soumik said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt understand what happened in the end... did Prophet's memories took over Alcatraz and brought him back to life? or he lived on AS the suit and Alcatraz was fine within it???





Spoiler



Nanosuit stores the DNA and memories of the wearer deep within its layers. That's how Jacob Hargreave designed it. When Prophet removed the suit and passed it on to Alcatraz, the suit carried Prophet's memories and DNA the entire time. However, when the suit modified the spore to eradicate all Ceph instead of humans and after Alcatraz completed the job that Prophet had started, somehow, both Alcatraz's and Prophet's consciousness were accommodated into Alcatraz's body because of some nanasuit mechanism. Prophet hasn't entirely taken over Alcatraz's body but now they both are one with a unified consciousness. In short, Crysis 3 is going to be fuc(king epic!


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2011)

tkin said:


> Do you think they will release DX11 patch, texture pack and ai fix for the lowest selling platform? Maybe DX11 patch but texture pack ain't coming.


If Crytek is developing a Direct3D 11 patch, I hope they take their time before releasing it. Only then it would be good. A half baked DirectX 11 patch won't do anything much. The game should have been tailor-made for DirectX 11 from the beginning itself.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> 8GB PC ram != 8GB console ram. Console RAMs are much much faster. Well.. atleast in the consoles like PS3



Can you please provide an indepth article to support your comment? Afaik, they are the same. If possible, open a new thread so that we can start discussing on it.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Can you please provide an indepth article to support your comment? Afaik, they are the same. If possible, open a new thread so that we can start discussing on it.


Well the most simple example for this is PS3 as it have a mighty Cell Processor which takes load and does most of the work for the console rather than RAM or Video Card. Its RAM is weak yet its very powerful and most games are coded to take advantage of CP rather than other specs in the console.


----------



## Soumik (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nanosuit stores the DNA and memories of the wearer deep within its layers. That's how Jacob Hargreave designed it. When Prophet removed the suit and passed it on to Alcatraz, the suit carried Prophet's memories and DNA the entire time. However, when the suit modified the spore to eradicate all Ceph instead of humans and after Alcatraz completed the job that Prophet had started, somehow, both Alcatraz's and Prophet's consciousness were accommodated into Alcatraz's body because of some nanasuit mechanism. Prophet hasn't entirely taken over Alcatraz's body but now they both are one with a unified consciousness. In short, Crysis 3 is going to be fuc(king epic!



Thanks... makes some sense.  
Hoping Crysis 3 comes soon...


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well the most simple example for this is PS3 as it have a mighty Cell Processor which takes load and does most of the work for the console rather than RAM or Video Card. Its RAM is weak yet its very powerful and most games are coded to take advantage of CP rather than other specs in the console.



I know very well how mighty the cell processor is. I want him to exactly compare the exact tech behind pc ddr3 qnd console ddr3. Afaik, both are same. But let him comment.

The cell can also render graphical images( vertex shading) as its spe's are designed to perform these functions. So it can also perform gpu based tasks.

But that is not my question.


----------



## shantanu (Apr 18, 2011)

There might be a difference between the Pin Count. But relatively both the RAM architectures are same. I guess everyone knows that Consoles have Only Graphical Requirments & Os on these are very light. 

Bottom Line : No difference between PC and Console RAM 

Correct me if I am Wrong.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I know very well how mighty the cell processor is. I want him to exactly compare the exact tech behind pc ddr3 qnd console ddr3. Afaik, both are same. But let him comment.
> 
> The cell can also render graphical images( vertex shading) as its spe's are designed to perform these functions. So it can also perform gpu based tasks.
> 
> But that is not my question.



I can't search for articles now.. As I am in middle of something. But, a quick deatail.

PS3's 256MB system ram is capable of performing calculations at 3.2Ghz speed.. and It has 32 programmable lanes for data transfer each operating at 900Mhz ( I am not sure about the exact figure but effective speed of transfer is ~8Ghz). Match that with DDR3 or even GDDR3 (xbox 360) You will get your answer. So, do more with little. This should tell you why a 256mb DDR3 ram will not be as fast as a 256MB XDR.


----------



## tkin (Apr 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Can you please provide an indepth article to support your comment? Afaik, they are the same. If possible, open a new thread so that we can start discussing on it.


Bandwidth is not the issue, the capacity of the RAM matters most, Crysis had freakin huge maps that must be loaded in memory(unlike streaming from disc like unreal), so larger rams help.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2011)

^ yes maps+models... there goes 256mb.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

@Vamsi No, PC RAM and console RAM are not different. On PC, we use Windows as a software intermediary to run games which, even though has powerful APIs such as DirectX and .NET, does not have low level access to the hardware such as RAM, CPU and GPU like consoles do.

There is a wide variety of hardware for the PC, so in order to make their games run across different combinations of hardware, developers need those APIs. If those APIs weren't in place, we would go back to the 90s when PC gaming was a mess. The downside to these APIs is that they only work as a layer rather than providing compete access to the hardware which in turn, leads to inefficient use of hardware and eventually  leads to higher system requirements. 

On consoles, however, due to consistent hardware across all consoles, the developers get low-level access to all hardware including the GPU, CPU and RAM. This is the reason why games such as Uncharted 2, Killzone 3, Alan Wake and God of War 3 look and work amazingly well even on ancient 2005-2006 hardware. (ATI X1800 equivalent on the Xbox 360 and NVIDIA 7800GTX equivalent on the PS3). Let's admit it, it's PS3 and Xbox 360 vs a gazillion different hardware combinations on millions of PCs all over the world. It's less effort and higher profits vs way too much effort and negligible profits for game developers. 

You can't go on bashing Crytek around for not making Crysis 2 a PC exclusive. They're a game company but still a company and they need to earn profits. And seeing the current state of piracy on PC, I completely support them on consolizing Crysis 2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2011)

^ LOL.Not it is not.. your 4GB DDR3 Ram might be powerful than PS3's RAM (That's not my point) But not powerful than 4GB XDR. Thats all I'm saying. And thanks about optimization from devs. perspective lessons (which I already knew. Duh!)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

^
When it comes to consoles, it's never really as much about the hardware (RAM, whatever) as software and optimization. But you're obviously missing that point. Never mind, really. 

And games like Metro 2033 are just poorly coded rather than being demanding.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> ^
> When it comes to consoles, it's never really as much about the hardware (RAM, whatever) as software and optimization. But you're obviously missing that point. Never mind, really.
> 
> And games like Metro 2033 are just poorly coded rather than being demanding.



Yes. I very much understand your concept. But... All I said was that XDR>DDR3. Thats it.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Can you please provide an indepth article to support your comment? Afaik, they are the same. If possible, open a new thread so that we can start discussing on it.


well, XDR actually deals with the latency problems which we have with DDR3 DRAM. But still this is a secondary reason.

The real reason why graphics scale so well with consoles is because of low-level access like Sunny said.

When we talk about Windows games, firstly we have games designed in Direct3D, below it we have the driver and after that we get access to the graphic card. In consoles, you get straight access to hardware.

AMD had talked about how DirectX is holding back graphics on PC and how direct low-level to access to GPUs would improve the graphic performance immensely. (link) But this is again going to lead to fragmentation actually. As no one knows about the instruction set used by nVidia GPUs. AMD's specification is open.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

ico said:


> AMD had talked about how DirectX is holding back graphics on PC and how direct low-level to access to GPUs would improve the graphic performance immensely. (link) But this is again going to lead to fragmentation actually. As no one knows about the instruction set used by nVidia GPUs. AMD's specification is open.



If what those lunatics over at AMD are saying actually happens, PC gaming will become as messed up as it was in the early 90s. A modern day example of such fragmentation would be Android for smartphones which lacks universal APIs resulting in lack of quality apps/games. In fact, Microsoft have incorporated DirectX 9 and Silverlight 4 on Windows Phone 7 to avoid fragmentation. Quite honestly, people over at AMD don't know jackshit about software. I mean, look at AMD Catalyst drivers.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:
			
		

> If what those lunatics over at AMD are saying actually happens, PC gaming will become as messed up as it was in the early 90s. A modern day example of such fragmentation would be Android for smartphones which lacks universal APIs resulting in lack of quality apps/games. In fact, Microsoft have incorporated DirectX 9 and Silverlight 4 on Windows Phone 7 to avoid fragmentation. Quite honestly, people over at AMD don't know jackshit about software. I mean, look at AMD Catalyst drivers.


Bro you didn't read the whole article. They didn't said that DirectX is bad but they just said that its a bottleneck and we all know that it is the fact. If developers have direct access to hardware game would be better and I do know that its very difficult with ever changing technology in PCs.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> If what those lunatics over at AMD are saying actually happens, PC gaming will become as messed up as it was in the early 90s. A modern day example of such fragmentation would be Android for smartphones which lacks universal APIs resulting in lack of quality apps/games. In fact, Microsoft have incorporated DirectX 9 and Silverlight 4 on Windows Phone 7 to avoid fragmentation. Quite honestly, people over at AMD don't know jackshit about software. I mean, look at AMD Catalyst drivers.


They still know more than you.  No idea where that unnecessary blabber came from. Read the article again.

Coming back to the point, what they have said is that PC gaming today needs a proper low-level API which can truly harness the power of graphic cards produce today. (now who will come up with it?) Don't worry, this bottleneck will be realized later or sooner.

Second, moving onto OpenGL by developers would be a better move as it has faster call draw performance than Direct3D.

For the note, PC gaming is still messed up. Windows gaming is not.

Do you even know the reason why PC gaming was messed up in late nineties? It was again because of Direct3D. John Carmack's take: John Carmack's 12/23/96 .plan


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

ico said:


> They still know more than you.  No idea where that unnecessary blabber came from. Read the article again.



People at McDonald's know more about making burgers than I do. Doesn't necessarily mean they make great burgers. "They know more than you" was a stupid retort. More so coming from an admin. 



ico said:


> Coming back to the point, what they have said is that PC gaming today needs a proper low-level API which can truly harness the power of graphic cards produce today. (now who will come up with it?) Don't worry, this bottleneck will be realized later or sooner.



Not possible in near future due to vast hardware diversity.



ico said:


> Do you even know the reason why PC gaming was messed up in late nineties? It was again because of Direct3D. John Carmack's take: John Carmack's 12/23/96 .plan



Yes, I do.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

@ SunnyChahal
I really think that this bottleneck should come in light so that we have better games at our hands which will run better and look better.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> People at McDonald's know more about making burgers than I do. Doesn't necessarily mean they make great burgers. "They know more than you" was a stupid retort. More so coming from an admin.


You didn't read the article properly. 

Quoting from the article:


> "It definitely makes sense to have a standardized, vendor-independent API as an abstraction layer over the hardware, but we would also prefer this API to be really thin and allow more low-level access to the hardware. This will not only improve performance, but it will also allow better use of the available hardware features."


This is what AMD has said.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

AMD themselves backed out after making that statement. Link


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Not possible in near future due to vast hardware diversity.


yup, agreed.  But then move onto something faster and which truly gets rid of of fragmentation. Use OpenGL over Direct3D.



SunnyChahal said:


> AMD themselves backed out after making that statement. Link


Corporate reasons.

Just neutralizing their statement sort of.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

ico said:


> yup, agreed.  But then move onto something faster and which truly gets rid of of fragmentation. Use OpenGL over Direct3D.



Then again, DirectX is a standard among PC gaming and OpenGL, well, not so much. Scratch that. If it's the low-level APIs you are talking about, let me give you an example. You own an Android phone, right? Do you in the user comments on the Market that how many app crashes occur? That's because Google have provided those APIs to the developers so that they can tailor their app to each phone. The problem arises when the developer isn't willing to spend time on developing specifically for each phone with different set of hardware. Just like Google needs a powerful standard APIs for Android, Windows does DirectX. No developer is going to use that low-level access and develop for every set of hardware out there. It's just not profitable. 

DirectX is stable and secure, and in my opinion, it's doing just fine for now.

No API can truly get rid of fragmentation as well as provide low-level access to developers. Not for now, at least.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

@ ico
What happened to gaming in 1990s ????


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ ico
> What happened to gaming in 1990s ????



Absence of a powerful standard API like DirectX. It led to crap-ass games, poor optimization and what not.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Sunnychahal said:
			
		

> Quite honestly, people over at AMD don't know jackshit about software. I mean, look at AMD Catalyst drivers.


Oh boy I have been using ATI cards for 2 years and believe me I haven't found a single bug in ATI catalyst. Quite honestly I like it more than NVIDIA control panel. And I have used NVIDIA card for 2 years also.



			
				sunnychahal said:
			
		

> Absence of a powerful standard API like DirectX. It lead to crap-ass games, poor optimization and what not.


Thats bad.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy I have been using ATI cards for 2 years and believe me I haven't found a single bug in that. Quite honestly I like it more than NVIDIA control panel. And I have used NVIDIA card for 2 years also.



I've used NVIDIA cards from 2004-2009 and AMD ever since. NVIDIA cards are drivers are way better. You don't believe me? Ask Ethan_Hunt. He's also a long time gamer and not really that happy with his AMD HD4850.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 18, 2011)

We are supposed to be discussing about the Epic "Crysis 2" and its phail and whatever.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Absence of a powerful standard API like DirectX. It led to crap-ass games, poor optimization and what not.



Care to back this up? This is not twitter.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

sunnychahal said:
			
		

> I've used NVIDIA cards from 2004-2009 and AMD ever since. NVIDIA cards are drivers are way better. You don't believe me? Ask Ethan_Hunt. He's also a long time gamer and not really that happy with his AMD HD4850.


I don't have to ask anyone for that. I know that AMD drivers works great for me. Why should I ask when I have no problem with it whatsoever.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Care to back this up? This is not twitter.



Read the link ico posted on the last page. Also, try not being childish.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Then again, DirectX is a standard among PCWindows gaming and OpenGL, well, not so much. Scratch that.


hmm you need to Google up what standard means.

And lastly, read this: Why you should use OpenGL and not DirectX - Wolfire Games Blog



SunnyChahal said:


> Absence of a powerful standard API like DirectX. It led to crap-ass games, poor optimization and what not.


Did you even read this? John Carmack's 12/23/96 .plan


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I don't have to ask anyone for that. I know that AMD drivers works great for me. Why should I ask when I have no problem with it whatsoever.



Which Windows do you use? I've been having quite a lot of troubles with AMD Catalyst on Windows 7 64-Bit. I own an AMD HD5850.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> Read the link ico posted on the last page. Also, try not being childish.



John Carmack's 12/23/96 .plan

LOLWUT?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

sunnychahal said:
			
		

> Which Windows do you use? I've been having quite a lot of troubles with AMD Catalyst on Windows 7 64-Bit. I own an AMD HD5850.


Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit. And my card is HD5770.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

@Liverpool_fan You're starting to make less sense with every post.



gameranand said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate 32 bit. And my card is HD5770.



64-Bit driver problem maybe. That's what I'm talking about. I never had any problem with NVIDIA on any operating system.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> @Liverpool_fan You're starting to make less sense with every post.


Er you said "Read the link ico posted" to back up your statement. If anything it contradicted your statement.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

sunnychahal said:
			
		

> 64-Bit driver problem maybe. That's what I'm talking about. I never had any problem with NVIDIA on any operating system.


I have used 64 bit also for a quite a time and it ran fine for me even on that OS.


----------



## shruti (Apr 18, 2011)

okk guys..let us get back to the topic. sunny needs to brush himself up.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

shruti said:


> okk guys..let us get back to the topic. sunny needs to brush himself up.



That's the problem with you guys over here. You just do 'faceplams, pokerfaces, LOLWUTS' and end the discussion. Do you even know what I was referring to? Early 90s. Real PC games starting rolling in around late 90s.


----------



## shruti (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> That's the problem with you guys over here. You just do 'faceplams, pokerfaces, LOLWUTS' and end the discussion. Do you even know what I was referring to? Early 90s. Real PC games starting rolling in around late 90s.


if you were referring about early nineties, you should have specified it. like Liverpool fan said..this is not twitter.

early nineties was the era of DOS. you didnt have direct access to hardware at that point of time. windows 3.11 was itself an operating envirovnment not operating system.

PC gaming of late nineties was messed up because devs didnt know whether to develop using opengl or DX which was being pushed upon by microsoft despite opengl already being more mature & better. result = fragmentation.

still time to get back ontopic now.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

shruti said:


> if you were referring about early nineties, you should have specified it. like Liverpool fan said..this is not twitter.
> 
> early nineties was the era of DOS. you didn't have direct access to hardware at that point of time. windows 3.11 was itself an operating envirovnment not operating system.
> 
> PC gaming of late nineties was messed up because devs didnt know whether to develop using opengl or DX.



DirectX was fairly new (partly-broken) back then and Microsoft was pushing it. That is why PC gaming was screwed up. More or less how you put it.

And about that Twitter thing, I thought people had grown out of random rabid bashing and that is why I returned to the forum. Seems like they haven't.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

Bro you don't have a limitation here. You can write the whole damn article here why so many shortcuts. Just be more specific about what you are talking about because not everyone wants to read the whole damn thread with 1000+ posts.


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2011)

SunnyChahal said:


> And about that Twitter thing, I thought people had grown out of *random rabid bashing* and that is why I returned to the forum. Seems like they haven't.


hmm



SunnyChahal said:


> If what those lunatics over at AMD are saying actually happens, PC gaming will become as messed up as it was in the early 90s. A modern day example of such fragmentation would be Android for smartphones which lacks universal APIs resulting in lack of quality apps/games. In fact, Microsoft have incorporated DirectX 9 and Silverlight 4 on Windows Phone 7 to avoid fragmentation. Quite honestly, people over at AMD don't know jackshit about software. I mean, look at AMD Catalyst drivers.



Echoing what Shruti said, time to get back on-topic. I'll split the discussion into a new thread soon. Apologies from me.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

ico said:


> Echoing what Shruti said, time to get back on-topic.



Well, of course! (Dhoni ishtyle)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 18, 2011)

oh! I think these are the side effects caused by dissatisfaction from playing crysis 2.....................


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2011)

And I had though people had grown up from being overly sensitive.

The thing what was posted: - "Absence of a powerful standard API like DirectX. It lead to crap-ass games, poor optimization and what not.", which is only semi-correct. There was a standard API called OpenGL, far more mature than Direct3D, and already supported in Windows NT, designed for advanced graphics in Engineering and Science, and not necessarily gaming, but its support for gaming did improve and quicker than D3D as well. It was never like that the coming of Direct3D (with the DirectX stack), lead to the games being written correctly and better optimised all of the sudden, Direct3D always suffered from range of problems in itself.

EDIT: Apologies for continued OT posts.  Time to get on topic now


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

@ azaad
Well of course after all it started with that single post regarding " Crytek wants 8GB RAM in next gen consoles" If they had made a nice game none of this would have happened


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 18, 2011)

lol....................... why make so much ruckus for nothing ........... play the game and search for new game............ thats the game..........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> lol....................... why make so much ruckus for nothing ........... play the game and search for new game............ thats the game..........


Whats the point in the forum then if we don't have to discuss how a great engine made 3 epic games and then 4th game was an epic fail.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Whats the point in the forum then if we don't have to discuss how a great engine made 3 epic games and then 4th game was an epic fail.



It's not an epic fail or even close to that. Sure, it's not as good as CryEngine 2 but it still looks *way* better than other modern shooters.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

*@ Ico*

Buddy, if you can create a new thread and merge everything from the ddr3 vs xdr part from here, then it will be quite debatable. Posting here will make everything offtopic according to the context of this thread.


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ Ico*
> 
> Buddy, if you can create a new thread and merge everything from the ddr3 vs xdr part from here, then it will be quite debatable. Posting here will make everything offtopic according to the context of this thread.



I think the tangential movement is logical, so will let it run.


*Sidenote:
Seen a ton of personal lashing out there. Please keep it neutral and not personal. *

Though as far as I remember XDR is quite faster vs. DDR3.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ No buddy i have no intentions of taking or making it personal. Just wanted a new thread so the discussions remain under it and become easy for others to follow.

Researching on xdr and ddr3. Will create a new thread after i find some relevant material so that subsequent discussions remain intact to that. Is that okay?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2011)

sunnychahal said:
			
		

> It's not an epic fail or even close to that. Sure, it's not as good as CryEngine 2 but it still looks *way* better than other modern shooters.


I don't think so. After playing Metro 2033 and BC2 again last night I think they are better than this one. And its a personal take.


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ No buddy i have no intentions of taking or making it personal. Just wanted a new thread so the discussions remain under it and become easy for others to follow.
> 
> Researching on xdr and ddr3. Will create a new thread after i find some relevant material so that subsequent discussions remain intact to that. Is that okay?



Sir, the text in RED was not for you.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2011)

After playing loads of Crysis 2 from last 2 days, have reached the mission where Roosevelt island is destroyed and we miraculously rejoin Gould.
The first few missions I thought the game was going to be boring and predictible.
Now the story is starting to pick up from last few missions.
Damn those Pingers are very hard to beat


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 19, 2011)

Launching the game now. After 4 days. I'm intruding a prison. Forgot for whom. :/


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Damn those Pingers are very hard to beat


Very easy to defeat, just run around cloaked and use the ammunition (rocket launcher, cluster projectile launcher, c4) till the thing moans for the last time.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Damn those Pingers are very hard to beat



go to Afghanistan & buy yourself a pack of 6 RPG/JAWs. & the pingu robot is done (5 will do)


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 19, 2011)

Just completed the game. It was good. Ending could've been better.


In the mission where power went out and Pinger came. Cloaking with the hit and hide tactic took half an hour to beat the darn pinger.

didnt understand the ending 



Spoiler



they call me Prophet?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Just completed the game. It was good. Ending could've been better.
> 
> 
> In the mission where power went out and Pinger came. Cloaking with the hit and hide tactic took half an hour to beat the darn pinger.
> ...



Ending explained.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> In the mission where power went out and Pinger came. Cloaking with the hit and hide tactic took half an hour to beat the darn pinger.



not that hard. just detach the MG on the roadblock to clean all idiot aliens & then jump to the next MG post (extension in the building) with the previous MG. enter the pinger, make some window with the MG, grab the 4 JAW & make more windows & finally RIP him with the unused MG on the ledge.

PS: 2-3 aliens also comes with the pinger. they kill you most of the time. not the pinger.


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Just completed the game. It was good. Ending could've been better.
> 
> 
> In the mission where power went out and Pinger came. Cloaking with the hit and hide tactic took half an hour to beat the darn pinger.
> ...


Use C4s, theres plenty in game, 4 C4s and 1 JAW can bring down a pinger in no time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> not that hard. just detach the MG on
> the roadblock to clean all idiot aliens &
> then jump to the next MG post
> (extension in the building) with the
> ...


 The problem is that after I kill everything except the Pinger, new Aliens keep on entering the area.
When I cloak suddenly the pounce on me from the back.

Always end up having close combat. Armor mode ends up fast cause if Pinger is nearby he doesnt spot me but releases some radiation which eats up energy quickly.
The cloaked enemies werent that difficult to beat.
K-Volt with a ressuply made quick work of them.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> The problem is that after I kill everything except the Pinger, new Aliens keep on entering the area.



yes. 2-3 enters with the pinger & they are really annoying (true for the 2nd pinger fight also).



thetechfreak said:


> When I cloak suddenly the pounce on me from the back.



cloak + pingu = you dead.



thetechfreak said:


> Armor mode ends up fast cause if Pinger is nearby he doesnt spot me but releases some radiation which eats up energy quickly.



don't. armour mode is best if you low on health. & the ray is EM pulse.



thetechfreak said:


> The *cloaked enemies werent that difficult* to beat.



i hope crytek is reading this.



thetechfreak said:


> K-Volt with a ressuply made quick work of them.



always trust my MG over some concept shock gun. it failed to kill a single CELL personal


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

Well completed the game. Ending was kind of weired for me.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

^^not a memorable game. Somehow couldn't connect to character. Shallow plot.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ Non memorable. I was going to say that its a game which will be easily be forgotten by me. I won't ever consider to play this game again ever even after DX11.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> Shallow
> plot.


 agree man. Just didnt seem to enjoy the story. Black Ops has same problem although I think its story is better


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, this is super-great news!

CryEngine 3 on PC Features - GameDaily

Modders, start your eng.... errr... PCs!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 22, 2011)

Guys, I have left playing. I am not sure if the game is that interesting as it was before. The people who have completed the game, is it any good ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes. It is a bit boring in initial levels. But it will pick right on from the 'Dead Man Walking' mission.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2011)

*@shantanu*

I liked it. Its worth completing imo.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 22, 2011)

@shantanu, once you encounter your fellow marines, it gets better. specially with the Pinger boss fights & the heavy aliens.


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> @shantanu, once you encounter your fellow marines, it gets better. specially with the Pinger boss fights & the heavy aliens.


No it doesn't, remember the pinger which comes at night on the streets(the lights go out first)? The Ai players did squat there, I had to kill the pinger and a bunch of aliens there.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2011)

^ LoL. Same happened to me. They were right behind me all the time.. but they left as soon as the light went out. And came right back after I put down pinger. :/


----------



## tkin (Apr 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ LoL. Same happened to me. They were right behind me all the time.. but they left as soon as the light went out. And came right back after I put down pinger. :/


Bwahaha, Crynet super teleport, the won't lwt you use that.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 23, 2011)

tkin said:


> No it doesn't, remember the pinger which comes at night on the streets(the lights go out first)? The Ai players did squat there, I had to kill the pinger and a bunch of aliens there.



yes. most of the time the fellow marines runs away or vanishes. cowards. & also if you look at the tectical options avl, it shows to jump to the bunker's top & use the emplaced weapon there. how am i suppose to jump that high with all those barb wires?

i specially liked the intro of the pinger. *all enemies dead*lights out*fellow marines vanishes*you hear mechanical footsteps*than a distant wall crumbles to the ground*a machine enters the scene* hmmm, Fear Extraction Point  



tkin said:


> Bwahaha, Crynet super teleport, the won't lwt you use that.



cause you are Dead Man Walking. so die


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah Sam, fellow marines do a Criss Angel, they just vanish into thin air.

and the most annoying are the aliens that popup from random areas and manage to melee us to death.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

Well personally I used melee a lot in this game because its a 1 shot kill without noise and bullet means very very effective but surely not with the boss fights.


----------



## tkin (Apr 23, 2011)

Took out the entire ceph population out in the central park today, previously just clocked out of there, felt satisfying, all it took are 2 hmgs, game FPS tanks in firefights, upgrade is necessary.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Melee and Marshall.

Deadly combo.


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Melee and Marshall.
> 
> Deadly combo.


Cloak+silenced pistol=WIN, did you guys also find the Gauss attachment? I just found it and I'll try to hit Lockhart with it next time, as it seems like the same technology as the Gauss rifle Lockhart uses to shoot through the barrier which can only be penetrated by Gauss rounds.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> I just found it and I'll try to hit Lockhart with it next time, as it seems like the same technology as the Gauss rifle Lockhart uses to shoot through the barrier which can only be penetrated by Gauss rounds.



i don't think it is possible. if you are able to kill that moron from outside, whats the use of that cut scene where you throw him out of the window?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Cloak+silenced pistol=WIN


 Correct. 
Marshall drains energy more.

Btw where did you find it? Thb gauss Attachment? In that building? Or whe he is thrown out off?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 24, 2011)

The campaign is long enough right?


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Depends on the difficulty.

I am about 8-9 hours in and just defended central station.


----------



## tkin (Apr 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Correct.
> Marshall drains energy more.
> 
> Btw where did you find it? Thb gauss Attachment? In that building? Or whe he is thrown out off?


Its found in the level "Corporate collapse" or something, where you have to mount the turret(tank cannon) to blow up the door, in the beginning of the level you will see one CELL soldier being killed by two cephs, search near the soldier for a scar. This attachment(used in scar only) is same as gauss sniper rifle used by lockhart, takes out most enemies in one shot, also ammo is found in normal crates unlike the gauss rifle.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its found in the level "Corporate collapse" or something, where you have to mount the turret(tank cannon) to blow up the door, in the beginning of the level you will see one CELL soldier being killed by two cephs, search near the soldier for a scar. This attachment(used in scar only) is same as gauss sniper rifle used by lockhart, takes out most enemies in one shot, also ammo is found in normal crates unlike the gauss rifle.



great. will definitely try it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its found in the level "Corporate collapse" or something, where you have to mount the turret(tank cannon) to blow up the door, in the beginning of the level you will see one CELL soldier being killed by two cephs, search near the soldier for a scar. This attachment(used in scar only) is same as gauss sniper rifle used by lockhart, takes out most enemies in one shot, also ammo is found in normal crates unlike the gauss rifle.



Thanks. Will get it during my second playthrough with the dx11 stuff....hopefully.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its found in the level "Corporate collapse" or something, where you have to mount the turret(tank cannon) to blow up the door, in the beginning of the level you will see one CELL soldier being killed by two cephs, search near the soldier for a scar. This attachment(used in scar only) is same as gauss sniper rifle used by lockhart, takes out most enemies in one shot, also ammo is found in normal crates unlike the gauss rifle.



I missed it


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2011)

I searched that guy but only found m60. He doesnt even carry scar


----------



## tkin (Apr 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I searched that guy but only found m60. He doesnt even carry scar


That level should have a bunch of scars with the attachment, I'll look into it and confirm.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2011)

C'mon, is this game THAT bad?


----------



## asingh (Apr 27, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> C'mon, is this game THAT bad?



The AI is dumb as it can get.

At the level where you need to find the address to the apartment, I sniped the soldiers, and they flip back like Shaolin master -- literal flip. How..? Body shot.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> The AI is dumb as it can get.


 I dont know why but when I played I didnt find AI that dumb. Maybe I am bad at FPS but in the Pinger vs Nano Suit fight the aliens that randomly come up from nowhere are very difficult to beat.

Which level do you specifically think AI acts SUPER dumb? Will play it


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I dont know why but when I played I dint find AI that dumb. Maybe I am bad at FPS but in the Pinger vs Nano Suit fight the aliens that randomly come up from nowhere are very difficult to beat.



they are hard to beat cause they jump on you & melee you to death. but what about the 10min before the pinger? other than the heavy, all aliens just take cover in any kind of structure. they don't even return fire if you try to blast them. only if you approach them, they'll do kamikaze on you from all direction.



thetechfreak said:


> Which level do you specifically think AI acts SUPER dumb? Will play it



any level that have aliens. other than heavy & the ones with red glow. they only offer a good fight in the level where you need to block the path of enemy shells.

but CELL are best fighters. they fight well. they use proper strategy. they can take quite a few hits & the gunner won't hesitate to blast you, how far he is.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> they don't even return fire if you try to blast them.


 One thing I did recognise in the mission where Power goes out


If we use Nano vision and anticipate the coming of Pinger early we see the aliens just take cover. And its datn easy to take them out with a Grendel.

In the Dark Heart mission, the aliens provide good fight. Also in the mission where we have to tag enemy ship from "Higher ground" that mission its moderately easy with good combination of cloak+armor to take enemies out.

If we are outnumbered, than its difficult to win very easily due to their melee 





			
				 Sam said:
			
		

> but CELL are best fighters


 

But with a cloak and silenced pistol they are doomed


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> C'mon, is this game THAT bad?



Yes, it is. AI spawning in thin air right behind your back. You can hear their voices. Move ahead few steps and they disappear again. Move back, here they are.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Also in the mission where we have to tag enemy ship from "Higher ground" that mission its moderately easy with good combination of cloak+armor to take enemies out.



in 1 part there comes 2 heavy armor. & on first try 1 just went for heavy that lands 1st on the ground (didn't know that a 2nd one have landed too nearby). but after my HMG ran out of bullets i was forced to retreat & was confronted by the 2nd heavy. both made tandoor out of me  but they are easy targets if you fire from cover of pipes & water tanks.



thetechfreak said:


> If we are outnumbered, than its difficult to win very easily due to their melee



simply drop your weapon & run away as if your arse caught fire. i do this most of the time in the park level.



thetechfreak said:


> But with a cloak and silenced pistol they are doomed



if you are on the same level then its easy. but if you are on a higher ground, then try this.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> if you are on the same level then its easy. but if you are on a higher ground, then try this.


 Normally I use Grendel or any good Machine gun to kill 'em. Cloaking and Silence Pistol is most usefull in the mission inside Hargreave's Building. THey are confused, scared and say "damn he's cloaked"





			
				 Sam said:
			
		

> simply drop your weapon & run away as if your arse caught fire. i do this most of the time in the park level.


 Yeah. The outnumbering part is difficut to beat. I did to park mission the following way-


Spoiler



I just cloaked, took cover , regenerated energy, retook cover. If anyone came near I did a stealth kill or grab and throw. Also the "Weapons Cache" container provides great cover.





			
				 Sam said:
			
		

> in 1 part there comes 2 heavy armor. & on first try 1 just went for heavy that lands 1st on the ground (didn't know that a 2nd one have landed too nearby). but after my HMG ran out of bullets i was forced to retreat & was confronted by the 2nd heavy. both made tandoor out of me  but they are easy targets if you fire from cover of pipes & water tanks.


 I took the Stealth marshall, took cover in a corner of the balcony. Went there uncloaked and tore them with head shots. Its surprising it sometimes takes upto 3 head shots to kill them


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> Yes, it is. AI spawning in thin air right behind your back. You can hear their voices. Move ahead few steps and they disappear again. Move back, here they are.



Yeah, I've seen that. I've posted a video, I mean someone else's but I've seen it and other things. Those can be easily fixed.


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, I've seen that. I've posted a video, I mean someone else's but I've seen it and other things. Those can be easily fixed.



Applied the latest patch but in vain.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> Applied the latest patch but in vain.



Nawh. The 1.2 was more of MP patch. Hope 1.3 will be big-ass like it's predecessor's first patch. Huge changes.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am at the *Power out* level and I am bored with this game.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 28, 2011)

guys, when i defeat the pinger in the power off level, we have to go into the tendril and then there is a cut scene, and we need to press space 3 times, and then walk fwd and jump into the spaceship. Then again one cutscene. After that, the game crashes, comes to windows and i get an option to close or check online for problems. I tried 4-5 times.Then i reinstalled the game... gave full access in the firewall . Still the game crashes. I am close to the ending. Just 4 levels left  i guess.. Any ideas on how to fix it ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 28, 2011)

quad_core said:
			
		

> guys, when i defeat the pinger in the
> power off level, we have to go into the
> tendril and then there is a cut scene,
> and we need to press space 3 times,
> ...


 Happened with me too. And no, those 4 levels are very long.

To fix it, try to increase the page file size. It fixed mine.
Also, disable vsync.


			
				 axes2t2 said:
			
		

> I am at the Power out level and I am bored with this game.


 Dont worry. It will get a *little* interesting.


----------



## quad_core (Apr 28, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Happened with me too. And no, those 4 levels are very long.
> 
> To fix it, try to increase the page file size. It fixed mine.
> Also, disable vsync.
> Dont worry. It will get a *little* interesting.



Hi Dude, I tried disable Vsync and increasing the page file size.. didnt work..I have to finish the game man .. plz pour in your ideas gamerz //


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2011)

quad_core said:


> Hi Dude, I tried disable Vsync and increasing the page file size.. didnt work..I have to finish the game man .. plz pour in your ideas gamerz //


Try to reinstall game, or try some alternative exe's(hope you catch my drift)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm playing with the Post-Human difficulty and darn the AI are awesome. I'm like 150 meters away and when I disable the cloak, they shoot me. Of course when they are seeing in the direction of the "cloaked-me". Just epic! 

And the 3D, OMG!

The MP, ZOMFG!


----------



## shantanu (Apr 30, 2011)

yep, same here ! I am unable to survive man, but AI gets pretty too much


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Its meant to be difficult coz you guys increased difficulty to the absolute max.

Try playing the "Power Out" mission with this difficulty. Will probably be the hardest mission of the game


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 30, 2011)

shouldn't be too hard for someone who is used to playing at Veteran difficulty. just stand & deliver.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2011)

Man, this game rocks! Period.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> Man, this game rocks! Period.


 which mission have you reached now?
Ending will dissappoint a bit


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> which mission have you reached now?
> Ending will dissappoint a bit



I need to reach Nathan Gould's Lab, since he moved, I gotta take that "thing" he left. 

Nah, I don't worry. Crysis 3 will be awesome. Still, I have MP and mods to remember this game eternally just like Crysis.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

I'm surprised you like a partly boring part of the game

but yeah the mp rocks


----------



## vickybat (May 2, 2011)

Finally people are praising crysis 2 which it truly deserves.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Finally people are praising crysis 2 which it truly deserves.



Trudat.

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/383/screen5dk.jpg

*img844.imageshack.us/img844/9339/screen21.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3562/screen13cj.jpg

That's not what y'all think it is....

Holy shyt! Only if it releases...


----------



## tkin (May 2, 2011)

Lets take a wild guess: BF3?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Lets take a wild guess: BF3?



lolol. A mod for Crysis, a frikkin' mod! Darn, I can't wait for that.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 3, 2011)

Mod looks AWESOME!Which mod is it?
and yeah Crysis 2 is awesome too. If only AI was better...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

any specific reccomendations on specific c2 mods that improve the sp drastically?
i have almost no idea of modding in games


----------



## khmadhu (May 3, 2011)

Assimilation Complete...   
Liked the cloak Mode.

A Question..

Which suit feature do u guys like most..?

cloak mode, Armor mode,Mele attack,Nano vision,....?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

khmadhu said:
			
		

> cloak mode, Armor mode,Night Vision Nano Vision


 These 2 and the third I have corrected


----------



## khmadhu (May 3, 2011)

@thetechfreak thanks for correction.. 
 but if u have to choose one between cloak and armor mode which one u will choose..?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

I wont be able to choose any. THey both have very important usage in missions.
In last missions- 



Spoiler



Cloak is very important to stay alive



Armor is important to suvive alien melee.


BOth are corelated and very important


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> Mod looks AWESOME!Which mod is it?
> and yeah Crysis 2 is awesome too. If only AI was better...



The AI are orsum. I didn't encounter any AI pop-ups like some people do. They are like Crytek supposed they'd be, atleast for me. One of the best AI I've ever seen in a game. Very intelligent. The aliens are badass!

And the mod's Russia 2028 for Crysis. Yea, Russia's spectacular.

@tehtechfreak: There aren't any mods for C2 yet 'til they release the SDK. But for Crysis, they are many awesome SP mods. One of 'em is Worry of Newport <- spookeh!


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2011)

khmadhu said:


> A Question..
> 
> Which suit feature do u guys like most..?
> 
> cloak mode, Armor mode,Mele attack,Nano vision,....?



what melee attack? its not any specialty of Crysis/2. its just a kind of hand to hand attack.

i'll pick Cloak>>>armour. nano vision, not so important till the last mission.



thetechfreak said:


> In last missions-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## axes2t2 (May 3, 2011)

For the first few missions the suit irritated the life out of me.

_Locate and protect Nathan Gould
Locate and protect Nathan Gould
Locate and protect Nathan Gould
Locate and protect Nathan Gould
Locate and protect Nathan Gould_


----------



## tkin (May 3, 2011)

In last mission I killed them all. Theres hmgs all around that level, use those.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

^In the last mission the EASIEST way to win-


Spoiler



Cloak get to cover, Re-cloak





> Locate and protect Nathan Gould


 Very boring and I get a headache.
Crytek could(should) have done better. Hated this part.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 3, 2011)

Yay! I'm close to completing or I guess. How much % have I completed if I destroyed the second Pinger?


----------



## tkin (May 3, 2011)

Still a bit left.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^In the last mission the EASIEST way to win-
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



if i remember correctly, those vanishing aliens fires/melee indiscriminately at your last known position. so even if you cloak chances are you'll get hit. and then comes the trouble.

still missing the snipers, tanks & choppers from 1st game.



thetechfreak said:


> Very boring and I get a headache.
> Crytek could(should) have done better. Hated this part.



boring.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yay! I'm close to completing or I guess. How much % have I completed if I destroyed the second Pinger?



the crossing? or the subway? if Subway, then 30-40% left.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> How much % have I completed
> if I destroyed the second Pinger?


 a frustratingly long part is left.


			
				 Sam said:
			
		

> if i remember correctly, those
> vanishing aliens fires/melee
> indiscriminately at your last known
> position. so even if you cloak chances
> ...


 Yeah, you do remember correctly 

but after I got used to it I did this 



Spoiler



Used to cloak, get as near as possible. Uncloak, "silent kill/grab kill.
Recloak, run to nearest cover. Regenerate energy and move on.

Most of the times, a alien will show up where I take cover but I grab throw them to death.


Shooting a armored alien in close quarter fight is * useless *


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2011)

Playing Crysis 2 with headset.

Maximum sound.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 4, 2011)

Guys, I have this cheap-ass Frontech headset. And it was low volume. But when I connect to my lappy it has awesome volume, but why so low volume in PC?

@tehtechfreak: Crysis series ain't frustatin' for me at all.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> @tehtechfreak: Crysis series ain't
> frustatin' for me at all


 I didnt mean frustrating in the sense , meant in in the sense we start hating the game. Meant it in the sense game becomes a * bit * boring.
I feel the games gonna finish now but the game goes on and on and on.
I got 'frustrated' when (dont see it unless you finished the game, bad spoiler.



Spoiler



When Hargreave double crosses us after we kill Lockhart and traps us in the Emp trap. really, deeply felt the game would finish after we escape the Prism


----------



## tkin (May 4, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Guys, I have this cheap-ass Frontech headset. And it was low volume. But when I connect to my lappy it has awesome volume, but why so low volume in PC?
> 
> @tehtechfreak: Crysis series ain't frustatin' for me at all.


Click volume icon, click mixer, make sure all sliders are maxed out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 4, 2011)

tkin said:


> Click volume icon, click mixer, make sure all sliders are maxed out.



Kewl, I'll try it out.

And oh, some pics.

*s4.postimage.org/1jvfs25k4/Crysis2_2011_05_04_13_35_23_93.jpg
Game has some awesome visuals, just like it's brah.

*s2.postimage.org/u2t3oqw4/Crysis2_2011_05_04_13_40_48_25.jpg
Poor NY.

*s2.postimage.org/u2werfvo/Crysis2_2011_05_04_15_02_46_98.jpg
Good old Nanosuit.

*s2.postimage.org/u2y2asdg/Crysis2_2011_05_04_15_03_12_25.jpg
What in God's name is that?! I for sure don't want that to be in Crysis 3.

*s2.postimage.org/u31ddhd0/Crysis2_2011_05_04_15_30_20_23.jpg
Another one of 'em awesome visuals.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2011)

^^ 

Pic 1: are you flying? cause you are like 2-3 times as high as pinger.
Pic 3: turn nano vision on & you'll find this (or maybe the other one) nano suite glowing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^
> 
> Pic 1: are you flying? cause you are like 2-3 times as high as pinger.
> Pic 3: turn nano vision on & you'll find this (or maybe the other one) nano suite glowing.



Yee, in the 1st I'm flying. 

Whenever I think I'm gonna miss this game after I complete, I just think about the SDK and adrenaline pumps up again. Kudos for that, Crytek. And it just ain't the editor for changing minor things, it's the whole game. Very cool, Crytek, very cool.

Long live Crysis series and Crytek.

OK, this is interesting. 

Crysis 2 – Retaliation Map Pack First Information: Leaked Screen | FPSTime


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

@NVIDIAGeek

Have you completed the 'Power Out' mission?
According to me the absolute hardest mission


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

I've finished the game. It was great. Didn't disappoint me. Waiting for Crysis 3. Don't screw this up, Crytek, well, you didn't really screw up C2 but make C3 a game to wait for.

Nice German touch at the end.



Spoiler



Ermh.... "They call me... Prophet" is said by Alcatraz?


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

Bout time you finished it, don't lose your sleep over ending, google for Crysis 2 ending explanation and theres boatloads of explanations to choose from.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

My explanation is


Spoiler



It's all Prophet's memories. Prophet is actually dead but since he said it's "symbiosis and can't let go of that easily", the memories are all stored in the suit. Those Ceph DNA were something about Hargreave's experiments. And since Prophet's name is not Prophet but it's a codename because he's some kind of a hero. Now, Alcatraz is a hero too who wiped out the Cephs in the region. Alcatraz is codenamed Prophet just like the real Prophet. And.... I guess these alien things have been going on for a while in Crysis universe. I like mindf*** endings like Inception and this. lawls


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

For some reason I didnt like the ending. Should have been better.
There are quite a few older fps games that have great endings.
Eg- Halo series(ending of all the games are superb)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> For some reason I didnt like the ending. Should have been better.
> There are quite a few older fps games that have great endings.
> Eg- Halo series(ending of all the games are superb)



This ain't ending at all to be honest. It's "To Be Continued".


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This ain't ending at all to be honest. It's "To Be Continued".


For a really long long time, eg- COD.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

All the Halo endings are the same.
I suggest you to play Halo: Combat Evolved.
The graphics will feel old.

But it is one heck of a story


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> All the Halo endings are the same.
> I suggest you to play Halo: Combat Evolved.
> The graphics will feel old.
> 
> But it is one heck of a story


The graphics is so old, it actually HURTS MY EYES.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

Me played Combat Evolved way back. The menu music and all is awesome. But damn, Nanosuit 2 makes Crysis 2 waaayy better, but that's just me. 

I think Crytek has learnt something from Crysis 2. Hope Crysis 3 is like C2 but much better.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Me played Combat Evolved way back. The menu music and all is awesome. But damn, Nanosuit 2 makes Crysis 2 waaayy better, but that's just me.
> 
> I think Crytek has learnt something from Crysis 2. Hope Crysis 3 is like C2 but much better.


I think I'll play CE now, one last time, just for the kicks.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> I think I'll play CE now, one last time, just for the kicks.



If you want awesome space-based game, ME1 and 2 has some spectacular story equipped with awesome graphics. I'm gonna play that. Much better ending than Halo: CE. 

ME1's got me emotional as did ME2.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> If you want awesome space-based game, ME1 and 2 has some spectacular story equipped with awesome graphics. I'm gonna play that. Much better ending than Halo: CE.
> 
> ME1's got me emotional as did ME2.


Very long games, good but after playing a dozen times its just not worth any more, ce was short and fun shooter, now to find the damn cd.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 5, 2011)

tkin said:


> Very long games, good but after playing a dozen times its just not worth any more, ce was short and fun shooter, now to find the damn cd.



Dozen times, damn. Meh. Yeah, very long game, I'll just see the ending of it in YouTube. 

Just saw the endings of Halo series, was good, ain't spectacular. The music doesn't fit the endings. And just saw the ending of C2, though it's a mindf***, the music, the graphics are sooo OMG. When you compare Crysis 2 with other games you start to know it's awesomeness. When compared with Crysis, it's just the graphics people talk. Anyway, 800 bux spent on a beast game. Still, there's mods, let's see how people make stories.....

And, multiplayer.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2011)

Crysis 2 Offline Mode:
I want to buy Crysis 2 (original). But there is a problem, i don't have an internet connection at home. So would i be able to activate & play the game in offline mode without an internet connection ?


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> Crysis 2 Offline Mode:
> I want to buy Crysis 2 (original). But there is a problem, i don't have an internet connection at home. So would i be able to activate & play the game in offline mode without an internet connection ?



It needs a one time activation, which is possible via a live connection.


----------



## omega44-xt (May 9, 2011)

^^
What do u want to say ? Pls say clearly if internet is required or not ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 9, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> ^^
> What do u want to say ? Pls say clearly if internet is required or not ?



You will need to go online once in order to activate the game. After that you are free to play whenever you want without going online.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 9, 2011)

If there ain't no Internet, why pay 999? I don't get it.


----------



## asingh (May 9, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> ^^
> What do u want to say ? Pls say clearly if internet is required or not ?



Yes it will be required. One type activation. It will check the key in the covering sleeve internal to an online authentication service.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2011)

A copy of Crysis 2 can be legally activated and played upto 5 PC's for Single Player with the same key.


But for Multiplayer, only a single installation in a particular PC can be used to play. Also a single CD can be used to have only a single multiplayer. Even if you share passwords you cant play MP in multiple PC's.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]4d_d6ehBjrU[/YOUTUBE]

Looks good! As someone said it, I hope it's free for PC.


----------



## gameranand (May 10, 2011)

Damn I hate DLCs. I only like DLCs in RPGs that too if they are very long so that DLCs arrive before I complete the game. I hate when a DLC arrives when you have completed the games and uninstalled it for good.


----------



## Akshay (May 10, 2011)

I am new to crysis 2... I am not able to detonate c4. How do I go about it? With "F" I collect the c4, mouse 1 throws it. But how to detonate it?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

^Press Mouse 2.

@gameranand: You uninstalled for good, not!

[YOUTUBE]ZWRppg-d7no[/YOUTUBE]

lololol!


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> @gameranand: You uninstalled for good, not!


What does that mean???

Your video ain't working. In youtube tag put the part after "v=" to make it work.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What does that mean???
> 
> Your video ain't working. In youtube tag put the part after "v=" to make it work.



You didn't do a good job of uninstalling Crysis 2.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 11, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You didn't do a good job of uninstalling Crysis 2.



Gameranand doesnt play dumbed down games!


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Gameranand doesnt play dumbed down games!


Actually I do. Played Crysis 2 and DA2 now what can you say. Yes I don't like them much after all they are dumbed down as you said but still they have something in them compared to others.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 11, 2011)

Crysis 2 wasn't dumbed down in gameplay actually. The vast lands and textures were dumbed down. Having 2 modes is kinda good and makes the game move in a forward momentum, means, more action. 

Crysis 2 in it's own way is not dumbed down at all. It is if you compare it to Crysis. Hell, console-ers are praising Crysis 2, like it's the best FPS ever made....


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Well I do agree to you but I have played Crysis and Crysis Warhead before and thats where problem comes in. As a successor you would compare it to previous titles even if you don't want to.


----------



## ankurhotnot (May 20, 2011)

Crysis 2 dedicated indian server(as stated by website) :
flux' Gaming ASIA Public Server [crysis2] Crysis 2


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2011)

Today I am gonna try my best to fing the weapon attachment I havent found.
Pistol laser
gauss
and few more


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 21, 2011)

Crysis 2 is soooo awesome in it's own way. Air Stomp is the best move I've ever seen in the history of VGs and they made it more awesome with the epic "fzzzk" sound.


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Today I am gonna try my best to fing the weapon attachment I havent found.
> Pistol laser
> gauss
> and few more


Good luck man.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 27, 2011)

Damn, so silent, this thread. Gotta make epic Air Stomp noise. 



			
				Teh Crytek said:
			
		

> New Features
> • Added advanced graphics options
> • Added F1 to vote during vote kicks
> • Prematch mode for ranked servers added allowing people to fight on the map until sufficient players have joined for the ranked play to start
> ...



Crytek, I still love ya.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Cysis 2 news-
Double XP this weekend on Crysis 2 | MMOMFG


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

Does anyone know how to change the difficulty level? I was playing at the one above Recruit (forgot the name), then at one stage I leveled down at Recruit as I was having some difficulties, now I wanna go back to that level. Anyone knows how to do that? If I click on the Change Difficulty option only this comes, does that mean I am playing in Recruit? How to change it then?

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/5452/crysis22011052920170116.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 29, 2011)

Click= Replay mission

Then start the mission you were on. Other than that, I dont know any other way


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Click= Replay mission
> 
> Then start the mission you were on. Other than that, I dont know any other way



Where could I get back if I Replay the mission? I don't even know in which mission I am in, how to see that?


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2011)

You can change it on the fly. Just press escape.


----------



## ithehappy (May 29, 2011)

asingh said:


> You can change it on the fly. Just press escape.



Nothing happens if I press Escape ! Only one option is available under Change Difficulty option and that is Recruit.

Anyway, replayed the mission and now I am back on Soldier difficulty. Besides the Graphic part this game sucks *imo*.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Besides the Graphic part this game sucks imo


 Its wayyyy better than any other Direct X 9.0c game around though.
And pretty resource consuming too, despite being a 9.0c game.

But, this Cryengine is *very* optimised.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2011)

Never seen such dumb AI in my life.

Though I liked the NY city gameplay. Have seen a lot of those buildings, and they rendered it quite accurate.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Never seen such dumb AI in my life.


 But I found the aliens in the later half of the game very challenging to overcome. Especially this mission-


Spoiler



"Power Out"





			
				 asingh said:
			
		

> Though I liked the NY city gameplay. Have seen a lot of those buildings, and they rendered it quite accurate.


 I liked it as well. But would have preferred a few more weapons.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 30, 2011)

At Post-Human, the AI were as ossum as they can be.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 30, 2011)

Many of you are confusing AI with difficulty. a dumb AI can be difficult too. 


_


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

DigitalDude said:
			
		

> Many of you are confusing AI with difficulty. a dumb AI can be difficult too.


Yeah right when they have a lot of health and need more bullets to kill but still they are dumb because they still won't work as a team to outrun and flank you.


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

most boss fights are easy as you either need to battle 1 pinger or 1 heavy. even if there are fellow aliens, they give a go at you & get themselves killed or simply stay back. however a group of 3-5 Cell personals pose a real challenge due to their superb coordinated strikes, coming from all directions, taking cover & offering friendly fire.


----------



## ithehappy (May 30, 2011)

I am stuck here, any help? How to reach Ceph Structure?

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/566/crysis22011053023284234.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah right when they have a lot of health and need more bullets to kill but still they are dumb because they still won't work as a team to outrun and flank you.



AI in FPS games(excluding the scripted military fps) dont radically change when the difficulty is raised, but you definitely notice the increase in NPCs aggressiveness. And due to the decreased effectiveness of the weapons on the health of the NPCs, you actually notice how the AI behaves, whereas in the lower difficulties you ll hardly get enough time to notice all that, just a few bullets and the enemy is dead.
Halo games are a good example, especially Reach - The best AI in the history of video games 'IMO'. The enemies actually behave like they've got brain! Defend themselves by whatever means neccessary.

Coming to Crysis 2, now that the game is patched, Im planning another play through in the post-human warrior difficulty amd give a final judgement


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am stuck here, any help? How to reach Ceph Structure?
> 
> *img146.imageshack.us/img146/566/crysis22011053023284234.jpg



Press 'B', zoom in to that Ceph Gunship and mark that, that's it.


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2011)

Thanks mate. Completely forgot the 'Closer'


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I am stuck here, any help? How to reach Ceph Structure?



took me 15min to figure out what to do next. in meantime circled the whole complex to check for an ambush.


----------



## ithehappy (May 31, 2011)

Even I was doing the same


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

hmmm a small tip 


Spoiler



you dont need to climb any of the "legs "of Ceph structure though


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2011)

Yay, teh new patch rolling out tomorrow.


----------



## asingh (May 31, 2011)

^^
dx10..?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 31, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> dx10..?



Advanced Graphics Options' included. Don't know if it's DX11'd. But I guess so.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2011)

No sign of Dx11, atleast they didnt mention it. Here are the details from Mycrysis forum.


> We've got a list of changes that will be coming in the next patch that we'd like to share with you. There's some great new features coming to Crysis 2, one of the main ones being the new "Advanced Graphics Options" menu which will allow you to tweak graphics settings beyond the presets.
> 
> We also added a feature to the votekick system which allows voting to be performed with a simple press of the F1 key. To initiate votekicks on players is still the same method as before, however to vote for that kick, all you need to do now is hit the F1 key. There's many other changes included in the up coming patch, check them out below!
> 
> ...


Source - *www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=28490


The spawning in the single player was so lame. Its crysis game, not cod for godsakes!!


----------



## tkin (May 31, 2011)

Maybe options to tweak gfx(the crsysi gfx tweak config comes to mind), but the gfx were not improved I believe, crytek, we want DX11.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2011)

what might be download size?
If anyone downloads, pls post.
Advanced Graphics option is very usefull


----------



## cyborg47 (May 31, 2011)

My guess is that it isnt going to improve the graphics. Only give the user a little more freedom to adjust the settings, like the way it was in crysis 1. Geez, cant believe crytek removed it


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

I guess I have finished it. It said Assimilation Complete (there was no credit scroll at the end though like other games) but the Game is at 40.5%, is it completed? If it is then why is it showing 40%?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2011)

It is coming. Don't know when. Maybe today?

NVIDIA shows Crysis 2 DX11 features at Computex Taipei 2011

Mod tools are coming. I mean, literally, the engine itself. That's a hugemajorbig plus.

Love ya, Crytek, love ya.



ithehappy said:


> I guess I have finished it. It said Assimilation Complete (there was no credit scroll at the end though like other games) but the Game is at 40.5%, is it completed? If it is then why is it showing 40%?



Did some German talk at the end? If not, it ain't over.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I am glad that finally DX11 is coming when almost all gamers have completed the game but still I can play it once more just to see the effects of DX11 on this one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> I guess I have finished it. It said
> Assimilation Complete (there was no
> credit scroll at the end though like
> other games) but the Game is at
> ...


 Read this at own spoiler risk  =


Spoiler



Did everything of Ceph get destroyed, Humans started coming back to life. And when a person asks you"re name = did you say "They call me Prophet"


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I guess I have finished it. It said Assimilation Complete (there was no credit scroll at the end though like other games) but the Game is at 40.5%, is it completed? If it is then why is it showing 40%?



Yeah, you finished it. But not sure why its showing 40.5%, may be its linked to the multiplayer.


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah, you finished it. But not sure why its showing 40.5%, may be its linked to the multiplayer.


Look at the achievements(or completon break up screen or whatever), it shows the goals you need to reach to get 100%, you need to collect all weapon attachments etc to get 100%


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Yeah, you finished it. But not sure why
> its showing 40.5%, may be its linked
> to the multiplayer.


 You must unlock all weapon upgrades, Nano suit upgrades, all weapons, secret email, and some special object, speeding tickets,etc,etc
takes lots of effort to get them all


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

^^
yup, a lot of effort. And i don't remember whether we can see how many speeding tickets we got, could we?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Well I don't remember if any German talked to me or not but this is the screen what appeared at the end.



Spoiler



*img718.imageshack.us/img718/4964/crysis22011053122564343.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2011)

^^ yeah you've finished it. And the german is a friend of Hargreave.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks. Uninstalling straightaway...


----------



## tkin (Jun 1, 2011)

Where is that Dx11 patch? Crytek, you are making me angry, YOU WILL NOT LIKE ME WHEN I AM ANGRY.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2011)

Still not out, wait till tommorow

DirectX 11 Support To Reach Crysis 2 Sometime Today - Voodoo Extreme


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Uninstalling straightaway...



Cool. Its stolen anyway.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> *img718.imageshack.us/img718/4964/crysis22011053122564343.jpg



That's one badass pose.

@tkin: We in India. They're in Europe. If it's 1st June there, it's 2nd June here. 



thetechfreak said:


> Still not out, wait till tommorow
> 
> DirectX 11 Support To Reach Crysis 2 Sometime Today - Voodoo Extreme



BTW, that's one old news. Why you posting it?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Cool. Its stolen anyway.





> If someone watched Battle: Los Angeles then he may not need to play Crysis 2 and vice versa


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2011)

^That's soooo true. 

NOT.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

So DirectX 11 is coming with that patch or not for sure???? Because this will have a direct impact whether I will install the game again or not.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

How you guys add this Spoiler?


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> How you guys add this Spoiler?


Use this tag:

[sp_oiler][/sp_oiler]

Remove the under score before using.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2011)

The patch's live. Downloading right now.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The patch's live. Downloading right now.


Show us some DX11 goodies.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Nope. No DX11. Maybe later.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Use this tag:
> 
> [sp_oiler][/sp_oiler]
> 
> Remove the under score before using.



Thanks.
What's this new patch is all about? Anything added to Gameplay, any new Mission or just some bug fixes or else?


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks.
> What's this new patch is all about? Anything added to Gameplay, any new Mission or just some bug fixes or else?


Lots of multiplayer addition and also remember the crysis 2 config tweaker we were using? Crytek added similar features like that in the options(aa etc), no bug or GFx improvement.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Lots of multiplayer addition and also remember the *crysis 2 config tweaker* we were using? Crytek added similar features like that in the options(aa etc), no bug or GFx improvement.



Never known that ! There was no Graphic settings inside the game, that's all I know.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Never known that ! There was no Graphic settings inside the game, that's all I know.


3rd Party tool that directly edited the Config file.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

Hmm, I don't know that 3rd Party tool.


----------



## tkin (Jun 2, 2011)

Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application - Steam Users' Forums


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 2, 2011)

tkin said:


> Crysis 2 Advanced Graphics Options Application - Steam Users' Forums



OK. Thanks, but it's late for me as I have already uninstalled.


----------



## khmadhu (Jun 17, 2011)

guys is there any official ringtone for this game...? searched in net didn't get a proper one..

So i made my own. 

this one I increased the tempo and gain.. check it out..  if u like it use it..


download link
crysis2_ringtone.mp3 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## asingh (Jun 17, 2011)

^^
Nice. DL'ed it.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 20, 2011)

Guys we know that Crysis 2 was pulled out of Steam and many of us thought that it was EA's decision but we are wrong it was Valve who pulled out the game from their store because it breaks their new set of rules although I clearly have no idea about any of tha rule. 
Source


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally finished it last night. I actually really started liking the game. But the ending was quite lame. 



Spoiler



No boss fight. Just 4x cloaked aliens, which can be owned using the nanovision. I think 80% in the development phase, the game went south, and we see the results. It was quite intense, when inside main New York. Guess I enjoyed the NY scenes, cause I was there back in November 2010. Clearly remember crossing the sign board. New Jersey turnpike...!
Again lame ending.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ the DLCs make me feel like kicking Crytek devs on their,... aargh never mind.

yeah the ending i was hoping would have been more awesome.

I was left with, "what the .. over? "

and that stupid voice in my head keeps telling me what to DO.

I WANT TO DO IT MY OWN WAY!


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2011)

^^
Voice was a pi$$ off. Could not change it to female. Also "tactical options available" was stupidity at its height. God know, what Crytek was doing. Fired up Warhead again. Much much better.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like we will finally get DX 11 support for this game. It would come with a texture pack for us to download.
Source
*images.eurogamer.net/assets/articles//a/1/3/7/2/9/5/1/39HmP.png


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 22, 2011)

A lot brief about the game is also given it the Digit Skoar june edition 2011 !


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

Good, my lightning is losing its thunder sitting idle, Dirt 3 is hardly stressing.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:
			
		

> A lot brief about the game is also given it the Digit Skoar june edition 2011 !


Not that mush as there is already in this thread. 
Welcome to TDF Scientia Wiz. 

Anyways guys anyone planning to play the whole game once DX11 is out???


----------



## tkin (Jun 22, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Not that mush as there is already in this thread.
> Welcome to TDF Scientia Wiz.
> 
> Anyways guys anyone planning to play the whole game once DX11 is out???


Me me me me me me me *raises both hands and feet*

I will play this again anyway, before DX11 comes out, it was less than stellar with the 5850, want to enjoy smooth gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

I guess I'll also give it a try who knows maybe I'll fall in love with this game after playing on DX11.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey where I will get all the rules and regulations of thinkdigit forum ?

Provide me the link !


----------



## gameranand (Jun 22, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:
			
		

> Hey where I will get all the rules and regulations of thinkdigit forum ?
> 
> Provide me the link !


Forum Rules
This for Gaming section Specially


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

*Gameranand*, where is the DL link for the texture packs..?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2011)

@asingh
The official DL links are not out yet. But they are, on a few forums but I would wait for crytek's release. Then again the dx11 and the high res texture packs only work after applying the 1.9 patch which is going to release on monday, 27th june. Oh boy Im excited 

Patch 1.9 notes here
MyCrysis &bull; View topic - Crysis 2 Patch 1.9 Notes

And here 'was' the official dx11 page, now removed 
*www.mycrysis.com/dx11

And here are the links for the downloads on another forum. not recommended 
MyCrysis &bull; View topic - Dx11 Patch and HD Texture pack Download links here!


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

^^
Thanks sure. Though I cannot do the Tesselation on my adapters, will at least enjoy some better graphics. Will play it again.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll wait for official Release. Till then O my dear ol games.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ here you can download it now if you wish, but it's HUGE, and requires the smaller patch 1.9 slated for 27th!

Download Crysis 2 High-Res Texture Pack | techPowerUp

Download Crysis 2 DirectX 11 Upgrade Pack | techPowerUp


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

It is a 10GB load. Forget it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 23, 2011)

eih!? why is it 10gigs?!
The official High-Res pack was just about 1.9gb and dx11 patch around 350mb.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

WTF??? 10GB+ I ain't gonna download this one. I could download if thats 1 or 2 GB not the damn 10+GB. I am outy from this game unless a small texture pack is released.


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> The official High-Res pack was just about 1.9gb and dx11 patch around 350mb.


You got link for these files???


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, 5.7GB. Probably unpacks to 10GB

Download Crysis 2 High-Res Texture Pack | techPowerUp


----------



## abhidev (Jun 23, 2011)

have anyone tried using these texture packs??


----------



## asingh (Jun 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> have anyone tried using these texture packs??



They will not install or execute, till the game is not patched. On 27th the patch goes live.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Jun 23, 2011)

well dx11 patch doesn't make so much differences than dx9 one, dunno how much fps will drop in dx11 mode.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:
			
		

> well dx11 patch doesn't make so much differences than dx9 one, dunno how much fps will drop in dx11 mode.


Actually they do. To get the idea play Dirt 2 or 3 in DX9 and then DX11 and then you can easily distinguish between the graphics quality. I don't know about this game but Dirt series have a noticeable difference.


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> well dx11 patch doesn't make so much differences than dx9 one, dunno how much fps will drop in dx11 mode.


The change list is significant, it will look good I think, also high res textures? Hell yeah.



gameranand said:


> Actually they do. To get the idea play Dirt 2 or 3 in DX9 and then DX11 and then you can easily distinguish between the graphics quality. I don't know about this game but Dirt series have a noticeable difference.


Does your Dirt 3 sometimes crash after extensive playing in DX11 mode? During loading?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Does your Dirt 3 sometimes crash after extensive playing in DX11 mode? During loading?


Nope. Never crashed till now well I don't play that for more than 1 or 2 hours but in that duration it never crashed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2011)

gameranand said:


> You got link for these files???



Nope. Few days ago, the official crysis DX11 page was online, which is pulled of now anyway. The sizes of the dx11 upgrade and highres texture pack were stated over there. 1.9gb for high res texture pack and around 350mb for dx11 patch. I wrote what I'd seen, but may be I could be wrong 



nilgtx260 said:


> well dx11 patch doesn't make so much differences than dx9 one, dunno how much fps will drop in dx11 mode.



When you dont know something, or not sure about it. ASK 

Anyway, yeah dx11 for this game is making a lot of difference. There are comparision screenshots floating around the internet, which were actually provided crytek themselves lol.
TBH, Crytek did a fantastic job of making the game look so good even on dx9. Though there were a few places that were looked like crap., eg-the textures on the walls, but the rest of the game looked really for a dx9 game.



tkin said:


> Does your Dirt 3 sometimes crash after extensive playing in DX11 mode? During loading?



For me, Yes, on DX11. Crashes like hell! Its got worse since day before yesterday. Stopped playing the game because of that 
Lets await the patch!


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Nope. Few days ago, the official crysis DX11 page was online, which is pulled of now anyway. The sizes of the dx11 upgrade and highres texture pack were stated over there. 1.9gb for high res texture pack and around 350mb for dx11 patch. I wrote what I'd seen, but may be I could be wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, plenty of sufferers out there, we need a patch.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2011)

This game. Never again. Never.

a DX11 patch will not cut the epic short comings of the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

is there any DirectX 11 patch for Crysis 1???



vamsi_krishna said:


> This game. Never again. Never.
> 
> a DX11 patch will not cut the epic short comings of the game.



is this game not playable @least once...??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2011)

^ NO DX11 for Crysis. Its a DX10 game. 

You can have good time playing it once. But, the second time.... I don't think so.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ NO DX11 for Crysis. Its a DX10 game.
> 
> You can have good time playing it once. But, the second time.... I don't think so.


Crysis DX10 looks better than Crysis 2 DX11, ain't that a surprise.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

But crysis 2 will never have a female as cute as the pic on Vamsi Krishna's profile.

Who is that girl>?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> For me, Yes, on DX11. Crashes like hell! Its got worse since day before yesterday. Stopped playing the game because of that
> Lets await the patch!


I am a lucky guy. I played this game 3-4 hours straight. No crashes whatsoever.


			
				tkin said:
			
		

> Crysis DX10 looks better than Crysis 2 DX11, ain't that a surprise.


For me NO. Crysis was made on DX10 from the beginning that was the base of this game. Crysis 2 base is not DX 11 so no matter what they do they can't beat Crysis IMO.



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> But crysis 2 will never have a female as cute as the pic on Vamsi Krishna's profile.


LOL.....The previous gal was better than her. He never told me her name.


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

Vamsi's GF..duh. Who else. That is why he is hardly gaming these days. Makes sense.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Vamsi's GF..duh. Who else. That is why he is hardly gaming these days. Makes sense.


Well we can't blame Vamsi for that.  Go kill his GF... Kiddin..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Crysis DX10 looks better than Crysis 2 DX11, ain't that a surprise.



No.. AFIAK, visual upgrade is not worth going through that nightmare again. After all, I already saved the earth once. Its not worth saving again.

BTW, when the chips are down, I only have a DX10 capable card. 


Guys, Guys... I ain't having no GF. The chick in the pic still remains unkown(damn!). Even google image search failed to retrieve her name.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

vamsi said:
			
		

> No.. AFIAK, visual upgrade is not worth going through that nightmare again. After all, I already saved the earth once. Its not worth saving again.
> 
> BTW, when the chips are down, I only have a DX10 capable card.


Well I'll play this on DX11 for 1 hour and if there are significant changes then I'll continue or simply leave.


			
				vamsi said:
			
		

> Guys, Guys... I ain't having no GF. The chick in the pic still remains unkown(damn!). Even google image search failed to retrieve her name.


LOL.......Damn you you didn't even knew the name of previous gal in your avatar.  You are poor at finding names. haha


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha, my gf has the same hair colour as that chick, towards the end, streaks.

Lovely hair, love to play with.


Crysis 2 can't pull me out of her no way


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> No.. AFIAK, visual upgrade is not worth going through that nightmare again. After all, I already saved the earth once. Its not worth saving again.
> 
> BTW, when the chips are down, I only have a DX10 capable card.
> 
> ...


This chic?
*s3prod.weheartit.netdna-cdn.com/images/6899575/girl,photography,pretty,beautiful,cute,sunset-f0ca9e5765ef871bf9d73977e83af4b0_h_large.jpg?1296921660

Give me a min.

Found some links, this is one of those no proper source images found in net, I have the source but not the name, not professional model, maybe some pic of someone's GF:

Master Source of image: stardreamer on deviantART
This guy posted the image first time, look at his comments, desperate people are looking for the girl's name, even he said he does not know the girl's name.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 24, 2011)

It's okay, I like my girlfriend better.

At least she's in reach.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2011)

^^bhai log....crysis 2 dicussion se girl frnd....


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2011)

LOL. Hard to find girl eh.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2011)

No name, but here goes a higher rez pic 

*sicko.se/image/phpCujvLC8ifi9sg7imjvp87bprppoamnn6426875125.jpg

btw, she is Russian, that's for sure. I could only find images on Russian websites . After DX11 patch she looks awesome


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

The URL name looks interesting


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> It's okay, I like my girlfriend better.
> 
> At least she's in reach.



No need to eulogize more about your hand


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> No name, but here goes a higher rez pic
> 
> *sicko.se/image/phpCujvLC8ifi9sg7imjvp87bprppoamnn6426875125.jpg
> 
> btw, she is Russian, that's for sure. I could only find images on Russian websites . After DX11 patch she looks awesome



Amazing. Much better graphics than Crysis 2 for sure..!


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> Amazing. Much better graphics than Crysis 2 for sure..!


Soooo real


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 25, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> No name, but here goes a higher rez pic
> 
> *sicko.se/image/phpCujvLC8ifi9sg7imjvp87bprppoamnn6426875125.jpg
> 
> btw, she is Russian, that's for sure. I could only find images on Russian websites . After DX11 patch she looks awesome



Find me a better than this,



Spoiler



*img827.imageshack.us/img827/681/worst4.jpg


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Find me a better than this,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuck, that's a beluga whale.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> Amazing. Much better graphics than Crysis 2 for sure..!


Crysis 2?? Damn that looks better than Crysis 1 at DX 10.  LOL


			
				ithehappy said:
			
		

> Find me a better than this,


Well I can but I would rather not hell I can't even bear her. How would I bear better than her.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

Faun said:


> No need to eulogize more about your hand



haha, okay okay

back to crysis 2's graphics


----------



## vickybat (Jun 26, 2011)

Finally crysis 2 is getting dx11 support tomorrow i.e monday in the latest v1.9 pack.



> Changes included in patch v1.9 include the aforementioned DirectX 11 support and the option for users to install a high resolution texture pack. The newly introduced DirectX 11 features include: tessellation and displacement mapping (which introduces improved water rendering), high quality HDR motion blur, particle motion blur, and quality-of-life fixes, such as the formerly broken bullet penetration and stat glitches in multiplayer.


*
Source*


----------



## varunb (Jun 26, 2011)

You have the incomplete information. There are a total of 3 patches coming live tomorrow. Patch 1.9, DX11 patch & High resolution texture pack. Patch 1.9 will allow the other 2 remaining patches to be installed. The last 2 patches were leaked 3 days ago. Only patch 1.9 is left to be released.


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

varunb said:


> You have the incomplete information. There are a total of 3 patches coming live tomorrow. Patch 1.9, DX11 patch & High resolution texture pack. Patch 1.9 will allow the other 2 remaining patches to be installed. The last 2 patches were leaked 3 days ago. Only patch 1.9 is left to be released.


What will be the total size of the patches? The ones leaked in TPU are extremely huge.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2011)

varunb said:


> You have the incomplete information. There are a total of 3 patches coming live tomorrow. Patch 1.9, DX11 patch & High resolution texture pack. Patch 1.9 will allow the other 2 remaining patches to be installed. The last 2 patches were leaked 3 days ago. Only patch 1.9 is left to be released.



Are you a mass effect fan? Sorry for the Offtopic question buddy.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2011)

27th, I want thee patches!


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> 27th, I want thee patches!


Me too. On torrent cause its huge and I can only download it at night time.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2011)

Am I missing something?
The DX11 upgrade is 545MB and the High-res texture pack is 1.65 GB.
Why are people so worried about downloading just 2 gb of data? :\


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> Am I missing something?
> The DX11 upgrade is 545MB and the High-res texture pack is 1.65 GB.
> Why are people so worried about downloading just 2 gb of data? :\


Because the leaked files in techpowerup was huge, absolutely huge. some 10gb total.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm...Well the official links are working now.
just 2gb for both of them 
Have fun!

EDIT-
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/8770/crysis22011062723183483.th.jpg

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8138/crysis22011062723183384.th.jpg

Will upload more pics the next day 

offtopic-
The thing that I always hated about crysis's visuals is that the game looks fantastic while its still, but the animation is where its all screwed up. I mean, I'd played crysis 1, warhead, and 2. But honestly none of them look as good as Half life 2 interms of animation. The smoothness in HL2 was never achieved in any game till now (may be, except BF3).

EDIT- WOW!! just wow! Crytek has done magic with their 1.9 patch seriously! Totally enjoying the multiplayer now.
The FOV seems much much better, and the servers look filled with players, probably coz of the dx11. The game just got better! love you crytek! 

People with the legit version, should seriously get back to this game, you all wont regret, believe me.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> 27th, I want thee patches!





tkin said:


> Me too. On torrent cause its huge and I can only download it at night time.




they can be downloaded from here - 100% legit link 



Spoiler



*international.download.nvidia.com/...onal/patches/crysis2dx11uu/Crysis2Patch19.exe - 136MB
*international.download.nvidia.com/...rysis2dx11uu/Crysis2Directx11UltraUpgrade.exe - 545MB
*international.download.nvidia.com/...s2dx11uu/Crysis2HighResolutionTexturePack.exe - 1.65GB


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh. Thats too big for me  
looks like I cant get the patch


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

@ topgear
Oh thank god you saved me. I thought I had to download the whole damn 10GB for DX11.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

I've only the texture pack left.

The game has become, DARK, I dunno. What's wrong?

And the performance has taken a hit, but barely see anything THAT VISUALLY ATTRACTIVE added to explain this.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah it got a little darker. And the FOV also has been tweaked..
Actually, the game looks 'clear'.
Anybody tried the multiplayer? lot of players now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

> DX11 up and running. Only Texture pack left.
> 
> But I decided to play the game anyways.
> 
> ...



~ My 2 cents



> I have Sapphire HD5850, all stock clocks(undervolted however), playing at my usual 1920x1080. Here's what I observed.
> 
> Reduce "OBJECTS" from "Ultra" to one notch down, instant 20fps boost. Infact, Objects is taking the fps toll everywhere.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2011)

@compaddict
Weird, I played the mp about 2 1/2 hours last night and felt that the FOV is improved(im no techie, so dont ask for numbers  ) unlike earlier, where i couldnt even play for 20 mins or so. Probably its a personal thing, suits some and doesnt for some.
And, about the brightness, I liked it. More contrast in the colours too coz of which it appears more realistic. Lighter areas more lighter, and darker areas more darker.
Particles- yeah, kinda overused, so much that im not even able to see the enemies in narrow places..dirt particles all around lol.


Like I said, its more clear now and Im enjoying the mp more than ever.
Im not recommending it to anyone..play the game for a while, see if its fine for your eyes. If its not, then ditch the game 


comp@ddict said:


> Reduce "OBJECTS" from "Ultra" to one notch down, instant 20fps boost. Infact, Objects is taking the fps toll everywhere.


Noted, thanx


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 28, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Reduce "OBJECTS" from "Ultra" to one notch down, instant 20fps boost. Infact, Objects is taking the fps toll everywhere.



I think you lose tessellation if you go one notch down, so the 20fps has a price. Not sure of that though, saw it on neogaf.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

If we are getting performance hit then I ain't gonna waste my night downloading texture pack. I thought that there will be improvement in performance with visuals but after seeing so many views on other site and this site also I decided that Crysis 2 is not worth my 2GB bandwidth. I guess I won't love this game ever.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2011)

@Gameranand
Havent tried the High-res texture pack yet. The game already looks great with the dx11 patch and the improved dx9 

Btw, since when did the high resolution textures started giving performance boost in video games? Never heard that kinda thing. lol
Its a high resolution texture pack, does nothing but replace the previous low res textures with the new high res ones. Obviously there will be a performance drop. Common sense


----------



## asingh (Jun 28, 2011)

What are the minimal sizes for all..?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2011)

minimal sizes of what?


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> What are the minimal sizes for all..?


Total 2GB, all 3 patches combined.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Btw, since when did the high resolution textures started giving performance boost in video games? Never heard that kinda thing. lol
> Its a high resolution texture pack, does nothing but replace the previous low res textures with the new high res ones. Obviously there will be a performance drop. Common sense


Well it did came with a patch no??? Thats why I thought that they will improve performance through the patch so that there won't be a performance drop if not a performance boost.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well it did came with a patch no??? Thats why I thought that they will improve performance through the patch so that there won't be a performance drop if not a performance boost.


Its a quality upgrade patch, its bound to degrade fps, I really support crytek for bringing this patch out.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Its a quality upgrade patch, its bound to degrade fps, I really support crytek for bringing this patch out.


Yes and it is also meant to upgrade the visuals which you can notice also not the one which you won't. From what I have read so far it ain't worth it but still maybe I'll get it just for sake of Crysis 1 & warhead.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol..basing judgements on opinions now!? not even screenshots.
Get the patch and play the game first.



gameranand said:


> Well it did came with a patch no??? Thats why I thought that they will improve performance through the patch so that there won't be a performance drop if not a performance boost.



Nope, it has not come with the patch. The dx11 upgrade and High-res pack are only and strictly optional, and yes they are bound to degrade the fps.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> yes they are bound to degrade the fps


By how much???


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Nope, it has not come with the patch.


I though it came with a patch as topgear gave three links. One for patch???(136MB)


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Lol..basing judgements on opinions now!? not even screenshots.
> Get the patch and play the game first.


I don't do that but I didn't liked the game itself very much so......


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

gameranand said:


> By how much???
> 
> I though it came with a patch as topgear gave three links. One for patch???(136MB)
> 
> I don't do that but I didn't liked the game itself very much so......


One is patch, does not have DX11, one is DX11 patch, has tess effects etc, one is texture pack, has textures etc.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> One is patch, does not have DX11, one is DX11 patch, has tess effects etc, one is texture pack, has textures etc.


OK thanks got it.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 28, 2011)

tarey_g said:


> I think you lose tessellation if you go one notch down, so the 20fps has a price. Not sure of that though, saw it on neogaf.



quality difference is like 1%, meaning, you won't notice.


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> @ topgear
> Oh thank god you saved me. I thought I had to download the whole damn 10GB for DX11.



welcome bro 



asingh said:


> What are the minimal sizes for all..?



around ~ 2.3GB 



Spoiler



*international.download.nvidia.com/...onal/patches/crysis2dx11uu/Crysis2Patch19.exe
*international.download.nvidia.com/...rysis2dx11uu/Crysis2Directx11UltraUpgrade.exe
*international.download.nvidia.com/...s2dx11uu/Crysis2HighResolutionTexturePack.exe





tkin said:


> Its a quality upgrade patch, its bound to degrade fps, I really support crytek for bringing this patch out.





cyborg47 said:


> Nope, it has not come with the patch. The dx11 upgrade and High-res pack are only and strictly optional, and yes they are bound to degrade the fps.



The game just got more future proof to test and benchmark the performance of upcoming and future gfx cards


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

> The game just got more future proof to test and benchmark the performance of upcoming and future gfx cards



nobody's gonna remember this game like they did Crysis.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> The game just got more future proof to test and benchmark the performance of upcoming and future gfx cards


I guess Witcher 2 will be better used for benchmarking than this one.


			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> nobody's gonna remember this game like they did Crysis.


Agreed. +1000000


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

Cry2 is not worth the 2nd pass through. Be it Dx10,11,12,13,15.....nth.

I forced my self to complete the first pass, and then the final sissy boss fight. Duh. And the cut-scenes got worse and worse and game play deteriorated. AI was dumb from level 1, so no worries for that...!


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a gallery of improvements, just the graphics:-

The Crysis 2 Ultra Upgrade > Gallery > Atomic


Nothing to say about the gameplay, AI etc.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, you cant make dumb AI smart with a patch.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

Nah saw the screenshots this game ain't worth my time. I took a lot of pain to complete it my first place already not gonna do it again also I can't actually notice any improvements so whats the use of improvements which I can't even notice. What the hell I'll do with effect on water with bullets I have to shoot enemy here not the freakin water. LOL.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Nah saw the screenshots this game ain't worth my time. I took a lot of pain to complete it my first place already not gonna do it again also I can't actually notice any improvements so whats the use of improvements which I can't even notice. *What the hell I'll do with effect on water with bullets I have to shoot enemy here not the freakin water. *LOL.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ They should made the game standalone this way in the first place. Its a bit late to release the patch now. Still the tesselation effects are nice on bricks and rubble. 

Looks bit more realistic now. Will max out everything on cilus's system and post screenshots here. He has a 6870cf.


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Too little, too late. May be this is just a demo that CryEngine 3 really supports DX11.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 29, 2011)

So Map Editor gets released today AFAIK.

Any body excited


----------



## Skud (Jun 29, 2011)

Nah...


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 29, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> So Map Editor gets released today AFAIK.
> 
> Any body excited



Will be excited if they release something to crysis 1


----------



## rchi84 (Jun 29, 2011)

some screenshots, in case anyone's interested, with dx11 and all maxed out. I had fraps also recording gameplay, which explains the FPS drop. These were on stock 6950 clocks..

[IMG]*i51.tinypic.com/23keo83.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/de9xfc.jpg

*i55.tinypic.com/nce37.jpg

*i56.tinypic.com/b4gsg0.jpg

*i52.tinypic.com/xp96xg.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2011)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> So Map Editor gets released today AFAIK.
> 
> Any body excited


Nothing special so NO.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2011)

Rockin, you had tessellation on..?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 29, 2011)

^^ Yes it seems he has tesselation on. The bricks appear more realistic now as if they are buldging out and the density of debris has also increased and appear more prominent now.

Crysis 2 should have been this way on launch. Now it can stress current gpu's to the fullest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2011)

I have crysis 2 with me..but not yet tried...
confused between Metro or Crysis 2???


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

Awesome shots man. Too bad my Gpu doesn support Dx11


But I just feel its not worth downloading 2 gb odd even if one had Dx11.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

Not exactly earth-shattering like Crysis. Comparison screenshots would have been better.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2011)

The ModSDK is out.
MyCrysis - Support
Im excited. Though it will take time for modders, Im definitely waiting for them


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

*Crysis 2 DX11 Tessellation & High-Res Texture Pack | [H]ard|OCP*


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

ico said:


> *Crysis 2 DX11 Tessellation & High-Res Texture Pack | [H]ard|OCP*



Thanks. In a nut shell, precise and succinct. 

Fail.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 30, 2011)

Asking a dumb question, is it worth playing again? I mean I've finished the damn game but now with all this DX11 and other stuffs is it worth to install and play it again? The Graphic part was amazing previously, has that gotten better or just another hype?


----------



## asingh (Jun 30, 2011)

^^
Nopes.

It would be dumber than the dumbness of the game to play a dumb game again.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

Not Fail.

MAXIMUM FAIL


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Asking a dumb question, is it worth playing again?


 a HUGE *no*

They could've done infinitely better with this games storyline. After all most buyers buy it for the Single Player experience. It is a #fail according to me and is just a warm-up for the multiplayer.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 30, 2011)

> They could've done infinitely better with this games storyline



haha, absolutely true.

although I wouldn't have expected that in a patch.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

HardOCP has posted detailed report of their experience of the 1.9 patch and DX11 pack with lots of comparison screenshots:-

Introduction - Crysis 2 DX11 Tessellation & High-Res Texture Pack | [H]ard|OCP


To summarize:-

*hardocp.com/images/articles/13092956304G2elw6sSd_1_71.jpg​


----------



## macho84 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi all DX11 version is there. Dont you see the links for updated ultra patch for DX 11 with highres pack in digit. Check it out guysDirectX 11 Ultra Upgrade


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't trust hard ocp at all, I'll have to review it myself, from the looks, dx11 may not work good but high res texture pack sure does.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> I don't trust hard ocp at all, I'll have to review it myself, from the looks, dx11 may not work good but high res texture pack sure does.



The guy at that site believes that dx11 is just for 64 bit computers.
Maximum Game journalism FAIL!

Im waiting for Eurogamer's Digital foundry article on patch 1.9 and dx11. Not to base my judgement on them, but they're always kinda interesting


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> The guy at that site believes that dx11 is just for 64 bit computers.
> Maximum Game journalism FAIL!
> 
> Im waiting for Eurogamer's Digital foundry article on patch 1.9 and dx11. Not to base my judgement on them, but they're always kinda interesting


You should read their gpu reviews, they never test cards with same settings, they test them with different settings(aa etc), so amd cards always look better, they do mention the settings below, but for quick grazers it'll look as if amd ones are winning by miles, that's bad journalism.
Their excuse is they test cards with highest settings they can handle, not same settings, gtx560 with 32xAA and hd5650 with no aa, low quality, guess which wins, that's really something.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> You should read their gpu reviews, they never test cards with same settings, they test them with different settings(aa etc), so amd cards always look better, they do mention the settings below, but for quick grazers it'll look as if amd ones are winning by miles, that's bad journalism.
> Their excuse is they test cards with highest settings they can handle, not same settings, *gtx560 with 32xAA and hd5650 with no aa, low quality, guess which wins, that's really something.*




Where do you get that? And in any case if the gtx560 can run any game at 32xAA, they always recommend cards based on higher image quality and highest playable settings, not some crappy fps numbers. And gtx560 will still beat the hd5650 anyhow. 

Secondly, there's also a apples-to-apples test where they test the cards at equal footing. And fps freaks and quick grazers can always make their decisions based on these apples-to-apples tests.

And lastly, check their recent MSI N580GTX Lightning XE 3GB SLI Video Card Review. Despite it being astronomically costlier than its nearest Radeon rival (6970 CFX), they have given it a gold award. I remember, they were the only site who had recommended the 7950GX2 when it was released. So the AMD bias thing doesn't really hold water.

Of course, they are wrong about the dx11 thing being 64-bit only, that's the hi res texture pack.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

Skud said:


> Where do you get that? And in any case if the gtx560 can run any game at 32xAA, they always recommend cards based on higher image quality and highest playable settings, not some crappy fps numbers. And gtx560 will still beat the hd5650 anyhow.
> 
> Secondly, there's also a apples-to-apples test where they test the cards at equal footing. And fps freaks and quick grazers can always make their decisions based on these apples-to-apples tests.
> 
> ...


Read the review: Introduction - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
Yes, apples to apples is there, but its at the last and most quick grazers will notice the first few images only, they should give a chart first and then give the highest playable stuff under it.


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> You should read their gpu reviews, they never test cards with same settings, they test them with different settings(aa etc), so amd cards always look better, they do mention the settings below, but for quick grazers it'll look as if amd ones are winning by miles, that's bad journalism.
> Their excuse is they test cards with highest settings they can handle, not same settings, gtx560 with 32xAA and hd5650 with no aa, low quality, guess which wins, that's really something.


This just tells me you don't read their reviews at all. 

There are two things in their review:
1) The highest setting which a card can run.
2) An Apples-to-Apples comparison.


----------



## Skud (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Read the review: Introduction - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
> Yes, apples to apples is there, but its at the last and most quick grazers will notice the first few images only, they should give a chart first and then give the highest playable stuff under it.




Oh, the 6950, then the 5650 must be a typo. 

So let me check :-

1. Dragon Age II - same playable settings for both the cards. 6950 wins by a couple of fps, not significant.

2. Civ 5 - Hawk tested with 8xAA and 6950 with 4xAA and the Hawk still wins!

3. F1 2010 - Quick graze, Hawk wins, Apples-to-apples, 6950 has a 10% lead!!!

4. BF:BC 2 - more or less same settings, more or less tie.

5. Metro 2033 - Hawk has more fps, but 6950 can play at 4xAA. (quick grazer will go for Hawk seeing this )

Then OC results, and what... no comparison with OCed 6950, as if the 6950 can't be OCed??? 


And how to do you or any other gamer play their games? Do you strive for 100+fps with lower settings (such gamer do exist) or smooth enough gameplay with as much eye candy turned on as possible? If you belong to second category, then HardOCP results are more significant.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

ico said:


> This just tells me you don't read their reviews at all.
> 
> There are two things in their review:
> 1) The highest setting which a card can run.
> 2) An Apples-to-Apples comparison.


No no, I read it all, just I recommend these sites to me friends, when they see it they skip through it and and up at totally at the wrong conclusion most of the times(noobs), that's why I used the term "Quick grazers," I mean how many of us are geeks anyway? 90% of my friend think nvidia and evga, msi etc make different cards, I just couldn't make them understand that nvidia makes the core, they even buy zebronics card as it has this large nvidia logo on front unlike other companies that feature their logo. I just want a simplified chart so they can drwa conclusion from it, lately I am suggesting Guru3d and anandtech GPU bench for now.


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

tkin said:


> Read the review: Introduction - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review | [H]ard|OCP
> Yes, apples to apples is there, but its at the last and most quick grazers will notice the first few images only, they should give a chart first and then give the highest playable stuff under it.


Register on their forum and make your point?



cyborg47 said:


> The guy at that site believes that dx11 is just for 64 bit computers.
> *Maximum Game journalism FAIL!*


hmmm


			
				Hardocp said:
			
		

> Both the DX11 Tessellation and High-Res Texture packs require a 64-bit operating system and a video card with at least 1GB of memory. If you don't have either, there is no "gift" for you.





			
				Techpowerup said:
			
		

> This package provides higher texture resolution for a wide variety of assets. It supports both the DirectX 11 and DirectX 9 versions of Crysis 2. A 64-bit operating system and a graphics card with at least 768 MB of memory are required.





			
				PCBunny.co.za said:
			
		

> Both DX9 and DX11 versions of Crysis 2 will support the snazzier textures, but it’s worth noting that you’ll need a graphics card with at least 1GB of VRAM and a 64-bit OS.


Note: I am not playing this game. What they mean probably is, with Tessellation and High resolution pack, you can expect your memory usage to cross 3.2GB RAM and GPU's VRAM easily.


----------



## tkin (Jun 30, 2011)

ico said:


> Register on their forum and make your point?


Not exactly like this, but I did register there once, kind of got bashed when I told them to give apples to apple first with pics, long time ago, they did not agree, so I left and never went back.

One more thing, did anyone among you had issues with the patch? Cause my friend got it and installed without any issues, so this is also my point, if the reviewer has issues with his pc(software/game/os config issue) and his pc only(not widespread problem) is it ok for him to bash it like that(crysis 2 hd pack review), this will again give wrong impression to people, they'll think it is a issue with that patch, just my $0.02.
Above comment does not hold true if it is a widespread problem, but my friend did not get it.


----------



## ico (Jun 30, 2011)

Hardocp said:
			
		

> Weighing in at 1.7GB, the texture pack increases the resolution of Crysis 2’s assets by a factor of two, quadrupling the game’s memory requirements in the process. As such, players will require a 64-bit operating system and a graphics card with 1GB of memory just to enable them.


[H]ard|OCP - DirectX 11 Tessellation Package For Crysis 2


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 1, 2011)

I can only speak for myself, and my game updates just fine without any problems on the first launch.

The update does cause a substantial hit in the FPS. Are the changes always noticeable? Yes and no, depending on the scene.

But then again, when my card gave me between 40-50 FPS in DX9, it's unrealistic to expect the same performance on DX11.

The only thing i make sure of, is to turn off motion blur completely


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Here you go:-

MyCrysis - DX11 Now Available!

Check the comments.



> 1.9, DX11 and Hi-res patch really made my crysis ugly. I need almost 100% brightness and everything still seams smudgy (kinda dark blurred - yeah I have motion blur disabled). FPS is way down, so now it's lagging a little - enough to piss me off. I can't see any difference between DX9 and DX11 other than my game now looks smudgy. I really hope for a fix - cause this is unplayable. Specs: I7K2600, 8GB ram, NVidia GTX 580, everything on Ultra.




Also check the faq and known issues of 1.9 patch.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 1, 2011)

Every patch adds more bugs, bah!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

comp@ddict said:
			
		

> Every patch adds more bugs, bah!


Well thats new.


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

Crytek have screwed up the PC version, lets admit it and move on. Most of us are disappointed and that's a sour fact.


----------



## asingh (Jul 1, 2011)

cyborg47 said:


> The guy at that site believes that dx11 is just for 64 bit computers.
> Maximum Game journalism FAIL!
> 
> Im waiting for Eurogamer's Digital foundry article on patch 1.9 and dx11. Not to base my judgement on them, but they're always kinda interesting



Actually the patching load released, is only complaint with 64BIT OS. Due to the code structure.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 1, 2011)

Mods are already coming in.
*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/00003tw.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 1, 2011)

giving oxygen to a dead patient.  but that looks out of the world.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Expected a lot from this game but it just didnt deliver


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm running the editor, it' laggy.

Crysis 1 is being ported to X360 and PS3.

Hmm, would love to see the graphics. If it's better than medium and gives 30fps, to hell with Crytek and their PC optimization, I would call it deliberate.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 4, 2011)

Check this out guys. Some promising stuff. The multiplayer maps are already coming. 
CRYMOD &bull; View forum - CryENGINE 3 Gallery

And check this out, AVATAR type of world using CE3 
*www.crymod.com/viewtopic.php?f=308&t=61127


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Arthias looks promising - looking forward to it


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2011)

I nice benchmark tool to give the real-deal...!
*i1094.photobucket.com/albums/i450/anilasingh1977/Crysis_2_benchmark_2.png

Available at:
Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool 1.0.1.9 BETA » hw-lab.com

Have fun.


----------



## tkin (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ Looks like the latest patch is needed.


----------



## asingh (Jul 5, 2011)

Just 1.9. It can run without the texture load though.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hell All guys i need a favor can someone post the various levels in the game. So that we can track on which stage we are and how much more to go.

Right now i am in a place where some civilians i need to protect them and escape in 3  different trains in parallel tracks.

Please post the complete level list.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 6, 2011)

^^ you are quite a log way through, we all have completed the game here already(long ago, so long I don't remember the tidbits)


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2011)

macho84 said:
			
		

> Hell All guys i need a favor can someone post the various levels in the game. So that we can track on which stage we are and how much more to go.
> 
> Right now i am in a place where some civilians i need to protect them and escape in 3 different trains in parallel tracks.
> 
> Please post the complete level list.


Here you go


In at the Deep End 
Second Chance 
Sudden Impact 
Road Rage 
Lab Rat 
Gate Keepers 
Dead Man Walking 
Seat of Power 
Dark Heart 
Semper Fi or Die 
Corporate Collapse 
Train to Catch 
Unsafe Haven 
Terminus 
Power Out 
Eye of the Storm 
Masks Off 
Out of the Ashes 
A Walk in the Park


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

DX11 really looks good, except the motion blur which gives me massive headache instantly, had to turn it off, fps is way high, its causing screen tearing, I did not run fraps but I'd recon 50-60? Turning on vsync causes fps to take nose dive and then the lag.

And texture wise this game now officially comes in the same league as Crysis or Metro 2033.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> DX11 really looks good, except the motion blur which gives me massive headache instantly, had to turn it off, fps is way high, its causing screen tearing, I did not run fraps but I'd recon 50-60? Turning on vsync causes fps to take nose dive and then the lag.


 In your PC, yes it will easily give 60. I cant run it with Vsync. But I didnt have tearing when I played with it switched off. Actually I completed it with Vsync switched off.


----------



## tkin (Jul 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> In your PC, yes it will easily give 60. I cant run it with Vsync. But I didnt have tearing when I played with it switched off. Actually I completed it with Vsync switched off.


Actually contrary to what extremegamer said(he said he gets low 20FPS @ 1680x1050 with GTX580 SLI), I am getting a lot higher, that's why I was surprised.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi finally finished the game. Wow wonderfull game. Any additional pack or map for this game released.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 8, 2011)

I guess there is one DLC.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

Here are some shots showing HD texture goodness:

Ooh, DOF:
*i.imgur.com/51UgZ.jpg

Hmm, reinforcements:
*i.imgur.com/IHHKn.jpg

Time to bring out the Big Guns:
*i.imgur.com/9yksA.jpg

High res texture, in all its glory:
*i.imgur.com/NL1NF.jpg

Who said Crysis 2 can't look as good as Crysis 1? Oh, I did, I'm retracting my statement:
*i.imgur.com/1qbcS.jpg

Details are eye popping:
*i.imgur.com/Tasi4.jpg

Whoa, when can I fly one of those?
*i.imgur.com/Qx3mw.jpg

Oh dang:
*i.imgur.com/t4V9k.jpg

Time to kick some PMC 8utt:
*i.imgur.com/nWGKj.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

^^AAAAWWWSSOME, was that with ur 580?


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> ^^AAAAWWWSSOME, was that with ur 580?


Yeah, and I'm getting 60-65FPS avg(maxed out, no vsync and no motion blur), and during extreme action dropping to 55 around.

BTW I'm @ 1680x1050


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

I think only 580 sli can stand for 1080p then..!!


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I think only 580 sli can stand for 1080p then..!!


I think I'll get 40-50FPS @ 1080p, and drops to 30, so its still playable with a single 580, but if 30FPS drops bother you then SLI is the only way.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> I think only 580 sli can stand for 1080p then..!!



Its not that gpu hog as you think mate. I am getting 15 -20fps in my 5750 @ 1600x900 res. Game looks gorgeous with dx11 + high res texture pack.

Tkin's system can easily play the game at fullhd with maxed settings and give over 40fps consistently.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 8, 2011)

By the awesomeness of the above posted pictures I will play this game again as soon as I receive the TIM. It's looking killer with DX11, right? WOW.
BTW- How much FPS drop shall I expect? Previously at Extreme I got 55-56 Avg. Will it go below 40? (I am on 1680*1050)


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> By the awesomeness of the above posted pictures I will play this game again as soon as I receive the TIM. It's looking killer with DX11, right? WOW.
> BTW- How much FPS drop shall I expect? Previously at Extreme I got 55-56 Avg. Will it go below 40? (I am on 1680*1050)


Not sure as I never actually try measuring my FPS in DX9 mode, but look what I found:
DX9
*ctrlaltkill.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/crysis2DX9benchmarks-529x1024.jpg

And tadaa, DX11:
*ctrlaltkill.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/crysis220180pbenchmarks.jpg

Don't worry, it'll play good, cause this is 1080p, you play @ 1680x1050(like me), so I'd say 35-40FPS avg and drops to 28 around, perfectly playable.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 9, 2011)

Alright. Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

OK, after reinstallation of Windows, I have installed this game again with all the updates and patches and boy it do looks far better now. But hang on, frame-rates are gonna be an issue. Indoors, it butter smooth at 1080p at ultra settings with motion blur off, but once outdoors and you immediately feel the lag. So still some work remains for Crytek as far as DX11 performance goes. Regarding gameplay, well, there's little can be done.


----------



## tkin (Jul 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> OK, after reinstallation of Windows, I have installed this game again with all the updates and patches and boy it do looks awesome now. But hang on, frame-rates are gonna be an issue. Indoors, it butter smooth at 1080p at ultra settings with motion blur off, but once outdoors and you immediately feel the lag. So still some work remains for Crytek as far as DX11 performance goes. Regarding gameplay, well, there's little can be done.


Its your CPU at fault, DX11 crysis gains a lot from 3 and 4 cores, dual core provides lower fps(not an issue in DX9, cause in DX9 no performance is gained from going to 3/4 core from dual core).

I'd say get a quad core(or an octo core  ) and you'll get good FPS with that 6950 of yours.


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, CPU is a big drawback, I agree, but the lag was alarming. And regarding octo core, well, seriously eying for it next year.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ Yes your 6950 is not performing to its full potential. If you change your cpu to something substantial, you won't notice any lag since you will get over 30fps for sure.
You won't believe but my 5750 is giving 15 -20fps with dx11 + high res textures and everything maxed out to ultra @ 1600x900. My cpu isn't holding back the gpu at all. If i plug in a 6950, i might get around 40 fps or even more.

Crytek has done a fabulous work on dx11 performance. Try running metro 2033 with DX11 and quality set to very high. It will give lesser frames than this. 

One thing to mention here is the *HARDOCP* review for crysis 2 dx11 performance. That was totally biased. Those guys talked some bull$hit about the patches failing to install properly. But buddy i , tkin and many others installed it in one go and never faced any problems. Besides the game looks way better than previous and i think much better than the screenshots they posted. 

Overall i can say that particularly the crysis 2 review from hardocp was halfhearted and biased. They should have thought twice before giving it a "fail" remark.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its your CPU at fault, DX11 crysis gains a lot from 3 and 4 cores, dual core provides lower fps(not an issue in DX9, cause in DX9 no performance is gained from going to 3/4 core from dual core).
> 
> I'd say get a quad core(or an octo core  ) and you'll get good FPS with that 6950 of yours.



3 cores

Crysis 2 Benchmark | BenchmarK3D


----------



## vickybat (Jul 9, 2011)

^^ That is a generic review. I would say even a core i3 2100 will give more frames than skud's core 2 duo E7400. So depends on performance per core as well.

Our member rchi84 has a core i5 2400 + 6950 2gb. He's getting buttersmooth frames both inside and outdoor frames. But its true that in 1080p, games become more gpu hog than cpu.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> ^^ That is a generic review. I would say even a core i3 2100 will give more frames than skud's core 2 duo E7400. So depends on performance per core as well.


 Even my old Celeron game 30 FPS at Gamer settings and 640*480. The game is vert very well optimised.

The Music really impressed me


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2011)

^^ did you mean with the latest DX11 patch and texture files it's still giving 30FPS on celeron with 640*480 !!!!

anyway, why play it on celeron when you have P2 840


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> ^^ did you mean with the latest DX11 patch and texture files it's still giving 30FPS on celeron with 640*480 !!!!
> 
> anyway, why play it on celeron when you have P2 840


 
My 9500 doesnt support Dx11 does it? I got my new Phenom last month only. I was done playing and finishing the game a month before that. 

A round of applause to Crytek for great optimisation from my side


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

It looks awesome with DX 11, but I think what Crytek must really get kudos for, is for proving that the DX version doesn't matter as much as dedicated programming does.

I can guarantee you, that DX9/DX11 comparisons aren't as stark as the Dx 9/Dx 10 comparisons with the original Crysis.

Having progressed further in the game, I do feel that the AMD drivers aren't optimised for DX 11 version of this game yet. Maybe Catalyst 11.7 or 11.8 will be able to deliver better performance.

i read online (maybe on OCN, not sure) that the 69xx series doesn't run as well as the 68xx series with DX 11, because the tessellators aren't being used and Catalyst tries to run it with a Tessellation factor of 64, which only the Geforce 580 is capable of handling.

Not unexpected, given that it's a a TWIMTBP game, after all


----------



## asingh (Jul 10, 2011)

Am getting major BSOD after 1.9.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 10, 2011)

> as the Dx 9/Dx 10 comparisons with the original Crysis.



try the DX9 very high Crysis 1 hack, makes difference between DX9 and DX10 mode only of half performance.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 10, 2011)

Crysis 2 Co-op mod coming! Fingers crossed 

Crysis 2 Co-op mod - Mod DB

They gotta make sure they improve the AI, or it will be a walk in the park with two players even on the highest difficulty.
Btw, who all got the legit copy here?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

rchi84 said:
			
		

> I can guarantee you, that DX9/DX11 comparisons aren't as stark as the Dx 9/Dx 10 comparisons with the original Crysis.


What do you mean by this statement ??


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> Am getting major BSOD after 1.9.


Weird, maybe cause you are playing in DX9 mode and the patch may have issues with that, although theoretically it shouldn't.

I just started playing that level where its raining and hargreave is guiding you towards the spore generators, its the first time you fight with the big tank like alien mini boss, and upto now I had no crashes whatsoever, load times gone up slightly(barely noticeable) and it takes 5-10 secs to close the game but its been rock solid, also the awful nano catalyst bug is gone, good riddance.

Also new effects had been added to the game.
You remember the level where you have to trash gould's lab and destroy a helicopter? I played it last night and crytek had added a nice smoke effect in that level, the room now gets filled with smoke and it looks very realistic, also ai might have been improved somewhat or it might be me.

PS: High res textures are not applied everywhere, in most places but not everywhere, and game looks a lot sharper now.


BTW- Patch 1.9 was crashing for me too until I got fix of the "modified" file, seems the older "modified" file is the issue.


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> try the DX9 very high Crysis 1 hack, makes difference between DX9 and DX10 mode only of half performance.




I had played Crysis with the hack under XP right from the beginning, it was freaking awesome. Apparently Crytek was artificially restricting gamers use higher settings under DX9.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> I had played Crysis with the hack under XP right from the beginning, it was freaking awesome. Apparently Crytek was artificially restricting gamers use higher settings under DX9.


One thing though, I played in both mode but Crysis DX10 had a tad better performance than Crysis DX9, this with my earlier 9800GTX+


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

What I meant to say was, in the original crysis, the differences between the DX9 and DX 10 modes was more noticeable (without the XP hack) than the difference between DX9 and DX 11 in Crysis 2 this time. 

The effects are more subtle and only visible if you don't rush through the environment.

I am playing with the retail DVD of Crysis 2, to answer another poster's question. Sadly, EA pulled it from Steam


----------



## gameranand (Jul 10, 2011)

rchi84 said:
			
		

> EA pulled it from Steam


No it was not EA who pulled it out it was Steam who kicked this game out.

Yes I do agree with your statement about Crysis 1 and 2 to see differences you have to watch carefully to notice but in Crysis it was normal that you'll notice.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 10, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> What I meant to say was, in the original crysis, the differences between the DX9 and DX 10 modes was more noticeable (without the XP hack) than the difference between DX9 and DX 11 in Crysis 2 this time.
> 
> The effects are more subtle and only visible if you don't rush through the environment.
> 
> I am playing with the retail DVD of Crysis 2, to answer another poster's question. Sadly, EA pulled it from Steam



But i think you are clearly able to make out the high res. textures aren't you? I can and i am getting 15-20fps with dx11 and high res textures on including everything set to ultra @ 1600x900, the visual bliss is spot on. Although i have to oc my card to 100mhz for these framerates which infact are low.

Imo, the high resolution texture pack is doing something and the differences are highly noticeable. 

I'm even finding it better than original crysis/warhead dx10 mode.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah, but the high res textures are independent of DX versions. It needs patch 1.9 to run, but doesn't depend on the DX mode you run the game in, na?


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Yeah, but the high res textures are independent of DX versions. It needs patch 1.9 to run, but doesn't depend on the DX mode you run the game in, na?


It says it needed 64bit os, that's it, no DX11 needed, but I can see the differences, I admit, its not as noticeable in all levels but in most levels it is, take a look at the intact cars again.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 10, 2011)

Again, my point is the same. The difference between DX9 Extreme and DX 11 Ultra is not enormous in normal gameplay.

High res textures make a visible impact, but that has nothing to do with the Dx 11 

Maybe we are complaining too much. We wanted a Crysis that drove our GPUs to its knees, and this update is doing that job just fine


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2011)

I suspected *hardocp's* crysis 2 dx11 review rightly. They made a halfhearted review and gave a stupid* "maximum fail"* award without even drawing proper conclusions.
I disagreed with them from day 1 because i've seen the game with dx11 on my machine and i disagree with every word they wrote in that review starting right from the installation. In short, they wrote a biased review.

Now i guess i was right. How? Read on:
*
Crysis 2 Is The Best DirectX 11 Implementation Yet * - *Tomshardware*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2011)

People still wont be happy..such idiots..
There were a few people in this thread who were complaining about the water ripples, and what are they going to do with them.
Wonder what they're gonna do with the tessellation, keep looking at those edges and shag off? or jump and shout around that the walls are appearing more realistic?
Why do they even need the visuals? play the game with the polygon boxes instead of detailed models..sheesh..

I'd say crysis 2, after patch 1.9, is by far the best looking dx9/dx11 game!
And btw, for everyone here, dont judge your decision on getting the game or the patch based on what the users here say (including me  ), you never know who is an idiot and whos not. Rather, download and see it for yourselves, 500mb download aint gonna hurt..


----------



## ico (Jul 12, 2011)

vickybat said:


> i disagree with every word they wrote in that review starting right from the installation.


Still they were right about 64-bit and 1GB VRAM thing.





rchi84 said:


> It looks awesome with DX 11, but I think what Crytek must really get kudos for, is for proving that the DX version doesn't matter as much as dedicated programming does.


yup. That's all what matters.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 12, 2011)

tkin said:


> Its your CPU at fault, DX11 crysis gains a lot from 3 and 4 cores, dual core provides lower fps(not an issue in DX9, cause in DX9 no performance is gained from going to 3/4 core from dual core).
> 
> I'd say get a quad core(or an octo core  ) and you'll get good FPS with that 6950 of yours.



You mean it for Crysis Direct3D renderer? Or for Direct3D 9 in general?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

OK, now solve my problem:-

I have patch 1.9, DX11, Hi Res Tex - everything installed on a Win 7 SP1 64-bit. The game looks gorgeous, but apparently it is not saving properly. If I die, or close the game and then resume, it just comes to the load screen and stays there forever. Pressing enter brings me straight to desktop.  Bringing up the task manager immediately shows no sign of Crysis2 running. I have started the game afresh 3 times with same result every time. What's going on? I am virtually unable to play.


----------



## asingh (Jul 12, 2011)

^^
Did you update the GPU drivers of late.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> OK, now solve my problem:-
> 
> I have patch 1.9, DX11, Hi Res Tex - everything installed on a Win 7 SP1 64-bit. The game looks gorgeous, but apparently it is not saving properly. If I die, or close the game and then resume, it just comes to the load screen and stays there forever. Pressing enter brings me straight to desktop.  Bringing up the task manager immediately shows no sign of Crysis2 running. I have started the game afresh 3 times with same result every time. What's going on? I am virtually unable to play.



Weird problem..anyway, check this out..hope it helps..
MyCrysis &bull; View forum - Crysis 2 PC Discussion


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Did you update the GPU drivers of late.



11.6 was installed on a fresh Win7 installation. Game was installed after that. BTW, Dirt 3 running fine.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2011)

ico said:


> Still they were right about 64-bit and 1GB VRAM thing.



Sure but that doesn't make the review true by anysense. They wrote too much negative comments on crysis 2 which are totally false.

Look at tomshardware now. Its in total contradiction. Actually to fully enjoy crysis 2, installing the high res.texture pack is absolutely needed. I think it has surpassed the original crysis in terms of visual fidelity when played on dx11 and high res textures on with everything set to ultra. They said it even has installation problems and passed their verdict blindly. In reality, the patches install fine and no such problems occur. 
I don't know why on earth hardocp did not agree with this. 

 I think we should post this in their forum.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

But HardOCP has posted screenshots of the errors? How you are going to prove it wrong? Even the MyCrysis forum some faqs have been posted on the 1.9 patch with quite a few error messages. And people are getting various problems if you follow that thread. The original Crysis and Warhead needs fewer patches and they were much stable. No doubt after installing the high res tex pack the game looks far better than earlier. But after so many years of development, how come it was not included at the first place? I am forgetting about DX11 at this moment.

And anybody, any solution of my problem?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ Read tomshardware review throughly. Only they (hardocp) got those errors and blamed it on the game.

Its by far the best looking dx11 title currently and better than the original crysis/warhead and even metro 2033. Doesn't matter why it was not included earlier because they are giving it for free now. Are they charging you anything? Its absolutely absurd to talk about that in this context. They gave it later and it delivered perfectly. Now it can be used as a solid benchmark just like the legendary original crysis.

 Can you justify why they gave it a "fail" award?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

And what about the errors posted at 1.9 patch faqs at MyCrysis by Crytek themselves? 

A look at that thread would prove even after so many patches its still buggy.

Anyway, any solution to my problem? I have already started the game afresh thrice with same result. Should I reinstall it?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 12, 2011)

^^ Those bugs have been fixed. I didn't get any errors. Hardocp didn't give verdict due to bugs. They said dx11 wasn't implented properly which was utter rubbish.

In short- a halfhearted review.

Well your problem appears wierd. Try reinstalling the game. Maybe you didn't apply the patches properly.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

No errors messages, all 3 confirmed successfully installed.



vickybat said:


> ^^ *Those bugs have been fixed.* I didn't get any errors. Hardocp didn't give verdict due to bugs. They said dx11 wasn't implented properly which was utter rubbish.
> 
> In short- a halfhearted review.
> 
> Well your problem appears wierd. Try reinstalling the game. Maybe you didn't apply the patches properly.




When??? Is the 1.10 released already?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> No errors messages, all 3 confirmed successfully installed.



Its pc gaming mate, $hit happens...
Have you tried googling about it? Obviously you arent the only one the whole planet with this problem rite? someone might have a solution..google google!



Skud said:


> When??? Is the 1.10 released already?



Lol..Vickybat got pissed off on those guys for blaming the game coz it crashes..and now ur doing the same thing.


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Trying already. I am not getting pissed off, but after waiting for so long for all these patches, and seeing it going wrong, I am just feeling tiresome.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I understand..I left the game after a terrible bug/glitch filled single player experience. Had to wait till this 1.9 patch, and thankfully its all working fine for me 
PS- this game is a beauty!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 12, 2011)

Just Installed the DX11 patch...haven't played on it yet...BTW i got a solid 20 fps at Ultra settings....game running on 1080p...though some times it goes down to 18 but gets back at 20...I cannot ask more from my current GFX...The game looks breathtaking...putting up photos on the screenshot thread...
P.S. the fps goes down to 15 when I'm recording with fraps...
Will share more views after playing on DX11...


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

I have an exact opposite experience.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 12, 2011)

can you elaborate on that please?

Can you elaborate on that please..


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Whom are you referring?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 12, 2011)

YOU GET BAD FPS??? EVEN WITH YOUR gpu?


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

its my CPU, not GPU.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 12, 2011)

OK its completely my opinion.

If a game takes 4 months after game release to be awesome ( I still don't think it is) then its not a awesome game at all. I will call a game awesome if it is awesome at first day of release or lets say after 1 or 2 weeks. This game just took too much time after release date to make this awesome as per you guys are saying. No I don't hate this game I have downloaded texture pack, patch and all for like 2.32 GB I guess. Yes it does looks good and nice with DX11 even with some performance drop but I still think that Crysis and Warhead are ahead of this game in terms of graphics even if those games are like I donno 3 years old. And yes this game is really giving problems to many guys if it don't give the problem to you that doesn't mean that its perfect for everybody so if anyone gets the problem and complains its goddamn fcuking right and he should not be blamed for this.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ I completely disagree. This game pawns the original crysis/crysis warhead now in terms of pure visual bliss. If you contradict, then you haven't played the game in the way its meant to be played.

This is the best dx11 game released yet and is even better than metro2033. My question was not for guys who are having problems with this game in this forum. *I mean pc gaming is not easy as consoles.
*
But my question was for the tech editors at hardocp for writing a completely rubbish review. It was totally false.

*Anybody saying crysis 2 is not visually upto the mark and not looking good as the original crysis & blah blah either hasn't seen the game running with dx11+highres textures and everything set to ultra or is completely lying.*

Check another review from *guru3d*.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 13, 2011)

Well the ONLY thing I did like about C2 is it's graphic, it's awesome. Can't believe it will get better with DX11 and HR Texture. Other than graphic, well lets not comment about it


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Yes very true. Gameplay and story are two different things. I would say that the original crysis had a better story and was a sandbox game.

But there's no denying that crysis2 beats it visually and by far is the only dx11 tess heavy game.

Btw saurav have you installed the patch,dx11 and texture pack? Your card can handle all of them easily.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> OK its completely my opinion.
> 
> If a game takes 4 months after game release to be awesome ( I still don't think it is) then its not a awesome game at all. I will call a game awesome if it is awesome at first day of release or lets say after 1 or 2 weeks. This game just took too much time after release date to make this awesome as per you guys are saying. No I don't hate this game I have downloaded texture pack, patch and all for like 2.32 GB I guess. Yes it does looks good and nice with DX11 even with some performance drop but I still think that Crysis and Warhead are ahead of this game in terms of graphics even if those games are like I donno 3 years old. And yes this game is really giving problems to many guys if it don't give the problem to you that doesn't mean that its perfect for everybody so if anyone gets the problem and complains its goddamn fcuking right and he should not be blamed for this.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 13, 2011)

for those who haven't seen crysis 2 in full glory @1080p Ultra settings(DX 9).

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-39-16-73.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-37-22-55.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-37-22-55.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-38-43-99.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-31-39-72.jpg

*i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z446/Reaper_vivek/Crysis22011-07-1216-31-54-71.jpg

Sorry for taking up your bandwidth...


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Also give some dx11 shots mate.

Btw the game looks stunning even in dx9.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> ^^ I completely disagree. This game pawns the original crysis/crysis warhead now in terms of pure visual bliss. If you contradict, then you haven't played the game in the way its meant to be played.
> 
> This is the best dx11 game released yet and is even better than metro2033. My question was not for guys who are having problems with this game in this forum. I mean pc gaming is not easy as consoles.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that review and let me tell you that there are many sites on net who claims that Crysis 1 is still better so lets not share external links shall we. And like I said I have downloaded 2.32GB just to see that and yes I was amazed but you see Crysis was different. Island, Trees, Shadows of tress changing according to the movement and all that in Crysis 2 we don't have that because we are in city so its quite simple that City with kind of linear gameplay can't be compared with Open ended Island. Br look at the tress in the above screenshots can you really compete with Crysis with that. Crysis was a legend in terms of graphics. Crysis 2 is not well at least for me. Also just nice graphics don't define a game gameplay also matters and lets not forget that Crysis 2 gameplay is still not upto the mark as Crysis. And please don't get me started on why scourge some old pages in this thread and you'll find that out.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 13, 2011)

I find the lighting OVER-DONE.

Anybody else?


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> I find the lighting OVER-DONE.
> 
> Anybody else?


A bit, its called over bleeding, but its actually an effect, crysis 1 had that too, looks good(like mass effect 2, only more realistic).


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I saw that review and let me tell you that there are many sites on net who claims that Crysis 1 is still better so lets not share external links shall we. And like I said I have downloaded 2.32GB just to see that and yes I was amazed but you see Crysis was different. Island, Trees, Shadows of tress changing according to the movement and all that in Crysis 2 we don't have that because we are in city so its quite simple that City with kind of linear gameplay can't be compared with Open ended Island. Br look at the tress in the above screenshots can you really compete with Crysis with that. Crysis was a legend in terms of graphics. Crysis 2 is not well at least for me. Also just nice graphics don't define a game gameplay also matters and lets not forget that Crysis 2 gameplay is still not upto the mark as Crysis. And please don't get me started on why scourge some old pages in this thread and you'll find that out.



Jesus Christ!!!! Dude you really should calm down..i wonder if u have any idea what you're talking! lol... 
"shadows of the trees" epic lolzzzz 
Its a city dude, you wont find islands, sand etc..there were trees with shadows btw

on the serious note, its a multiplatform now, few changes were neccessary and I think they did a pretty good job with what they could..just have fun with what they provided..and btw, the SDK is already released so just wait for the mods to arrive.

PS - And oh please, ditch that "I ll call a game awesome only on the first day or the first two weeks" idea of yours..makes me laugh out of my a$$..



comp@ddict said:


> I find the lighting OVER-DONE.
> 
> Anybody else?



I liked it for some reason..though its a little difficult to look at things in the dark, looks more realistic.


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

Only that after so many patches within such a short time, its still buggy.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 13, 2011)

If you think about it, Crytek was caught between the devil and the deep sea. PC gamers are a fickle lot. We complained when Crysis 1 came out (ugh! needs a super computer to play! Can it play Crysis Bro?) and then trashed Crytek when Crysis 2 could run on 3 year old computers fluidly.

The same happens when a gaming company decides to go in a new art direction for the sequel. If you don't do something new, gamers will trash it for offering the same. ("Assasin's Creed Brotherhood is just a glorified DLC for ACII!" "COD is stuck in a loop. Meh!", "Halo is boring!"). But when you do something new, then you get trashed as well.

Crytek tried to shift from vast open jungle warfare, to tight, narrow urban warfare. They tried something different and it didn't work out that well. But to trash C2 as a useless FPS boggles my mind. There are far worse games out there tbh..

And I still maintain, if Crytek hadn't told us that the launch version of C2 was DX9, most of the critics would have ooh and aahed over the graphics. Fact is, 90% of us have no idea of what the differences are between DX 9/10/11, apart from DOF and Tessellation.

And Crysis has always been more about graphics than gameplay, just like ID games, which are engine tech demos, more than anything else.

Just my opinion and I admit I could be wrong on everything 

Also, if you're a PC gamer, bugs are a way of life. Remember the bugs that Bethesda games come out with? (I remember what Fallout 3 and Oblivion were like, in the first month). Or the STALKER series? It's impossible to launch a PC game that will work on every single configuration out there, due to the sheer number of combinations that could be screwed. Also, many a time, people who scream and shout about bugs are people who don't run legit copies of the game. you can always find those people on game support forums, lol

And about Linear vs open world, well, if linearity was so bad, then Modern Warfare would never have been the most successful game in history. or Halo for that matter. I don't mind a linear path, as long as it is spectacular and makes me feel like a hero. Fun is more important than cleverness.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah I saw that review and let me tell you that there are many sites on net who claims that Crysis 1 is still better so lets not share external links shall we. And like I said I have downloaded 2.32GB just to see that and yes I was amazed but you see Crysis was different. Island, Trees, Shadows of tress changing according to the movement and all that in Crysis 2 we don't have that because we are in city so its quite simple that City with kind of linear gameplay can't be compared with Open ended Island. Br look at the tress in the above screenshots can you really compete with Crysis with that. Crysis was a legend in terms of graphics. Crysis 2 is not well at least for me. Also just nice graphics don't define a game gameplay also matters and lets not forget that Crysis 2 gameplay is still not upto the mark as Crysis. And please don't get me started on why scourge some old pages in this thread and you'll find that out.




You have no idea what you are talking about. No doubt your post doesn't make any sense.
*
You are saying we shouldn't believe guru3d and tomshardware and instead believe you?* 
What i thought about the game was right. Because i have seen it and now guru3d and tomshardware guys are saying the same thing.
The water effects in the game are like no other purely because of tesselation.

Its 100% proved that you haven't seen the game in its full glory and heck you haven't even played it totally. Those who have played the game, will never post such comments.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 13, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> If you think about it, Crytek was caught between the devil and the deep sea. PC gamers are a fickle lot. We complained when Crysis 1 came out (ugh! needs a super computer to play! Can it play Crysis Bro?) and then trashed Crytek when Crysis 2 could run on 3 year old computers fluidly.
> 
> The same happens when a gaming company decides to go in a new art direction for the sequel. If you don't do something new, gamers will trash it for offering the same. ("Assasin's Creed Brotherhood is just a glorified DLC for ACII!" "COD is stuck in a loop. Meh!", "Halo is boring!"). But when you do something new, then you get trashed as well.
> 
> ...



^Agreed!


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

What gameranand has said, in mathematical equations:-

Crysis Graphics >= Crysis 2 Graphics
Crysis Gameplay >>> Crysis 2 Gameplay (and so is AI)


And its sad but true thousand patches ain't gonna correct the gameplay and AI issues.


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd say with HD Pack Crysis GFx <> Crysis 2 GFx
But Crysis had better story, gameplay elements have remained almost same, and I love the walking aliens, the flying ones didn't look that menacing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm..crysis had an okay story, but the presentation was great, the aliens actually felt like some extra terrestrials..steven speilberg style 
crysis 2....Michael Bay!! lol..


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Crytek tried to shift from vast open jungle warfare, to tight, narrow urban warfare. They tried something different and it didn't work out that well. But to trash C2 as a useless FPS boggles my mind. *There are far worse games out there tbh..*



Agreed. But that doesn't necessarily make a bad game good. Please understand, everybody has sky-high expectations from Crysis 2, it scales high, just failed to reach the summit. In the end, it mattered for gamers who have upgraded just for this one game.




> And I still maintain, if Crytek hadn't told us that the launch version of C2 was DX9, most of the critics would have ooh and aahed over the graphics. Fact is, 90% of us have no idea of what the differences are between DX 9/10/11, apart from DOF and Tessellation.




One difference is there, it looks better in DX11.  Forget about dx11, why the high res tex pack have been released separately? It makes more difference than DX11, and if Crytek was not ready for the PC version they should have delayed it for a couple of months.




> *Also, if you're a PC gamer, bugs are a way of life*. Remember the bugs that Bethesda games come out with? (I remember what Fallout 3 and Oblivion were like, in the first month). Or the STALKER series? It's impossible to launch a PC game that will work on every single configuration out there, due to the sheer number of combinations that could be screwed. Also, many a time, people who scream and shout about bugs are people who don't run legit copies of the game. you can always find those people on game support forums, lol



Fact is Crysis and Warhead were PC exclusives and not buggy like this. And you are playing straight into the hands of pirates, why pay for bugs?

You can read this whole thread:-

MyCrysis &bull; View topic - Crysis 2 PC Patch 1.9 FAQ + Known Issues

I am having the same save-load game problem. Lots of people have cured it with a illegit crack. I am still out of luck.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> What gameranand has said, in mathematical equations:-
> 
> Crysis Graphics >= Crysis 2 Graphics
> Crysis Gameplay >>> Crysis 2 Gameplay (and so is AI)
> ...



Gameranand's equations are completely wrong. There are no problem in AI if played in delta mode. All the issues are fixed now.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 13, 2011)

In the end it comes to this:

- Graphics, can it overweigh a bad story?

(my ans - no)


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

So 2+ gb of extra download to fix graphics, delta mode to fix AI, a pirate crack to fix bugs, comparing it with worse games to fix gameplay and story...

Really nice!!!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

Skud said:


> Agreed. But that doesn't necessarily make a bad game good. Please understand, everybody has sky-high expectations from Crysis 2, it scales high, just failed to reach the summit. In the end, it mattered for gamers who have upgraded just for this one game.



The game was never bad to start with. How can you say its bad? Can you justify?




Skud said:


> One difference is there, it looks better in DX11.  Forget about dx11, why the high res tex pack have been released separately? It makes more difference than DX11, and if Crytek was not ready for the PC version they should have delayed it for a couple of months.



That's because the game was leaked early. So crytek had to release an unfinished product. In short- PIRACY.




Skud said:


> Fact is Crysis and Warhead were PC exclusives and not buggy like this. And you are playing straight into the hands of pirates, why pay for bugs?



Its not buggy anymore. Everything is fixed.




Skud said:


> I am having the same save-load game problem. Lots of people have cured it with a illegit crack. I am still out of luck.



Like i said, try reinstalling the game and apply patches again. If possible, revert back to previous drivers.



Skud said:


> So 2+ gb of extra download to fix graphics, delta mode to fix AI, a pirate crack to fix bugs, comparing it with worse games to fix gameplay and story...
> 
> Really nice!!!



There's no pirate crack to fix bugs. Its working fine with all legit copies without any cracks. Trouble is in your system just like those pathetic hardocp guys.

If you're saying AI is bad, then you are not worthy enough to play in higher difficulty settings. If you don't like it don't care to play it. Why bother?


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, let's wait for Crytek to come out with a bugfix. If it's a problem that many legit users are facing, there's no way they can ignore them. Have some faith in them to get things working again.

But if the gameplay turned you off the first time, no amount of tweaks and patches are going to convince you otherwise. Reminds me of the situation with the prince of persia relaunch they did, and a lot of old timers refused to play a game where you couldn't die


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Exactly.


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Well, let's wait for Crytek to come out with a bugfix. If it's a problem that many legit users are facing, there's no way they can ignore them. Have some faith in them to get things working again.
> 
> But if the gameplay turned you off the first time, no amount of tweaks and patches are going to convince you otherwise. Reminds me of the situation with the prince of persia relaunch they did, and a lot of old timers refused to play a game where you couldn't die




Its a problem faced by so many users, and I dare to think they are all using a pirated copy. And comparisons with the previous game is always inevitable. If so many gamers are pissed off, who were fans earlier and waited for this game ever since it was announced, then something must be wrong somewhere.



vickybat said:


> The game was never bad to start with. How can you say its bad? Can you justify?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check this:-

MyCrysis &bull; View topic - Crysis 2 PC Patch 1.9 FAQ + Known Issues

And this :-

MyCrysis &bull; View topic - Crysis 2 PC Patch 1.9 FAQ + Known Issues

And continue till the end of the thread.

Some excerpts:-



> Also same save game problem.
> I can only start a new campaign.
> No crashes at all,not even one,on all updates to 1.8
> i7 2600k
> ...






> Just uninstalled and reinstalled. This time I tried without DX11 and High res texture packs.
> Same problem. Crash at load save game.
> How can I get back to version 1.8?
> Soon as I start it autoupdates.






> Like everyone... Crash during loading
> I tried the "force constant voltage" trick, I also tried to underclock, and to play in high settings without dx11 and high-res texture ; Horsesh*t, no difference at all.
> It's definitly a software problem with that 1.9 patch.
> 
> 15 2500k, GTX560TI, Win7 64 bits, 8gb ram, and all the last drivers.






> Yep, since the v1.9 patch I can no longer resume saved games in my Crysis 2 Limited Edition. I can start a new campaign and play through any number of checkpoints, but still cannot resume once I've left the game. I spent 2 hours with tech support yesterday - two different guys - and they couldn't fix it either.
> 
> I've uninstalled and reinstalled about 6 times on both the C and D drives, deleted old saved games and even with a completely new install, either from the CD (v1.0) or the Origin download, the 1.9 patch forces me to download and install it, otherwise the game won't start.
> 
> Windows XP Pro, SP3, Intel E8400 dual core, 3GHz, 4 GB RAM (showing 3.25 GB), ATI 4870 PCIe video card, Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS sound card, ASUS P5KC M/B. All stock stuff - no overclocking.




And there's many more with reference to the crack which I don't want to post here. One user deleted the texture pack and it cures the problem. But then, you are back with the old graphics.

Anyway will try in the evening what's possible. Its giving problem on a fresh Win7 install whereas others games are working fine, whereas previously on the old patch and on an older installation everything was fine. Something must be wrong at Crytek's end.


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi skud. I read the thread on Mycrysis, and it seems to be a problem that a majority of dual core gamers are facing. Have you tried to use the patches in steps to see if you're able to load your game?

Maybe you can reinstall, then apply patch 1.9 and see if you can load. If it does, then you can install DX 11 and then try to load a game. If even that works, then finally load the hig res texture pack and see if you can load a game.

Maybe the high res texture pack is too demanding of CPU resources. I am just guessing here..


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

I have followed the exact steps of installation. And to be frank, Crytek do mention a Quad-Core as min requirement for dx11 etc., but then even snb i7 owners are also complaining the same. So its definitely not a CPU related issue.

I will uninstall the whole game and try to see step by step if I can locate the problem or just delete the hi res pack from the current installation and check. Running out of patience.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's a small gameplay video of Crysis 2 Dx11 +ultra on a 560-ti overclocked to 950mhz.

So i guess all 560-ti users can play this game in full glory now @ 1080p.

[YOUTUBE]o2FRzDUskZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Its a city dude, you wont find islands, sand etc..there were trees with shadows btw


Yup and thats why I didn't liked it much.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> You are saying we shouldn't believe guru3d and tomshardware and instead believe you?


Did I ever said you to believe me ???


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> Its 100% proved that you haven't seen the game in its full glory and heck you haven't even played it totally. Those who have played the game, will never post such comments.


Yes I haven't. I don't have goddamn 1 lac to purchase high end rig. But I played both Crysis Warhead and Crysis 2 at second highest settings and to be Crysis looked better to me maybe because I love trees and green environment. But I think again I think (not saying you to believe me) that making graphics of walls is easier than green island so again for me Crysis and warhead are win.


			
				Skud said:
			
		

> Agreed. But that doesn't necessarily make a bad game good. Please understand, everybody has sky-high expectations from Crysis 2, it scales high, just failed to reach the summit.


Exactly.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> Gameranand's equations are completely wrong. There are no problem in AI if played in delta mode. All the issues are fixed now.


Oh really. Do I have to post again and again what I and some guys have already posted about foolish AI of this game in this very thread before. I told you to scourge this thread which you clearly didn't.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> The game was never bad to start with. How can you say its bad? Can you justify?


Again see this thread when Crysis 2 was released you will get answers.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> That's because the game was leaked early. So crytek had to release an unfinished product. In short- PIRACY.


So they have the right to screw the game for even their loyal customers who pre ordered or bought this game ????


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> Its not buggy anymore. Everything is fixed.


And still people have problems with it. Right ????


			
				Skud said:
			
		

> So 2+ gb of extra download to fix graphics, delta mode to fix AI, a pirate crack to fix bugs, comparing it with worse games to fix gameplay and story...
> 
> Really nice!!!


Yup thats the glory of so called awesome game Crysis 2.


			
				Skud said:
			
		

> Its a problem faced by so many users, and I dare to think they are all using a pirated copy. And comparisons with the previous game is always inevitable. If so many gamers are pissed off, who were fans earlier and waited for this game ever since it was announced, then something must be wrong somewhere.


Not just something but many things.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Btw saurav have you installed the patch,dx11 and texture pack? Your card can handle all of them easily.


Just finished downloading (2.5 GB, wow, that's big). Gonna install it and play on night.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> making graphics of walls is easier than green island



lol..how long have been you working at crytek?

I dont get it..why do whine so much when you already dont like a game thats set in an urban environment..
Dont like it? ditch the frigging game and play something you like, why waste time writing those posts over here?


> so again for me Crysis and warhead are win.


Really? good, start playing them now.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Calm down mate . He (*gameranand*) doesn't have any idea what's he talking about. Calling the AI foolish made me absolutely laugh. I mean a person not worthy enough to play a game in full difficulty has absolutely no right to call the AI stupid.

Its not worthwhile at all to argue with him. He will eventually shut off



ithehappy said:


> Just finished downloading (2.5 GB, wow, that's big). Gonna install it and play on night.



Enjoy man Please do post screenshots.



gameranand said:


> *But I think again I think (not saying you to believe me) that making graphics of walls is easier than green island so again for me Crysis and warhead are win.*


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

What about the money wasted?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

*@ cyborg47*

Exactly.. The game has had its share of troubles and its slowly getting over it.
I would say its a job well done for crytek in giving us such wonderful visual treat.

 Fans expected this right from the beginning, but nevertheless getting it for free right now.



Skud said:


> What about the money wasted?



Troubleshoot. Post in crysis forums. You will surely find a solution.Everybody is happy with the game now.
If you don't have time for it, ditch the game and move on.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

Look I already told you that I didn't knew much about that. I posted that I think. So yes I didn't knew about that much. I don't know what is harder and what is easier that was my thinking nothing else.


			
				cyborg47 said:
			
		

> Like it? have fun. dont like it? ditch it and get some other game, in this case - crysis 1/warhead.


Thats where my sad story lies completed them many times that I remember them perfectly so can't play again. 



			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> mean a person not worthy enough to play a game in full difficulty has absolutely no right to call the AI stupid.


For your kind information I have played this game on hardest difficulty also. Take a silent pistol and cloak mode and everything is like walk in park. How many times I have to tell you to first read this thread first then comment on AI.
Maybe I am wrong about graphics although I still like Crysis graphics more than Crysis 2 but bro I am not wrong about Crytek's screwed game with bugs, stupid AI and all.
I keep posting because I am a crysis fanboy and my expectations for Crysis 2 were extremely high and it didn't delivered that. And if I keep posting why game is bad why you keep posting that game is awesome.


----------



## asingh (Jul 13, 2011)

*Guys, please no personal remarks.*


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

*@ gameranand*

Isn't cloak mode supposed to do that? You expect enemies to see you in cloak mode 

I started this thread and have followed it always. I know what you posted. 

I keep posting the game is awesome because in reality, it is. Either play it to know it or atleast read the links i posted.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Isn't cloak mode supposed to do that? You expect enemies to see you in cloak mode


Try the very same thing in Crysis 1 or warhead and tell me your experience. They will detect you the instant you shoot and start shooting on you mindlessly and eventually you will die even at normal and hard lets skip the delta mode. 


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> I keep posting the game is awesome because in reality, it is. Either play it to know it or atleast read the links i posted.


Thats your personal view isn't it. I keep posting the game is bad because I think it is. Isn't that simple.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> I started this thread and have followed it always. I know what you posted.


Then you must know why I am furious with this game don't you???


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ In story, this is an upgraded nano suit. Previously in crysis 1 when you fired in cloak mode, you used to loose the ability of staying cloaked. HENCE YOU GET DETECTED.
But nano suit 2 is a different thing. Its upgraded depletes slowly and keeps you in cloak mode even after firing some shots. You can't compare both games regarding AI in this context.

Crysis 2 AI is completely different.I agree that the boss fights in crysis 2 are watered down and simply are easy. But that has nothing to do with AI. The human soldiers respond very nicely to attacks.
But any comments regarding graphics are bad and all that is totally absurd. Nobody will believe you. So don't say it again and again.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> The human soldiers respond very nicely to attacks.


No they don't even with my normal rifle. They don't flank me, they don't come to kill me. I just kill 2 or 3 keep my head down regenerate and kill others its still simple even with rifle.



			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> In story, this is an upgraded nano suit. Previously in crysis 1 when you fired in cloak mode, you used to loose the ability of staying cloaked. HENCE YOU GET DETECTED.
> But nano suit 2 is a different thing. Its upgraded depletes slowly and keeps you in cloak mode even after firing some shots. You can't compare both games regarding AI in this context.


Means making the game so damn easy that you can dispatch an entire group without taking even one shot. Is this really a good thing. Tell me honestly.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> But any comments regarding graphics are bad and all that is totally absurd. Nobody will believe you. So don't say it again and again.


I never said that graphics are bad I just said I liked graphics of previous game more and its my opinion I never said anyone to believe me. Its my personal view.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Exactly. The suit gives you more options now. If you find it easy, play in a higher difficulty. You posts prove that you haven't tried this game at a higher difficulty.

AND in dx11 and high res texture mode,

*Crysis 2 >>>> Crysis*

Don't believe it, get over it.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

I have played it at highest difficulty my friend. And they still don't come to kill me. You know what the real problem is. First they gave you so damn powerful suit that you can kill everyone without getting a single shot and then they made the game linear means enemies usually come to you (if they come which they usually don't) from one direction not all direction. You can corner them and kill them. I don't like this.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ Play in *"post human warrior"* mode and post here. If you haven't applied the patch, you won't find  this difficulty i guess.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I have saved the world once or you can say more or less twice so I am not going to play it again in any difficulty. In Crysis 1 didn't had to up the difficulty to have a challenge. Normal and hard mode were more than challenging. Nothing can change the fact that AI has been toned down as compared to first game and what not but I guess this discussion will get on an on with same thing so better to leave it at this.

For you
*Crysis 2 >>>> Crysis*

For me
*Crysis & Warhead >>>> Crysis 2.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

Maximum Power
Maximum Speed
Maximum Strength
Cloak Engaged


----------



## vickybat (Jul 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I have saved the world once or you can say more or less twice so I am not going to play it again in any difficulty. In Crysis 1 didn't had to up the difficulty to have a challenge. Normal and hard mode were more than challenging. Nothing can change the fact that AI has been toned down as compared to first game and what not but I guess this discussion will get on an on with same thing so better to leave it at this.
> 
> For you
> *Crysis 2 >>>> Crysis*
> ...



Then its clear you haven't applied that patch.

And about the* crysis 2 >>>> crysis remark* ,its applies for everybody who has atleast played that game in its full glory & not bluffing around.


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2011)

well, Crysis 2's AI is plainly average. When I played it, it looked scripted to me.

Downloading F.E.A.R from Steam now.


----------



## Skud (Jul 13, 2011)

Probably AI here is Absence of Intelligence.


----------



## asingh (Jul 13, 2011)

Most of the sequels that have come out, I have found the original to be the best. Dead Space 2 probably was an exception. Even if the AI of Cry2 had been at par, I still found the story childesh and lame-a**ed. There were far to much dramatics and the cut scenes were irritants, instead of enhances. The suit always speaking was distracting. Immersion was just not there. I finished it why --- just another shooter. And I try to play all the PC shooters which come out. Half the time we were trying to dock the damn suit, and were trolled by the nth sense of Prophet -- which is also the last line of the damn game. The Aliens were thrown in for the heck of it, and the Pinger or Pinga or what ever were dumber than the sentinels even. Cry1 had me gunning and running for discovery and adventure the second I landed in the water. My heart was beating. "Rock Solid Heart Throbbing".

The only thing raising the difficulty level does for Cry2 is that your energy depletes quicker with each hit. The AI  intelligence is the same.


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2011)

To all those who are having old save game load issues, a fix has been launched by "---DOX", the original "----row" file had this issue, FYI.


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You mean it for Crysis Direct3D renderer? Or for Direct3D 9 in general?


No idea about that. I mean, GTA IV is D3D 9 afaik. Benefits hugely from four cores. Depends again on how you design the game in general.


----------



## tkin (Jul 14, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You mean it for Crysis Direct3D renderer? Or for Direct3D 9 in general?


No, not for DX9(direct 3d 9 if you will), the reason is most probably DX11 multithreading, its a feature with DX11(already implemented by Civilization 5), probably crysis 2 uses some variation of it.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> Then its clear you haven't applied that patch.
> 
> And about the crysis 2 >>>> crysis remark ,its applies for everybody who has atleast played that game in its full glory & not bluffing around.


Clearly you haven't followed this thread then. Its not just for me but for many. And hey about stupid AI what do you a want a youtube link of review in which they stated that it seems like they came to hang out. Wait till eve as I am in hurry right now and gotta go out of city. When I'll come back I can give a review of a nice site stating that AI many times don't respond to you. Heck I had some momemts when I circle around anemy and he was like I am his pal. What the hell was that. Ans what about that stealth trick. If its in the game then its meant to be used means that game's AI is stupid. I already said that they come and flank me. Why don't you just believe that its just a simple and average shooter as already stated by asingh and come and post that game is awesome. I already posted that a game takes 4 months after release date to bring texture pack and so many patches that its now 1.9. Seriously ??? And you say that game is awesome. Does 1.9 doesn't clearly inflict that game had so many bugs that it has been patched many times in small amount of time. Why you keep bragging that game is very good when its simply not. You say play in post human difficulty. I ask you why the hell I didn't played Crysis 1 on delta mode well I did but after completeing it 2 or 3 times. Hard mode and heck even normal mode was challenging for me in Crysis there were no stealth exploits so that I can dispatch the entire group without being shot. Now please don't come saying that its a goddamn feature as suite is upgraded. If suit was upgraded they should have upgraded enemies also which actually they toned down. Or maybe you are so bad in fps that you find Crysis 2 very hard if that the case then I can't help it but dude Crysis 2 had lamer AI than previous games and thats the truth.
And I don't bluff around about completing the game alright. I have completed this game more or less two times and this game isn't worth my time to play it third time. Is it so hard for you to understand???


----------



## vickybat (Jul 14, 2011)

^^It doesn't matter if i had followed the thread or not but you haven't played the game.. I don't know but i had no AI issues lately. AI is pretty smart especially the aliens. Perhaps the developers made the game a bit forgiving for lesser difficulties just like graphics. So i cannot agree with you about the AI here cause i find it superior than many other games if not the original crysis. I don't believe anybody because i have played the game myself.

One thing you can say is that crysis2 is inferior to crysis in terms of story and open world gameplay. The boss fights in crysis 2 su**k*d big time.The whole story was lame as well and i agree with *asingh* on that.

 But graphically, its a different beast and shows the true potential of cryengine 3. I would say its the best dx11 game out there today and certainly is superior to crysis in pure visual looks. This is not the final game from the developers and expect some blockbuster titles that will use cryengine 3. Anybody having a powerful DX11 card will definitely agree with this. Dx9 owners won't but they can still enjoy high res textures.

But one thing is certain that *graphically*, crysis 2 >>>>crysis especially in dx11 mode and high res rextures. Those who disagree , haven't played the game in these settings including you. You might have played in lower settings and that's fine. But you can't comment on graphics based on that. Nobody will believe you pal and you do bluff around. Your posts prove the same.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 14, 2011)

The AI is good...I played in veteran...an the human soldiers did flank me...I died becoz I was reloading and he just jumped beside me...and if you fire a shot(not silenced) even in cloak mode...the enemies slowly come to that position..

Visually...you can't compare these too...they are in a completely opposite setup...Despite that...the city of crysis 2 looks realistic...more than what the jungles of Crysis looked like(they were awesome bt not as realistic as this)...

The difference in DX11 and DX9 isn't much....bt once you install the high textures patch...U'll know it...

In terms of story....Crysis wins...as it was quite good...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2011)

vickybat & gameranand do this  and not this


----------



## gameranand (Jul 14, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> ^^It doesn't matter if i had followed the thread or not but you haven't played the game.. I don't know but i had no AI issues lately.


Well I can't help it if you think that I haven't played this game at all now can I. Like you said you didn't faced any bugs but I had many others also did.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> i find it superior than many other games if not the original crysis. I don't believe anybody because i have played the game myself.


thats what I wanted to hear. Crysis 2 AI is average at best as compared to Crysis 1 and I said that before nothing else. I didn't compared it to AI of any game except Crysis and maybe Far Cry and FEAR in this thread earlier.
But there are some AI tricks which if exploited then game is a walk in the park except for several occasions in the game.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> But graphically, its a different beast and shows the true potential of cryengine 3. I would say its the best dx11 game out there today and certainly is superior to crysis in pure visual looks. This is not the final game from the developers and expect some blockbuster titles that will use cryengine 3. Anybody having a powerful DX11 card will definitely agree with this. Dx9 owners won't but they can still enjoy high res textures.


No need to mention that its also latest DX11 game so it should take that crown if not then this game is certainly a fail.


			
				vickybat said:
			
		

> Those who disagree , haven't played the game in these settings including you. You might have played in lower settings and that's fine. But you can't comment on graphics based on that. Nobody will believe you pal and you do bluff around. Your posts prove the same.


I said that before already that I haven't plyed this game at max as I don't have that powerful hardware but I have played this game at second highest settings and I found Crysis 1 better (Personal take). And again did I said anyone here to believe I posted what I thought.

And yes About the AI
[YOUTUBE]In-GJ5eOlFM[/YOUTUBE]
See the comments about AI. I guess you can believe gamespot or do you think you are better than them at this.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Its an early review and i think some of the AI issues are fixed. I found no human soldiers staring at me and doing nothing. Maybe with the subsequent patches, these issues have been fixed.

Try doing the same in your system if you want to.


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, let me give my honest opinions about the two games.

Crysis: Great graphics, moderate story, slow gameplay, epic boss fights, good ai(not fear 1 level though), also tremendous flexibility and lastly open world with linear objective path.

Crysis 2: Great graphics, with DX11+HD tex its as good as crysis was. Lightning had improved a lot, too much flare but I loved it. Intense story, good voice acting, epic music(crysis had some great music as well, inon zur I think?), lamest boss fights(pinger? come on, 4 c4s at the back and down it goes), moderate ai, nothing earth shattering, but I had seen worse, also ai glitch has been fixed a lot with latest patch as of now** , linear story and paths(not like cod 4 but still pretty much bound to a particular region), great weapon modding options, pretty balanced weapons(cloak+silenced pistol apart).

** Those who think ai is stupid to run at source of attack is actually forgetting that humans behave that way, if a soldier gets attacked his companions will try to flank you from all sides and may just fall into your trap, so nothing wrong with that, I had been flanked a few times in this game, if you are playing for first time then you are bound to get flanked at least a few times.

For me:

Crysis(incl warhead): 10/10
Crysis 2: 9.6/10



vickybat said:


> ^^ Its an early review and i think some of the AI issues are fixed. I found no human soldiers staring at me and doing nothing. Maybe with the subsequent patches, these issues have been fixed.
> 
> Try doing the same in your system if you want to.


^^ I agree.
I am about to fight the second pinger and with patch 1.9 I had not seen a dumb glitched ai so far, it has been fixed, I faced some stuck ai before but not this time.

PS: I think this is the best looking game apart from Crysis so far.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Good analysis. That's exactly the way i think about the game. 1.9 patch has indeed fixed a lot of issues.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes I completely agree with tkin although story of Crysis 2 was not that intense for (personal choices). Crysis 2 really is best looking apart from Crysis after DX11 support. AI glitches are patched but still nothing makes them smarter.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

so by default Crysis 2 is not DX11?


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Yes but after installing 1.9 patch and respective packs, it turns into a visual beast.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

^^what r the required patches files for that?
the performance FPS will not decrease on my card after DX11 patch?


----------



## tkin (Jul 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^what r the required patches files for that?
> the performance FPS will not decrease on my card after DX11 patch?


It will decrease, by 20-30%, if you go DX11 and HD texture, just DX11 will give 10% drop, hd text gives the rest. But the graphics is worth it.



gameranand said:


> Yes I completely agree with tkin although story of Crysis 2 was not that intense for (personal choices). Crysis 2 really is best looking apart from Crysis after DX11 support. AI glitches are patched but still nothing makes them smarter.


Nothing can match FEAR in that regard.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ok...how much is the download(size)?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

2.32GB in total 



			
				tkin said:
			
		

> nothing can match fear in that regard.


+1000.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 15, 2011)

2.34 gigs..probably


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ok..links pls....


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 15, 2011)

You can torrent it...type Crysis 2 DX11 high textures patch...u'll get it


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's a more genuine & legal link.
*
Download*


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

thanx vicky...
I will download it within 2hrs
Btw does the file reside in guru3D servers or mirror links


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ torrents aren't illegal...they are used that way...and it's genuine too..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

^^ Yes crysis 2 patches are absolutely legal even in torrents unless you download the cr**ks as well.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys should I turn Motion Blur Off, I ain't getting playable FPS. It's below 40. Actually I am not used to this much low FPS for some time now, that's why I find it difficult to play. Especially at outdoor.
Here are my settings and FPS, Chapter- Sudden Impact.



Spoiler



*img192.imageshack.us/img192/3376/crysis2dx11201107151314.jpg*img828.imageshack.us/img828/3376/crysis2dx11201107151314.jpg*img841.imageshack.us/img841/3099/frapsq.jpg


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys

in case you have the game and want to run benchmarks, here's a link:

Crysis 2 benchmark tool

The 2nd and 3rd bench levels are really hard on the system


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Hey guys should I turn Motion Blur Off, I ain't getting playable FPS. It's below 40. Actually I am not used to this much low FPS for some time now, that's why I find it difficult to play. Especially at outdoor.


Yeah turn it off you'll get a fps boost.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2011)

Read this: -

_Prophet, this is Gould. Listen-up! I've got a new very important mission for you. I want you to ....What? Yes it's more important than the last mission. Yes I did say that last time...and yes the time before that. What? No this is a completely different, very important mission!
What's that you're bored with doing very important missions and want to try something else? No can do, soldier! Very important missions are all there is! Why? Well by giving you a series of increasingly tenuous missions with an ever louder sense of urgency, you're distracted from the fact that you are in a coridoor shooter game-world with no real plot and nothing to do except grind your way between staged fire fights.
Now don't get upset, Prophet. I know it's disappointing, but don't go doing anything stupid like kick a ... and you've kicked another car from the street. Well as long as it's out of your system. No I don't know why your suit can do that. A gimmick to make up for the repetitive gameplay, maybe?
What's that? The suit's voices scare you? You want a sexy lady voice? Well, I can see what I can...and too tight, you say? Can't crouch without your eyes watering and it's fogging your visor? OK, I'll make a note of that, but look in this next mission there is going to be a lot of shiny stuff, and you like shiny stuff, right? Shooting people, unlocking shiny gadgets, collecting things....yeah?Much better than some silly old plot with unexpected twists and turns right?
I'll contact you at the next checkpoint for another...erm, entirely new..very important mission. You're totally getting to the good bit now. Gould out!"_

Source: PC Gamer UK's star letter of the month.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yeah turn it off you'll get a fps boost.


Nah, not working for me. It's not better at all if not worse! Maybe my GPU isn't enough for this texture.


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Read this: -
> 
> _Prophet, this is Gould. Listen-up! I've got a new very important mission for you. I want you to ....What? Yes it's more important than the last mission. Yes I did say that last time...and yes the time before that. What? No this is a completely different, very important mission!
> What's that you're bored with doing very important missions and want to try something else? No can do, soldier! Very important missions are all there is! Why? Well by giving you a series of increasingly tenuous missions with an ever louder sense of urgency, you're distracted from the fact that you are in a coridoor shooter game-world with no real plot and nothing to do except grind your way between staged fire fights.
> ...




 Where do get the mag? Or it has been posted online?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Read this: -
> 
> _Prophet, this is Gould. Listen-up! I've got a new very important mission for you. I want you to ....What? Yes it's more important than the last mission. Yes I did say that last time...and yes the time before that. What? No this is a completely different, very important mission!
> What's that you're bored with doing very important missions and want to try something else? No can do, soldier! Very important missions are all there is! Why? Well by giving you a series of increasingly tenuous missions with an ever louder sense of urgency, you're distracted from the fact that you are in a coridoor shooter game-world with no real plot and nothing to do except grind your way between staged fire fights.
> ...



Wow that was funny. Thanks for sharing. Nice find.


----------



## Skud (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess the star is someone who hasn't played the game yet.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 15, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Hey guys should I turn Motion Blur Off, I ain't getting playable FPS. It's below 40. Actually I am not used to this much low FPS for some time now, that's why I find it difficult to play. Especially at outdoor.
> Here are my settings and FPS, Chapter- Sudden Impact.
> 
> 
> ...



Turn v-sync off. That's restricting fps count.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Turn v-sync off. That's restricting fps count.


Turning Off V-Sync helped to get better FPS, but won't it decrease the quality of the graphic?
Anyway, with all the stuffs on, I am even getting below 30. Cool.

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/6016/fpsaf.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ V-sync has nothing to do with graphics quality but synchronizes the fps with th emonitor's refresh rate to avoid screen tearing or artifact formation.

Turning v-sync on gives a performance hit especially when playing fast paced games like first person shooters. So turn it off. There will be no change in graphics quality.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ V-sync has nothing to do with graphics quality but synchronizes the fps with th emonitor's refresh rate to avoid screen tearing or artifact formation.
> 
> Turning v-sync on gives a performance hit especially when playing fast paced games like first person shooters. So turn it off. There will be no change in graphics quality.


Oh, Thanks. I didn't know that bud. Will definitely keep it off. But I do remember turning it off in Fifa 10 made the graphic look horrible! Maybe it's the refresh rate, or?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 16, 2011)

I never turn on V sync in any game for this reason. They just eat up my fps and do nothing at all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I never turn on V sync in any game for this reason. They just eat up my fps and do nothing at all.


*www.pic4ever.com/images/2mo5pow.gif
Yup,its just a do nothing nasty feature


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 16, 2011)

gameranand said:
			
		

> I never turn on V sync in any game for this reason. They just eat up my fps and do nothing at all.


 

When it was turned on I couldnt even complete the first mission of Crysis 2. Alcatraz got stuck in invisible obstacles for some strange reasons 

After I disabled it, I went  and completed the game


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh! But is it only me then that turning it off in BFBC 2 made the graphic look horrible? Then I turned it on. Same happened in Fifa 10!


----------



## vickybat (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Then those games must be having a lot of screen tearing issues.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Then those games must be having a lot of screen tearing issues.


Alright, got it


----------



## asingh (Jul 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> I never turn on V sync in any game for this reason. They just eat up my fps and do nothing at all.



It times it is necessary, since it cuts out the screen share.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2011)

Vsync gives me horrible mouse lag, in every game that uses crosshairs, also some sort of mouse smoothing crops up, really irritating.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

asingh said:
			
		

> It times it is necessary, since it cuts out the screen share.


Like where ??? Any game I have played till yet gives me fps drop with this one on.


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2011)

^^
What you mean like where. Vysnc is used if the GPU frame buffer is greater than the refresh rate of the monitor, and your are getting tearing. It will give you FPS drop, since it will CAP it to your refresh rate. 60 FPS is more than enough.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I don't get fps better than my monitor's refresh rate at all.


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2011)

^^
It helps when you are going above the monitor refresh rate due to the hardware strength of your PC.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 18, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I don't get fps better than my monitor's refresh rate at all.



Read *this* to know more.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright, here are some screens of this amazing graphic game, all at Ultra with DX11 and HR enabled.


Spoiler



*img824.imageshack.us/img824/6378/crysis22011071600431192.jpg*img828.imageshack.us/img828/4194/crysis22011071600564385.jpg*img707.imageshack.us/img707/4495/crysis22011071601014164.jpg*img845.imageshack.us/img845/7650/crysis22011071623264100.jpg*img703.imageshack.us/img703/4586/crysis22011071623303160.jpg*img804.imageshack.us/img804/1566/crysis22011071623340339.jpg*img696.imageshack.us/img696/7122/crysis22011071623381467.jpg*img89.imageshack.us/img89/9836/crysis22011071623461405.jpg*img535.imageshack.us/img535/4369/crysis22011071623470219.jpg*img41.imageshack.us/img41/9899/crysis22011071623474786.jpg*img855.imageshack.us/img855/1688/crysis22011071623524238.jpg*img191.imageshack.us/img191/2796/crysis22011071700093661.jpg*img708.imageshack.us/img708/4959/crysis22011071816560908.jpg*img17.imageshack.us/img17/4361/crysis22011071817052564.jpg*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9277/crysis22011071817075799.jpg*img808.imageshack.us/img808/3007/crysis22011071817305482.jpg*img204.imageshack.us/img204/2750/crysis22011071817330636.jpg*img39.imageshack.us/img39/8786/crysis22011071817340142.jpg*img813.imageshack.us/img813/5926/crysis22011071817432340.jpg*img696.imageshack.us/img696/4642/crysis22011071817492402.jpg*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6477/crysis22011071817525808.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

@ithehappy, niceee... Does the fraps fall below 30 at times with ur 560ti??


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Superb, ithehappy!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @ithehappy, niceee... Does the fraps fall below 30 at times with ur 560ti??


Below 30? Well I haven't noticed, but I guess no as the game is running super smooth. I will record FPS and post back the exact details.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

^^Waiting for that..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2011)

Here it is. Stage- My favorite 'Power Out'. I think this stage is very good for testing as it has some rain effects with all city texture with cool lighting.
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/7830/frapsc2.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2011)

Round Two and Final,



Spoiler



*img804.imageshack.us/img804/6732/crysis22011071920283794.jpg*img195.imageshack.us/img195/6114/crysis22011071920301762.jpg*img808.imageshack.us/img808/5241/crysis22011071920302178.jpg*img196.imageshack.us/img196/1987/crysis22011071920304908.jpg*img546.imageshack.us/img546/7506/crysis22011071920315174.jpg*img823.imageshack.us/img823/2631/crysis22011071920362761.jpg*img706.imageshack.us/img706/562/crysis22011071920370114.jpg*img717.imageshack.us/img717/1451/crysis22011071920381001.jpg*img52.imageshack.us/img52/8648/crysis22011071920381688.jpg*img851.imageshack.us/img851/7848/crysis22011071920382286.jpg*img849.imageshack.us/img849/6773/crysis22011071920420599.jpg*img706.imageshack.us/img706/4343/crysis22011071920443798.jpg*img13.imageshack.us/img13/7920/crysis22011071920450032.jpg*img10.imageshack.us/img10/483/crysis22011071920455610.jpg*img687.imageshack.us/img687/1293/crysis22011071920461971.jpg*img856.imageshack.us/img856/2007/crysis22011071920465833.jpg*img834.imageshack.us/img834/4060/crysis22011071920505028.jpg*img854.imageshack.us/img854/9673/crysis22011071920585115.jpg*img94.imageshack.us/img94/8297/crysis22011071921181304.jpg*img191.imageshack.us/img191/6951/crysis22011071921191526.jpg*img148.imageshack.us/img148/7791/crysis22011071921261822.jpg*img824.imageshack.us/img824/1325/crysis22011071921293852.jpg*img687.imageshack.us/img687/7305/crysis22011071921315647.jpg*img62.imageshack.us/img62/2830/crysis22011071921321284.jpg*img196.imageshack.us/img196/6185/crysis22011071921465980.jpg*img4.imageshack.us/img4/438/crysis22011071921470321.jpg*img269.imageshack.us/img269/1286/crysis22011071921511155.jpg*img163.imageshack.us/img163/8886/crysis22011071921512065.jpg*img221.imageshack.us/img221/389/crysis22011071922001104.jpg*img833.imageshack.us/img833/1809/crysis22011071922002372.jpg*img3.imageshack.us/img3/3141/crysis22011071922003267.jpg*img84.imageshack.us/img84/259/crysis22011071922014916.jpg*img801.imageshack.us/img801/8002/crysis22011071922032880.jpg*img269.imageshack.us/img269/3478/crysis22011071922050025.jpg*img819.imageshack.us/img819/8785/crysis22011071922053594.jpg*img7.imageshack.us/img7/3941/crysis22011071922091983.jpg*img814.imageshack.us/img814/7598/crysis22011071922100536.jpg*img825.imageshack.us/img825/2633/crysis22011071922184718.jpg*img841.imageshack.us/img841/3894/crysis22011071922195592.jpg*img708.imageshack.us/img708/8497/crysis22011071922215024.jpg



The game can be finished within 3 hours max. If Cloak Mode is enabled then you wouldn't have to kill a single human or Alien, other than the last stage of course, poor. Why didn't I know this on the first time anyway??? Ehh...


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

So, what's your final impression on Crysis 2?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> So, what's your final impression on Crysis 2?


Regarding Graphic- Ultra ordinary and Very Rich.
Regarding Gameplay- Ehh..


----------



## vickybat (Jul 19, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Round Two and Final,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What difficulty did you choose?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2011)

Normal.
I think even in Post Human Warrior difficulty Cloak Mode won't be changed, thus no difference


----------



## asingh (Jul 19, 2011)

^^
Woaah..Nice screenies.


----------



## tkin (Jul 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Woaah..Nice screenies.


Waay too many.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ But still nice to have a look at them


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ But still nice to have a look at them


Not to me, I am playing it and within gameplay it looks better


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

@ithehappy
Man those are good shots 
I love the first one 

Have you increased brrightness? I reduced it on the first time I played which made it very difficult to see in low light environments.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Is there any major difference in graphics if I dnt play this game with DX11 patches?


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Is there any major difference in graphics if I dnt play this game with DX11 patches?


Yes, a LOT.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

^^& FPS will drop I guess


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^& FPS will drop I guess


Thats for sure. Upto 30% if you have > 1.5GB VRAM, and upto 50% if you have < 1.5GB VRAM


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Then I can't update it coz I have 1GB VRAM

so I can play it DX10 mode


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Then I can't update it coz I have 1GB VRAM
> 
> so I can play it DX10 mode


No, update it, what card do you have? And at what res do you play?

PS: You can switch DX modes from menu, so just update and test, if it does not work good switch to DX9. And no DX10 for crysis 2, its DX9 or DX11 only.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Have you increased brrightness?


No, all were at default.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> so I can play it DX10 mode


 Crysis 2 hasnt yet been released for DX 10. Since DX 11 is out I am guessing Dx 10 wont be out ever!



			
				 ithehappy said:
			
		

> No, all were at default.


 Ok, thanks for info


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

^^
Is it not a subset of 11.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

tkin said:


> No, update it, what card do you have? And at what res do you play?


I play @1080p and I have Radeon 5770


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> I play @1080p and I have Radeon 5770


If so, get the update but do not install the HD texture pack, just the DX11(and 1.9 update) and play.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok..I will do that


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 20, 2011)

If he doesn't use the HR Texture pack then he won't be able to get full effect, the HR Texture is awesome. Either play to taste the graphic only with DX11 and HR Texture or play only to play in DX9, not to taste the graphic. I of course tasted it for DX11 and HR Texture, didn't care that some fat a$$ Alien was looking at me with a damn launcher, was in cloak anyway.


----------



## tkin (Jul 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> If he doesn't use the HR Texture pack then he won't be able to get full effect, the HR Texture is awesome. Either play to taste the graphic only with DX11 and HR Texture or play only to play in DX9, not to taste the graphic. I of course tasted it for DX11 and HR Texture, didn't care that some fat a$$ Alien was looking at me with a damn launcher, was in cloak anyway.


Not possible with his 5770, that's why I said it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2011)

tkin said:


> Not to me, I am playing it and within gameplay it looks better



I've completed this game and those pics really let me remind of some sweet moments


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2011)

So it finally look like all TDF members have stopped playing this game.

Wasnt the best game in storyline anyways


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 29, 2011)

2011 = Year of the Troll. People just can't help trolling.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> So it finally look like all TDF members have stopped playing this game.



Stopped playing...I haven't yet started it..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> So it finally look like all TDF members have stopped playing this game.
> 
> Wasn't the best game in storyline anyways


Actually most have already completed this game and game is not worth second playthrough so...


----------



## Joker (Jul 29, 2011)

gameplay wise this game is poor. gfx wise this game has finally lived up what was expected...still an average game nonetheless. doesnt deserve the attention it gets imo. my 2nd playthrough - ai is still poor. i would say there is no ai...it is all scripted. they have just got rid of glitches.

portal 2 = game of the year till now.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2011)

Joker said:


> portal 2 = game of the year till now.


Witcher 2 is also a good contender for GOTY IMO. Just my opinion.

And yes Days of Crysis 2 are gone now.


----------



## Joker (Jul 29, 2011)

basically crysis 2 joins the list of games like cod:mw2 and black ops which most gamers are crazy about...but are average. the only difference is, unlike the devs of cod:mw2 and bo, crytek came forward and fixed the gfx of pc. otherwise when released, crysis 2 was nothing more than a console port.



gameranand said:


> Witcher 2 is also a good contender for GOTY IMO. Just my opinion.


yup u are right. better than portal 2. uff tough to decide.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm still playing it.. for the 3rd time.. will play it again once I get a DX 11 card..


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 29, 2011)

Not playable for 2nd time certainly, but I will play it once more to see how fast I could complete the game by Cloak enabled, will try to not kill anyone, not needed anyway, at Post Human difficulty.


----------



## asingh (Jul 30, 2011)

Tried it 2nd time. Sigh....


----------



## ico (Jul 30, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> So it finally look like all TDF members have stopped playing this game


do you really think this game is worth playing after completing once with high res + 1.9 patch?  Nor it has a good multi-player.



Joker said:


> gameplay wise this game is poor. gfx wise this game has finally lived up what was expected...still an average game nonetheless. doesnt deserve the attention it gets imo. my 2nd playthrough - ai is still poor. i would say there is no ai...it is all scripted. they have just got rid of glitches.





Joker said:


> basically crysis 2 joins the list of games like cod:mw2 and black ops which most gamers are crazy about...but are average. the only difference is, unlike the devs of cod:mw2 and bo, crytek came forward and fixed the gfx of pc. otherwise when released, crysis 2 was nothing more than a console port.


/thread


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 30, 2011)

Lock this thread. period.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 1, 2011)

New Crysis 2 Black Fire Mod Takes It To New Levels Of Insanely Beautiful. Now it even surpassed the previous dx11 + high res texture graphics. Get ready to be blown away by the amazing visuals.

*Source*

[YOUTUBE]ghfaBOSnIdg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E8xdJLUgiog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2011)

ico said:


> /thread



what does it mean?



JojoTheDragon said:


> Lock this thread. period.



why man...


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 9, 2011)

Crysis 2 Dx9 vs Dx11

[YOUTUBE]tsGZk89XqyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shantanu (Aug 10, 2011)

@ico : what does /thread mean ? 

@all_game_players :



Spoiler



I played this game & throughout the game I was expecpting the suit to incorporate some alien powers & give some kick to the game play. 
maybe I was asking to much, Ah! wanted to get something like the gravity gun boost in Half Life2  , didnt happen. Got dissapointed overall.


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2011)

Urban Dictionary: /thread


----------



## shantanu (Aug 13, 2011)

ok, so now we are using code words  cool.


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

*Crysis 2 tessellation: too much of a good thing? - The Tech Report - Page 1*

A good read after a long long time. Sums up that excessive tessellation is not needed. Some pseudogamedevs won't believe this.

*"We discover the world's greatest virtual concrete slab"*



Spoiler



*techreport.com/r.x/crysis2/barrier-dx11-mesh.jpg



 

went to a friend's home and saw The Witcher 2 on high. Anyone here who thinks that The Witcher 2 looks better than Crysis 2???


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link ico. Gives some good insight. I particularly like this:-

*techreport.com/r.x/crysis2/city-trees-full-620.jpg

*techreport.com/r.x/crysis2/city-trees-water-mesh-620.jpg



> That's right. The tessellated water mesh remains in the scene, apparently ebbing and flowing beneath the land throughout, even though it's not visible. The GPU is doing the work of creating the mesh, despite the fact that the water will be completely occluded by other objects in the final, rendered frame. That's true here, and we've found that it's also the case in other outdoor areas of the game with a coastline nearby.
> 
> Obviously, that's quite a bit needless of GPU geometry processing load. We'd have expected the game engine to include a simple optimization that would set a boundary for the water at or near the coastline, so the GPU isn't doing this tessellation work unnecessarily.



"Water, water, everywhere...".


----------



## Joker (Aug 17, 2011)

nice article....i recall few ppl saying tesselation is future of gaming etc. - it depends on how u optimize. too much is not required...unnecessary waste of gpu horsepower like the article concluded...


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

Is that bad optimization from Crytek or are they just trying to show nVIDIA in better light?


----------



## ico (Aug 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Is that bad optimization from Crytek or are they just trying to show nVIDIA in better light?


I don't really care about that. It's an nVidia game after all.

That article is nothing more than a myth-buster.


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2011)

Neither do I.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 17, 2011)

ico said:


> went to a friend's home and saw The Witcher 2 on high. Anyone here who thinks that The Witcher 2 looks better than Crysis 2???



Me... 

W2 = the full power of dx9.period.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 17, 2011)

No Crysis, Crysis 2. Witcher 2 is teh thing. Best looking game.


----------



## asingh (Aug 17, 2011)

If Cry2 is meshing in that manner, it is grossly and extremely a bad implementation. Bad.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 1, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/zcIOQh.jpg

Holy mother....... I wish I waz in my home naoh....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 1, 2011)

^ welll.. who do we have here


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 2, 2011)

oh boy, i'm getting this


----------



## IamMrH (Sep 3, 2011)

Add me my id is "iammrh"


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 3, 2011)

Just applied the Blackfire mod 2. Its freaking amazing.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Sep 4, 2011)

I also applied that mod, its amazing but still I like Extreme Immersion mod of crysis more


----------



## mayanksharma (Sep 7, 2011)

whats with the bright white environment??
its like nothing ever happened to New York! Crysis2 developers intended to display post apocalyptic scenes and terrors caused by aliens. 
Bright is much brighter, dark is much darker in all levels. 
Only, thing notable is the detailed wood and surface textures.
Original crysis2 with DX11 texture pack still offers best visuals as per storyline.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Which is "the" mod to get for this game?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 8, 2011)

^"Blackfire mod 2 "

Link: Crydev.net &bull; View topic - BlackFire's Mod 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

^^ground braking graphics after MOD...it has drastically improved the graphics...


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2011)

finally installed this game...

the prologue scene of crysis 2 is now best in overall series...

will also try with the above texture pack...

PS: i installed this in E: drive (bcoz of low space in C now damn the 1.6patch is not installing bcoz it checks only in C: drive how unfair...


----------



## Skud (Sep 18, 2011)

At least it was not searching for a console.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ...............PS: i installed this in E: drive (bcoz of low space in C now damn the 1.6patch is not installing bcoz it checks only in C: drive how unfair...



Huh? It does detect other drives. I have it installed in D: and it is detected fawlessly. 

Maybe you have got the registry keys messed, which is due to


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Sorry if I have dug up an old thread, but I need a little tip. I need help aiming with the stealth scarab using laser sights. I am not able to aim properly. I prefer reflex sight but laser sight in stealth mode is cool. I am stuck when Alcatraz first gets to use the stealth scarab and has to go up a flight of stairs and survey the surroundings using tactical mode and then destroy all the CELL troops (at least 10-15 of them).

Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 6, 2011)

Why dont you try to remove the laser by clicking the modify weapon button( which is X i guess) then you can remove it.
In stealth mode its best to do head shots from behind using a silenced weapon(I prefer pistol)


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Why dont you try to remove the laser by clicking the modify weapon button( which is X i guess) then you can remove it.
> In stealth mode its best to do head shots from behind using a silenced weapon(I prefer pistol)



In the weapon modification mode using X, the only options I am getting are using of reflex aiming or laser aiming. Ironsights aiming is also locked.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 10, 2011)

So well does the Multiplayer have any Indian Servers ???If No,Are there any servers where we can play with a suitable *ping*???


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2011)

In crysis 2 Multiplayer i get an ping of 300-400,But movement is verry smooth.But when i go near an enemy i dont know how out of nowhere someone else kills me(Is this lag) ????


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ping of over 300 is unplayable.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2011)

*i44.tinypic.com/r0tmbp.jpg

Why is guns getting an orange colour on top 

^^ Please help me out


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 16, 2011)

^^^Off topic- @serpent16: your signature is too funny.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

ok..started playing this 
installed 1.9 patch
Maldo HD texture pack + BlackFire2Mod 

wth..its the most realistic graphics I've ever seen...thanks to mod packs

but can't deny the fact that bugs are also there like my shotgun is invisible on my hand & is not firing...also some enemies are spining so fast @300rpm


----------



## theserpent (Feb 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ok..started playing this
> installed 1.9 patch
> Maldo HD texture pack + BlackFire2Mod
> 
> ...



Hey even i have the same problem ...i stopped playing now....For me enemies are running i can see there old postions while they run(Like onion skin in flash),And my bullets guns are yellow in colour most of the time


----------



## Neuron (Feb 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hey even i have the same problem ...i stopped playing now....For me enemies are running i can see there old postions while they run(Like onion skin in flash),And my bullets guns are yellow in colour most of the time



Is your graphics driver updated?If not, update it.If yes, try reverting back to one of the drivers that have the same release date as that of the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Hey even i have the same problem ...i stopped playing now....For me enemies are running i can see there old postions while they run(Like onion skin in flash),And my bullets guns are yellow in colour most of the time



No i m not facing any color issue..but let me play more to see more bugs


----------



## theserpent (Feb 13, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Is your graphics driver updated?If not, update it.If yes, try reverting back to one of the drivers that have the same release date as that of the game.



All are updated it appears to be a problem of my slow ATI 5450


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you tried with the vanilla game ie only Crysis 2 with 1.9 Patch installed but without any HD / High Res texture pack - try to run the vanilla Crysis 2 with lowest gfx deatil and resolution possible.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2012)

topgear said:


> Have you tried with the vanilla game ie only Crysis 2 with 1.9 Patch installed but without any HD / High Res texture pack - try to run the vanilla Crysis 2 with lowest gfx deatil and resolution possible.



I havent patched crysis 2 with hd texuters/ nor the dx 11 patch.


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 14, 2012)

^^then do that and make sure to skip DX11 patch! It'll eat ur GPU for snack.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2012)

mayanksharma said:


> ^^then do that and make sure to skip DX11 patch! It'll eat ur GPU for snack.



Im not going to patch buying a new gfx card,cpu soon withing 2 months


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ That's great .. as for now get all the required patch/texture files ( if you don't have ) and when you get the new gpu play crysis 2 with all those installed - it will be a great looker - currently even I'm playing Crysis 2 with the texture/HD pack - installed it for benchmarking but looking at the great gfx I couldn't resist myself from playing it 

BTW, which gfx card you are going to buy ?


----------



## theserpent (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ 6850 i might get a 6870 if the price comes down because of ati 7770.Please check my older post on top of the page which shows the gun having a yellow patch an stuff.Whats the problem causing it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2012)

^did u guys unlocked all extras & fully upgraded Nanosuit?
one more after buying nanosuit upgrade is it automatically triggered?


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

yep, after buying nanosuit upgrades they will be automatically triggered 



serpent16 said:


> ^^ 6850 i might get a 6870 if the price comes down because of ati 7770.Please check my older post on top of the page which shows the gun having a yellow patch an stuff.Whats the problem causing it?



have you applied 1.9 patch ? - just install the patch without any DirectX 11 and High Resolution Textures Updates.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

Completed finally took 10.5hrs...
I give it *8/10*
bcoz of graphics (superb eye candy if u install mods)

now looking for save game file which has all extras/collectibles unlocked


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2012)

guys any cheat code available for unlocking the collectibles?
bcoz save game file are of huge 60~100MB...


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

Guys if i delete crysis 2,Will it deactivate my cd-key(like it wont be used).And ill be able to reinstall it safely again right?And how will i use my limited edition stuff which i already used??
Because ill be formating/Installin Win 7 in 1 month


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys if i delete crysis 2,Will it deactivate my cd-key(like it wont be used).And ill be able to reinstall it safely again right?And how will i use my limited edition stuff which i already used??
> Because ill be formating/Installin Win 7 in 1 month



I don't know what mechanism crysis 2 uses..
but I think it won't de-activate


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^^Damn .what do i do if i format my pc


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Shiz! 

[YOUTUBE]jUKBJS4YpGk[/YOUTUBE]

It's reviving my love for Crysis 2 and Nomad!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 13, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys if i delete crysis 2,Will it deactivate my cd-key(like it wont be used).And ill be able to reinstall it safely again right?And how will i use my limited edition stuff which i already used??
> Because ill be formating/Installin Win 7 in 1 month



1) a copy of crysis 2 can be activated upto five pc.
2) multiplayer only on one.
3) if you uninstall properly i.e via the game uninstaller rather than delete it should be reusable with same account again. just keep net connected when uninstalling


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

^^ I finsh un-authorizing thanks.My computer has no space  for new games


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

I dont think it will deactivate'


----------



## theserpent (Mar 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> I dont think it will deactivate'



When i clicked uninstall it said successfully UN-Authorized


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

Simply delete the main game folder!


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 13, 2012)

^^Yeah..lol
When noting works thats the way to wisdom.
Anyways unistalling never deactivates a game from account.
Activation is one time process.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

Hey is High-Res texture pack worth the download for 1440x900


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

^^
One word.YES.+DX11 Ultra Upgrade Too.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

^^ Ok.How big are they both.
And Does crysis 2 have a benchmark tool if yes can u pass me a link .


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

^^
Patch 1.9 - 136MB
DirectX 11 Ultra Upgrade - 545MB
High Resolution Texture Pack - 1.65GB

Here
Install The whole package before going any further so that you dont end up as more unsatisfied Crysis 2 PC Gamer.

Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool.


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

^^ 1.65 gb .

add my id 
*theserpent*

Well started playing Crysis 2 now.So far better than my Old 5450.
It looks good   using DX11.
Well which is the health bar in this?


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

^^No Health Bar.Only Suit Power Bar.
The Vertical series of bars in right bottom.

The Health system is similar to COD.Auto-Heal.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ Ok.How big are they both.
> And Does crysis 2 have a benchmark tool if yes can u pass me a link .



Have a look at this link. We already posted links long back. Read the whole page 

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136888-crysis-2-a-45.html


----------



## theserpent (May 5, 2012)

Lol The AI is soo DUMB!
I was right behind of an enemy he saw me,still he continued walking.


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2012)

^^Want good ai? Play crysis at max difficulty. C2 ai always sucked.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 5, 2012)

is there any "ultra hardcore" mode? the only thing tough to kill is the seph.(the alien, if i got the name wrong)


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Lol The AI is soo DUMB!
> I was right behind of an enemy he saw me,still he continued walking.


Play at max Difficulty.AI will prove you Dumb.
At easy C2 AI is not that good.


----------



## slashragnarok (May 5, 2012)

Posted in the wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2012)

Umm.. guys im not able to pass the mission in which you have to infiltrate a computer.I finish infiltrating it.After that i die.A chopper keeps shooting and more and more army comes in errrrr


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 6, 2012)

^that was easy just keep using the max strength mode & hide & shoot


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2012)

I take my words back that AI is dumb.Their a bit tooo smart .they Keep throwing grenades from top


----------



## topgear (Jun 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Umm.. guys im not able to pass the mission in which you have to infiltrate a computer.I finish infiltrating it.After that i die.A chopper keeps shooting and more and more army comes in errrrr



just go back to the elevator for a covering space - there you will find ammo crates to take down the tangos  and you will have to take down the chopper too but before that wait and take down as much as tangos you can



Zangetsu said:


> ^that was easy just keep using the max strength mode & hide & shoot



I used the combination of cloak and max armor mode to finish this mission - worked best for me


----------



## theserpent (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay.The game doesnt seem bad to me.Why did people critizie it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Okay.The game doesnt seem bad to me.Why did people critizie it



bcoz it only looked better after applying the MOD


----------



## topgear (Jun 8, 2012)

I've never played it with even a single mod installed - only official high res texture pack and latest patch and the game looked lot better than before - I've always keep this installed for testing purpose and when I need to do some shooting and meele attacks using cloak engaged mode - this is a great fun which crysis only can provide.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2012)

what is the difference between dx11 pack and high res texture pack??


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> what is the difference between dx11 pack and high res texture pack??


DX11 pack adds the DX11 effects, like tessellation etc, high res texture pack adds textures.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2012)

i have cry2 installed in the D: partition. when i tried installing the v1.9 patch, it only searched for the game in the C: partition. is there a way to force the patch to install to the D: partition? or do i have to reinstall the game in the C: partition??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 26, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i have cry2 installed in the D: partition. when i tried installing the v1.9 patch, it only searched for the game in the C: partition. is there a way to force the patch to install to the D: partition? or do i have to reinstall the game in the C: partition??



Yeah sure you can do it; No need to reinstall.  I had Crysis 2 in one of the other drives & installed the patch. I don't remember how I did it though , but it wasn't anything out of the way.


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i have cry2 installed in the D: partition. when i tried installing the v1.9 patch, it only searched for the game in the C: partition. is there a way to force the patch to install to the D: partition? or do i have to reinstall the game in the C: partition??


I think its due to the crack, replace the original game exe to continue, no offense if your game is genuine, but lots of EA games suffer from this.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 26, 2012)

yep got that from the tpb comments.. but now i have another problem.. 

after installing the v1.9 patch and dx11 & hires pack, there is no sound...??


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think so but you better not discuss like that  better put it this way : "after Installing 1.9 patch and .... there's no sound " - looks better.

ANyway, did you update your sound drivers - remove and install again ? or check the in-game audio settings.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ done 

my drivers are updated.. i think its the source i am using for installing the main game. its a r i p. 

i'll provide the patch log:


Spoiler



[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Success	Patch started: E:\My Games\Crysis Series\III - Crysis 2 - B***k B*x\Crysis_2_v1.9_PROPER-FLT\Crysis2Patch19.exe
[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Notice	Patch engine version: 3.5.2.0
[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Notice	Product: Crysis 2
[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Success	Language set: Primary = 9, Secondary = 16
[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Success	Include script: _Global_Functions.lua
[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Notice	Start project event: Global Functions
[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Success	Run project event: Global Functions
[12/26/2012 20:00:40] Notice	Start project event: On Startup
[12/26/2012 20:00:42] Success	Located installed version 1.0: D:\Crysis 2\
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Run project event: On Startup
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Notice	Start project event: On Pre Patch
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Run project event: On Pre Patch
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Free space check on drive: D:\
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Skipped	Patch file already up to date: D:\Crysis 2\\bin32\activation.exe
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Skipped	Patch file already up to date: D:\Crysis 2\\bin32\activation.x86.dll
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Skipped	Patch file already up to date: D:\Crysis 2\\bin32\activation.xml
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Backup file: D:\Crysis 2\\bin32\Benchmark.bat -> D:\Crysis 2\\Backup\Benchmark.bat.bak
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\bin32\Benchmark.bat
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Bin32\CryRenderD3D11.dll
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Bin32\CryRenderD3D9.dll
[12/26/2012 20:00:44] Success	Backup file: D:\Crysis 2\\bin32\Crysis2.exe -> D:\Crysis 2\\Backup\Crysis2.exe.bak
[12/26/2012 20:00:46] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\bin32\Crysis2.exe
[12/26/2012 20:00:46] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Bin32\d3dx11_42.dll
[12/26/2012 20:00:46] Skipped	Patch file already up to date: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\Engine.pak
[12/26/2012 20:00:47] Success	Backup file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\ShaderCache.pak -> D:\Crysis 2\\Backup\ShaderCache.pak.bak
[12/26/2012 20:00:58] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\ShaderCache.pak
[12/26/2012 20:00:58] Success	Backup file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\ShaderCacheStartup.pak -> D:\Crysis 2\\Backup\ShaderCacheStartup.pak.bak
[12/26/2012 20:00:58] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\ShaderCacheStartup.pak
[12/26/2012 20:00:58] Success	Backup file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\Shaders.pak -> D:\Crysis 2\\Backup\Shaders.pak.bak
[12/26/2012 20:00:58] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\Shaders.pak
[12/26/2012 20:00:58] Success	Backup file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\ShadersBin.pak -> D:\Crysis 2\\Backup\ShadersBin.pak.bak
[12/26/2012 20:00:59] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Engine\ShadersBin.pak
[12/26/2012 20:00:59] Skipped	*Patch file (target not found): D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Localized\French.pak*
[12/26/2012 20:00:59] Skipped	*Patch file (target not found): D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Localized\German.pak*
[12/26/2012 20:00:59] Skipped	*Patch file (target not found): D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Localized\Spanish.pak*
[12/26/2012 20:00:59] Skipped	*Patch file (target not found): D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Localized\Turkish.pak*
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\patch\patch1.pak
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\autotest.tmd
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\auto_resourcelist.txt
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\auto_resources_sequence.txt
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\Downtown.xml
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\level.pak
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\levelshadercache.pak
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\playthru.tmd
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\tags.txt
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\terraintexture.pak
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\gamecrysis2\Levels\DowntownDX11_Benchmark\Minimap\Downtown.gfx
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Mods\PLACE_MODS_HERE.txt
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Success	Patch file: D:\Crysis 2\\Support\benchmark_readme.txt
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] Notice	Start project event: On Post Patch
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] JIM: POST PATCH: Installed version is 1.0
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] JIM: POST PATCH: TargetVersion is 1.9
[12/26/2012 20:01:00] JIM: POST PATCH: Appfolder is set to D:\Crysis 2\
[12/26/2012 20:01:01] JIM: POST PATCH: Looking for Crysis2Launcher.ini in ... 
[12/26/2012 20:01:01] D:\Crysis 2\\Bin32\Crysis2Launcher.ini[12/26/2012 20:01:01] 
success opening launcherIniPath
[12/26/2012 20:01:01] file contents are.....
[12/26/2012 20:01:01] [Crysis2Launcher]
start=Crysis2.exe
version=1.0.0.0
id=crysis2_eu1[12/26/2012 20:01:01] patched newFileContents is now...[12/26/2012 20:01:01] [Crysis2Launcher]
start=Crysis2.exe
version=1.9.0.0
id=crysis2_eu1[12/26/2012 20:01:01] succeeded to remove launcherIni[12/26/2012 20:01:01] Success	Run project event: On Post Patch
[12/26/2012 20:01:01] Notice	Start project event: On Shutdown
[12/26/2012 20:01:19] Success	Run project event: On Shutdown
[12/26/2012 20:01:19] Notice	Exit patch process (Return code: 0)



i think the problem lies with the patch not working on english.pak file even if its there.. i'll go for a new non-r i p version and see if its okay.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you really liked the game get it from steam@ 9.99.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2012)

if it were Rs. 9.99, i would have 

i promise i will buy all games when i earn my own money for spending on gaming. Seriously.

and i think there is a certain achievement in solving problems. obviously i dont make my own cr@cks, but i like to investigate the problem which it causes, and solve it. its for the thrill of it.


----------



## macho84 (Dec 27, 2012)

@steam it only accept dollar


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2012)

and i accept only Rupee  anyway.. lets rest this case before it turns into a nasty argument on morality and vigilantism..


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone know any performance fixes or tweaks for Crysis 2 ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2012)

follow this link or google for more


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 30, 2012)

topgear said:


> follow this link or google for more



Nice,thanks.

Anyone of you had played it's multiplayer ?


----------



## macho84 (Dec 30, 2012)

I had its so easy than bf3


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dead Matter website

_Dead Matter is an open world zombie survival mod for Crysis 2 created by Johnny Guitar. The game follows a survivor immersed in a post apocalyptic world struggling to survive. There are zombies. Lots of zombies._

It is still in alpha stage and is only single player.

Someone's in-game screenshots



*i.imgur.com/1oUoah.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 30, 2012)

awesome! thanks for sharing.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 31, 2012)

good info!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2012)

for me still L4D holds the crown for Zombie shooting fun and the Co_op of this is really great and on the screenshot they Zombies are not even look like zombies


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 31, 2012)

@topgear: You use the dx11 tessalation pack on C2, right?? do you notice any massive difference while playing??

i am using extreme settings on graphics and the differences are almost negligible except for the high res textures..


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> for me still *L4D holds the crown for Zombie shooting fun and the Co_op * of this is really great and on the screenshot they* Zombies are not even look like zombies*



_It is still in alpha stage and is only single player._

_CryEngine_

And those in the screenshot are civilians/survivors that you can 'recruit'.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Nice,thanks.
> 
> Anyone of you had played it's multiplayer ?



Me, it sucks no one plays it also


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 31, 2012)

And a new patch for the mod is on the way \m/


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @topgear: You use the dx11 tessalation pack on C2, right?? do you notice any massive difference while playing??
> 
> i am using extreme settings on graphics and the differences are almost negligible except for the high res textures..



I can't exactly remember when from I've started laying C2 with dx11 tessellation pack and high res texture pack - may be from it's second playthrough. After that I've played C2 lots of time mainly to benchmark and test stability with DX11 and high res texture pack and the only difference I can remember is reduced FPS 



axes2t2 said:


> _It is still in alpha stage and is only single player._
> 
> _CryEngine_
> 
> And those in the screenshot are civilians/survivors that you can 'recruit'.



thanks for the info but that image should have some zombies to justify the title of the mod


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

topgear said:


> I can't exactly remember when from I've started laying C2 with dx11 tessellation pack and high res texture pack - may be from it's second playthrough. After that I've played C2 lots of time mainly to benchmark and test stability with DX11 and high res texture pack and the only difference I can remember is reduced FPS



lol.. same here.. i think the devs have introduced tessalations only in some specific locations..


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Well nice to see that some development is still going on for this game.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 12, 2013)

New patch for the mod is out.

Patchnotes:

Moved spawn point to no specific location.
Implemented Random Weapon Spawns.
Implemented Wall hopping.
Fixed inventory **** ups.
Fixed Colour Grading not turning on (Canada, UK and Australlia).
Fixed Color grading not turning on (US).
Fixed the sleepingbag (suitcase model temporary) It sets you to the next morning or to night. It should also be saving the game properly now.
No more dance dance revolution in downtown grissom.
Grendel now has 10 + 1 round magazine.
Civilian FY71 has 10 + 1 round magazine.
Civilian FY71 also has a reduced ROF of 100.
Jackal has now has a ROF of 80 and a magazine size of 5 + 1.
Added two new towns (New Horizon + West Grissom).
Expanded the map, roughly 2x times the original size.
Added water bottle item, can be refilled by pressing P. you must refill at a lake.
Divide food into 3 categories; Quick, Canned and Grown.
Quick food is food such as Jerky, Chips, ect. It doesn't restore any health.
Canned food such as Beans, Soup, ect. Must be processed on a stove in order for it to be eaten. It restores 100-500 blood.
Grown foods must be grown in a greenhouse, food randomly grows either as carrots or cherries. Grown food restores 350-900 blood.
Zombies run faster.
Zombies have a 1/4 chance to knock you down when they attack you.
Zombies shouldn't stand still and do nothing.
Generators have been added, you can carry one at a time and must hook it up to an electrical panel near the house. It will provide power for 600 seconds per 10l of fuel.
Gasoline has been added, it comes in 10L Jerry Cans. You can also remove fuel from certain tanks.
All houses can be barricaded, however not all houses have a greenhouse or a stove in the kitchen.
Boxes of ammo for your gun added, no more magic refill box.
Added the ability to get attacked while sleeping.
Sleep restores 2000 blood provided you have more then 2000 calories in you.
Ambient sounds have been tweaked, as well as reverbs.
NPC recruitment temporarily removed.
Portable stove item, it uses 2L of fuel to cook something but once found it can be taken anywhere and placed anywhere.
Civilian vehicles! Cop cars, large semi trucks and much more are now drivable and are far less overpowered.


----------



## bippukt (Jan 12, 2013)

Original Crysis on Origin for just Rs 54 - only today!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 12, 2013)

bippukt said:


> Original Crysis on Origin for just Rs 54 - only today!



"Discounts cheapen intellectual property" - David DeMartini, EA. oops


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 12, 2013)

That mod revived my almost dusty C2 box. Thank you, man.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 12, 2013)

hey guyz i m downloading high texture pack . but i think its minimum requirement is 64 bit window . I have 32 bit win 7 . can i install it somehow??


----------



## macho84 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yes anyone experience slow down load I am not getting even 1.5MB on 4MB line


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2013)

iittopper said:


> hey guyz i m downloading high texture pack . but i think its minimum requirement is 64 bit window . I have 32 bit win 7 . can i install it somehow??



you may be able to install it but the High Res Texture option will be still grayed out in game options hence you won't be able to use it.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2013)

iittopper said:


> hey guyz i m downloading high texture pack . but i think its minimum requirement is 64 bit window . I have 32 bit win 7 . can i install it somehow??



No you can't.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 13, 2013)

topgear said:


> you may be able to install it but the High Res Texture option will be still grayed out in game options hence you won't be able to use it.





gameranand said:


> No you can't.



thanks . So i am just installing direct x 11 patch . Because i dont want to install 64 bit win 7 just to run high texture pack . Hope i wont find any graphic difference in game with/without high texture pack .


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 13, 2013)

There is heaven and hell graphics difference with and without high res texture pack as far as I could remember.


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2013)

iittopper said:


> thanks . So i am just installing direct x 11 patch . Because i dont want to install 64 bit win 7 just to run high texture pack . Hope i wont find any graphic difference in game with/without high texture pack .



not much ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2013)

iittopper said:


> thanks . So i am just installing direct x 11 patch . Because i dont want to install 64 bit win 7 just to run high texture pack . *Hope i wont find any graphic difference in game with/without high texture pack .*



its hell lot of difference mate..just look at the comparison screens of MalDo HD texture pack u will know then...
also even if u don't install DX11 it won't matter much...but to njoy full eyecandy graphics HD texture pack is required


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 14, 2013)

iittopper said:


> thanks . So i am just installing direct x 11 patch . Because i dont want to install 64 bit win 7 just to run high texture pack . Hope i wont find any graphic difference in game with/without high texture pack .



you'll know the diff if you play with the Hi Res tex after playing without it. Dx11 is a bunch of mumbo jumbo, HiRes tex is awesome.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 14, 2013)

Well difference is there that I can tell you and it is significant but its not like its killing the game anyway so you can play it even without that.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 14, 2013)

kk based on people suggestion , I have decided to stop playing crysis 2 till i install 64bit . Thankyou all f.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 15, 2013)

Wise decision


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> kk based on people suggestion , I have decided to stop playing crysis 2 till i install 64bit . Thankyou all f.



this game is perfectly playable even without Hi Res texture pack - finished my first playthrough though it won't look like the previous crysis games but it's no slouch either.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> kk based on people suggestion , I have decided to stop playing crysis 2 till i install 64bit . Thankyou all f.



And a high end system because when you install DX11 and high resolution patch then it becomes resource hungry also.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

^ for both Hires Tex and Dx11 pack, Yes. Only HiRes tex pack, notso much


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

Well both works on 6 bit and if you are getting one and skipping other then whats the point, then its better to enjoy the vanilla version of the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

strongly disagree.. only installing the hires pack will bring lots of details.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> this game is perfectly playable even without Hi Res texture pack - finished my first playthrough though it won't look like the previous crysis games but it's no slouch either.



Actually i have completed this game last year in April ( ofcourse without any texture pack) , so i m playing it second time to be prepare for crysis 3 . Thats why i want to play the game now with different setting (graphics) . Anyways thanks for the suggestion .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> strongly disagree.. only installing the hires pack will bring lots of details.



Yeah right...HD texture pack will do even if DX11 pack is not there me too played only using Texture pack..coz DX11 pack made the game more demanding in resources


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

Well never actually tried HD pack without DX11 so....


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2013)

^^ same here  BTW, how much performance difference is there with and without DX11 pack once Hi Res texture pack is installed.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2013)

frame rates dont fall that much


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ same here  BTW, how much performance difference is there with and without DX11 pack once Hi Res texture pack is installed.



if u don't install DX11 pack then u will get good FPS...and playing alone with HD pack only won't bother about DX11 pack much


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2013)

well that figures, so it's the DX11 pack which was affecting FPS [ I though it was the HD pack due to it's sheer size  ] - anyway, thanks for the info guys.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> well that figures, so it's the DX11 pack which was affecting FPS [ I though it was the HD pack due to it's sheer size  ] - anyway, thanks for the info guys.



Well DX 11 actually gives a performance hit in most games, for example if you play FC3 in DX9 then it would give much better performance.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well DX 11 actually gives a performance hit in most games, for example if you play FC3 in DX9 then it would give much better performance.



DX11 is new & will take some time to settle things up in games...which we will see soon


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well DX 11 actually gives a performance hit in most games, for example if you play FC3 in DX9 then it would give much better performance.



at-least in FC3 I did not notice any changes but will try once again for sure just to be sure.

BTW,  guys can you list some best mods/addons for Crysis 2 ( eye candy ) and if possible list some Sp campaigns too ..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> at-least in FC3 I did not notice any changes but will try once again for sure just to be sure.
> 
> BTW,  *guys can you list some best mods/addons for Crysis 2 ( eye candy ) and if possible list some Sp campaigns too* ..



yes yes yes yes


----------

